# Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer



## HAWX (12. Dezember 2011)

*Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer


​BITTE KEINE PN's MEHR ICH BIN IN DIESEM FORUM NICH MEHR AKTIV!

Das Interesse an einem neuen Headset ist bei den Usern hier im Forum nach wie vor ungebrochen und fast täglich werden hier neue Threads zu diesem Thema eröffnet.​ Dort werden häufig ähnliche Anfragen gestellt und der Threadersteller nach einem immer wiederkehrenden Schema "abgearbeitet". Oft fehlt es den Hilfesuchenden an grundlegendem Wissen zum Thema und es kursieren viele Vorurteile.

 Diesen Umstand will ich zum Anlass nehmen, um euch hier einen Einkaufsführer zur Verfügung zu stellen, der die wichtigsten Grundlagen zum Thema klärt und euch auch ein paar grundsätzlich empfehlenswerte Artikel rund ums Thema "Headset & Kopfhörer" vorstellt.
 

 Vorwort:

​Doch gerade weil die klangliche Wahrnehmung von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden ist, erhebt dieser Einkaufsführer keinen Anspruch auf absolute Objektivität und Richtigkeit und soll nicht dogmatisch gesehen werden. Er soll auch keine individuelle Beratung ersetzen, sondern sie um ein Grundgerüst, eine Basis, ergänzen. Am Ende des Einkaufsführers wird ein Schema vorgegeben nach dem ihr neue Headset/Kopfhörer-Kaufberatungsanfragen im Sound-Forum erstellen könnt. Dieses Schema hilft den Beratern euch und euren klanglichen Anspruch in Grundzügen einschätzen zu können und vereinfacht die Kaufberatung ungemein.
Es soll nicht als Schikane der Art "Hilf dir erstmal selber!" angesehen werden. Es ist vielmehr eine Basis, die es einfacher macht schnell eine adäquate Lösung für eure individuellen Kaufgesuche zu finden.
Auch wenn Theorie nicht so viel Spaß wie die Praxis macht - sie ist auch beim Thema Audio nötig. Ohne Kenntnisse der zugrundeliegenden Theorie, ist es für den Kopfhörer-Laien oft unverständlich, warum von bestimmten Produkten kategorisch abgeraten wird.
Und sicher ist es auch hilfreich und interessant mal die technisch-physikalischen Grundlagen dahinter kennen zu lernen 

 Grundlagen und Theorie:

[FONT=&quot]- Der Mythos des Surround-Headsets
[/FONT]  
Raumklang ist zum Spielen wichtig, um die Gegner zu orten. So einfach lässt es sich begründen, dass ein Großteil der Headsetsuchenden nach einem Surround-Headset verlangt. Doch ganz so einfach ist das mit dem Raumklang nicht. So gibt es Headsets mit lediglich einem Treiber (so nennt man die Lautsprecher in Kopfhörern) pro Hörmuschel und einer integrierten Surround-Simulation. Anderere Headsets verfolgen dagegen das 5.1-Konzept und haben in jeder Hörmuschel 3 Treiber verbaut, oftmals noch mit einem Bass-Vibrator kombiniert. Auch wenn es paradox klingen mag: Im Bereich der Kopfhörer ist die Simulation den "echten" 5.1-Headsets überlegen. Um zu verstehen warum, muss man sich die Frage stellen: Was ist Raumklang und wie entsteht er?

​Nun er entsteht in unserem Kopf, genauer gesagt in unserem Gehirn. Das entnimmt den Tönen bestimmte Informationen und "errechnet" daraus die Richtung, aus der ein Geräusch kommt. Diese Informationen sind:

 [FONT=&quot]- der Zeitversatz zwischen rechtem und linkem Ohr
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- richtungsbestimmende Änderungen im Frequenzspektrum eines Tones
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Zeitversatz:

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Der Zeitversatz ist vor allem für die Stereophonie wichtig, also das Hören in der Breite. Das lässt sich recht leicht erklären. Kommt ein Geräusch von Links erreichen die Schallwellen des Geräuschs das linke Ohr des Hörers sekundenbruchteile bevor sie das rechte Ohr erreichen. Aus diesem Zeitunterschied berechnet unser Gehirn die grobe Richtung aus der ein Geräusch kommt oder zu kommen scheint.
[/FONT]
 Richtungsbestimmende Änderungen im Frequenzspektrum:

Hiervon gibt es viele verschiedene die unseren Höreindruck beeinflussen. Eine große Rolle dabei spielt die Anatomie unseres Außenohrs und des Gehörgangs.
Zum einen wäre hier der Pegelunterschied im linken und rechten Ohr zu nennen. Ein Geräusch welches vom linken Ohr lauter wahrgenommen wird als vom rechten Ohr wird von unserem Gehirn als links von uns positioniert interpretiert, da das Geräusch durch unseren Kopf und die Wellenbrechung am rechten Ohr im Pegel (also der Wellenamplitude) gedämpft wird. Somit wird also der Stereoeffekt verstärkt und präzisiert.
Für die Tiefeneinschätzung eines Geräusch, also ob es vor, über oder hinter uns seinen Ursprung hat ist die Frequenzänderung in den sogenannten blauertschen Bändern verantwortlich.
Das sind bestimmte Frequenzbereiche deren Amplitude einen großen Einfluss auf die Interpretation von räumlicher Tiefe hat.
So werden Geräusche deren Frequenzamplitude z.B. in einem Frequenzbereich zwischen 300 und 600Hz und 2000 und 5000Hz stark gegenüber dem restlichen Frequenzband angehoben ist als von vorn kommend interpretiert.
Das liegt daran, dass unser Außenohr als Resonanzkörper dient. Es wird also durch die Schallwellen angeregt und verstärkt oder verringert so die Amplituden bestimmter Frequenzbereiche eines Tones. Wie diese Modulation der Ursprungsfrequenz genau geschieht hängt von der Richtung, aus der der Ton kommt, ab.

Das ist natürlich nur eine grobe Umreißung der tatsächlich stattfindenden Vorgänge am Ohr und im Gehirn. Es soll lediglich veranschaulichen wie Raumklang funktioniert. Denn Prinzipiell ist unser Gehör nur Stereo. Schließlich hat jeder Mensch nur zwei Ohren. Zusätzlich Hörorgane für Geräusche von vorn oder hinten fehlen uns schlicht.
Mit diesem Wissen ausgestattet lässt es sich nun recht leicht erklären warum ein "echtes" 5.1-Headset gar nicht richtig funktionieren kann.


[FONT=&quot]Funktionsweise des Surround-Headsets:

[/FONT] 5.1-Headsets werden im Normalfall genauso wie ein 5.1-Lautsprecher-System angesteuert. Nun fehlt dem 5.1-Headset aber etwas wichtiges gegenüber einem Surround-Lautsprechersystem: die Lautsprecher stehen im Raum verteilt, sind also tatsächlich räumlich verschiedene Schallquellen. In einem 5.1-Headset sind die Schallquellen aber lediglich am linken oder am rechten Ohr leicht versetzt angeordnet. Dadurch wird die Frequenzmodulation durch das Außenohr zum Großteil umgangen und es entsteht kein richtiger Raumklangeffekt.

 Ein Surround-Headset, welches auf dem Prinzip der Surround-Simulation beruht hat dagegen den Vorteil, dass die Frequenzmodulationen, die unser Gehirn erwartet, künstlich von einem Klangprozessor erzeugt werden. Der Klangprozessor übernimmt sozusagen die Aufgabe unseres Außenohrs und so entsteht ein Raumklangeindruck obwohl nur zwei Treiber in dem Headset verbaut sind. Das macht die Raumklangsimulation besser als das "echte" 5.1-Headset. Man muss leider eingestehen, dass diese "echten" 5.1-Headsets lediglich ein Marketinggag der Hersteller sind. Dass man das Konzept von Surround-Lautsprechern einfach auf den Kopfhörer überträgt erscheint einem Laien einfach logisch, doch wenn man sich etwas mit Psychoakustik (also wie das Gehirn Geräusche interpretiert) beschäftigt wird schnell klar, dass man dieses Konzept nicht einfach 1 zu 1 übertragen kann. Auch hier gilt mal wieder der Grundsatz: Klang braucht Raum.

 Übrigens: Wenn man sich für einen Kopfhörer entscheidet muss man keineswegs auf Surround-Klang verzichten. Die Surround-Simulation kann auch von einer Soundkarte oder mittlerweile auch schon von einigen Spielen übernommen werden.

 So kommt es, dass wir keine 5.1-Headsets empfehlen können, es ist einfach Betrug am Kunden.
​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- USB oder Klinke-Headsets - was nun?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Es gibt Headsets mit USB-Anschluss und Headsets mit einem Klinke-Anschluss. Doch was ist besser? Wo sind überhaupt die Unterschiede zu suchen?

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Jedes Audiosignal muss, damit wir es wahrnehmen können, vom digitalen Signal, wie es in der Datei gespeichert ist, in ein analoges Signal gewandelt werden, welches vom Headset oder Kopfhörer in hörbare Schallwellen umgewandelt werden kann.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Entscheidet man sich für ein Headset mit Klinke-Anschluss, so schließt man dieses zwangsläufig an eine Soundkarte an. Die Soundkarte übernimmt in diesem Fall diese Wandlung von Digital nach Analog (kurz D/A-Wandlung).
[/FONT]Kauft man ein USB-Headset so schließt man dieses natürlich an einen freien USB-Port an und umgeht damit die Soundkarte. Die D/A-Wandlung wird von einem Prozessor, der im Headset selbst verbaut ist, übernommen. Das Headset übernimmt also die Aufgaben der Soundkarte. Doch was ist nun besser?
[FONT=&quot]Nun, es kommt darauf an. Hat man nur einen OnBoard-Soundchip und scheut die Ausgaben für eine dedizierte Soundkarte, so kann man fast sicher sein, dass die D/A-Wandlung eines USB-Headsets besser ist.
[/FONT]Hat man dagegen eine Soundkarte verbaut, muss man sich im klaren darüber sein, dass man die Soundkarte mit einem USB-Headset nicht nutzen kann, da das Headset ja seine eigene Soundkarte quasi schon mitbringt. Nützlich kann es aber trotzdem sein, wenn man an der Soundkarte schon ein Lautsprechersystem angeschlossen hat und sich zukünftig das Umschalten zwischen Lautsprechern und Headset ersparen will. Greift man in diesem Fall zu einem USB-Headset wird es immer dann automatisch aktiviert, wenn man es in den USB-Port einsteckt und auch automatisch wieder deaktiviert, und somit wieder auf die Lautsprecher umschaltet, wenn man es aus dem USB-Port entfernt.

 [FONT=&quot]Doch man sollte noch etwas beachten:
[/FONT]Die Klangqualität wird zum Großteil durch das Headset oder den Kopfhörer selbst bestimmt und nur in verhältnismäßig geringem Maße durch die Soundkarte. Bei einem begrenzten Budget ist es also meist vorteilhafter zu einem teureren Headset oder Kopfhörer zu greifen und dafür auf eine Soundkarte oder ein USB-Headset zu verzichten. Die erreichte Klangqualität ist so in der Regel weitaus besser.



[FONT=&quot]- Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen Headsets?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Vor allem ein Argument spricht laut und deutlich gegen Headsets: das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Dazu ein beliebtes Beispiel (Stand 12.02.2012, Preise von Amazon):[/FONT]

Das Speed-Link Medusa NX 5.1 Headset kostet derzeit knapp 56 Euro im Netz. Rein klanglich gesehen liegt es noch ziemlich weit unter dem nur 20 Euro günstigem Superlux HD 681. Auch qualitativ gesehen befindet es sich auf unterstem Niveau, nicht nur in meinem Freundeskreis hat es sich früher oder später verabschiedet, sondern ein Foren-User hatte sogar ganze 7 Stück in kurzer Zeit "zerstört" im normalen Gebrauch. Sicher dies mag ein Extremfall sein, aber es gibt halt noch viele Andere die über ähnliches klagten. Nicht zuletzt ist selbst das Mikrofon maximal durchschnitt, sodass man beim Medusa nach guten Aspekten vergeblich sucht.

  [FONT=&quot]Wem es also um möglichst viel Klang fürs Geld geht, der sollte also immer einen Kopfhörer in Betracht ziehen. Bei einem Kopfhörer bekommt man mehr Klang fürs Geld. Auch Begriffe wie "Gaming-Headset" oder Phrasen wie "Wird von ESL-Profis genutzt" sagen nichts über den Klang aus und sind reine Marketingaussagen. Ein Spiel stellt grundsätzlich keine anderen Anforderungen an einen Kopfhörer als Musik. Die Headsethersteller setzen einfach darauf, dass viele Spieler recht zahlungskräftige Kunden mit wenig bis keiner Erfahrung im Audiobereich sind. So kann man relativ schlechte Produkte zu einem hohen
[/FONT]  Preis anbieten und den Gewinn maximieren.

  [FONT=&quot]Wer trotzdem auf jeden Fall zu einem Headset greifen will, ganz gleich ob man mit einem Ansteck-Mikrofon nicht klarkommt, oder aus Prinzip einfach ein Headset haben will, dem werden weiter unten ein paar Headsets empfohlen, die klanglich zumindest kein totaler Reinfall sind. Ein schlechtes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis muss man aber auch bei diesen Modellen akzeptieren.[/FONT] Eines sollte man aber auf jeden Fall beachten: Diejenigen die nicht allzu hohe Ansprüche stellen und NUR Spielen wollen können auch mit einem Headset durchaus auskommen, fürs Musik hören sollte man seine Wahl allerdings nochmal überdenken!

[FONT=&quot]- Und was ist mit einer Soundkarte?[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Viele User wollen zum neuen Headset auch gleich eine neue Soundkarte dazu kaufen, um den Klang weiter zu optimieren. Doch lohnt sich das überhaupt?[/FONT]
 Grundsätzlich muss auch hier wieder gesagt werden, dass die Klangqualität zum Großteil vom Kopfhörer oder Headset selbst bestimmt wird. Den überwiegenden Anteil am Klang hat die Umwandlung des elektrischen Signals in das mechanische Signal, also die Schallwellen.
 Trotzdem kann festgehalten werden, dass eine Soundkarte dem OnBoard-Sound in der Regel vorzuziehen ist, da OnBoard-Sound so gut wie immer mit einem schlechten Rauschverhalten und einer schlechten Digital/Analog-Wandlung zu kämpfen hat.
 Da aber schließlich der Kopfhörer oder das Headset den Großteil der Klangqualität ausmacht, sollte man auch dort den Hauptteil des Budgets veranschlagen. Eine teure Soundkarte lässt einen schlechten Kopfhörer auch nicht besser klingen. Welche Soundkarte zu welchem Kopfhörer/Headset passt wird weiter unten geklärt.

[FONT=&quot]- Begriffswirrwarr - oder ein kleines FAQ

[/FONT]  Die Welt der Kopfhörer wartet mit einigen speziellen Begriffen auf die hier grob erklärt werden sollen:

Geschlossene Bauweise: Das Gehäuse des Kopfhörers ist luftdicht nach außen abgeschlossen, wodurch kein Schall nach außen dringen kann. Dadurch hören Mitmenschen kaum etwas vom Kopfhörer, man spricht von einer guten Isolation. Klanglich bringt das in der Regel eine Bassbetonung. Solche Kopfhörer eignen sich für den mobilen Gebrauch.

  [FONT=&quot]Offene Bauweise: Das Gehäuse des Kopfhörer hat viele kleine Löcher durch die der Schall fast ungehindert nach außen dringen kann. Mitmenschen hören den Kopfhörer laut, und auch du hörst die Umgebung recht deutlich. Klanglich führt das in der Regel zu einem schwächeren Bass aber dafür einer genaueren Räumlichkeit.[/FONT]

Halboffene Bauweise: Das ist ein Kompromiss aus den beiden anderen Bauweisen. In der Regel überwiegt aber eher der Eindruck eines offenen Kopfhörers.

Ohraufliegende Bauweise: Die Ohrpolster des Kopfhörers liegen auf dem Außenohr auf. Das macht den Kopfhörer kompakter, dafür ist der Tragekomfort schlechter, da der Kopfhörer direkt aufs Ohr drückt.

Ohrumschließende Bauweise: Die Ohrpolster des Kopfhörers liegen außerhalb des Außenohrs auf dem Kopf auf, wodurch der Kopfhörer sehr bequem ist. Dafür ist er natürlich größer.
 
Impedanz: Die Impedanz ist der Widerstand, den der Kopfhörer seinem Verstärker entgegensetzt. Die Impedanz lässt sich auf die Bauweise der Antriebsspule zurückführen, wodurch man grobe Aussagen über den Klang machen kann. Eine niedrige Impedanz steht für eine Spule mit wenigen Wicklungen und dickem Draht. Durch den geringen Widerstand spielt der Kopfhörer recht laut. Der dicke Draht führt aber zu einem hohen Gewicht der Antriebsspule, demnach wird diese träge. Das resultiert in einem unpräziserem detailärmeren Klangbild.
Eine hohe Impedanz weist auf eine Spule mit vielen Wicklungen und dünnem Draht hin. Durch den hohen Widerstand ist der Kopfhörer relativ leise und lässt sich vom Verstärker schwerer antreiben. Der dünne Draht der Antriebsspule führt dafür aber zu einem geringeren Gewicht und damit einer niedrigen Trägheit. Die an der Antriebsspule befestigte Membran schwingt dadurch freier und der Klang wird detailreicher und präziser. Das soll aber nur eine grobe Orientierung sein, es gibt durchaus auch Kopfhörer, die trotz niedriger Impedanz sehr detailreich spielen können. Ebenfalls gibt es natürlich auch Kopfhörer die trotz verhältnismäßig hoher Impedanz auch ohne Kopfhörerverstärker ausreichend laut sind.

Kopfhörerverstärker: Ein Kopfhörerverstärker ist ein Bauteil oder eigenständiges Gerät, dessen Aufgabe das Verstärken des Signals auf einen für Kopfhörer geeigneten Pegel ist. In der Regel reicht der normale Line-Pegel eines Soundkarten- oder Mp3-Player-Ausgangs schon für einen Kopfhörer aus. Bei Kopfhörern mit einer hohen Impedanz oder einer speziellen Membranarchitektur kann ein Kopfhörerverstärker aber mitunter wesentliche Verbesserungen im Klang eines Kopfhörers bewirken.

[FONT=&quot]Einkaufsführer[/FONT]

Hier werden nun einige Produkte empfohlen die sich schon vielfach bewährt haben und aus unserer Sicht allgemein empfehlenswert sind.
 Trotzdem sollte man sich immer die Mühe machen und sich selbst mit den eigenen Ohren die Produkte vor dem Kauf anhören. Jeder Mensch hat eine andere klangliche Wahrnehmung und niemand kann mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen was dir gefallen wird. 
 Also hier wieder die Aufforderung:

Geh es dir selbst anhören! Kauf nicht taub!
 
[FONT=&quot]Die Einstiegsklasse

[/FONT]  Wenn es nur darum geht überhaupt etwas hören zu können oder das Taschengeld einfach kein größeres Budget hergibt findet ihr hier zwei Kandidaten, die trotz ihres niedrigen Preises ordentlichen Klang abliefern.

Kopfhörer:

Superlux HD-681 B

Der Superlux HD-681 B ist ein Fernost-Imitat des AKG K240 MKII. Für seinen Preis von gerade mal 25 € bietet er ein erstaunlich lineares Klangbild ohne allzu große Ausreißer im Bass, der Präsenzbereich (oberer Mittelton) ist aber deutlich betont. Das führt zu einer etwas nasalen Stimmwiedergabe die aber für den Preis absolut in Ordnung geht und den großteil der Konkurrenz in dieser Preisklasse alt aussehen lässt. Seine größte Schwäche aber ist die doch ziemlich eingeschränkte Auflösung. Der HD-681 B ist ein ohrumschließender halboffener Kopfhörer. Durch das von AKG bekannte selbstjustierende Kopfband hat er einen hohen Tragekomfort. Natürlich muss man sich aber mit einer billigen Materialanmutung zufrieden geben und sollte auch nicht erwarten, dass der Hörer ein Leben lang hält. Es gibt auch noch 2 andere Varianten des Superlux HD-681 nämlich den ohne Buchstaben, welcher sich durch eine Badewannenabstimmung auszeichnet und den HD-681 F, dessen Tieftonbereich abgeschwächt ist.
 Eine Soundkarte lohnt sich für diesen Kopfhörer nicht. Das Geld wäre in einem teureren Kopfhörer besser investiert. Eine spätere Investition in eine Asus Xonar DG bringt jedoch nochmal eine klanglichere Steigerung.


Headset:

Creative Fatal1ty Headset

Wer sich mit einem Kopfhörer absolut nicht anfreunden kann und dazu nicht mehr als 30€ ausgeben kann oder will, der ist bei einem Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series Headset gut aufgehoben. Das Headset zeichnet sich durch eine für den Preis gute Auflösung aus. Die größte Schwäche liegt beim starken und schnell übersteuernden Tiefton. Oftmals klingt es daher recht dumpf. Das Mikrofon ist abnehmbar und kann flexibel verbogen werden. Das Creative Fatal1ty Headset ist geschlossen ohrumschließend, kann bei großen Ohren aber auch auf dem Außenohr aufliegen. Die weiche Velourspolsterung fühlt sich gut an und sorgt für einen guten Tragekomfort wenn der Hörer nicht auf dem Außenohr aufliegt und so für ein recht starkes Druckgefühl sorgt.
 Auch hier lohnt sich eine Soundkarte nicht und das Geld ist in einem teureren Headset besser angelegt, auch wenn eine nachträglich hinzugefügte Asus Xonar DG ebenfalls den Klang noch etwas verbessern kann.


Die Mittelklasse

Dieser Preisbereich ist wohl für die meisten User der interessanteste. Hier bekommt man keinen allzu großen Mist mehr, aber die Kosten bleiben im Rahmen.

Kopfhörer:

Creative Aurvana Live!
 
Der Creative Aurvana Live! ist mit dem deutlich teureren Denon AH-D1001 nahezu identisch und kostet dabei nur einen Bruchteil. Während man für den Denon gut 130 € auf den Tisch legen muss sind es beim Creative-Pendant gerade mal 50 €. Der Aurvana Live! ist ein geschlossener ohrumschließender Kopfhörer. Trotz seiner geschlossenen Bauweise isoliert er relativ schlecht nach außen. Die Klangcharakteristik ist recht linear mit einer leicht warmen Betonung des Tieftones und das Auflösungsvermögen entspricht seiner Preisklasse, ist also deutlich besser als bei den Modellen der Einstiegsklasse.
 Eine einfache Soundkarte vom Schlage einer Asus Xonar DG bringt deutliche Vorteile gegenüber dem OnBoard-Sound. Eine bessere Soundkarte lohnt sich in Anbetracht des Preises des Kopfhörers nicht.


Shure SRH440

Der Shure SRH440 vertritt in diesem Segment den neutraleren Part. Bei ihm handelt es sich um einen recht schlichten nahezu komplett schwarzen geschlossenen Studio-Kopfhörer. Besonders ist das sein Wendelkabel steckbar ist und somit bei Kabelbruch ausgetauscht werden kann. Klanglich gibt er sich unnauffällig bis neutral. Die Höhen sind ganz leicht akzentuiert, die Mitten weitestgehend ausgewogen und der Bass überzeugt mit nettem Punch. Nur im Tiefbass fehlt es ihm teils deutlich an Volumen. Auch bei ihm lohnt es sich eine Asus Xonar DG zur Seite zustellen, von der er deutlich profitiert.


Headset:

Steelseries Siberia V2 Fullsize USB Headset

  [FONT=&quot]Mit dem Steelseries Siberia V2 möchte ich auch ein USB-Headset in diese Auflistung mit einbringen, auch wenn es kein reines USB-Headset ist. Denn dem Siberia V2 liegt lediglich eine USB-Soundkarte bei, das Headset an sich verfügt über normale Klinkenanschlüsse. Zwar gilt auch hier wieder wie bei allen anderen Headsets: das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach sehr schlecht. Aber zumindest bietet das Siberia V2 ein Mindestmaß an Auflösungsvermögen und geht vor allem im Bassbereich deutlich kultivierter zugange als andere Headsets dieser Preisklasse. Das Headset hat eine ohrumschließend offene Bauweise, ist also
[/FONT]bequem zu tragen aber nicht für lautere Umgebungen geeignet. Das Mikrofon kann in das linke Headsetgehäuse eingefahren werden, sodass es beim reinen Hörbetrieb nicht stört.
 Eine Soundkarte lohnt sich bei diesem Headset nicht, da ein USB-Modell schon mitgeliefert wird. Die Raumklangsimulation der mitgelieferten USB-Soundkarte ist in Ordnung, kommt aber nicht an die Leistung einer Dolby Headphone oder CMSS-3D Karte heran.


  [FONT=&quot]Steelseries 7H[/FONT]

Das 7H legt gegenüber dem Siberia V2 noch eine Schippe drauf. Das Headset entspricht einer ohrumschließenden geschlossenen Bauweise wodurch es sich außerordentlich gut für laute Umgebungen eignet. Klanglich macht das 7H etwas mehr Druck als das Siberia V2, verliert dabei aber nicht allzu viel Detailauflösung. Den etablierten Kopfhörern des Preissegmentes muss sich aber auch dieses Headset deutlich geschlagen geben. Ein nettes Feature des Steelseries-Headsets ist die komplette Zerlegbarkeit, wodurch es außerordentlich mobil ist und praktisch in jede Tasche rein passt.
Für das Headset macht eine kleine günstige Soundkarte wie die Asus Xonar DS oder die Xonar DG durchaus Sinn und kann das Klangbild insgesamt gut abrunden.

Die Aufstiegsklasse

User, die den vorherrschenden mittelmäßigen Klang satt haben und endlich mal mehr hören wollen, ohne sich dabei finanziell zu ruinieren werden hier fündig.

Kopfhörer:

Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro

Der DT770 ist die geschlossene Studiovariante der Beyerdynamic DT-Serie und schlägt mit etwa 140 € zu Buche. Er zeichnet sich durch eine sogenannte Badewannenabstimmung aus, was bedeutet, dass der Bass- und der Hochtonbereich deutlich betont sind. Das macht den Kopfhörer zu einer echten Spaßmaschine und zum idealen Begleiter für actionlastige Spiele. Die Bühnendarstellung wirkt etwas eingeengt, lässt aber trotzdem eine ziemlich genaue Ortung einzelner Geräusche zu. Die Verarbeitung ist absolut tadellos. Der DT770 Pro ist, genau wie alle anderen DT-Modelle, in 3 verschiedenen Impedanz-Varianten erhältlich. Verallgemeinert kann man sagen, dass die Präzision des Kopfhörers mit steigender Impedanz zunimmt.
Für die Modelle mit 80 Ohm und 250 Ohm empfiehlt sich eine Asus Xonar DX als Soundkarte.
​ 

Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro

Der DT990 Pro ist im Prinzip eine offene Version des DT770. Die Treiber der beiden Kopfhörer sind identisch. Der DT990 Pro hat durch seine offene Bauweise vor allem eine größere Bühnendarstellung, wirkt also in seiner Spielweise deutlich räumlicher. Der Tieftonbereich des DT990 Pro hält sich gegenüber dem DT770 Pro deutlich zurück und wirkt konturierter. Aufgrund dieser Aspekte wird er oftmals als der "bessere" DT770 bezeichnet.
 Auch für den DT990 Pro bietet Beyerdynamic zwei Impedanz-Varianten an für die das gleiche gilt wie beim DT770 Pro.
 

AKG K601

Der K601 ist ein für seinen Preis (ca. 135 €) durch seine sehr offene Bauweise ein außerordentlich hoch auflösender Kopfhörer. Für Detailversessene Klanganalytiker ist er der geeignetste Kopfhörer dieser Preisregion. Auch die Bühnendarstellung wirkt sehr groß und aufgeräumt, Geräusche lassen sich sehr gut im Raum orten. Diese Genauigkeit erkauft er sich aber mit einem sehr zurückhaltenden Bass.
 Trotz seiner relativ niedrigen Impedanz von nur 120Ohm verlangt der K601 durch seine Varimotionmembran nach einer außerordentlich guten Quelle weshalb man ihm unbedingt eine Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker zur Seite stellen sollte. Eine Creative X-Fi Titanuim HD oder Asus Xonar Essence ST/STX sind in der Lage das Potenzial des K601 zu offenbaren.

Headset:

Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME

Das Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME Headset beansprucht den Geldbeutel mit etwa 135 €. Das PC 360 Headset eine offene ohrumschließende Konstruktion und ist damit auch für längere Zockerabende bequem geeignet. Klanglich folgt das PC360 der für Sennheiser typischen Charakteristik mit einem betonten Tiefton und zurückhaltenden Höhen. Das Klangbild wirkt dadurch etwas verhangen und dumpf, Details werden zum Großteil nur angedeutet. So muss sich das PC360 G4ME selbst den 100€ günstigeren Shure SRH440 und Creative Aurvana Live! geschlagen geben.
 Eine Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker gibt dem PC 360 G4ME vor allem im Bassbereich mehr Kontur, eine Asus Xonar DG wäre angemessen.


Die Oberklasse

Für ambitionierte Klanggenießer mit üppigem Budget sind vor allem "die Großen Drei" interessant:

Kopfhörer:

AKG K701

Der AKG K701 entspringt der Klasse über dem K601. Wie auch der K601 ist seine Bauart offen und ohrumschließend. Klanglich ist er der neutralste der großen Drei. Seine Abstimmung ist durchweg als analytisch zu bezeichnen mit einer leichten Ausprägung im Präsenzbereich. Somit gilt er als der detaillierteste Kopfhörer bis 250 Euro und schlägt die beiden Konkurrenten in dieser Disziplin. Die Mitten zeigen sich ausgewogen mit einem kleineren Einbruch im Grundton. Zuletzt erweist sich auch der Tiefton als relativ neutral. Er ist kein Stück aufgedickt, sodass es vielen zu wenig Bass ist. Die Bühnendarstellung des 701 ist nochmals breiter als die des 601. Der K701 fühlt sich besonders wohl in den Bereichen der Klassik und Jazz, beziehungsweise einfach ruhiger Musik. In schnelleren Rockstücken wird ihm oftmals vorgeworfen zu langweilig zu sein. Trotz der verhältnismäßig niedrigen Impedanz von nur 62 Ohm empfiehlt es sich dringend ihn mit einem ordentlichen Kopfhörerverstärker zu speisen, um alle Fesseln zu lösen. (Entsprechende Modelle siehe AKG K601)


Sennheiser HD 650

Der Sennheiser HD 650 ist so ziemlich der Gegensatz zum K701. Er ist zwar ebenfalls offen aufgebaut, aber klanglich ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der HD 650 ist deutlich dunkler abgestimmt Oberbass und Grundton sind betont die Höhen hingegen deutlich zurückgenommen. Die Mitten jedoch sind sehr gut sowohl in Hinsicht auf Präsenz als auch mit Blick auf die Auflösung. Aufgrund der genannten klanglichen Eigenschaften ist er eher der gemütliche Kopfhörer zum stundenlangen Hören, ohne das der Benutzer unter Ermüdungserscheinungen verursacht von nervigen Höhen leidet. Auch der HD 650 brauch eine gute Soundkarte an seiner Seite, bei einer Impedanz von 300 Ohm.

Beyerdynamic DT-880

Der Beyerdynamic DT-880 vereint laut vieler Meinungen das Beste aus den beiden letztgenannten Kopfhörern also dem AKG K701 und dem Sennheiser HD 650. Und tatsächlich kann man ihn am ehesten als den Alleskönner bezeichnen. Der Aufbau ist ebenfalls offen und ohrumschließend. Klanglich ist der DT-880 im weitesten Sinne noch als neutral zu bezeichnen. Er hat im Gegensatz zum analytischen K701 eine leichte Betonung im Hoch- und Tiefton, was ihn nicht so langweilig wie den AKG erscheinen lässt, aber auch nicht so dunkel wie den HD 650. Kombiniert mit einer ordentlichen Bühnendarstellung, welche zwar nicht ganz so breit wie die des K701 ist und dem sehr guten Tragekomfort von Beyerdynamics Editions-Modellen erfreut er sich sehr großer Beliebtheit.


Headset:

Beyerdynamic MMX-300

Als einziges Headset bewegt sich in den preislichen Gefilden über 200 Euro nur noch Beyerdynamics MMX-300, welches jedes andere Headset in den Schatten stellt. Allerdings nur jedes Headset, denn das MMX-300 basiert auf dem bereits oben genannten Kopfhörer des DT770, entspricht also auch nur dem klanglichen Niveau. Bis auf das aufgebohrte Bassreflexrohr und die niedrige Impedanz unterscheidet es sich von diesem nämlich kaum. Für den Preis von 270 Euro erhält man also einen DT770 gepaart mit einem recht guten Kondensatormikrofon. Nun ja das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist nicht gut, aber wer sich partout nicht mit einem Kopfhörer anfreunden kann und maximalen Sound will, bleibt kaum eine andere Wahl als zum MMX-300 zugreifen.



Wer auch nach dem Lesen dieses Guides eine Beratung benötigt, kann natürlich weiterhin einen Thread im Sound & HiFi Forum erstellen. Zur Beratung werden aber dringend Angaben benötigt:
- maximales Budget?
- offen oder geschlossen?
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden?
  - Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %)
- Musikgeschmack? (möglichst genau in % pro Genre)
 
  Ich hoffe der Guide wird einigen bei der Wahl eines Kopfhörers oder Headsets helfen!

BITTE KEINE PN's MEHR ICH BIN IN DIESEM FORUM NICH MEHR AKTIV!​


----------



## HAWX (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So fertig, Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gerne entgegen genommen


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mir fehlt da etwas die Preisklasse um die 80-100€. Es endet bei 60-70€ und geht erst bei 140€ weiter, und ich sag mal so: wer 60€ ausgeben kann, der kann vlt auch ohne große Probleme nochmal 20-30€ drauflegen - aber direkt das Doppelte ist arg happig    ich such nämlich grad eben was für um die 100€, siehe Thread hier im Forum...  

Das ist aber jetzt nur Jammern auf hohem Niveau...


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sehr schöner Artikel!  Könntest du noch ein paar Mikrofonempfehlungen ("Modmic", Zalman MIkro, Speedlink Mikro, Logitech Tischmikro usw.) aufnehmen?


----------



## HAWX (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da etwas die Preisklasse um die 80-100€. Es endet bei 60-70€ und geht erst bei 140€ weiter, und ich sag mal so: wer 60€ ausgeben kann, der kann vlt auch ohne große Probleme nochmal 20-30€ drauflegen - aber direkt das Doppelte ist arg happig
> 
> Das ist aber jetzt nur Jammern auf hohem Niveau...



Da hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht, jedoch gibt es da 2 Aspekte die mich etwas stören:

- zum einen will ich den Leser nicht noch weiter, überfordern denn es ist ja doch recht viel Text.
- zum anderen finde ich sind einige KH's der 100 Euro Klasse nicht den Aufpreis wert im Vergleich mit einem 60 Euro KH. (mein persönliches Empfinden)

Von daher sehe ich es als sinnvoller an die Klassen so zu lassen übriges Budget kann ja in eine Soundkarte investiert werden 



Madz schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Artikel!  Könntest du noch ein paar Mikrofonempfehlungen ("Modmic", Zalman MIkro, Speedlink Mikro, Logitech Tischmikro usw.) aufnehmen?


 
Ja hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht, allerdings kenne ich da nicht viele, als das ich da groß was erzählen könnte. Das Zalman hab ich selbst und das Antlion könnte ich anhand deines Reviews aufnehmen. Damit hab ich dann selbst aber schon keine Erfahrung mehr.


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> Ja hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht, allerdings kenne ich da nicht viele,  als das ich da groß was erzählen könnte. Das Zalman hab ich selbst und  das Antlion könnte ich anhand deines Reviews aufnehmen. Damit hab ich  dann selbst aber schon keine Erfahrung mehr.


Reicht doch fürs erste. Das Modmic wird sowieso meine Standardempfehlung, weil es jeden Kopfhörer wirklich zum Headset macht. Die Aufnahmequalität ist für den Einsatzzweck auch sehr gut, wie du sicher schon gehört hast.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

 Echt klasse erklärt und wirklich verständlich  
Das einzige wo ich erst nach mehreren Sätzen verstanden habe ist was du mit Treiber meintest was aber kein Beinbruch ist da man später im Text selber darauf kommt.


----------



## HAWX (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Madz schrieb:


> Reicht doch fürs erste. Das Modmic wird sowieso meine Standardempfehlung, weil es jeden Kopfhörer wirklich zum Headset macht. Die Aufnahmequalität ist für den Einsatzzweck auch sehr gut, wie du sicher schon gehört hast.


 
Jap hab ich mir schon angehört. Micros nehme ich aber erst die Tage mit auf, hab erstmal genug 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Echt klasse erklärt und wirklich verständlich
> Das einzige wo ich erst nach mehreren Sätzen verstanden habe ist was du mit Treiber meintest was aber kein Beinbruch ist da man später im Text selber darauf kommt.


 
Danke fürs Lob 
Treiber erwähne ich doch gleich in den ersten Sätzen im Teil "Mythos des Surround-Headsets" bzw. liefere eine kurze Info dazu


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Thread ist gepinnt. Das andere Provisorium habe ich in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen. 

Wie schaut's denn im Allgemeinen aus mit Beratungsthreads zu Headsets und Kopfhörern? Besteht Bedarf für eine Umfrage, ob dieser Thread als einzige Anlaufstelle für Beratungen dieser Art genutzt werden soll oder soll es so weiter laufen wie bisher, dass jeder User seinen eigenen Beratungsthread bekommt?


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also ich wäre dafür, daß jeder User weiter seinen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen hat. So bleibt die Übersicht gewahrt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



HAWX schrieb:


> Danke fürs Lob
> Treiber erwähne ich doch gleich in den ersten Sätzen im Teil "Mythos des Surround-Headsets" bzw. liefere eine kurze Info dazu


 OMG dann hab ich das tatsächlich irgendwie überlesen  oder gleich wieder vergessen


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ahja.

Ein paar Bilder zur Auflockerung könnten nicht schaden und die Preise im Einkaufsführer würde ich einfügen/hervorheben (hinter dem Headset-Namen). Die Leutz sehen nun mal gerne Bilder und kaufen gerne mal nach Preis.

Ebenfalls gerne gesehen, ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis.

EDIT
Links zu Reviews wären auch toll.


----------



## HAWX (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Madz schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dafür, daß jeder User weiter seinen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen hat. So bleibt die Übersicht gewahrt.


 
Bin ich auch für könnte sonst sehr unübersichtlich werden. Außerdem sollte der Thread viele Fragen beantworten, dass nur noch wenige Fragen offen bleiben, auf die man gesondert eingehen kann.


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Folgende Sätze würde ich hervorheben:





> So kommt es, dass wir keine 5.1-Headsets empfehlen können, es ist einfach Betrug am Kunden.






> [FONT=&quot]Vor allem ein Argument spricht laut und deutlich gegen Headsets: das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.[/FONT]


Der Satz sollte meiner Meinung auch alleine stehen.


----------



## Push (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

das GHS1 von AKG basiert nicht auf dem K-430 , sondern auf dem K-520 ...
welcher auch nicht viel besser bzw teurer ist ...
Edit :
evtl noch das 
QPAD®|QH-1339 Professional gaming headset
mit erwähnen, denn das ist einfach nur ein Beyerdynamic MMX300  , oft npaar € günstiger ( 10 bis maximal 30€ )
Edit :
vom DT 770 Pro gibts auch noch ne 80 Ohm Version , bzw dachte eigentlich fast ausschliesslich 80 und 250 Ohm , ... gibts die 32 Ohm Version überhaupt noch ? war das nicht nur so ne "Premium Edition" ? , die 600 Ohm Version ist mMn auch zuvernachlässigen und gehört wirklich mehr ins Studio ...


----------



## hydro (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Den DT770 Pro gibt es nur als 80 und 250, den Edition in 32, 250 und 600. Wobei es den Edition nichtmehr gibt. Die 600Ohm gehört am ehesten ins Wohnzimmer. 
Ich finde den DT880 auch nicht wirklich Tieftonbetont, Tiefbass findet man eigentlich nur wenn man sucht. :>

Ansonsten sehr interessanter Bericht, hoffen wir er wird auch mal gelesen und verstanden!
Danke für die Arbeit


----------



## HAWX (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ahja.
> 
> Ein paar Bilder zur Auflockerung könnten nicht schaden und die Preise im Einkaufsführer würde ich einfügen/hervorheben (hinter dem Headset-Namen). Die Leutz sehen nun mal gerne Bilder und kaufen gerne mal nach Preis.
> 
> ...


 
Bilder müssten aus sehr vielen verschiedenen Quellen stammen, was dann imo recht bunt wirkt. Ich überleg mir da nochmal was. Preise denke ich kann man anhand der Klasse abschätzen und werden oftmals auch im Fließtext genannt. Beim Inhaltsverzeichnis werde ich mal gucken, wie das geht  Links zu Reviews sehe ich eher kritisch, da wir lange nicht alle Headsets oder Kophörer abdecken können und die Reviewer teils einfach noch nicht allzu viel Vergleichmsöglichkeiten hatten.



Push schrieb:


> das GHS1 von AKG basiert nicht auf dem K-430 , sondern auf dem K-520 ...
> welcher auch nicht viel besser bzw teurer ist ...
> 
> evtl noch das
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis zum AKG, hab ich entfernt ist dadurch ja kein handfestes Argument mehr. Das QPAD hab ich nich aufgenommen, weil es scheint als wäre es ein Auslaufmodell -> schwer erhältlich. (weder Amazon noch Caseking)



hydro schrieb:


> Ich finde den DT880 auch nicht wirklich Tieftonbetont, Tiefbass findet man eigentlich nur wenn man sucht. :>
> 
> Ansonsten sehr interessanter Bericht, hoffen wir er wird auch mal gelesen und verstanden!
> Danke für die Arbeit



Er ist halt etwas basslastiger, als ein gänzlich neutraler Hörer, war eventuell etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Es ging mir da nicht speziell um Tiefbass.

Ja das hoffe ich auch


----------



## torr3nt (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Uff, der Bericht war sehr aufschlussreich und gut verständlich. Auch der Teil über die Funktionsweise des Gehirns schien nach mehrmaligem Lesen einleuchtend. Besonders was diese Marketing-Verarsche von analogen 5.1 Headsets betrifft.
Gute Arbeit


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@HAWX

Kannst du bitte hier:



> [FONT=&quot]Phrasen wie "Wird von ESL-Profis genutzt" sagen nichts über den Klang aus und sind reine Marketingaussagen.[/FONT]


Das die "ESL Profis" unter ihren gesponsorten HEadsets immer in Ears verwenden? Keine Ahnung wer es war, aber ein User war bei INtel Friday Night und hat berichtet, daß die Pros sich erst In Ears aufsetzen, darüber das gesponsorte Headset und als Mikro ein anderes Headset, um den Hals.


----------



## Push (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@Madz
machen viele so 
manchmal wird dann das Kave aufgesetzt , weil a. gesponsored und b. es gut abschirmt ... andere setzen Pilotenheadsets auf , aufgrund der Abschirmung , als Mic verwenden die meisten dann ihr Headset welches sie auch bei Trainings etc nutzen, damit das Mic und somit die Stimme nahezu gleichbleibt ... 
die dann oft genutzten InEars sind wiederrum reine Geschmackssache , der eine mit Beyerdynamic, der andere mit Etymotic , der nächste mit Klipsch etc usw ... 
auf den grossen Turnieren ist es nunmal auch recht laut und von daher braucht man da sehr gute Isolation , gibt aber dennoch auch welche die wirklich mit Ihrem Headset spielen ( Siberia V2 , 5hV2 , PC350 ... ) , aber die Mehrheit macht das soweit ich weiss nicht ...
ich hab da früher zB auch meist Klipsch oder Etymotic InEars verwendet  und dadrüber dann Gehörschutz von Bilsom aufgesetzt und nen günstiges Sennheiser um den Hals hängengehabt ( die Sennheiser Mic's sind ja auch bei den günstigeren Headsets recht gut ) ...


----------



## _chris_ (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Erstmal schöner Leitfaden !

Eine Anmerkung:
Manche User stört es das sie 2 Kabel haben und nicht einfach wie bei einem Headset alles in einem. Ich habe einfach mir das Zalman Micro gekauft, aufgeschraubt und die Kabel mit MDPCX Sata Sleeve gesleevt. Ergebniss ist ein Kabel und das Micro unterm Sleeve. Ein einfacher Mod und man hat nicht mehr das Problem mit zwei Kabeln, mich hat das nämlich anfangs gestört und dies war auch der größte (einzigste) Vorteil von einem Headset.

Vllt kann man das anmerken damit man nicht von den 2 Kabeln abgeschreckt wird und das ganze eher zu einer Einheit wird.

Wenns total unpassend ist dann sorry das ich eure Zeit verschwendet habe .

LG


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@Chris

Guter Tipp. Kennst du schon:

[User-Review] Antlion ModMic - Forum de Luxx ?


----------



## _chris_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jop hab ich schon gesehen, aber mich würde es stören so ein Teil da abstehen zu haben. Und die Kabel müsste man auch noch zusammensleeven. Ich habe es mit dem Zalman lieber, weil man das Micro nicht sieht und man den KH dann auch besser für Draußen nutzen kann . Man sieht eig nur den KH, das Micro ist bis auf den Stecker kaum sichtbar.


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mit dem Modmic kann man den Kopfhörer auch draußen nutzen, einfach das Mikrofon abnehmen und fertig.


----------



## _chris_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Geht doch nicht wenn man die Kabel zusammensleevt oder?


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Natürlich nicht. Aber mit dem Sleeve zerstört man gerade die simple Idee des Modmic.


----------



## _chris_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Aber mit Sleev hat man den Vorteil nur ein Kabel zu haben, was mir persönlich schon wichtig ist. Außerdem sieht das Sleev mMn besser aus . Aber zu meiner Zeit gabs das Modmic noch nicht . Aber so wie es jetzt ist, ist es toll und das ganze war auch nicht teuer.


----------



## Push (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

einfach nen Klettverschlusssleeve besorgen ( gibts sowas überhaupt ? ) 
falls es sowas net gibt, ist das aber ne kleine Marktlücke ...  
meine quasy 2schläuche ( halboffen/ U-Förmig ) und das ganze eben mit Klettverschluss , so wie auch bei Klettkabelbindern


----------



## _chris_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dann muss der Klettverschluss aber dünn sein und sowas muss noch erfunden werden. Immer den Sleev hin machen und weg ist auch aufwendig .


----------



## Push (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Dann muss der Klettverschluss aber dünn sein und sowas muss noch erfunden werden. Immer den Sleev hin machen und weg ist auch aufwendig .


 
weisst wie ich mein ?
so zwei U-Förmiger Ausmuldungen für die 2Kabel, dann einfach nen passend geschnittene Länge vom Sleeve mit Klett ... ( *uu* und dadran halt noch in anständigem Material und meinetwegen mehreren Farbvarianten etc Klett )
kennst doch sicherlich Klettkabelbinder, die sind immer nbissl zu lang, weil man da ja auch dickere Kabel und einige mehr mit zusammenbinden können soll ... 
aber so in der Art meine ich das ...
hab sowas aber auch noch net gesehen  ... 

ich würd mir sowas anschaffen  

Edit :


HAWX schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis zum AKG, hab ich entfernt ist dadurch ja kein handfestes Argument mehr.


macht aber dennoch das GHS1 zu einem immernoch empfehlenswerten Ohraufliegenden Headset für ~70€ ...
btw das Mic vom GHS1 ist wirklich verdammt gut, obwohl es im Vergleich zu anderen Headsets relativ weit weg vom Mund ist ...
sogesehen sollte es mMn noch in die "empfehlenswerten Headsets" der Preisklasse mitaufgenommen werden ...

das SteelSeries 7h wiederrum täte ich nicht wirklich empfehlen, denn das microUSB Kabel ist einfach Schlecht! , der Anschluss ist viel zu wacklig und jede Berührung des Kabels wird in die Ohrmuschel übertragen, das kann sehr störend sein, denn wirklich still sitzen tun sicherlich die wenigsten ... 
selbst ein gegen das Kabel schnippen hört man bei mittlerer Lautstärke in der linken Ohrmuschel   
die "PreView" Versionen des 7h hatten auch ein viel besser ummanteltes Kabel, als es dann die Verkaufsversionen bekamen   
ansonsten besitzt das 7h die selben Treiber wie das Siberia V2, einzig die Bauweise ist bei den beiden Headsets anders ...
insgesamt den langlebigeren Eindruck macht auch definitiv das Siberia V2 ...
das Siberia V2 ist übrigens halboffen und nicht offen oder gar geschlossen ( wie SteelSeries es nennt )


----------



## plaGGy (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Creative Fatality kann ich auch nur "empfehlen, wernn man denn wirklich ein HS haben will in dern niedrigsten Preisklasse.
Der Sound ist hinnehmbar, das Mic ist sehr gut (hat ne wirklich gute Filterung, finde ich) und der Tragekomfort ist bei normalen Ohren durchaus iO.
Viel mehr würde ich für ein HS auch nicht ausgeben, denn da liegt dann echt auch die Grenze, weil der KH und das Mic sind auch beim Creative Fatality auch nicht wirklich mehr wert, somit liegt man in der P/L eigentlich gut dabei, im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen HS.
Der Aurvana und der HD681 sind wirklich 2 Produkte die jeder mal testen sollte, wenn er mit dem Gedanken eines KH in der Preisregion bis 70€ spielt!!

Btw: Sehr schöner Guide 
Vll noch 1-2 Empfehlungen für Micros, weil sonst wird das imemr nachgefragt, dazu noch die Info, das Zalman ist wohl in der Eu derzeit nicht mehr wirklich verfügbar . hab eines der letzten bei nem Office-Shop in Österreich bekommen, mal sehen wie es so funktioniert.
Das Speedlink kann ich nicht empfehlen, das filtert garnichts raus und wenn der Fernseher läuft, pusht sich der Pegel immer weiter hoch, bis er nach 2-3 Minuten selbst beim reden dann die Voice-Activation-Schwelle meines TS dauerhaft übertritt, für nen stillen Raum kann man es nehmen, mit Hintergrundgeräuschen eher nicht.


----------



## HAWX (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> Vll noch 1-2 Empfehlungen für Micros, weil sonst wird das imemr nachgefragt



Kommt noch mit rein, hab die nächsten Tage aber erstmal relativ viel zu tun mit Klausuren, wird also erst am WE was


----------



## Blue_Gun (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sehr schöner Guide. Danke dir für die Mühe


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wirklich ein schöner Guide, wenn alle den lesen würden hätten wir nicht 10000 mal die gleichen
Fragen


----------



## HAWX (16. Dezember 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich ein schöner Guide, wenn alle den lesen würden hätten wir nicht 10000 mal die gleichen
> Fragen



Also gefühlt gehen schon viele Beratungen nur noch in Richtung Kopfhörer, nur noch wenige  bezüglich Headsets. Ist zumindest mein Eindruck der letzten Tage.


----------



## Blue_Gun (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Viele schauen den Thread hier nicht mal an. Leider.


----------



## HAWX (16. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Viele schauen den Thread hier nicht mal an. Leider.



Steht halt unauffällig ganz oben angepinnt


----------



## sipsap (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

müssen wir uns drauf einigen, dass bevor wir irgendwie anfangen zu beraten erstmal auf diesen thread verweisen.


----------



## HAWX (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Yes das wäre sinnvoll


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo,

erstmal ein Hamma Thread. Ich hab ne X-Fi Fatal1ty Titanium Champion Series und möchte jetzt mir ein Headset kaufen. es muss ein Headset sein weil ich sonst immer diese Kabel von den Ansteckmikro abreiße. Ist mir nämlich schon 2 mal passiert. 

Deswegen bitte ein Headset. Hab mir das Astro Gaming A40 Audio System ausgesucht. Wie sieht es bei sowas mit den einstellungen aus und wie findet ihr die Kombination? Wäre cool wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet


----------



## Madz (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hast du dir mal das Modmic angesehen? Ich möchte dir nämlich kein Headset empfehlen.


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f267/antlion-modmic-857128.html#post18034260


----------



## plaGGy (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



AZRAILBLNT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal ein Hamma Thread. Ich hab ne X-Fi Fatal1ty Titanium Champion Series und möchte jetzt mir ein Headset kaufen. es muss ein Headset sein weil ich sonst immer diese Kabel von den Ansteckmikro abreiße. Ist mir nämlich schon 2 mal passiert.
> 
> Deswegen bitte ein Headset. Hab mir das Astro Gaming A40 Audio System ausgesucht. Wie sieht es bei sowas mit den einstellungen aus und wie findet ihr die Kombination? Wäre cool wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet


 

Was hast du denn mit dem Teil überwiegend vor? 
Gaming, Musik, Film oder VOIP?

Und du musst bedenken, das Ding kostet 
1. 250€ und 2. bekommst du ne externe Soundkarte mit dazu, wirfst also im Grunde Geld ausem Fenster, da du bereits ne teuere SoKa hast.
Also wenn du wirklich soviel bereit bist auszuggeben, würde ich eher zu einem der genannten HS aus dem Startpost tendieren, also vll Sennheiser oder Beyerdynamics.

Edit: Und btw, ein 7.1 oder 5.1 HS halte ich für Blödsinn, ne gute Soka kann für im Grunde jeden halbwegs guten KH oder HS eine tolle Surround-Simulation wiedergeben. Auch ohne mehr als nötig Lautsprecher am Ohr, die dann meist minderwertiger sind, als einfach nur 2 auf jeder Seite.

Edit2: Außerdem ist das Teil im Grunde erstmal ein Konsolero-Headset. Da würde ich generell von absehen für nen Computer, die sind meisten noch überteuerter weils weniger Alternativen gibt.


----------



## einblumentopf (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe eine ältere X-fi Extreme Music (1. Generation X-fi als PCI Karte) und spiele derzeit viel Battlefield 3 zusammen mit einem früheren Studienkollege. Derzeit suche ich dafür nach einer Möglichkeit um über Teamspeak mit ihm zu kommunizieren. Das die beworbenen Surround Headsets mehr Show als Shine sind, habe ich schon länger vermutet. Ich besitze noch ein älteres Logitech Standmikrofon, welches mal für Voip angeschafft wurde. Meine Frage wäre, ob es in dem Zusammenhang besser ist, dieses Mikrofon wieder zu Reaktivieren und dazu halt einen klassischen Kopfhörer zu kaufen, als ein auf ein Headset zu setzen. Außerdem denke ich mir das es vlt. besser wäre in diesem Fall eine offene Bauform zu wählen, um nicht ausersehen ins Mikrofon zu brüllen, weil man seine eingene Stimme durch die gute Abschirmung der geschlossenen Kopfhörer leiser wahrnimmt. Preistechnisch würde ich mal den Bereich 50-80€ ins Auge fassen. Wäre es bei vorhandener X-fi sinnvoll einen Hörer mit Klinke zu suchen, oder sind die USB Varianten mittlerweile gleichwertig? Danke schon mal für Antworten .

PS: Ich glaube mein Monitor hat auch ein Mikro eingebaut, ob und was das taugt kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.

mfg


----------



## Chinge (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Abend,
ich bin bei der Suche nach nem guten Surround-Headset hier gelandet und wollte mich auch nochmal bei HAWX für den tollen Beitrag bedanken, der mich schonmal von "echten" 5.1-Headsets abgebracht hat!

Trotz der guten Tipps bin ich mir bei einer Sache immer noch nicht ganz sicher:
Was ist denn nun der Unterschied beim Soundeindruck zwischen einem Stereo-Headset bzw. -Kopfhörer mit einem Treiber pro Seite und einem virtuellen Surround-Headset mit einem Treiber pro Seite?
Gibt es da physisch überhaupt einen Unterschied oder hängt das ausschließlich von der Soundkarte ab?
Und was macht dann mein OnBoard-Soundchip (z.B. Realtek ALC892) anders in Hinblick auf den Surroundeffekt (nicht auf die Klangqualität beim A/D-Wandeln) als die Soundkarte vom Headset? (z.B. integrierte Soundkarte beim Logitech G35, dedizierte Soundkarte beim Sennheiser PC333D oder dedizierte Soundkarte beim SteelSeries Siberia V2 USB)

Hab das mal hier in den Thread geschrieben, weil ich das als allgemeine Frage auch für andere interessant finde..

Jetzt noch eine eher persönlichere Frage:
Ein Kopfhörer mit Ansteckmikro würde mir ganz gut gefallen, weil man den Kopfhörer  auch im Alltag gut benutzen kann; die Headsets sind einerseits optisch nicht so toll, meiner Meinung nach, und der Mikrofonstecker stört..
Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass ich Brillenträger bin, einen ziemlich großen Kopf und große Ohren habe.. die einzigen zwei Headsets (Kopfhörer habe ich noch nicht anprobiert), die ich einigermaßen angenehm tragen konnte, waren das Kave von Roccat und das Medusa NX5.1 von Speedlink. Das G35 von Logitech zum Beispiel hat einen zu starken Anpressdruck bei meiner Kopfgröße. Das war beim PC333D von Sennheiser noch extremer und dazu kam, dass die Ohrmuscheln zu klein waren.

Wenn ich nun mit einem Stereo-Kopfhörer an meiner OnBoard-Soundkarte den gleichen Surround-Effekt wie mit einem extra Surround-Headset bekomme, suche ich nach einem Kopfhörer, der
- ohrumschließend ist
- von der Größe der Ohrpolster für große Ohren geeignet ist
- vom seitlichen Anpressdruck und der Einstellbarkeit der Bügel für große Köpfe geeignet ist (ich habe glaube ich Hutgröße 62)
- (ob geschlossen, halb-offen oder offen ist mir nicht so wichtig, da ich ihn aber auch gerne z.B. in der Bahn tragen möchte, käme wohl am ehesten geschlossen in Frage)
- preislich bei ca. 80-100€ liegt (allerhöchstens 130€, wenn sich der Aufpreis wirklich lohnen würde)
- an einer ACL982 keine großen Klangeinbußen erfährt
- etwa zu 50% für Musik, zu 35% zum Spielen (in Zukunft Battlefield 3) und zu 15% für Filme genutzt werden wird
- etwa zu 50% für elektronische Musik (Minimal, Progressive House, Electro), 35% für Rock (Metal und Industrial) und 15% für Jazz, orchestrale Musik (Soundtracks), usw. benutzt werden wird
- nicht zu leise ist, da ich ihn möglicherweise in Zukunft als DJ-Kopfhörer verwenden werde (muss aber nicht die Flexibilitäten wie z.B. Abknickbarkeit bzw. Verdrehbarkeit der Ohrmuschel haben)

Dazu wär ein Mikro nicht schlecht; die Idee vom ModMic gefällt mir gut, jedoch würde ich das gerne "rückstandsfrei" abnehmen können. Da stört mich dieser aufgeklebte Sockel etwas..

Für eine Erklärung zum physischen Unterschied zwischen Stereo und Surround wäre ich sehr dankbar und über eine Kopfhörer- (oder doch Headset-?) und evtl. Mikrofonempfehlung würde ich mich auch sehr freuen!

Also vielen Dank nochmal für den guten Beitrag von HAWX und für zukünftige Antworten 
(Sorry für den langen Text...)

Gruß Felix


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> jedoch würde ich das gerne "rückstandsfrei" abnehmen können.


Das lässt sich rückstandsfrei abnehmen, weil der Kleber keine Spuren hinterlässt.


----------



## Chinge (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Tut mir leid, hab mich da glaube ich nicht klar ausgedrückt..
Ich meinte, dass ich das häufig abnehmen und wieder dranmachen will, was ja beim ModMic auch über diesenanklebbaren Sockel so gedacht ist.. Ich möchte aber diesen Sockel nicht an der Ohrmuschel kleben haben, wenn ich das Mikro abnehme.. Und wenn ich den Sockel dann rückstandsfrei abmache, kann ich den aber schlecht wieder dranmachen, weil ich den Kleber ja nicht beliebig oft verwenden kann.. Oder doch?


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Stimmt, wenn man den einmal ablöst, muss man Tesa Powerstrips zum erneuten Ankleben verwenden. Du hast aber gelesen, daß das Modmic durch den   Magneten am  Mikro beliebig oft entfernbar ist?


----------



## HAWX (22. Dezember 2011)

Chinge schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz der guten Tipps bin ich mir bei einer Sache immer noch nicht ganz sicher:
> Was ist denn nun der Unterschied beim Soundeindruck zwischen einem Stereo-Headset bzw. -Kopfhörer mit einem Treiber pro Seite und einem virtuellen Surround-Headset mit einem Treiber pro Seite?
> Gibt es da physisch überhaupt einen Unterschied oder hängt das ausschließlich von der Soundkarte ab?
> Und was macht dann mein OnBoard-Soundchip (z.B. Realtek ALC892) anders in Hinblick auf den Surroundeffekt (nicht auf die Klangqualität beim A/D-Wandeln) als die Soundkarte vom Headset? (z.B. integrierte Soundkarte beim Logitech G35, dedizierte Soundkarte beim Sennheiser PC333D oder dedizierte Soundkarte beim SteelSeries Siberia V2 USB)



Ein "virtuelles" Surroundheadset simuliert den Raumklang im Prinzip ähnlich wie ein Stereo Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte also CMSS 3D oder Dolbyheadphone. Physisch ist da nichts anders, der Raumklang wird ja nur simuliert.

Eine ins Headset integrierte Soundkarte benutzt oftmals genau die gleiche Raumklangsimulation wie eine richtige Soundkarte, also Dolby Headphone. Dein Onboard-Chip wird wahrscheinlich nicht über eine solche Simulationsmöglichkeit verfügen.

Bei den Kopfhörer solltest du dir vornehmlich, mal den Beyerdynamic DT-770, Ultrasone HFI-580 und Shure SRH840 ansehen/hören, die sollten am besten zu deinem Musikgeschmack passen.

Ich hoffe mal das ich dir damit weiterhelfen konnte 

Achja bitte KEINE Modmic Propaganda mehr in diesem Thread, da verweise ich auf das Review im Hardwareluxx. Danke!


----------



## plaGGy (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



HAWX schrieb:


> Bei den Kopfhörer solltest du dir vornehmlich, mal den Beyerdynamic DT-770, Ultrasone HFI-580 und Shure SRH840 ansehen/hören, die sollten am besten zu deinem Musikgeschmack passen.


 
Macht das bei seinem Onboard-Chip Sinn?
Würde da nicht auch ne Mittelklasse SoKa schon nen Sprung nach oben bringen?
Ich hab atm nur den Vergleich meiner kleinen Edifier-Boxen zu Onboard und ner Asus Xonar und subjektiv hatte ich schon das Gefühl, das sich der Klang enorm verbessert hat. Ein KH der Preisklasse sollte das nochmal stärker vermittelt, oder bin ich da vollkommen auf dem falschen Weg?  

 Zumal er BF3 spielen will und eventuell auch Surround nutzen möchte.
@ Chinge: Willst du Surround nutzen  ?


----------



## HAWX (22. Dezember 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:
			
		

> Macht das bei seinem Onboard-Chip Sinn?
> Würde da nicht auch ne Mittelklasse SoKa schon nen Sprung nach oben bringen?
> Ich hab atm nur den Vergleich meiner kleinen Edifier-Boxen zu Onboard und ner Asus Xonar und subjektiv hatte ich schon das Gefühl, das sich der Klang enorm verbessert hat. Ein KH der Preisklasse sollte das nochmal stärker vermittelt, oder bin ich da vollkommen auf dem falschen Weg?



Klar eine SoKa kann deutliche klangliche Vorzüge bieten, auch bei schlechten KH/LS, aber die Investition in den Wandler ist am sinnvollsten, denn eine Xonar DG/DX kann man später immernoch problemlos nachrüsten.


----------



## Maurer (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sehr schön geschrieben.
Vorallem die Erklärungen der Fachbegriffe sind für jeden simpel erklärt.
Was mich allerdings verwundert, ist das fehlende Sennheiser PC151, was eigentlich als solides Einsteigerheadset gilt.

Ansonsten fehlt eigentlich nur ein Inhaltsverzechnis und Links zu geizhals.at o.ä.

LG und frohe Feiertage

der Maurer


----------



## Chinge (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Frohe Weihnachten erstmal 

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, habe mich zumindest schonmal dazu entschieden, einen Kopfhörer mit Ansteckmikro an einer Soundkarte mit guter Surround-Funktion zu kaufen.
Da dann für die Soundkarte auch ein wenig Geld drauf geht, liegen die Kopfhörer, die HAWX genannt hat, ein wenig außerhalb meiner Preisklasse. 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da etwas die Preisklasse um die 80-100€.


So in dem Bereich würde ich etwas suchen. 

Von AKG (zb. K 142 HD) oder Sennheiser (z.B. PX 360) scheint es da einige zu geben, jedoch kenn ich mich nicht wirklich mit den Unterschieden aus. Sie sollten vor allem laustärkemäßig belastbar und groß genug für meinen Kopf und meine Ohren sein.

Als Ansteckmikro konnte ich bisher nur das Zalman ZM-MIC1 und das Speedlink SPES finden (am ModMic stören mich trotz des Magneten das Drankleben und der Preis).

Die Soundkarte wäre ausschließlich für die Kopfhörer. Und ja, Surround möchte ich für Spiele nutzen.
Gibt es denn Unterschiede zwischen CMSS 3D und Dolby Headphone?
Und würde sich für nen ~100€ Kopfhörer was besseres als die Xonar DG (ca. 26€) wirklich lohnen?


----------



## HAWX (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Maurer schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings verwundert, ist das fehlende Sennheiser PC151, was eigentlich als solides Einsteigerheadset gilt.


 
Was ich nicht kenne empfehle ich auch eher ungern


----------



## Maurer (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Gut, dann kann ich das natürlich nachvollziehen.


----------



## jochen123 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@HAWX

du könntest in deinem Einkaufsführer ergänzen, dass die eleganteste Methode Mic-und Kopfhörerkabel zusammenzuführen, ein Sleeve ist. Hab gerade in nem Thread hier davon gelesen. Viele kommen da nämlich nicht von selber drauf, ich übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Paneking (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hab mir deinen Einkaufsführer aufmerksam durchgelesen.
Bin jetzt dabei folgendes zu bestellen:

Asus Xonar Dg
Zalman ZM-MIC1
Creative Aurvana LIVE!

Ich brauche die Kopfhörer vor allem zum Zoken, wobei logischerweise die Ortung und Tragekomfort wichtig ist. Rede meistens nebenbei über TS mit dem Clan, es ist also wichtig dass mein Mikrofon nicht die Geräusche der Kopfhörer überträgt.

Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit Probehören zu gehen, kann man die Kopfhörer zurückschicken bei eine Bestellung bei Creative direkt?


----------



## HAWX (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Paneking schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit Probehören zu gehen, kann man die Kopfhörer zurückschicken bei eine Bestellung bei Creative direkt?


 
Bei Creative direkt weiß ich es nicht, aber bei Amazon beispielsweise sollte es problemlos gehen.


----------



## Paneking (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wohne allerdings in Italien - Südtirol, bei Amazon.it ist es zu teuer 80€, und bei Amazon.de kostet es mit Versand 65€ und bei Creative direkt schon um 54,99.  Ist es auch beim Amazon bei Versand ins Ausland trotzdem  möglich zurückzuschicken wenn ich unzufrieden bin?


----------



## HAWX (30. Dezember 2011)

Paneking schrieb:
			
		

> Wohne allerdings in Italien - Südtirol, bei Amazon.it ist es zu teuer 80€, und bei Amazon.de kostet es mit Versand 65€ und bei Creative direkt schon um 54,99.  Ist es auch beim Amazon bei Versand ins Ausland trotzdem  möglich zurückzuschicken wenn ich unzufrieden bin?



Frag doch einfach mal bei Creative nach, dann kannst du dir colch komplizierte Bestellungen sparen.


----------



## JensderRoggi (1. Januar 2012)

deleted


----------



## Xion4 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Maurer schrieb:


> Sehr schön geschrieben.
> Vorallem die Erklärungen der Fachbegriffe sind für jeden simpel erklärt.
> Was mich allerdings verwundert, ist das fehlende Sennheiser PC151, was eigentlich als solides Einsteigerheadset gilt.
> 
> ...



Oh oh, ein Erfahrungsbericht meinerseits, habe selbst lange das PC 161 benutzt, ganz unrecht hast du nicht, das Mic arbeitet gut, die DInger sind recht solide, aber: wer einmal versucht hat mit den DIngern laut Musik zu hören bzw. generell etwas laut abzuspielen, weiß das die DInger wirklich zu teuer sind.  Aber das ist meine Erfahrung, und der Grund warum ich mich nach über 2 Jahren von den Dingern getrennt habe und auch nen DT880 umgestiegen bin.

Was mich freut ist, das die User langsam auch anfangen hier zu lesen und sich die Ratschläge zu Herzen nehmen, wobei ich mir sicher bin, die wenigsten hören Probe, und zu meiner Schande hab ich es auch nicht getan  Trotzdem bin ich mehr als zufrieden und geb den auch nicht mehr her


----------



## JensderRoggi (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

deleted


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Brauchen nicht, aber ich denke, du wirst den Kauf nicht bereuen.


----------



## JensderRoggi (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

deleted


----------



## Paneking (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe auch schon seit einigen Tagen die Creative Aurvana Live Kopfhörer die mir hier empfohlen wurden. Bin auch SEHR zufrieden mit den Kopfhörern. Jetzt gerade ist die Soundkarte angekommen,  Asus Xonar DG. Werde sie gleich einbauen, dann hast du eine Meinung mehr ob sich der Kauf auszahlt.


----------



## Paneking (11. Januar 2012)

*Asus Xonar DG*

Konnte bis jetzt die Soundkarte nur mit Musik "testen" mit den Creativ Aurvana Live! Kopfhöreren, am Wochenende werde ich ausgiebig damit zoken. Da ich kein Musikfetischist bin, merke ich bei der Qualität keinen Unterschied zur integrierten Soundkarte des Logitech G510 (da war auch kein Hintergrundrauschen) , allerdings kann ich bestätigen dass das Hintergrundrauschen bei den Boxen komplett verschindet  (die waren am Onbouardsound angeschlossen).  Wenn man beim Xonar DG Audio Center Dolby Headphones aktiviert, sollte man beim Zocken machen, merkt man einen Gewaltigen Unterschied, da kommt dir wirklich vor dass der Sound von allen Richtungen kommt  . Aber das ist beim Musikhören nicht erwünscht, dazu einfach den HF Button drücken und schon hat man wider einen Stereosound ohne irgendwelche Effekte  . Auch wenn ich noch nicht mit der Soundkarte gezokt habe (ich spiele fast ausschließlich BF3), bin ich mir jezt schon sicher dass ich einen gewaltigen unterschied merken werden, alleinschon wegen Dolby Headphones (Digitales Surround). Gegenüber meinen Alten 7€ Headset wird das Spielerlebnis sicherlich überwältigend sein  . Beim Einbauen nicht vergessen die "Frontblende" an die Soundkarte anzuschließen, wobei bei mir das automatische stummschalten der Boxen beim Einstecken der Kopfhörer nicht funktioniert  , das hat aber vorher auch nie funktioniert. Hat jemand ne Lösung für das Problem

EDIT:
Hab jetzt schon mal eine Stunden damit gezockt und war überwältigt. Jets, Helis, Panzer und andere Fahrzeuge waren perfekt zu orten auch wenn man sie nicht einmal sehen konnte. Man hat große Vorteile gegenüber Spieler ohne Soundkarte. Das gesamt Game hört sich einfach um längen besser an!
Die 26,58€ hätte ich nicht besser investieren können. P/L der Asus Xonar DG ist super, würde die Karte jederzeit wieder kaufen!


----------



## Darkseth (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar DG*



Paneking schrieb:


> Auch war bei mir kein Schraufen zur Befestigung der Soundkarte am Gehäuse dabei  .


 
Die Schraube ist doch von vornherein da, damit ist ja die Blende befestigt. Schraube aufmachen -> Blende weglegen -> Mit dieser schraube die Soundkarte befestigen.


----------



## Paneking (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hm, bei meinem Gehäuse ist die Blende und Schraube befestig, mann muss diese "herausreisen". Werde das bei meinem Kommentar ändern.


----------



## keppes (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Super Artikel! Mich würde allerdings interessieren, wo du das Corsair Hs1 ansiedeln würdest. Ich will mir entweder das Corsair Hs1 in einigen Wochen besorgen (zur Zeit nicht lieferbar) oder mir den Creative Aurvana Live! plus einer Soundkarte holen. Als Soundkarten habe ich mir die Asus Xonar Dg oder eine Soundblaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer / Xonar DS ausgeguckt.
*
*


Für mich ergeben sich also folgende Fragen:
1. Wie schlägt sich das Corsair HS1 im Vergleich zum Aurvana LIVE! ? Welches hat beim Gaming den besseren Klang und wo liegen die klanglichen Unterschiede?
2. Welche der drei Soundkarten würdest du mir für das Aurvana Live! empfehlen? Welche hat allgemein den besseren Klang (laut Tests die Soundbalster,oder?)?
3: Das Aurvana (+onboard) kostet mich 65 Euro. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis einer Xonar DG (35 Euro) , Xonar Ds (45) oder der Soundblaster (65Euro) für das Aurvana?
4. Aurvana + Soundkarte oder Corsair hs1 mit Usb Soundchip: Welches Set hat den besseren Klang?


----------



## JensderRoggi (15. Januar 2012)

deleted


----------



## Paneking (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@keppes

Für wieviel bekommst du eigentlich das HS1?

1. Das Aurvana LIVE! hat sicher den besseren Klang, beim Aurvana hat man sicher ein besseres Klangbild, ich habe allerdings keinen direkten Vergleich.
2. Bin mit meiner Xonar DG überaus zufrieden (wie schon im oberen Kommentar beschrieben).
3. Wie im Einkausführer schon beschreiben lohnt sich der Kauf einer teureren Soundkarte als der Xonar DG beim Aurvana Live! nicht. Würde aber auf jeden fall zu einer Soundkarte greifen, lohn sich vor allem beim Spielen (ist dir wichtig ja wichtig) + Hintergrundrauschen verschwindet, auch beim Musik hören wirst du wenn du halbwegs was hörst, einen Unterschied merken.
4. Ich denke Aurvana + Soundkarte hat den besseren Klang. Das Aurvana hat super klang, das bestätigen alle ich selbst und alle Tests, Reviews die ich gelesen habe. Das HS1 soll jam auch eine guten Klang haben aber im Vergleich zum Aurvana wäre ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.



Mal schauen was die anderen dazu sagen


----------



## keppes (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@ Paneking

Danke schonmal! Ich werde mir dann das Aurvana Live! kaufen. Freue mich schon wie ein Schnitzel drauf.

Zur Soundkarte: Irgendwie liebäugle ich ja weiterhin mit der Titanium. Diese lässt sich ja bekanntlich über PCIe anschliessen. Die Xonar DG über einen PCI. Jetzt frage ich mich welche überhaupt auf mein Mainboard passt??

Ich habe das hier: News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Ich habe nur eine Graka drinn (MSi n570gtx twinfrozr III). Würde die titanium überhaupt reinpassen. Das Gehäuse (NZXT Phantom) besitzt viele Lüfter, so dass die Wärme gut rausgedrückt wird.

Weshalb profitiert das Aurvana eigentlich nicht mehr von einer stärkeren Soundkarte?

was mich noch interessieren würde, wäre, ob eine der beiden Soundkarten einen Anschluss der Frontblende ermöglicht?

Grüße


----------



## Maurer (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vielen Dank für die guten Vorschläge lieber HAWX. 
Habe mich durch deine Liste der besseren Kopfhörer durchgehört (770pro, 880 edition, 990pro/edition, 701 und 650) und vom Lesen her hätte ich gedacht, dass mir die 880 am besten gefallen würden, bin jedoch für mich zum Schluss gekommen, dass zu mir am besten die 990pro passen. Dazu hab ich dann gleich noch ne Xonar stx geholt und muss sagen, dass die den KH nochmal ordentlich aufwertet.
Also vielen Dank für die Anregung!
Auch wenn es jeder zweite sagt, Probehören ist Pflicht und geil. 

LG

der Maurer


----------



## Senfdazugeber (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass das K 601 seit einiger Zeit auf der AKG-Website nicht mehr gelistet wird. 

Ist das nun ein Auslaufmodell?
Wenn ja, was wäre ein vergleichbarer Nachfolger, oder nimmt man dann am besten gleich das K 701 - wenn man bei aKG bleiben will?


----------



## HAWX (18. Januar 2012)

@Der Maurer Kein Problem, viel Spaß mit deinem DT-990 

@Senfdazugeber

In der Tat scheint der K601 langsam aus dem Sortiment zu verschwinden. Er ist ja auch mittlerweile schon fast 6 Jahre auf dem Markt, zudem liegen die Preise für ihn so niedrig wie selten zuvor.

Einen direkten Nachfolger gibt es (noch) nicht auf der AKG Seite zu sehen.


----------



## Paneking (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@keppes


> Eine bessere Soundkarte lohnt sich in Anbetracht des Preises des Kopfhörers nicht.


 steht im Einkaufsführer. Ich habe eben nur die Xonar DG, kann dir also nicht sagen ob sich, vom Preis abgesehen, eine bessere Soundkarte lohn.
Die Titanium passt auf dein Mainboard, da ist ja noch ober dem Steckplatz für die Grafikarte, ein PCIe x1 Anschluss wo du die Titanium anschließen kannst dort stört es den Kühlung-Lüftungder Graka nicht, sonst hast du auch noch unter der Graka genügen Anschlüsse für die Titaniium. Ob sich die Titanium für die Aurvana Kopfhörer, vom Preis abgesehen, lohnt weiß ich nicht, das muss dir jemand anderes beantworten.


----------



## HAWX (18. Januar 2012)

Die Titanium lohnt sich eher nicht. Der Klang wäre wenn überhaupt minimal besser. Da wäre das Geld besser in einen höherpreisigen Kopfhörer investiert.


----------



## PEG96 (20. Januar 2012)

Ein schöner Guide ist das hier geworden, danke dafür.
Jedoch ist der Teil mit dem PC360 vollkommener Quatsch, denn Sennheiser verbaut hier keine HD448ter Treiber sondern die des HD595!
Diese sind qualitativ wesentlich besser. Deshalb ist das PC360 auch eines der besten Headsets.
Hier ist der Link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/406187/modding-the-sennheiser-pc350-headset/270

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Frederic


----------



## thedell (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

tag leute,

ich bin auch auf der suche nach nem neuen headset, kenne mich aber so gut wie gar nicht in dem bereich aus. hatte bis jetzt das creative fatality. hatte für mich im großen und ganzen gereicht. was mich aber gestört hat, war die schlechte möglichkeit es zu reinigen. deswegen wär es schön, wenn ihr mir eines empfehlen könnt wo man die ohrpolster eventuell abnehmen kann um sie direkt waschen zu können. preislich würd ich diesmal bis an die 100€ gehen. mehr sollte es aber nicht kosten.
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

lg


----------



## _PeG_ (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

riskier doch erstmal eine günstigere variante wie das *superlux hd681* für *keine 20 euro*.. das wird dir sicherlich bereits gefallen (ich spiele so bf3 und zum roccat kave im vergleich habe ich mich um welten gesteigert für einen wesentlich geringern preis!!)


ist allerdings kein headset sondern ein kopfhörer.. 
die qualität des hörgenusses im gegensatz zum headset steigt allerdings (meiner meinung nach) enorm!! 


dazu nen mic für ein paar euro und fertig ist das spieletaugliche hörvergnügen.. 


grüße


ps: ob man die ohrmuscheln abnehmen kann weiß ich allerdings nicht, sind aber aus leder (oder imitat keine ahnung)..


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Man kann sie gegen die AKG K240 Polster tauschen.


----------



## sipsap (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> riskier doch erstmal eine günstigere variante wie das *superlux hd681* für *keine 20 euro*.. das wird dir sicherlich bereits gefallen (ich spiele so bf3 und zum roccat kave im vergleich habe ich mich um welten gesteigert für einen wesentlich geringern preis!!)
> 
> 
> ist allerdings kein headset sondern ein kopfhörer..
> ...


 
kann man abnehmen. was madz sagt ist auch korrekt, allerdings kosten die ja soviel wie der KH


----------



## thedell (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

danke erstmal. hab zwar auch schon mitbekommen, dass das preis/leistungs verhältnis bei headsets nicht stimmt, aber dennoch will ich nen headset und kein kopfhörer und nen extra mikro dazu. ich bin nicht jemand der auf perfektion aus ist und jede kleinigkeit bemängelt. es muss funktionieren und soll zumindest keine groben fehler / geräuschverzerrungen - oder was weiß ich was es da gibt - haben. wie wärs da mit dem steelseries siberia v2, welches im anfangspost erwähnt wird. das sollte doch für meine ansprüche reichen, oder?


----------



## _PeG_ (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



thedell schrieb:


> danke erstmal. hab zwar auch schon mitbekommen, dass das preis/leistungs verhältnis bei headsets nicht stimmt, aber dennoch will ich nen headset und kein kopfhörer und nen extra mikro dazu. ich bin nicht jemand der auf perfektion aus ist und jede kleinigkeit bemängelt. es muss funktionieren und soll zumindest keine groben fehler / geräuschverzerrungen - oder was weiß ich was es da gibt - haben. wie wärs da mit dem steelseries siberia v2, welches im anfangspost erwähnt wird. das sollte doch für meine ansprüche reichen, oder?


 
es ist natürlich deine entscheidung.. 
aber solltest darüber nachdenken, ob du lieber insgesamt 25 euro (kh + mic) oder 100 euro (hs) ausgeben möchtest oder kannst..

ich habe mich mit der entscheidung damals auch schwer getan und griff mit dem kave derbe ins klo.. 

aber ich rede dir da natürlich nicht rein.. und um es nochmal anzum erken, das kave z.b. war nicht schlecht - aber eben kein vergleich zum jetzigen kh.. 


viel erfolg bei der suche und dann viel spaß mit dem hs..


ps: clip-mic ans kabel des kopfhörers und ggf. noch gesleevt.. schon sieht es ordentlich aus und du hast keinen kabelsalat..


----------



## Spiff (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sehr schöner und übersichtlicher Artikel. Danke! Bei meine Händler gibt es das Beyerdynamic 880 nicht dafür ist aber das 990 Pro und Edition vertreten. In welcher Klassen kann man diese Kopfhörer einstufen? Vergleichbar mit eine AKG702? Den haben die auch noch und der ist ja in der Oberklasse. Vom Preis ist der 990 Edition mit 250Ohm günstiger als der AKG deshalb würde ich eher zum diesem greifen.


MfG Spiff


----------



## Madz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

In der Klasse von 150-300€ gibt es kein "besser" oder "schlechter mehr, sondern nur noch "gefällt" und "gefällt" nicht. Die von dir aufgezählten Kopfhörer klingen alle komplett anders.


----------



## Spiff (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

dann müssten man die irgendwo fast mal Probehören. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Madz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nicht nur "fast", sondern zwingend.


----------



## Liistefano (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mal ne Frage was für ne 

Kopfhörer + Soundkarte Kombi würdet hier bei einem Budget von 300 +- 50€ empfehlen ?? 

Ich weiß das man nen Kopfhörer probe hören muss/soll aber leider hab ich als Schüler nicht das Einkommen um mir mal 3-4 Kopfhörer zubestellen. 
Und hier in der Region um Oldenburg/Cloppenburg wüsste ich auch keinen gescheiten Hifi-Laden bei dem ich Probehören kann.


----------



## _PeG_ (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

willst du so viel ausgeben oder wäre es okay, wenn du keine 100 euro ausgibst und trotzdem richtig guten sound für jede lebenslage hast??

mein tipp (ich langweile mich schon selbst damit, weil ich es immer schreibe ):

superlux hd681 + asus xonar dx 



ps: ist wirklich p/l-technisch weit vorn, aber du musst selbst entscheiden wieviel geld du investieren möchtest.. kriegst für mehr geld natürlich auch nen besseren kh, aber ich würd den zunächst mal probieren..


----------



## Liistefano (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Den Kh hab ich auch schon gesehen. Allerdings hab ich kein Problem mit meiner DX und zwar hab ich immer bei Vollbildanwendungen ein Brummen im Mikrofon-Eingang selbst wenn nichts angeschloßen ist. Habe die DX auch schon mehrmals umgetauscht ohne Besserung. Deswegen wollte ich eigentlich eine andere Soundkarte , und hier heißt es ja oft das ein KHV noch etwas aus dem KH rausholen kann deswegen wollte ich mir eigentlich eine Karte mit KHV kaufen. Allerdings wären dies ja nur Asus Xonar DG / Essence ST/X soweit ich weiß.


----------



## sipsap (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

den mic-in haste auch als line-in deaktiviert?


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Liistefano schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage was für ne
> 
> Kopfhörer + Soundkarte Kombi würdet hier bei einem Budget von 300 +- 50€ empfehlen ??
> 
> ...


 Dann fahr mal nach Bremen zum studio 45 - Stereo, Heimkino, MultiRoom & HighEnd  Dort findest du zumindest alle Beyer Kopfhörer.


----------



## HAWX (27. Januar 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:
			
		

> willst du so viel ausgeben oder wäre es okay, wenn du keine 100 euro ausgibst und trotzdem richtig guten sound für jede lebenslage hast??
> 
> mein tipp (ich langweile mich schon selbst damit, weil ich es immer schreibe ):
> 
> superlux hd681 + asus xonar dx



Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich dein ERNST!?


----------



## _PeG_ (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



HAWX schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich dein ERNST!?


 
doch..
ich find die kombo klasse und es war nur eine anregung, sofern man nicht wirklich so viel geld ausgeben möchte.. 


man man man.. ich sag gar nichts mehr..


----------



## Liistefano (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja hatte schon mal alles deaktiviert bis auf Mic-In und das Brummen war immer noch da. 

Naja dann muss ich mal versuchen die Tage nach Bremen zufahren und mir dort ma die Beyer KH anschauen. 

Wenn man sich zum Beispiel nen 150€ KH von Beyer holt und dazu den ne STX ist das doch schon ne super Kombi die auch ein paar Jahre hält oder ?


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja, auf jeden Fall. Es gibt einige, die ihre Hifi Kopfhörer 15-20 Jahre nutzen.


----------



## hydro (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Für den aktuellen Preis der Essence würde ich eher einen externen DAC/KHV kaufen, sofern man die Karte nur für Kopfhörer nutzt. Ein Yulong U100 ist nicht schlechter, soll sogar den etwas besseren KH Ausgang haben und ist extern.


----------



## Liistefano (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Welchen geschlossenen KH könnt ihr empfehlen ?

Edit: Was ist mit dem : http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd662.htm


----------



## Darkseth (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Lohnt sich der Beyer dt 880 mit 600 Ohm gegenüber dem mit 250 Ohm? Habe mal wo gelesen, dass die hörbaren unterschiede mehr Placebo als hörbar sein sollen.
Und unterschied zwischen Pro und Edition?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja, lohnt sich. der Soll präziser klingen.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Beyer dt 880 mit 600 Ohm gegenüber dem mit 250 Ohm? Habe mal wo gelesen, dass die hörbaren unterschiede mehr Placebo als hörbar sein sollen.
> Und unterschied zwischen Pro und Edition?


 
Die Edition Modelle haben eine wertigere Optik und einen etwas geringeren Anpressdruck als die Pro Versionen. Da beim 880 der Preisunterschied nicht so hoch ausfällt würde ich an Deiner Stelle zur Edition greifen.
Die hörbaren Unterschiede zwischen 250Ohm und 600Ohm fallen äusserst marginal aus, wenn Du jedoch einen guten KHV besitzt spricht auch nichts gegen die 600Ohm Version.


----------



## Paneking (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe jetzt schon die Aurvana Live! gekauft bin total zufrieden.
Jetzt suche ich noch Kopfhörer für Unterwegs zum Musikhören (I-Pod), sie sollten etwas kleiner, nicht ohrumschließend und besser zum Transport geeignet sein. Ich würde mich auf ein paar Vorschläge freuen, um dann Probehören zu gehen. Budget: +/- 50€.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi,
ich finde diesen Einkaufsführer prinzipiell sehr gut. Nur das Beispiel für ein überteuertes Gamingheadset ist in dieser Form leider absolut falsch.



HAWX schrieb:


> [SIZE=7[...][/SIZE]
> [SIZE=7[...][FONT=&quot]Ein Sennheiser PC360 G4ME Headset kostet in etwa 140 €. Das Headset basiert auf dem Kopfhörer Sennheiser HD 448. Dieser schlägt mit einem Preis von ca. 60 €. Nüchtern betrachtet zahlt man für den Mehrwert des Mikrofons einen Aufpreis von 80 €. Für die Sprachübertragung via Skype, Teamspeak und co. reichen auch schon weitaus billigere Mikrofone locker aus.
> 
> [...]​




Das PC 360 von Sennheiser wird ja auch in diesem Einkaufsführer im Vergleich als eines der Besseren dargestellt. Zurecht wie ich finde, was ich auch belegen werde.


Hier die technischen Daten vom PC 360:Sennheiser Worldwide - PC 360

Audioübertragungsbereich15 – 28,000 Hz
Impedanz50 Ω
Schalldruckpegel bei 1kHz112 dB

Und hier vom HD 448: Sennheiser Worldwide - HD 448

Audio-Übertragungsbereich (Hörer)16 - 24000 Hz
Impedanz32 ΩSchalldruckpegel bei 1kHz114 dB
Klirrfaktor bei 1 kHz<0.1% (1kHz/100dB)

Also die technischen Daten der Treiber passen da viel mehr zum HD 558: Sennheiser Worldwide - HD 558

Frequenzgang15 – 28000 Hz
Klirrfaktor bei 1 kHz< 0.2 % (1 kHz/100 dB SPL)
Schalldruckpegel bei 1kHz112 dB
Impedanz50 Ω

Demnach stellt ein deutlich teurer Kopfhörer die Basis für das PC 360 dar. Der Aufpreis von diesem aufs PC 360 liegt nur bei vergleichsweise niedrigen 20EUR und man bekommt obendrein eine Lautstärkeregelung an der echten Ohrmuschel und die automatische Mute Funktion beim Hochklappen des Mikrofons dazu, von der Wertigkeit des Sennheiser Mikrofons gegenüber einem Zalman Micro ganz zu schweigen.
Ich persönlich empfinde diese Preisgestaltung als vergleichsweise fair.

Ich halte es für notwendig ein anderes Beispiel ins Feld zu führen.​


----------



## hydro (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das wurde schon mal hier geklärt, vermutlich nur nicht übernommen. Das PC360 scheint die HD558 Treiber in einem 448 Gehäuse zu haben und diese sollen wohl noch anders gedämpft werden. Das alles hat klanglichen Einfluss und die Ähnlichkeit zum teureren HD558 wird vermutlich garnicht mal so groß ausfallen. Davon abgesehen das Sennheiser generell recht teuer ist. Aber du hast Recht, der Vergleich ist an dieser Stelle wohl falsch.


----------



## HAWX (9. Februar 2012)

Ich werd das die Tage nochmal ändern den Guide dann aber so lassen.

Ich werde dann auch gleich noch die Nachricht integrieren, dass bitte KEINE PN's mehr kommen, denn wenn man nicht mehr ins Forum guckt kann man die auch nicht beantworten.

Fragen können dann zukünftig hier im Thread gestellt werden, es gibt bestimmt andere, die ihre Zeit dafür aufbringen möchten.


----------



## PEG96 (12. Februar 2012)

Es wäre sehr wünschenswert, wenn die Sache mit dem PC360 mal korrigiert werden würde


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Den Fehler muss ich übrigens auf meine Kappe nehmen. Als ich damals für dieses HowTo recherchierte habe ich mich beim Sennheiser-Support über deren Kopfhörer und Headsets erkundigt. Dort wurde mir die falsche Angabe gegeben, dass das PC360 auf dem 448 basiert. ich hab nicht erwartet, dass man deren Aussagen nochmal querprüfen muss. Also sorry für diesen Fehler. Aber das hat Kevin ja nun korrigiert.


----------



## HAWX (13. Februar 2012)

Jop hab ich korrigiert


----------



## Mr_Blonde (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Medusa ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel, wie ich finde.


----------



## HAWX (13. Februar 2012)

Dachte ich mir auch


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke für den super Thread, hab mir nun das Superlux in der B variante bestellt und ein modmic dazu


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ohne Probehören ?


----------



## Mr_Blonde (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bei nem 20EUR KH sind die Reisekosten zu einem Ort wo man diesen probehören kann u.U. schon höher.
Also so what...


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die Superlux kann man bedenkenlos ohne hören kaufen. 20€ Fehlkäufe bringen nicht an den Bettelstab.


----------



## Darkseth (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hmm Zu dem teil, dass 5.1 Unsinn ist im Einkaufsführer, könnte man ja vll eins dieser videos hier verlinken, bzw beide:

3D Sound - Matchbox (Use Ear-Phones & Close your eyes) - YouTube
Ich finde in Diesem video kann man die soundquelle so perfekt orten... Links, rechts, vorne, hinten, sogar ob es von unten oder oben kommt. Und das ohne solch unsinnige 5.1 simulationen ^^

Und dieses: Virtual Barber Shop (Audio...use headphones, close ur eyes) - YouTube

Denke das wird bestimmt einige schon beim lesen davon abhalten, auf 5.1/7.1 "headsets" zu setzen ^^


----------



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

moinsen,

ich danke auch für diesen informativen Thread 

So nun muss ich mir auch ein neues Headset oder nur Kopfhörer holen... aber die 50€ nicht knacken... 

was haltet ihr vom Creative FATAL1TY Pro Series Gaming Headset oder Ozone Onda 3HX oder Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Alpha THX Gaming Headset??? Gute Kopfhörer tuns auch... Gibt ja das Modpic


----------



## Darkseth (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Creative ist purer Müll. Hatte ich selbst. ein günstigerer Superlux 681 Kopfhörer klingt DEUTLICH besser, und ist viel bequemer. Von Ozone hab ich noch nie was gehört, würde es aber auch nicht kaufen.
Die Creative sound blaster würd ich in die selbe kategorie einstufen.
Man kann schon fast sagen, überall wo Gaming draufsteht, sollte man einen großen Bogen drum machen ^^

Kopfhörer: Creative Aurvana Live!, Klinke (51EF0060AA001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder: Superlux HD-681 B (lieferung erst am 2. märz) oder: Superlux HD-681 B (erst 16. märz, aber mehr bass als die version mit dem B)

Mikro eben das Zalman Mikro: Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik  Ist aber iwie garnichtmehr verfügbar :/ Es würde aber auch jedes andere tun^^


----------



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

danke für die Tips...

ich warte mal noch ein paar Meinungen ab bevor ich mich entscheide... 

so große ansprüche habe ich nicht...  hatte vorher auch nur Creative irgendwas Headset...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hatte auch mal das Creative und dann den Superlux... Der Superlux ist UM WELTEN BESSER, auch wenn man eigentlich keinen hohen Anspruch hat.  Kannst ja mal in meine Sig gucken


----------



## Menaka (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> Das  Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME Headset beansprucht den Geldbeutel mit etwa 135  €. Das PC 360 Headset eine offene ohrumschließende Konstruktion  und ist damit auch für längere Zockerabende bequem geeignet. Klanglich  folgt das PC360 der für Sennheiser typischen Charakteristik mit einem  betonten Tiefton und zurückhaltenden Höhen. Das Klangbild wirkt dadurch  etwas verhangen und dumpf, Details werden zum Großteil nur angedeutet.  So muss sich das PC360 G4ME selbst den 100€ günstigeren Shure  SRH440 und Creative Aurvana Live! geschlagen geben.
> Eine  Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker gibt dem PC 360 G4ME vor allem im  Bassbereich mehr Kontur, eine Asus Xonar DG wäre angemessen.


Verstehe ich das richtig, dass sich das zuvor beschriebene Klangbild des PC360 bei einer Soundkarte (bei mir Asus Xonar Essence STX) gegenüber Onboard (im Test verwendet?) verbessert? Oder bezog sich der Klangtest schon auf die Variante mit einer richtigen Soundkarte?

Ich schwanke derzeit nämlich beim Kauf zwischen dem PC360 und dem Beyerdynamic MMX 330, frage mich aber, ob der klangliche Unterschied die Preisdifferenz rechtfertigt. Probehören ist für mich leider nicht möglich, da der nächsten Laden dafür laut der BD-Seite ca. 1,5 Std. entfernt ist.

Genutzt wird das Headset bei mir überwiegend für Spiele, eine Kombination aus extra Mikro und Headset kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ich würde garkeins von beiden nehmen, sondern mir für den Preis gleich einen richtigen Kopfhörer kaufen. Mit dem Antlion Modmic gibts da auch garkeinen Unterschied, denn dieses wird an der Muschel befestigt per Magnet, und sieht dann genauso aus wie ein Headset. Nur mit besserem P/L verhältniss.

ein fast 300€ teures Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Headset basiert auf einem 150€ DT 770 Pro, klingt also genausogut. 150€ aufpreis nur, damit ein Mikro an der muschel klebt im Grunde.

Da wäre also locker Platz im Budget für eine Soundkarte wie Xonar Essence + einen Kopfhörer der 150€ sparte.
Bzw ein klanglich besseren DT 880 + einen passenden externen Kopfhörerverstärker/DAC


----------



## hydro (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> ein fast 300€ teures Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Headset basiert auf einem 150€  DT 770 Pro, klingt also genausogut. 150€ aufpreis nur, damit ein Mikro  an der muschel klebt im Grunde.


Wer erzählt denn immer nur so einen Quatsch....



> Bzw ein klanglich besseren DT 880


Wie kommst du darauf, dass ein DT880 besser klingt?



> einen passenden externen Kopfhörerverstärker/DAC


Gibt es unpassende?


----------



## Darkseth (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



hydro schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn immer nur so einen Quatsch....





HAWX schrieb:


> Beyerdynamic MMX-300
> 
> Als einziges Headset bewegt sich in den preislichen Gefilden über 200 Euro nur noch Beyerdynamics MMX-300, welches jedes andere Headset in den Schatten stellt. Allerdings nur jedes Headset, *denn das MMX-300 basiert auf dem bereits oben genannten Kopfhörer des DT770*, entspricht also auch nur dem klanglichen Niveau. Bis auf das aufgebohrte Bassreflexrohr und die niedrige Impedanz unterscheidet es sich von diesem nämlich kaum. Für den Preis von 270 Euro erhält man also einen DT770 gepaart mit einem recht guten Kondensatormikrofon. Nun ja das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist nicht gut, aber wer sich partout nicht mit einem Kopfhörer anfreunden kann und maximalen Sound will, bleibt kaum eine andere Wahl als zum MMX-300 zugreifen.


Dass er Exakt gleich klingt hab ich nicht gesagt (bzw nicht gemeint), aber er basiert auf dem, und wird Klanglich daher mit sicherheit nicht eine Liga über dem "normalen" dt 770 sein, wodurch sich eine Verdopplung des Preises lohnt..



hydro schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass ein DT880 besser klingt?


Weil so ziemlich immer und überall gesagt wird, dass ein dt 880 eine Liga über dem dt 770 Pro spielt. kostet ja auch 60-65% mehr.



hydro schrieb:


> Gibt es unpassende?



Einen 20€ KHV fände ich unpassend für einen 260€ DT 880 mit 600 Ohm.


----------



## hydro (26. Februar 2012)

Das mmx300 basiert nicht auf dem 770 pro. Sondern edition, welcher a 200euro gekostet hat und ihn b nicht mehr gibt. Zudem ist das headset noch zusaetzlich modifiziert. 
Ich habe den dt880 und 770 gehabt. Fuer film und spiel 770>880 zumindest meine meinung.
Bei musik ist das wieder etwas anderes.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hm interessant.. Gibts zwischen Pro und Edition weitere unterschiede im Treiber?
Bei dt 880 Pro vs edition zumindest hab ich schon sehr oft gelesen, dass der Treiber gleich sein soll (auch bestätigt von Beyer selbst), nur der anpressdruck höher ist (daher minimal mehr bass) und wendelkabel.
Da ist der Preisunterschied aber auch ziemlich minimal zwischen Pro und edition.

Bei dt 770 und besonders dt 990 ist der unterschied viel größer. Pro version mit 150€, und Edition beim 770 200€, und beim 990 250€. Auch selber treiber, oder spielt z.b. der 990 edition für 250€ auch eine liga über dem 990 pro, oder gibts da auch nur den unterschied von anpressdruck?


----------



## hydro (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die Pro Versionen gibt es mit anderen Impedanzen. Der äußere Aufbau der Treiber ist bei dem jeweiligen Gegenstück identisch. So hat das MMX300 32Ohm Impedanz, der 770 Pro 80/250. Beim DT880/990 Pro gibts nur 250 Ohm.
Beim Edition jeweils 32, 250, 600Ohm.

Persönlich finde ich, spielen 770 und 990 mit 600Ohm sehr kultiviert und erwachsen. Der Unterschied vom 250 zum 600Öhmer finde ich auch größere als beim 880 250-600. Liegt aber auch daran, dass der 880 nie viel Bass hat.

Imo fingiert Beyerdynamic die Preise umheimlich. So ist der 880 ob Pro oder Edition in keinster Weise technisch besser oder teurer als der 770/990 und der Stofffetzen auf dem Treiber rechtfertigen keine 100€ Differenz.

Ob mehr Bass beim Pro als beim Edition erzeugt wird überlasse ich den Goldöhrchen. Falls überhaupt im zu vernachlässigbaren Maße.


----------



## Pravasi (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der 880 spielt schon detalierter im Vergleich zum 770.
Ausserdem ist er weniger höhenlastig.
Von daher seh ich ihn auch tatsächlich als hochwertiger.
Aber ich meine auch,dass Beyer vor einigen Jahren den 990 als Topmodell gehypt hat?


----------



## hydro (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> Der 880 spielt schon detalierter im Vergleich zum 770.



Das er für Musik besser klingt steht für mich als Besitzer der beiden außer Frage. 



> Ausserdem ist er weniger höhenlastig.



Finde ich ironischer Weise garnicht. Durch den kühlen Mittelton und den wenigen Bass kommt er mir sogar filigraner und höhenlastiger als der 770/990 vor. Möchte mir garnicht vorstellen wie er ohne den Stoff auf dem Treiber klingt. 



> Von daher seh ich ihn auch tatsächlich als hochwertiger.


Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung dass die Treiber der Modelle alle fast identisch sind. Allerdings scheint das laut dem Closed Back DT880 nicht der Fall zu sein, der sollte schliesslich wie ein 600Ohm DT770 klingen.



> Aber ich meine auch,dass Beyer vor einigen Jahren den 990 als Topmodell gehypt hat?


Kann ich dir garnicht sagen, aber die UVP ist bei beiden gleich, von daher nicht sooooo abwegig.


----------



## Menaka (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mmh, so eine Diskussion wollte ich gar nicht lostreten. Mir ging es eigentlich nur darum, ob der klangliche Unterschied den Mehrpreis vom Sennheiser PC360 zum Beyerdynamic MMX 330 rechtfertigt. 

Vielleicht gibt es jemand im Forum, der beide probehören konnte. Wie gesagt, konnte ich aufgrund der großen Distanz bisher nur das PC360 probehören. Und nein, mich möchte nicht auf eine 2-Teile-Lösung (KH + Mikro) ausweichen - auch wenn das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis dort besser ist. Für mich kommt nur eines der beiden vorgenannten Headsets in Frage.


----------



## Paneking (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@Menaka
Warum willst du unbedingt ein Headset
Kauf dir das modmic., die Qualität ist 1a, Kabel Sleeves, ordentliche Kopfhörer und du hast ein "Headset" (mit gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.)


----------



## Menaka (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich weiß, der Rat ist gut gemeint, aber ich möchte kein zusätzliches Kabelgewirr und nicht erst noch basteln, bevor ich ein "Headset" habe.
Edit: Dafür bin ich eben auch bereit, das schlechtere Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo Menaka,

da du ja schreibst, dass du das Headset überwiegend für Spiele brauchst würde ich dir eher zum PC360 raten. Der Aufpreis zum MMX300 ist ja schon ziemlich heftig, und das MMX300 lohnt sich mMn erst, wenn man mit dem Headset auch ordentlich Musik hören will. Kauf dir für das gesparte Geld lieber noch eine brauchbare Soundkarte, ich denke so wirst du zufrieden sein. Rein zum Zocken ist das MMX300 imho zu teuer.

Gruß


----------



## PEG96 (29. Februar 2012)

Du sagst es, zum Zocken alleine ist das MMX300 zu teuer, außerdem reicht das PC360 zum Spielen schon aus.

Als Soundkarte würde ich entweder eine Xonar DG oder DX nehmen, mehr tut nicht Not.

MfG PEG


----------



## Menaka (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vielen Dank, die Einschätzung von euch hat mich bei meiner Kaufentscheidung schon weitergebracht 

Als Soundkarte habe ich übrigens schon eine Asus Xonar Essence STX


----------



## Darkseth (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

eine Absolut hochwertige Hifi soundkarte, die für hochwertigen Musikgenuss ideal ist, aber du willst kein guten Hifi kopfhörer dazu? Für die genannten "headsets" hätte es auch eine Xonar DX getan, meiner Meinung nach


----------



## JackOnell (5. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin Moin,

Kurze frage was haltet ihr von diesem Teil ?
Ich könnte es gebraucht bekommen, und hatte bis jetzt das Creativ Fatalerror Gerät was jetzt den Geist komplett aufgab


----------



## Pravasi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn es primär zum zocken ist,klar doch.
Grade gebraucht wirst du wohl ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben.


----------



## JackOnell (5. März 2012)

Pravasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es primär zum zocken ist,klar doch.
> Grade gebraucht wirst du wohl ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben.



Ja richtig es geht bei dem teil bloß ums spielen Musik höre ich anders.
Ist der klang so schlecht ?


----------



## Pravasi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ist wohl besser als wie bei allen anderen Headsets,ausgenommen mal das sehr teure MMX300.
Was soll es kosten?


----------



## JackOnell (5. März 2012)

Hat er noch nichts dazu gesagt aber ich denke so um die 50-60.


----------



## Madz (5. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Menaka schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, die Einschätzung von euch hat mich bei meiner Kaufentscheidung schon weitergebracht
> 
> Als Soundkarte habe ich übrigens schon eine Asus Xonar Essence STX


Eine Essence STX und dann mit einem PC 360 kombinieren? Das passt toatl garnicht zusammen, weil die Karte dafür viel zu gut ist.

Kauf dir lieber einen Hifi Kopfhörer und das Modmic! Wenn dich das extra Kabel stört, nimmst du dir 5 MIn Zeit, ein paar Kabelbinder und sleevest es hinterher. 



JackOnell schrieb:


> Hat er noch nichts dazu gesagt aber ich denke so um die 50-60.


Für den Preis ist es ok. Trotzdem würe ich es mir nicht kaufen, da ich lieber einen hochwertigen Hifi Kopfhörer nutze.


----------



## JackOnell (5. März 2012)

Naja ich werde es mal länger testen es muss ja auch gut sitzen und nicht stören.


----------



## Madz (5. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

50-60€ ist gerade der Preis, den ich auch neu für angemessen halte. 

Hattest du mal einen Hifi Kopfhörer aus der 100-150€ Klasse? Wenn nicht, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal probehören gehen. Zwischen dem und dem Headset sind Welten.


----------



## Pravasi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn man mal das ModMic zum Vergleich heranzieht,dann kann man beim Senni schon allein für jenes  durchaus 40€ rechnen.
Bleiben als Rest-Neupreis ca. 85€ für den KH.
Auf welchem Aufbau bassiert das 350 nochmal?


----------



## Madz (5. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Auf dem HD 448.


----------



## Pravasi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Na,dann ist das dochmal ein HS,wo das die P/L durchaus akzeptabel ist.
Und gebraucht,sofern in gutem Zustand,für 60€ ist das ein feiner Deal.

TE:
Wie kommst du denn zu ner Essence in deinem PC?
Verplichtet natürlich zu nichts,ist aber bei evtl.vorhandenem Budget schon eine Einladung zu etwas mehr...


----------



## iceman650 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Madz schrieb:


> Auf dem HD 448.


 Es ist der HD558/598, hat man hier auch schon gepostet...
Und die beiden unterscheiden sich AFAIR sowieso nur durch die Bedämpfung.


----------



## Paneking (5. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe mir das 350 nur mal aufgesetzt, nicht probe-hören, als ich bei Mediamarkt war. Das Teil kann man beim Bungeejumping aufsetzen und man würde es nicht verlieren, allerdings hatte ich schon nach wenigen Sekunden Schmerzen ober den Ohren wo es am meisten drückt und ich habe keinen überdurchschnittlich großen-breiten Kopf. Ich würde es mir deshalb nicht kaufen. Wenn du es dir kaufst unbedingt *vorher mal aufsetzen* und wenn möglich ne weile lang oben lassen, vielleicht bist du auch Schmerzunempfindlich.


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2012)

Paneking schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir das 350 nur mal aufgesetzt, nicht probe-hören, als ich bei Mediamarkt war. Das Teil kann man beim Bungeejumping aufsetzen und man würde es nicht verlieren, allerdings hatte ich schon nach wenigen Sekunden Schmerzen ober den Ohren wo es am meisten drückt und ich habe keinen überdurchschnittlich großen-breiten Kopf. Ich würde es mir deshalb nicht kaufen. Wenn du es dir kaufst unbedingt vorher mal aufsetzen und wenn möglich ne weile lang oben lassen, vielleicht bist du auch Schmerzunempfindlich.


Ich werde es am Mittwoch mal länger testen, dann habe ich Wochenende und Zeit dafür.
Es liegt hier schon und sieht noch sehr gut aus ich hätte es schon kurz auf und muss sagen verdammt schwer.


----------



## Push (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Es ist der HD558/598, hat man hier auch schon gepostet...
> Und die beiden unterscheiden sich AFAIR sowieso nur durch die Bedämpfung.


auch falsch ...
laut Sennheiser basieren die PC350/360 auf dem HD555 , wessen Treiber ja zB auch im HD595 steckt  ... streng genommen auch im HD558/598 ... aber die sind ja ansich auch nur ein Aufguss ... 
und mMn sind auch die HD555/595 nicht wirklich toll , da gibts mMn bessere KH in dem Preissegment bzw günstigere KH die ähnliches bzw besseres liefern, aber das nur mal so nebenbei und ist sicherlich auch etwas dem eigenen Geschmack geschuldet ...


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2012)

Heute Abend werde ich es mal dem dauertest unterziehen allerdings weiß ich jetzt schon das es mir wohl zu globig und zu schwer ist.
Ich habe auch irgendwo einen Top bekommen von einem 50 oder 60 Euro headset was gut sein soll aber mir fällt dummerweise der Name nicht mehr ein irgendwas mit mamba oder mx oder so.


----------



## ernest79 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich habe auch irgendwo einen Top bekommen von einem 50 oder 60 Euro headset was gut sein soll aber mir fällt dummerweise der Name nicht mehr ein irgendwas mit mamba oder mx oder so.




ein Razer Mamba.... ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das wäre wohl das Medusa NX Stereo. Das Headset ist aber nicht so toll, ich bin mir seeeeeeeeeeehr sicher dass ein Superlux für 20€ deutlich besser ist. Von der Verarbeitungsqualität ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Julianus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kann ich das DT 990 Pro 250Ohm an meiner X-Fi Titanium betreiben? Des 990 Pro gibts leider entgegen des Anfangsposts nur als 250 Ohm.

Gruß Julian


----------



## Darkseth (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Titanium, oder Titanium HD?
sollte kein Problem sein zwecks Lautstärke. wie der unterschied mit Kopfhörerverstärker wäre, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, aber es sollte kein problem sein
Ich kann meinen dt 880 600 ohm sogar mit ausreichender Lautstärke an meiner Xonar DX betreiben (hab allerdings einen Yulong u100 für sie), und an meinem Smartphone (Desire HD) läuft der dt 880 600 Ohm ebenfalls in ausreichender Lautstärke.


----------



## Julianus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

nur titanium, ich muss auch noch meine 5.1 Anlage ohne eigenen decoder anschliesen. Vielen dank, dann kann ich mir den dt990 pro beruhigt kaufen. Ich hatte nur Angst, da man im Internet oft liest für 250ohm braucht man nen khv. Ich hatte mir auch überlegt ne xonar essence st zu kaufen, aber mit dem erweiterugnsmodul bin ich halt bei 200 euro, und des is ja schon mehr als der kh kostet und das obwohl ich ja schon eine soundkarte habe.
Gruß Julian


----------



## PommesmannXXL (7. März 2012)

Also mein DT990 Pro 250 Ohm läuft auch an onBoard ausreichend laut, das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Julianus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

klingt gut


----------



## Darkseth (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die beyerdynamics profitieren lange nicht so stark von einem Kopfhörerverstärker, wie z.b. ein AKG 701, obwohl dieser nur 62 Ohm hat. die Titanium sollte für nen 250 ohm beyer gut ausreichen.
Zudem kann man immernoch nen externen DAC/KHV nachrüsten, z.b. einen Fiio E10 (70€) oder einen Aune Mini (110€)


----------



## Julianus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Cool vielen Dank, dann werde ich wohl mal morgen in ein Musikgeschäft gehen und mir den dt 990 pro anhören. Ich hab ja auch den 880 überlegt, aber da ichs oft als Headset (mit nem admic) nutzen möchte und ich des überhaut nicht mag wenn ich meine eingene Stimme nur leise höre (und ich dann immer anfang rumzubrüllen xD) dachte ich eher an einen mit offener Bauweise. Ist der Unterschied zwischen einem 990 pro und einem 880 editon groß? weil ich mein sind ja auch nochmal 80 euro Unterschied. Wegen KHV was ist den eigentlich ein DAC, und wieso sind die alle so teuer? Kann man sowas auch qualitativ hochwertig selberbauen? als Student der Elektrotechnik bin ich an sowas natürlich immer interessiert.
Gruß Julian


----------



## Darkseth (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

schon.. der dt 990 ist ziemlich bassbetont, während der 880 edition eher neutral ist, aber die bässe und höhen nur leicht angehoben.
Vom 990 gibts übrigends auch eine Edition (weniger anpressdruck, glattkabel statt spiralkabel).

DAC = Digital Analog Converter. 

Selbst bauen sollte kein problem sein, aber ich kenne keine Baukits, da muss jemand anderes was dazu sagen^^


----------



## Pravasi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Also mein DT990 Pro 250 Ohm läuft auch an onBoard ausreichend laut, das sollte kein Problem sein.


 Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Aber:hast du bis vor ein paar Tagen nicht noch generell und immer und bei jedem auf eine SK bestanden....?

@ Darkseth:
wie schätzt du denn die Klangverbesserung des KHV im Gegensatz zur SK ein?


----------



## Darkseth (8. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Puh, kann ich dir nicht sagne.. hatte den dt 880 600ohm nur kurz am frontpanel der xonar DX um die lautstärke zu testen... Klang unterschiede kann ich die Tage vll mal genauer anhören


----------



## JackOnell (8. März 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre wohl das Medusa NX Stereo. Das Headset ist aber nicht so toll, ich bin mir seeeeeeeeeeehr sicher dass ein Superlux für 20€ deutlich besser ist. Von der Verarbeitungsqualität ganz zu schweigen...



Jepp genau das nutzen die gerad das soll sehr toll sein.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (8. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das ist aber ziemlich schlecht.  Vor allem die haltbarkeit, was man davon teilweise liest...


----------



## JackOnell (8. März 2012)

Ich weiss ja nicht wo die das gekauft haben aber das kostet keine 50 Euro.


----------



## Julianus (8. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also mein dt990 pro 250ohm is da und ich bin begeistert. Die Lautstärke ist auf jedenfall massig ausreichend (gleich laut wie mein altes Steelseries 5hv2 mit 40ohm). Nur hätte ich nicht nich probehören sollen, denn ich hab trozdem den 990 genommen, aber jetzt nachdem ich das Teil an ner Richtigen Anlage gehört habe bin ich zu dem Schluss gelangt das durchaus noch Klangpotential verschenkt wird mit der Titanium gegen ne gute Quelle mit KHV... 
Vielen Dank für die echt schnellen Antworten und Gruß Julian


----------



## MichaelSan1980 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hab im Moment eine X-Fi Titanium HD (klanglich nicht zu verwechseln  mit der normalen X-Fi Titanium!) in meinem Rechner. Bisher habe ich noch  ein Beyerdynamic MMX300 an der Karte hängen. da macht Musikhören schon  richtig Spaß, besonders, wenn ich es vergleiche, mit meinem alten Sennheiser PC160  oder (noch schlimmer) dem Plantronics GameCom 377, die beide so übel  gegen das Beyerdynamic abgestunken haben, das ich mich nach dem Umstieg vom Sennheiser erst mal  daran gewöhnen musste, was ich plötzlich alles hören konnte! Räumlichkeit und Ortbarkeit sind echt ein komplett neues Universum mit so einem Gerät... Ich geb  zu, zuerst hab ich den Unterschied nicht so wirklich realisiert, aber wenn  man sich fast drei Jahre lang an einen Klangeber vom Kaliber eines  MMX300 gewöhnt hat und dann mal wieder die alten Headsets aufsetzt, (hab ich vor ein paar Wochen gemacht) dann  fragt man sich doch, wie man jemals ohne hat auskommen können. ^^°

Was den Kritipunkt Preis-Leistung gegen Headsets betrifft: Das Mikro am MMX300 war erschreckend billig, wenn ich überleg, dass das DT770 gerade mal 120-140 Euro gekostet hat, als es noch produziert wurde...Wenn ich mein Blue Yeti da zum Vergleich her ziehe, (115 Euro in etwa) mit dem man - einen ausreichend ruhigen Raum und gute Aufnahmesoftware vorausgesetzt - verblüffende Quali bekommt, die sogar für professionell anmutende Voice-Overs ausreichend währe, dann kann ich bei dem Kritikpunkt wirklich nur zustimmen!

Na ja, das MMX300 ist für mich quasi Geschichte. Vor einer Woche bin ich in die Overkill- äh... Highend Klasse eingestiegen, mit meinem neuen  Beyerdynamic T70P Kopfhörer.  Weil das Mikro am MMX300 schon nen halbes Jahr kaputt ist, weshalb ich, wie gesagt ne Weile lang schon das Blue YETI als USB-Mikrofon hab (schön mit Pop-Filter - wie gesagt, Overkill Klasse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wird es  mir auch nicht wirklich fehlen.  Was den Klang betrifft so merke ich bei Spielen (wie nicht anders zu erwarten) fast keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. Bei Musik war es mehr. Ich könnte jetzt mit fachbegriffen wie aufgefächerter Bühne, besserer Räumlicher Ortung  auf der Bühne und realistischerem Körper für die Instrumente und Sänger anfangen, aber im Endeffekt muss man es doch gehört haben, um es zu begreifen... Ich weiß Das, weil ich bis Das Teil hier an kam, schwer daran gezweifelt hab, dass ein nennenswerter Unterschied dabei herum kommt und mich jetzt schwer wundern muss, wie groß der Unterschied dann doch ist... Na ja, fragt mich in einem halben Jahr nochmal, wie groß die Unterschiede denn wirklich sind, hehe!

Okay und sobald ich KHV und externen DAC hab, geht die Diskussion erneut von vorne Los. Aber Das wird noch dauern...


----------



## Madz (25. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sehr schöner Bericht! Gefällt mir. 


Den T70 würde ich gerne mal hören. Aus welchem Stadtteil kommst du?


----------



## MichaelSan1980 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Neue Vahr - und selbst? Im Moment ist bei mir allerdings böses Chaos. Gib mir bitte Zeit zum aufräumen!  Davon ab mal ernsthaft: Bitte nicht verwechseln, meiner ist der T70p (32 Ohm) und die beiden Modelle  sollen doch unterschiedlich klingen. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich den T70 noch  nicht gehört, weil wegen des Betriebs am PC und gelegentlich am iPod  Touch Der T70 mit seinen 250 Ohm nicht in Frage kam. Momentan fehlt mir noch die Verlängerung für den T70P, weshalb ich das teil nur an meinem iPod ernsthaft betreiben kann. (Wie ich sagte, bisher habe ich noch  ein Beyerdynamic MMX300 an der Karte hängen.) Einen Meter 20 Kabel ist für nen am Boden stehenden PC freilich nicht ausreichend. Deshalb würde ich nicht von einem Bericht sprechen. Das ist mehr so eine Art erster Eindruck unter denkbar schlechten Bedingungen!  Das Verlängerungskabel ist bestellt, aber Weil's erstmal gebaut werden muss, und ich bei dem Versender noch nix bestellt hab, hab ich keine Ahnung, wann es denn mal da ist. 

Aber davon ab würde es eventuell mehr Sinn machen, wenn ich mal bei Dir vorbei schneie, damit du das Teil mit deinem Equippement und Deiner Musik hören kannst... Da müsste man mal drüber telenieren... Das heißt natürlich, falls Du überhaupt Interesse hast, den T70*p* zu hören...


----------



## Madz (25. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Gröpelingen.  Ich bin aber besuchbar. Wenn du magst, nächstes Wochenende.  Schreib mir einfach eine Pn!


----------



## keppes (30. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nach einiger Zeit wollte ich mich mal wieder hier melden.
Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit noch mit einer Audigy 2 rumgebastelt habe (brauche aber eine PCIe-SK) und mir das Aurvana LIVE geholt hatte, war ich doch unzufrieden mit dem Sound. Wahrscheinlich seit ihr alle Schuld. Ich habe das Headset zurückgeschickt und werde jetzt mal etwas mehr in den Sound investieren. Diese Woche war ich in Köln unterwegs und habe mir verschiedene KH angehört.

Hier mal ein Ranking der Kophörer (Achtung rein subjektiv!!):

1. Sennheiser HD 650
2. Ultrasone Pro 900
3. Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro
4. Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro
5. Shure Srh 840
6. AKG 701
7. Denon Ah D 2200
8. Beyerdynamic dt 770 Pro 

Ich hätte gerne die Beyerdynamics in 600 Ohm gehört, das ging aber leider nicht, weil diese Versionen nicht vorrätig waren.
Da  der Ultrasone und der Sennheiser meiner Meeinung nach überteuert sind,  fallen sie schon mal weg. Die Kandidaten 6-8 haben mir vom klang her  nicht gefallen. Der Shure war klanglich ok, aber die Verarbeitung hat  mir nicht so gefallen. Bleiben nur noch DT 880 und DT 990. 
Diese  haben mir beide super gefallen. Der 880er ist sogar noch ein bisschen  besser verarbeitet, aber beide sind vom Tragekomfort sensationell. Der  Klang hat mir bei beiden gefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der 990er hat deutlich mehr Bass und auch die Höhen sind angehoben. Man  muss es halt mögen. Mir persönlich hat es sehr gut gefallen. Der 880er  ist neutraler als der 990er abgestimmt und verfügt über einen etwas  punchigen Bass, der aber auch ein wenig trocken wirkt, aber immer noch  stärker ausfällt als zum Beispiel beim AKG.
Ich fand die Auflösung  beim 880er etwas detailreicher, das heisst aber nicht, dass sie beim  990er schlecht ist. Einen kleinen Unterschied merkt man aber schon. Der  Bass ist beim 990er auch nicht ganz so präzise wie beim 880er, sondern  etwas schwammiger.

Ich denke mal, dass ich erst mit dem 990er versuchen werde, weil er mir durch seine Abstimmung einfach Spaß  macht. Auch wenn ich den kleinen Restzweifel habe, ob mir der Bass  nicht nach 2,3 oder 4 Stunden irgendwann auf die Nerven geht. Werde ihn  mal in den ersten Tagen ausgiebig testen und ihn gegebenfalls gegen den  880er eintauschen.

Nun bleiben noch ein paar Restfragen:
1. Ich finde den Aufpreis zwischen Pro und Editionmodellen schon sehr happig. Im Prinzip sind die Versionen ja technisch  identisch. Durch einen leicht veränderten Anpressdruck verändert sich  der Klang leicht. Das ist mir eigentlich den Aufpreis von teilweise über  70 Euro nicht wert. Was mich jedoch interessiert, ist, ob der  Unterschied zwischen 250 und 600 Ohm groß bzw. lohnenswert ist?? Ich  konnte die 600 Ohm Version ja leider nicht persönlich hören (Kennt  jemand vielleicht einen Laden im Köln-Bonner-Raum wo das möglich ist?).  Ein Vorteil der 250 Ohm Version ist natürlich, das man sie zur Not auch  mal am Porti hören kann. Das würde mit der 600 Ohm Version natürlich  nicht gehen, also wäre sie für mich nur interessant, wenn der Unterschied  doch deutlich ist. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die 600 Ohm und der geänderte Anpressdruck den Bass ein wenig geschmeidiger machen, dieser aber immer noch mehr WUMMS hat als dbeim 880er. Dann wäre der Edition 990 für mich ideal, aber der Preisaufschlag wäre verglichen mit der Provariante immer noch sehr happig.
2. Mh, die Wahl meiner Soundkarte würde ich von  den KH abhängig machen. Die Essence STX würde ich mir im Falle eines 600  Ohm KHs holen. Die Titanium HD bei einem 250 Ohm KH. Persönlich  favorisiere ich die Titanium, weil sie beim Gaming meiner Meinung nach  etwas besser ist. Die Essence hat in den anderen Kategorien aber die  Nase vorne.

Was meint ihr? Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit  DT 880 /990 in 600 Ohm gemacht (und kann mir kurz seine Eindrücke  schildern bzw. kann mir sagen, ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt?
Welche Kombi aus KH und SK (s. Punkt 2) würdet ihr empfehlen oder habt ihr vielleicht zuhause?
Kennt jemand einen vernünftigen Laden im Köln-Bonner-Raum, indem man sich den Dt 990 Edition 600 Ohm anhören kann?Madooma in Dortmund wäre mir jetzt irgendwie zu weit.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (30. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn Dir der HD 650 so gut gefällt kannst Du ihn ja auch gebraucht von ebay kaufen.
Alternativ kannst Du auch bei ebay nach nem gebrauchten HD 590 Ausschau halten.
Der geht da meist für unter 70 Euro weg und wenn er Dir gefällt kannst Du einfach neue Ohrpolster und ein neues Kopfband dazu kaufen.
Den HD 590 habe ich auch seit Ewigkeiten und ihn damals einem HD 650 vorgezogen.


----------



## hydro (31. März 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit  DT 880 /990 in 600 Ohm gemacht


Der 600 Ohm DT990 spielt ganz ordentlich, mehr Bass und mehr Höhen als der 880. Klingt etwas gröber, nicht so filigran wie der 880. Aber schon sehr ordentlich. Der Mehrpreis von 100€ vom Pro zum Edition imo nicht gerechtfertigt.
Beim DT880 würde ich wenn ich die Wahl habe immer den 600er nehmen, da sind die preislichen Unterschied zu gering um das "schlechtere" zu nehmen. Btw. kannst du am Handy fast jeden Kopfhörer vergessen. Selbst mein altern DT770 80Ohm klang am iPhone bescheiden.


----------



## keppes (2. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@Mr_Blonde
Wäre sciher eine Möglichkeit. Danke für den tipp. Ich fand beim Hd600/650 die Verarbeitung ganz gut. Bei den anderen Modellen (z.B. 598) fand ich sie nicht mehr so top. Leider sieht der HD 590 auf Bildern von der Verarbeitungsqualität auch nicht so aus wie ich mir das wünschen würde. Bei ebay wird er zur Zeit auch nicht angeboten. Werde aber die Augen offen halten. Vielleicht lässt sich ja ein Schnäppchen schießen.

@hydro
 "Der Mehrpreis von 100€ vom Pro zum Edition imo nicht gerechtfertigt."

Okay, das hilft mir schon weiter! THX!


----------



## alex2712 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Guten Tag,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Headset. Mein 3. Medusa hat mal wieder Kabelbruch...
Deswegen muss was neues her. Preislich bis 80€.

Habe mir das Roccat Kave und das Siberia V2 angeguckt.
Doch bei beiden liest man viel gutes & viel schlechtes
Das Kave z.B. soll zu schwer sein, schlecht verarbeitet sein, ein Grundrauschen haben usw. ... .

Welches könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Es wird für Gaming und Musik genutzt.
Desweiteren muss ich sagen das ich IMMER wenn ich am PC bin auch im Teamspeak/Skype bin.
Aus diesem Grund bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sich ein Kopfhörer mit Extramikrofon wirklich lohnt, ich stelle mir das ein wenig unpraktisch vor (Mikro zu weit weg? Hall?)

Ich möchte bei meiner Onboardsoundkarte bleiben (5.1 HD krams).

MfG


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Von den Beiden definitiv das Siberia V2, das Kave ist *MEINER MEINUNG NACH* (@Pokerclock ) Müll.

Bei KH+Mic konnte ich nie irgendwelche Probleme wegen feststellen, das Mikro war nie zu weit Weg (beim Zalman ZM-Mic1). Meine Freunde im TS hörten zwischen dem G35 und dem Zalman-Mic keinen Unterschied. Das geht schon.

Wieso genau willst du bei onBoard-Sound bleiben?


----------



## alex2712 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ich habe keine lust noch mehr zu investieren in meinen pc. für die paar stunden pro woche...
musik höre ich meistens über meine anlage und die ist nich mitm pc verbunden. und nur fürn bischen LoL, GW2 ne Soundkarte zulegen.. naja :/


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Man bekommt aber für knapp 90€ eine Kombi, die besser klingt als meisten Headsets auf dem Markt (erst das PC360 klingt besser, selbst getestet) Besser als das Siberia klingt die Kombi auf jeden Fall, besser als das Kave erst Recht:

Kaufen Creative Aurvana Live! - Kopfhörer - Creative Store Deutschland
Asus Xonar DG interne PCI Soundkarte 5.1, Digital Out: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das Mikro ist auch nicht schlechter als Headset-Mikros wie z.B. beim G35, und das gleiche (virtuelle) 5.1 wie beim G35 hast du auch.


----------



## schlenzie (22. April 2012)

Hallo. Ich hatte auch immer die Onboard Sound mit den Lautsprechern genutzt und zum spielen ein G35. 

Letztens habe ich mir eine Auzentech Forte geholt und überlege mir ein Sennheiser 360 zu kaufen. Das MMX300 mag toll sein aber definitiv zu teuer. 

Gibt es zum Headset noch Alternativen? So ungefähr in der Preisklasse bis max 150-180€ ?

Auch eine Option mit ded. Micro soll nicht in frage kommen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nein, in dem Preisbereich ist das PC360 die beste Variante. Dann kommt auch nichts mehr bis zum MMX300. Zum PC360 würde ich aber noch eine Asus Xonar DGX oder DX kaufen, passt ja noch ins Budget.

Deutlich bessere Qualität (auf MMX300-Niveau) würdest du nur mit einem 150€-KH + Modmic bekommen, aber wenn das für dich nicht in Frage kommt, fährst du mit dem PC360 sehr gut.


----------



## schlenzie (22. April 2012)

Danke. Aber ist da wirklich so ein großer Unterschied zwischen der Auzentech Forte und Xonar ? 

Meine, das die Forte auch nicht gerade günstig war.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ach, du hast die Forte schon? Sry, nicht gelesen  Nein, die ist top, spielt fast so gut wie die Essence STX (150€). Nur etwas overpowered für das PC360, da würde ein guter Kopfhörer besser passen 
Wenn du keine Probleme mit der Karte hast, behalt die


----------



## schlenzie (22. April 2012)

Und nur für den Fall, das es doch das MMX300 werden sollte, würde die Forte ausreichen ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja, da auch auf jeden Fall. Auch für das MMX300 ist die Forte mMn fast zu gut, weil sie einen KHV hat den du dann eh nicht brauchst


----------



## schlenzie (22. April 2012)

Warum brauch man den KHV nicht?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Weil das MMX300 durch seine 32 Ohm Impendanz und hohen Wirkungsgrad extrem leicht anzutreiben ist. Daher braucht man den nicht. Bei einem DT-770 mit 250 Ohm braucht man den schon nicht unbedingt, also bei einem MMX300 erst Recht nicht. Du kannst ihn anmachen, da geht nichts kaputt, aber er bringt dir auch nichts.

Kauf dir lieber einen Hifi-Kopfhörer + Antlion Modmic, da bekommst du viel bessere Soundqualität fürs gleiche Geld und du kannst auch den KHV benutzen


----------



## schlenzie (22. April 2012)

Ok. Habe mal ein paar Reviews nach dem Mic gesucht. Scheint echt gut zu sein im Verhältnis zu Onboard Mics der Headsets. 

Welcher KH wäre dann deiner Meinung nach gut zum spielen geeignet? Bevorzugt BF & Co.


----------



## Darkseth (22. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Je nach Budget gibts da mehrere alternativen, die du auch unbedingt Probehören müsstest. Pauschal kann dir keiner sagen, welches DIR am besten gefallen würde. Geschmack ist ja bei jedem anders, und die Kopfform ebenso ^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das ist der Vorteil an Kopfhörern, man kann nach seinem Geschmack kaufen und was einem soundtechnisch am besten gefällt. Probehören ist aber Pflicht. Das MMX300 basiert übrigens auf einem DT-770 Edition 32 Ohm, der DT-770 Pro ist aber klanglich nahezu identisch für 150€.


----------



## alex2712 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ich hab mir überlegt, doch mal die kombination aus kopfhörer + mic auszuprobieren. 

welchen kopfhörer könnt ihr empfehlen? hab gesehen der Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer
soll gut sein (pommesmannxxl signatur :p ).

viel mehr möcht ich dann auch nich ausgeben.

mikrofon sollte ich ja dies hier am besten nehmen, oder? http://www.amazon.de/Zalman-ZM-MIC1...MTMQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1335165822&sr=8-2


----------



## _PeG_ (23. April 2012)

alex2712 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir überlegt, doch mal die kombination aus kopfhörer + mic auszuprobieren.
> 
> welchen kopfhörer könnt ihr empfehlen? hab gesehen der Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer
> soll gut sein (pommesmannxxl signatur :p ).
> ...




habe den kopfhörer hd681 von superlux und irgendein mic von der firma könig für keine fünf euro (findet man bei amazon)..

dazu eine xonar dx..

ist einfach eine klasse kombination!! 

bei dem mic wird sogar meine freundin aus dem hintergrund (saß ca. 3 meter weit weg) glasklar gehört..

klare kaufempfehlung!!


----------



## alex2712 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe mich doch anders entschieden....

http://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-Si...IHEK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1335186707&sr=8-4

Gerade bestellt. Weiß jemand, ob die Software auch mit Win7 funzt? Steht nicht dabei, ich denke aber schon.

Denke mal das ist die richtige Wahl, ich benutze das Headset mehr zur allgemeinen Kommunikation, da brauche ich keine Klangwunder.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> bei dem mic wird sogar meine freundin aus dem hintergrund (saß ca. 3 meter weit weg) glasklar gehört..
> 
> klare kaufempfehlung!!


 
Genau das wäre für mich z.B. ein Ausschlusskriterium. Wenn ich mir ein eigenes Headset bastle, will ich ein Mikrofon, das nur mich wiedergibt und nicht die Umgebung.
Ansonsten wäre Dein Modell natürlich interessant. Hast Du da einen Link zu?


----------



## _PeG_ (24. April 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das wäre für mich z.B. ein Ausschlusskriterium. Wenn ich mir ein eigenes Headset bastle, will ich ein Mikrofon, das nur mich wiedergibt und nicht die Umgebung.
> Ansonsten wäre Dein Modell natürlich interessant. Hast Du da einen Link zu?




habe keinen link parat, da ich mit dem handy unterwegs bin.. gib bei amazon einfach mal “mikrofon könig“ ein und du findest eins für 4,99€.. das dürfte es sein..

mein gegenüber war von der klaren wiedergabe meiner stimme sehr überrascht und für mich genügt es alle mal zum bf3 zocken!!

und dem kopfhörer findest du bei thomann.de für 19,90€..

grüße


----------



## Darkseth (24. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Genau das wäre für mich z.B. ein Ausschlusskriterium. Wenn ich mir ein eigenes Headset bastle, will ich ein Mikrofon, das nur mich wiedergibt und nicht die Umgebung.
> Ansonsten wäre Dein Modell natürlich interessant. Hast Du da einen Link zu?


 
Das wäre höchstens mit Filtern möglich, oder wenn du die Lautstärke so einstellst, dass die Lautstärke von DIR ausreicht damit das mikro was überträgt, aber die stimme von jemandem 3 meter weiter zu wenig ist.

Deine Ohren hören ja auch leute, die 3 meter von dir entfernt sind, und es ist nicht möglich nur schallwellen aufzunehmen, deren Quelle 10cm weit weg ist, aber schallwellen von 3 meter entfernung komplett zu blocken.
Das wird wie gesagt mit lautstärke oder filtern oder so gemacht.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Beeinflussen lässt sich das ja von Seiten des Herstellers aus etwa durch die Richtcharakteristik. Die kann ja (durch die "Hülle" des Mikros) so gewählt werden, dass abseits der zum Mund hin gerichteten Achse die Empfindlichkeit stark abfällt. Hinzu kommt ja das (wenn ich mich gerade nicht irre) Abstandsquadratgesetz für die Schallintensitätsausbreitung. Schall aus 3 Metern Entfernung kommt bei gleichem Schallintensitätspegel nur noch mit 1/900 der Energie am Mikrofon an, verglichen mit 10 cm Abstand. Das sollte ein Unterschied von fast 30 dB sein. Natürlich habt ihr recht, dass die Umgebung niemals völlig wegfallen wird. Aber sie sollte meines Erachtens eben so schwach wie möglich dabei sein und das lässt sich durchaus umsetzen. Alles bezogen auf ein Headsetmikrofon oder gleichartig eingesetztes. Bei einer Webcam z.B. ist es was anderes, da stelle ich andere Ansprüche.


----------



## sipsap (25. April 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

wir reden hier von 5€. da werden auch nur die einfachsten mikrofonkapseln verbaut


----------



## _PeG_ (25. April 2012)

sipsap schrieb:
			
		

> wir reden hier von 5€. da werden auch nur die einfachsten mikrofonkapseln verbaut



dürfte man von ausgehen..

habe auch nie behauptet, dass es sich um ein professionelles tonstudio-mikrofon ist..  

aber mit dem könig mikrofon machst du insofern nichts falsch, da es keine fünf euro kostet und zum zocken und skypen vollkommen ausreicht..


----------



## benefull (25. April 2012)

Ich kann das König ebenfalls nur empfehlen. Hier der Link dazu: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000WGW96K/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1335384270&sr=8-1 Habs einem Freund geschenkt. Man klemmt es sich einfach ans Kabel und die Qualität fande ich überraschend sehr gut. Ein rauschen konnte ich absolut nicht hören. Wie es da mit dem filtern von anderen Geräuschen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Aber wie bereits von anderen gesagt kannst du das von einem 5€ Mikrofon nicht erwarten.


----------



## schlenzie (30. April 2012)

ich nochmal...

wo genau liegen die Unterschiede zwischen dem Sennheiser 360 und dem MMX300 genau. Kann man das an irgendwas spezifisch festmachen, oder brauch man dafür schon sensible und geübte Ohren ?

Die Modmic Methode habe ich mir angesehen, ist aber doch nichts für mich. 

Wie gesagt Musik höre ich damit nicht !! Dafür habe ich einen Pioneer AVR im Wohnzimmer stehen und ein vernünftiges Auto wo ich das den ganzen Tag mache


----------



## Johnny_Burke (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo! Ich ich würde mich über eine Beratung freuen!
Maximales Budget: 150€ (für jeden Euro weniger wäre ich seeehrrrrr dankbar!) Nur als Maximium anzusehen! Würde mich auch mit einen qualitativem 70 Euro Teil zufrieden geben!
Geschlossen wäre wirklich sehr schön! Wohne nicht alleine, habe keine Lust das meine Eltern mithören...
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX
Anwendungsbereich: Filme 5 Prozent, Spiele 95 Prozent, bin unmusikalisch. Solange Musik, wenn ich einmal in 10 Jahren einen Song abspiele, nicht wie aus dem Gulli klingt bin ich zufrieden.^^


----------



## Darkseth (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kannst du 2-3 KH bestellen und probehören?

Würde mir dann die 3 bestellen:

Beyerdynamic dt 770 Pro
Shure SRH 840
Audio Technica ATH-M50s


----------



## Paneking (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich denke mal nur fürs zocken reichen doch Kopfhörer in der niedrigeren Preisklasse, da muss er nicht unbedingt 150€ ausgeben wenn er sowieso nie Musik hört.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi,
was ist mit dem Headset Kaufen Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Omega Wireless - Sound Blaster - Creative Store Deutschland
Besser oder schlechter als das Beyerdynamic MMX-300?? 
Am liebsten würde ich mir einen Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition 600 Ohm und eine Asus Xonar Essence STX holen, doch der Preis von insgesamt 450 Euro ist schon gewaltig. Deswegen meine Frage ob das Creative Soundblaster Headset zu empfehlen ist, denn ich Spiele hautpsächlich nur. Ich brauche halt eine Gute Ortung und Guten und Detailierten Klang und Sound.


----------



## ReaCT (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Wolfsburg INC schrieb:


> Besser oder schlechter als das Beyerdynamic MMX-300??
> 
> Klar schlechter
> Am liebsten würde ich mir einen Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition 600 Ohm und eine Asus Xonar Essence STX holen, doch der Preis von insgesamt 450 Euro ist schon gewaltig. Deswegen meine Frage ob das Creative Soundblaster Headset zu empfehlen ist, denn ich Spiele hautpsächlich nur. Ich brauche halt eine Gute Ortung und Guten und Detailierten Klang und Sound.


 Wie wäre es mit einem Dt 990 PRO und einer DG (KHV) bzw. D1? Damit bleibst du unter 200 und viel schlechter bist du nicht dran. 
Aber um einiges besser als das Headset


----------



## Darkseth (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Wolfsburg INC schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist mit dem Headset Kaufen Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Omega Wireless - Sound Blaster - Creative Store Deutschland


 
Die Frage hab ich dir in nem anderen Thread doch schon beantwortet, oder nicht?


----------



## 90210 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sennheiser PC 330 oder  Sennheiser PC 161 



ich möchte es gerne zum gamen und Musik hören nutzen !

mann sollte es lange tragen können und es sollte nicht zu schwer sein !


----------



## Stifflersmum (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hab seit kurzem ein Sennheiser PC360 G4me und bin soweit recht zufrieden damit. sitzt gut, ist leicht, sprache ganz gut, man kann zocken und musik hören in akzeptabler qualität. pro : das kabel ist in der ohrmuschel gesteckt und kann (35 euro) ausgetauscht werden wenn es defekt ist. contra 150 euro teuer.


----------



## Cett (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo, Ich habe am 17.05.2012 mir ein Beyerdynamics DT 770 Pro mit 250 Ohm Impedanz zusammen mit einer Asus Xonar STX gekauft. Dies ist mehr oder weniger mein doch recht opulenter Einstieg in die Welt des HiFi's. Meine Vorgeschichte bezüglich der Wiedergabe von Spielen/Filmen/Musik bezieht sich auf eine mit Onboard Sound ALC889A HD betriebene Phillips SPA 5300 und ein Sennheiser PC151 Headset.

Mein Ziel ist es einen Kopfhörer für ein möglichst breites Spektrum an Einsatzzwecken zu finden. Die Verteilung der Einsätze würde Ich auf: 10% Spiele, 20% Filme (wovon 95 % Animes sind) und 70% Musik, einordnen. Die Musik sticht offensichtlich klar hervor.
Um ein wenig zu verdeutlichen um welche Art von Musik es sich handelt, habe Ich eine kleine Liste an Interpreten erstellt:
Linkin Park, Green Day, Nirvana, Daft Punk, The Rasmus, Abba, Jimi Hendrix, Santana, Tschaikowsky, J.S.Bach, Chopin, Mozart,
Händel. Dazu muss Ich sagen, dass Ich derzeit meinen Musik Horizont erweitere und mir nach und nach verschiedene Genre erschließe. Derzeit versuche Ich Stücke im Jazz und Blues Bereich. Heavy Metall und Ähnliches sind die einzigen Musikrichtungen wo Ich maximal ein paar einzelne Titel höre.

Mein Musik Geschmack ist doch recht breit gefächert und hierfür suche Ich eben die passenden Kopfhörer. Das Problem, weshalb Ich die DT 770 Pro wohl unmöglich behalten kann, liegt an den Höhen welche etwas zu stark betont werden im 16 kHz Bereich für meine Ohren. Dieser Umstand ist bei einem Klassik bzw. reinem instrumental Stück passend, denn hier hört man auch feine Details in
diesem Bereich wie eine Triangel als sehr präsent. Allerdings sieht das bei Stimmen von Menschen ganz anders aus. Hier zischt es bei jedem "S"- und ähnliches Lauten. Das ist dermaßen unangenehm, dass es sogar in den Ohren weh tut.

Dazu muss man sagen, dass der Effekt natürlich erst bei etwas gehobeneren Lautstärke auftritt. Ich hab den Kopfhörer als nächstes an eine Anlage direkt angeschlossen um auszuschließen, dass es an der Soundkarte liegt. Aber auch hier das gleiche Problem.
Ein etwas älterer Bekannter (36) hat die Kopfhörer für mich getestet und hat die über präsenten Höhen nicht als störend wahrgenommen. Allerdings wird das Gehör in diesem Frequenz Bereich natürlich mit steigendem Alter schwächer.

Nun möchte Ich einen anderen Kopfhörer dazu bestellen und beide testen. Das wichtigste ist, dass diese überspitzten Höhen nicht mehr in diesem Maße vorhanden sind. Der Preisbereich ist gekoppelt an die Qualität des Produktes in Bezug auf die Verarbeitung und natürlich auf den Klang. Zunächst sollen die Kopfhörer mir auch in 20 - 30 Jahren bei guter Behandlung noch Freude bereiten und dabei natürlich einen ordentliches Klang bieten mit einer möglichst detaillierten Bühne die man heraushört, aber auch einem gewissen Druck im unteren Bereich für eben Stücke von Linkin Park wie "Faint".

Wenn es einen Kopfhörer gibt der viel besser zu meinen Bedürfnissen passt als der DT 770 pro dann bin Ich auch bereit mehr Geld auszugeben allerdings nur eben bei adäquater Verbesserung des Klangs. Das soll explizit heißen, dass Ich nicht bereit bin für einen Teil der letzten 10% an möglicher Klangqualität 90% des Geldes auszugeben.

P.S.: Wenn die Asus Xonar STX keinen großen Vorteil bringt gegenüber einer günstigeren Soundkarte so würde Ich diese auch noch einmal zurück schicken. Der Grund für den Kauf war der Kopfhörer Verstärker und die überragende Klangqualität welche viele Tests der Karte attestierten.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja das ist normal beim DT-770, weil er halt eine sehr starke Badewanne ist. Höhen und Bässe sind angehoben. Manche Leute stören die spitzen Höhen, Manche lieben sie.

Du kannst dir mal den DT-880 angucken, am besten in der 600 Ohm-Edition. Dieser ist aber auch im Bassbereich deutlich schwächer. Oder vielleicht noch den Denon AH D 2000 und den HiFiMan HE-300. Letzteren fande ich persönlich sehr gut, und einen nervigen Hochton hat er auch nicht.

Ich würde aber alle 3 bestellen und testen oder probehören gehen, das macht halt am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo @ll,

Ich möchte gerne mein verschlissenes und altes TWINSBYTE.de - Speed-Link Medusa 5.1 Headset in Rente schicken.
Preis für neue ''Ohrwärmer'' spielt keine Rolle.
Ortungen im Spiel / beim Spielen sind mir sehr wichtig. Microfon ist nicht wichtig da ich selten quatsche.
Soundkarte habe ich auch nicht mehr, wenn es ein MUSS ist werde ich mir gerne eine zulegen.
Musik höre ich auch alles was weg muss aber auch nur dann wenn ich lust auf Musik habe ist eher selten.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht was für mich am besten ist. Hab schon auf das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 geliebäugelt, hier denke ich aber dass das zu heftig für mich ist. Dann kam mir das Sennheiser PC 360 in den Sinn. Letzten endes ist mein Kopf explodiert weil ich einfach nicht mehr weiß was für mich gut ist und was nicht. (Kennt bestimmt jeder von euch)

Spiele sind sehr wichtig bei mir. Alles andere setzt man einfach darunter.

Und ja, ich habe mir Headset angeschaut obwohl ich ja eigentlich kein Microfon benötige, aber wenn man es hat, hat man es .

Mein derzeitiger Soundchip klebt an meinem ASRock Z68 PRO 3. Reicht der oder doch lieber SoKA?

Ohje, jetzt explodiere ich wieder......

*EDIT: Habe mein altes noch funktionierendes Headset mit einem gewaltigen Satz gegen die Wand gefetzt (ATOMPILZ  ). Das Headset beleidigt kein Gehör mehr *


----------



## Darkseth (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> JDu kannst dir mal den DT-880 angucken, am besten in der 600 Ohm-Edition.Ich würde aber alle 3 bestellen und testen oder probehören gehen, das macht halt am meisten Sinn.


 
Jap, den dt 880 in der 600 Ohm version würd ich mir auch anhören. (600 Ohm hat die höhen etwas besser im Griff als die 250 Ohm version), sound abstimmung ist aber "nur" eine leichte Badewanne. Dafür ist er Halboffen, sollte auch ne breitere Bühne haben als der dt 770 pro. Somit klingt er luftiger/räumlicher, besonders bei Jazz/Klassik. Auch bei den genannten Bands spielt er finde ich ziemlich gut. Ich vermisse da nichts, und finde es, obwohl ich den dt 770 nicht gehört habe, nicht unbedingt schlecht, dass der bass nicht so stark betont ist, was für mich eher eine recht starke veränderung des tatsächlichen Klanges ist.

Ein Sennheiser HD 650 könnte evtl intersesant sein. Etwas bassbetont, aber leicht abrollende Höhen, ist also eher ein Entspannter Hörer. Wenns Finanziell passt, würd ich den dt 880 600 Ohm bestellen, evtl die von Pommesmann genannten, alternativ vll den HD 650.

Nehme einfach an, deine Enttäuschung beruht daher, dass die Soundabstimmung des dt 770 einfach nicht so gut deinen Geschmack trifft^^

Edit: @Kerkilabro:

Du sagst ja selbst, dass ein Mikro für dich eher unwichtig ist. Warum also dann "Headsets", die für den Klang extrem überteuert sind? ^^
das MMX 300 kostet 300€, klingt aber fast so wie ein dt 770 für 150€ (leicht abgewandelt, basiert aber auf diesem).

Mehr infos wären Notwendig:

1. Was willst du damit genau hören? Games? Musik (wenn ja, welche genres etwa?)
2. Was genau willst du sonst noch anschließen? evtl bereits ein 2.1/5.1 Soundsystem? Wenn ja, welches? Entsprechende Anschlüsse sollten ja dann bedacht werden bei der Wahl der soundkarte
3. Wieviel willst du insgesamt für die Kopfhörer + Soundkarte zusammen ausgeben? Kommt auch ne Externe Lösung in Frage?
4. Welche Abstimmung würde dir gefallen? Neutral/analytisch? Bassbetont? Bass + Höhen betont (also Badewanne?)
5. Falls du bei Frage 4 unsicher bist, wäre es denkbar, 2-3 Kopfhörer passend zu deinem Budget zu bestellen, selbst testen, und die restlichen zurückschicken? Probehören ist da extrem wichtig, besonders wenn du wenig klangliche erfahrungen hast, und nicht genau weiß, was dir gefallen könnte. Siehe hierzu 2 Posts über dir, das wäre ein gutes Beispiel dafür, warum man Probehören sollte^^
(6. Wo wohnst du? In Dortmund zumindest gibts nen exzellenten Shop, der ein extrem großes Angebot an Kopfhörern hat, da kann man wunderbar probehören, ohne erstmal 400€ vorstrecken zu müssen für 2-3 kopfhörer^^)


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@ Dark

Rechtherzlichen Dank für deine Antworten und Fragen.

Ich höre niemals mehr über Boxen die im Raum herumstehen, da geht soviel Klang kaputt verursacht von Sachen die den Sound beeinflussen. Deswegen nur KH oder HS. Das http://www.amazon.de/BEYERDYNAMIC-DT-770-Pro-80-Kopfh%C3%B6rer/dp/B0016MNAAI/ref=pd_rhf_se_shvl7 wird wohl bald mein Eigen sein. Ich spiele sehr gerne EGO Shooter und mag die Akustig die Kopfhörer rüberbringen, das schafft niemals eine Surroundanlage. Musik höre ich derzeit nur House . Die Ausgaben spielen keine Rolle. Nur die Frage ist welche Art dieser Kopfhörer, denn es gibt ja auch unterschiedliche Ohm Varianten. Die Verlinkte hat Achtzig Ohm. Denke das ist passend.

Ich bin kein HIFI Soundprofi, bin da noch voll der newby.

Die Kopfhörer sollten ausgewogen klingen. Ich werde mal die DT 770 bestellen und ausprobieren.
Ich wohne in Münster, Münster ist vollgestopft mit solchen Läden aber richtige kopetente Beratung ist hier Fehlanzeige! In Münster wird man quasi abgefertigt im negativen Sinne. (So ergeht es mir meistens)

Da ich auf Ausgänge für Surround verzichte suche ich noch eine passende Sounkarte die Dolby Headfone Unterstützung bietet, mehr nicht! Lass mich auch gerne diesbezüglich belehren.

EDIT: Besitze nun den Beyerdynamic 770 Pro 80 Ohm, dazu die SoKa Asus Xonar DX 7.1. *Habt ihr auch schonmal die Kopfhörer abgelegt und seid durch das Zimmer gelaufen um nach etwas zu suchen was nicht existiert? Der Sound ist so pervers XTREME GEIL. Man weiß nimmer was echt ist und was nicht. Der Raumklang ist einfach genial.  Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen! 
*


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn die kein Budget nennst können wir dir auch Sachen für 1000€ empfehlen 

Ich würde Probehören gehen, wo wohnst du?

Ansonsten 2-3 Kopfhörer bestellen und testen, also z.B. DT-770, DT-990, AKG K701 und/oder DT-880.

Also Soundkarte dann je nach KH irgendwas zwischen Xonar DX, Fiio E10 und Essence STX.


----------



## Push (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

den K-701 würde ich bei der Musikauswahl nicht ganz so empfehlen ...  dennoch ein Top KH ... zuviel "Rockmusik" dabei ... da passt ein K-601 mMn besser ...


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hier etwas wissenswertes bezüglich Surroundsound aus dem Stereokopfhörern, wie alles begann....

Headphone Surround: räumliches Hören auf Kopfhörer simuliert

Hier ein paar Demos zur neuen HPSR 3D Technik

http://www.headphone-surround3d.de/

Ein paar Anmerkungen bezüglich der Indepanz der Kopfhörer ( Ohm )
Zum Gamen sowie für unterwegs sind 32 Ohm bis 80 Ohm sehr gut geeignet. Alles was darüber liegt ist nur für Soundfetischisten gedacht die peinlichst genau die Höhen horchen.
250 Ohm und höher trifft da zu. Egal ob Film oder Musik. Hoffe das ist ein bischen verständlicher. Probehören ist immer PFLICHT. Nicht jeder hat *das Hörempfinden* des anderen.
Das trifft auch auf Bilder zu die ein Monitor/TFT wiedergibt. Die Empfindung der Sinne des Menschen sind bei jedem anders.
*Das teuerste ist nicht immer das Beste! Lasst euch bloß nicht blenden!

Ich möchte mich hiermit bei allen bedanken die ihre wertvolle Zeit damit verbringen anderen zu helfen. DANKE!  Nicht jeder schätzt den Wert der Zeit des Menschen. Ich schon 
*


----------



## schlenzie (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich möchte mich hiermit bei allen bedanken die ihre wertvolle Zeit damit verbringen anderen zu helfen. DANKE!  Nicht jeder schätzt den Wert der Zeit des Menschen. Ich schon
> [/B]


 
Genau dafür möchte auch ich mich bei euch bedanken !! Inzwischen habe ich mir ein SH 360PC gekauft und mein Logitech G35 verbannt. Der Klang ist um Welten besser !!!


----------



## Zare (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hiho,

ich bin auf der suche nach kh und hoffe das ihr mir evtl weiterhelfen könnt.

- maximales Budget --> eig 80 könnte mich aber noch bis max 100 breitschlagen lassen (budget rein für die kh)
- offen oder geschlossen --> geschlossen
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden --> nein , wie oben schon erwähnt würden die kosten hierfür extra zum budget kommen
  - Anwendungsbereich --> Filme 20%, 40% Games, 40% Musik
- Musikgeschmack --> Dubstep 30%, Hardcore 30%, Hardstyle 30% , 10% Hip Hop

Hier möchte ich gleich sagen das ich die Creative Aurvana Live ! schon getestet habe und sie mir überhaupt nicht zusagen (kann nicht genau sagen warum, glaube liegt daran das mir der bass gefehlt hat (hatte die kh bei nem kumpel an einer creative soundblaster x-fi extreme audio getestet). Und das andere Problem war das sie mir sehr unstabiel vorkamen, müsste also schon was strapazierfähiges sein.

mfg.


----------



## benefull (17. Juli 2012)

Da bist du mit deinem Budget leider in einem ziemlichen Loch, die nächstbessere Klasse fängt leider erst bei ~140er Bereich  an. Dort ist der Beyerdynamic dt 770 vermutlich ein passender Hörer für dich, Höhen und Bass betont und daher ziemlich spaßig, geschlossen und auch sehr robust.Alternativ vielleicht ein Shure srh840 und ein Ultrasone hfi-580. Ansonsten gäbe es vielleicht für deutlich weniger Geld etwas von Superlux. da sollen die geschlossenen (z.B. Hd 660) nicht so gut sein). Am Besten solltest du aber Probehören gehen, da jedes Gehör anders ist.


----------



## Darkseth (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@ Zare: Der Shure SRH 750 DJ wäre mit sicherheit was für dich: Shure SRH 750 DJ
Ders recht kickbass betont, auch ne ecke bassbetonter als der Creative Aurvana Live, wie man in dem Frequenzgraph sehen kann (Denon 1001 = Creative Aurvana Live)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zare (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

An das Probehören hatte ich auch schon gedacht nur ist das Problem das es in meiner Stadt keine Hifi-Läden gefunden habe und bis zur nächst größeren Stadt muss ich ca 50km fahren , deswegen wollte ich mal wissen wonach ich ausschau halten sollte bzw was ihr für empfehlungen habt.

Aber so wie es ja aussieht gibt es in diesem Preissegment kaum etwas, ich mein ich würde ja auch die 150€ für nen kh bezahlen , aber da ich die ausschließlich für den pc verwende , müsste dann ja auch noch ne soka die mit 60€ zubuche schlägt und das wird mir dann leider doch etwas zuviel....

Aber gut werd mal schauen ob ich den Shure iwo Probehören kann , ich bedanke mich erstmal für eure tipps


----------



## timtom27 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

wie kann man bei so einem haedset sein handy so integrieren, dass man einen Anruf hört und dann auch telefonieren kann?
Braucht man dazu ein spezielles Programm?

das war schlecht beschrieben..
Ich möcht am PC Musik hören und wenn mein Handy klingelt möchte ich das irgendwie mitbekommen und dann auch gleich über das Headset telefonieren.
Man müsste das Handy wohl irgendwie mit dem PC steuern.


----------



## schlenzie (18. Juli 2012)

Hat dein Handy 2 Klinckestecker Buchsen ?


----------



## Jubijube (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo ihr lieben,
erst einmal ein dickes Lob für den wirklich guten Guide! Leider bin ich jetzt völlig durcheinander... Primär suche ich gute KH zum spielen (Xbox), die Ortung ist mir auch wichtig. Ich kann auch gut 3-4 KH zum testen bestellen. Weiter unten liste ich noch meine bisherigen Erfahrungen auf...

- maximales Budget liegt bei 250€
- offen oder geschlossen: Beides in Ordnung. KH werden aber nur daheim genutzt.
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden: Nein, noch nicht.
- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %): Filme 15%; Musik 15%; Spiele 70% (Davon 70% Xbox, 30% PC)
- Musikgeschmack? Dance/Electro 30%, der Rest ist  eine Mischung aus Rock, Pop, Klassik und Charts 

Ich spiele hauptsächlich FPS, Sportspiele (Fußball, Football, Basketball) und Rennspiele. Hauptaugenmerk ist wie oben bereits genannt, die Xbox. Die 5.1 Anlage die ich da zur Zeit nutze besteht aus: 
Yamaha DSP-A2; Front: Philips FB 825; Rear: JBL Control One; SW: Mivoc (?)

Kopfhörer habe ich bereits welche von Icemat, die können mich aber nicht mehr vom Hocker hauen...
Headsets habe ich bereits das X12, X31 und X41 von TB getestet, musste aber wegen des "mäßigen" Klangs alle wieder zurückschicken. Jetzt, knapp ein halbes Jahr später, hat mich das Fieber also wieder gepackt


----------



## Sturmi (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sennheiser HD 650, Beyerdynamic DT 990 oder DT 880 (Der DT 880 klingt etwas linearer als der 990, bei dem sind die Bässe und Höhen etwas mehr angehoben. Dafür ist er zumindest in der Pro Variante auch günstiger als der 880), AKG 701. Wobei der AKG für Games wohl etwas zu neutral sein wird, das könnte dann "langweilig" klingen.
Da du die KH ja wahrscheinlich an deinen Yamaha AVR anschließen wirst, wirst du wohl keine Soundkarte benötigen.


----------



## Jubijube (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Sturmi schrieb:


> Sennheiser HD 650, Beyerdynamic DT 990 oder DT 880 (Der DT 880 klingt etwas linearer als der 990, bei dem sind die Bässe und Höhen etwas mehr angehoben. Dafür ist er zumindest in der Pro Variante auch günstiger als der 880), AKG 701. Wobei der AKG für Games wohl etwas zu neutral sein wird, das könnte dann "langweilig" klingen.
> Da du die KH ja wahrscheinlich an deinen Yamaha AVR anschließen wirst, wirst du wohl keine Soundkarte benötigen.


 

Danke! Mit den ersten drei habe ich bereits gerechnet. Die Versionen mit 32/80 Ohm sind denen mit 250 Ohm vorzuziehen, oder? Wie sieht das mit der Verarbeitungsqualität bei den Sennheisern aus? Habe gerne was wertiges in der Hand/ auf dem Kopf


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bei BD gilt mehr Ohm allgmein als besser, also nimm  wen den 250.

Und schau mal hier rein: empfehlenswerte-hifi-kopfhoerer
Gibt da nämlich noch einige mehr als die bekannten.


----------



## Jubijube (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ohje, jetzt konnte ich die Suche schon eingrenzen, und dann kommst du 

Hätte mir die beiden BD Pro (250) mal bestellt... als Mic dann das Zalman ZM-MIC1, brauche da für die Xbox nur einen dämlichen Adapter 
Was ist eigentlich mit dem 770?


----------



## Sturmi (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Jubijube schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem 770?


Ist im Prinzip ein geschlossener DT 990, würd ich aber für daheim nicht nehmen.


----------



## hydro (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> Ist im Prinzip ein geschlossener DT 990, würd ich aber für daheim nicht nehmen.


Warum nicht?


----------



## Sturmi (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Offene Kopfhörer klingen meist besser fürs gleiche Geld. Hören sich natürlicher an. Ist zwar für unterwegs eher doof, da jeder mithören kann und der Kopfhörer kaum isoliert. Aber für daheim eher zu empfehlen.


----------



## hydro (30. Juli 2012)

Sturmi schrieb:
			
		

> Offene Kopfhörer klingen meist besser fürs gleiche Geld. Hören sich natürlicher an. [...] Aber für daheim eher zu empfehlen.


also klingt ein Denon ah d 2000 schlechter als ein  senni hd 650? 
Ob ein 770 schlechter klingt als ein 990 wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. Es gibt auch einige die den denon 7000 dem hd800 vorziehen. Ich glaube nicht dass man eine allgemeine aussage treffen kann.


----------



## Sturmi (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wie schön für mich, dass ich das nicht getan habe.



> Ist im Prinzip ein geschlossener DT 990, *würd ich* aber für daheim nicht nehmen.





> Aber für daheim eher zu *empfehlen*.


 

Zum Thema "also klingt ein Denon ah d 2000 schlechter als ein senni hd 650?", sag ich mal nichts. Man sollte nicht unbedingt Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Wohingegen der DT 770 und der 990 wirklich nur ein und derselbe Kopfhörer sind, nur einmal offen und einmal geschlossen. Du darfst mich nicht falsch verstehen, ich denke nicht dass der 770 ein schlechter Kopfhörer ist. Für unterwegs sicher besser als ein 990. Ebenso zum Beispiel im Studio, wo ein offener Hörer eher stört. Oder als Schlagzeuger ... etc. Aber um in Ruhe daheim ein bischen Musik zu hören oder ein Spiel zu spielen, wird den meisten wohl ein 990 besser gefallen.


----------



## hydro (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> Man sollte nicht unbedingt Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


Welcher ist der Apfel welcher die Birne? Für mich sind die sehr wohl vergleichbar. Beides On-Ear beide gleiche Preisklasse einer offen der andere zu. 
Deckt sich doch mit der Aussage, oder? 


> Offene Kopfhörer klingen meist besser fürs gleiche Geld.





> Aber um in Ruhe daheim ein bischen Musik zu hören oder ein Spiel zu spielen, wird den meisten wohl ein 990 besser gefallen.


Hatte beide eine ganze Weile bei mir, dem DT770 trauer ich etwas nach. Dem 990 überhaupt nicht. Finde also eine allgemein gültige Aussage DT990 > 770 für zu Hause nicht richtig. :/

Dieses ganze geschwurbel von wegen meine Meinung, ich sehe das so, ich empfinde das so. Das hilft doch keinem, wenn man diese Meinung nicht begründen kann.  Warum ist denn nun, deiner Meinung nach, ein DT990Pro besser als ein DT770 für zu Hause? 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich würde es wirklich gern wissen. Man liest hier immer nur ist besser ist schlechter. Aber nie warum.


----------



## Sturmi (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Weil sich meiner Meinung nach ( Audio ist immer Subjektiv, was dem einen gefällt, muss dem anderen nicht auch gefallen ) der DT 990 besser anhört. 

Dinge die mir am 990 besser gefallen haben als am 770 (alle Bauformabhängig):
- Größere Bühne 
- 990 hatte mehr Details
- Bässe haben sich nicht so "dumpf" angehört.


----------



## hydro (31. Juli 2012)

Dann müssen wir völlig verschiedene Kopfhörer gehört haben. Keines der drei "Merkmale" würde ich bestätigen. Erst recht nicht in der 250/600Ohm Version.
Wie sind mehr Details bauartbedingt?


----------



## Sturmi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich kann dir nur berichten was ich gehört habe. Beim Höreindruck meines DT 990 Pro gegen den DT 770 Pro eines Kollegen.


Mal ganz davon abgesehen ... 





> Keines der drei "Merkmale" würde ich bestätigen.


 ..... willst du behaupten der 770 hätte die größere Bühne?


----------



## hydro (31. Juli 2012)

Nö. Aber keine wesentlich kleinere. Der DT770 hat eine relativ große Bühne für einen Geschlossenen.


----------



## Jubijube (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nur mal kurz die Frage, ob es sich bei dem Modell hier um den Pro handelt: 

Beyerdynamic DT 880 Halboffener Studiokopfhörer grau: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

konnte keine Unterschiede zu dem hier ausmachen:

http://www.amazon.de/BEYERDYNAMIC-D...=sr_1_4?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1343765768&sr=1-4

Danke!


----------



## Sturmi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dem Bild nach ists ein Edition. Sieht man an der Plakete. Beim Pro ist es aufgedruckt. Was du dann wirklich für einen bekommst kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

In der Beschreibung steht auch Edition.


----------



## Jubijube (1. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Oh man, völlig blind... Strg+F hätte es auch mal getan 

Habe heute bereits den DT-990 Pro testen dürfen-> Finde ich schon sehr, sehr gut. Musste gleich mal die halbe Musikbibliothek durchhören. Morgen kommt dann der 880...


----------



## gannebamm (6. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Ich suche jetzt seid einiger Zeit nach einem guten funk(!) Kopfhörer/Headset. Ich habe mir aufgrund einiger guter Bewertungen einen Logitech G930 gekauft und war anfangs vom Sound beeindruckt (habe keine Soundkarte, daher USB-Headset). Nach einigen Tagen des Nutzens fallen mir allerdings immer mehr Mängel dieses dämlichen und teuren Produktes auf: Sound mal nur auf einem Ohr, plötzliche Störgeräusche und Rauschen, etwas zu fester Sitz, zu warme Ohren, Ein/Aus Schaltung etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Nachdem ich nun also das Gaming-Headset Opfer geworden bin, würde ich mich mit "normalen" (=Studio ?) Kopfhörern befassen. Ich habe einige tolle Berichte gelesen, so z.B. vom Superlux HD ([User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty). Allerdings kommt für mich nur ein Funk-Kopfhörer in Frage. Ich habe an der Bewegungsfreiheit seit dem G930 einen Narren gefressen und möchte sie nicht wieder hergeben (Sehr praktisch! Mit der Tochter (6Monate alt) vor dem Bauch geschnallt Film schauen und hören und sie in den Schlaf wiegen, großartig!). Gibt es eine Superlux HD Alternative in Funk-Version?
Ich wäre auch bereit mir für die nicht USB Kopfhörer eine Soundkarte alla ASUS Xonar zu kaufen. Preislich ist der G930 (ca 130-150€ alles in allem) mein Maximum. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Gibt es richtig, richtig (!) gute Gründe gegen einen Funk-Kopfhörer?

Entschuldigung, meine Vorlieben sind oben etwas gestreut daher nochmal in kompakt:


Funk (wireless)
Klangbild nach Möglcihkeit nicht zu basslastig
Preis (inkl. ggf. Soundkarte+ Micro (nicht so wichtig)) maximal 150€
geschlossene Bauweise zwar nett, aber ich würde gerne meine Tochter noch hören, wenn sie schreit
Preis/Leistungssieger wichtiger als maximaler Hörgenuss; G930 Niveau aber ja anscheinend nicht so schwer zu erreichen?


----------



## Sturmi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



gannebamm schrieb:


> Gibt es richtig, richtig (!) gute Gründe gegen einen Funk-Kopfhörer?



Klingt halt bescheiden.


----------



## Darkseth (6. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Preis/Leistung ist bei nem Wireless kopfhörer/headset mit großem Abstand am schlechtesten.
Die Funk-technologie nimmt in den Ohrmuscheln viel platz ein, dadurch sind die Treiber kleiner, bzw es gibt kaum Platz für die Resonanz --> Zusätzliche Technik wird teurer.

Unter 150€ kenne ich da nur das Logitech G930 wirklich, und dieses klingt etwa so gut, wie ein Superlux 681, den du für 20€ bekommst. Da siehst du mal, welchen Aufpreis die punkte "Gaming", "Headset", "Surround", sowie "Wireless" bringen. 20% Klang, 80% schnick schnack^^

Wenn Kabellos allerdings ein Feature ist, auf das du keinesfalls verzichten kannst/willst, dann kann man daran nunmal nix ändern. Trotzdem sollte dir das schlechte P/L verhältniss bewusst sein, verglichen mit kabelgebundenen Stereo Kopfhörern


----------



## gannebamm (6. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Unter 150€ kenne ich da nur das Logitech G930 wirklich, und dieses klingt etwa so gut, wie ein Superlux 681, den du für 20€ bekommst. [...]
> 
> Wenn Kabellos allerdings ein Feature ist, auf das du keinesfalls verzichten kannst/willst, dann kann man daran nunmal nix ändern. Trotzdem sollte dir das schlechte P/L verhältniss bewusst sein, verglichen mit kabelgebundenen Stereo Kopfhörern


 Danke! Das ist eine ganz klare Aussage mit der ich jetzt zwar nicht gerechnet habe, aber genau deswegen bin ich "Nichtswisser" ja hier!
Der G930 geht echt garnicht, verstehe auch nicht warum der überhaupt so gute Wertungen bekommt. Die Software ist einfach eine Katastrophe, vorallem bei dem Preis.

Vielleicht kennt ja doch noch wer ein tolles Gerät? Ich habe gerade den Corsair Vengeance 2000 entdeckt und mache mich darüber mal schlau... hier war doch ein Thread über den *such im Forum*


----------



## master.of.war (7. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Vengeance 2000 macht einen hammer Sound und das Mikrofon ist auch meiner Ansicht nach perfekt.

Ich hätte aber auch mal eine frage:

Das Vengeance 2000 simuliert ja den 7.1 Sound, heißt dass das einfach ganz normal das Stereo Signal in den Treiber reinkommt und der dann irgendwie 7.1 daraus macht? Ist das so gut wie als wenn das Signal direkt vom Spiel 7.1 ist und dann einzeln an Lautsprecher gegeben wird wie beim Tiamat 7.1 von Razer oder ist simuliertes=immer schlechter?


----------



## gannebamm (7. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



master.of.war schrieb:


> Das Vengeance 2000 macht einen hammer Sound und das Mikrofon ist auch meiner Ansicht nach perfekt.


Danke. Habs mir per Amazon bestellt, das Superlux konnte ich nicht bestellen, da der Mindestbestellwert bei 30€ lag und ich keinen Quatsch im Shop kaufen wollte. Ist schon komisch, man kommt nur über den einen Händler an das Superluxx. Naja, wie auch immer...



master.of.war schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber auch mal eine frage:
> Das Vengeance 2000 simuliert ja den 7.1 Sound, heißt dass das einfach ganz normal das Stereo Signal in den Treiber reinkommt und der dann irgendwie 7.1 daraus macht? Ist das so gut wie als wenn das Signal direkt vom Spiel 7.1 ist und dann einzeln an Lautsprecher gegeben wird wie beim Tiamat 7.1 von Razer oder ist simuliertes=immer schlechter?


1.Seite dieses Themas gibt da sehr gute Infos:


> [FONT=&quot] Der Mythos des Surround-Headsets
> [/FONT]
> Raumklang ist zum Spielen wichtig, um die  Gegner zu orten. So einfach lässt es sich begründen, dass ein Großteil  der Headsetsuchenden nach einem Surround-Headset verlangt. Doch ganz so  einfach ist das mit dem Raumklang nicht. So gibt es Headsets mit  lediglich einem Treiber (so nennt man die Lautsprecher in Kopfhörern)  pro Hörmuschel und einer integrierten Surround-Simulation. Anderere  Headsets verfolgen dagegen das 5.1-Konzept und haben in jeder Hörmuschel  3 Treiber verbaut, oftmals noch mit einem Bass-Vibrator kombiniert.  Auch wenn es paradox klingen mag: Im Bereich der Kopfhörer ist die  Simulation den "echten" 5.1-Headsets überlegen. Um zu verstehen warum,  muss man sich die Frage stellen: Was ist Raumklang und wie entsteht er?
> 
> ...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (7. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Man kann den Superlux auch so bestellen, man muss keine 30€ voll bekommen


----------



## Verox (7. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hab jmd bei Thomann (.de) bzw. noch Bekannte die die Superlux in allen Variationen bestellen können. Sind in Dtl die offz. Distributoren von Superlux. Wenn du willst kann ich da mal nachfragen, ob die nachbestellen können wenn du was nicht bekommst.

Amazon kannste das auch so ohne zusätzlche VSK kaufen.


----------



## jhaas (8. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Manche werdens in meinem Thread schon gelesen haben, dass ich aktuell Kopfhörer als Ersatz für mein G35 suche.

Maximales Budget: 70€ (max. 80€)
Am liebsten ein geschlossener Kopfhörer, dass andere nicht mithören brauchen.
 Soundkarte: Nein. Werde mir aber die ASUS Xonar DGX anschaffen
Anwendungsbereiche: Musik (75%); Spiel (vor allem Ego-Shooter (25%))
 Musik: HandsUp (50%), Hardstyle (40%), Hardcore (10%) <-- Deswegen am liebsten sehr bassbetonte KH (Shure SRH440 zu wenig Bass)
Was auch wichtig ist: Die Kopfhörer sollten über das Ohr gehen und nicht aufliegen (ähnlich wie beim G35); Ohrmuschelpolsterung am besten nicht aus Stoff.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

MfG, Yannick


----------



## Sibig (10. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey

ich will mir ne Soundkarte und Kopfhörer für 150 Euro zulegen, da dies eine bessere Lösung ist als ein Headset.
Nun wollte ich fragen, welche ihr mir empfehlt.Als Soundkarte hab ich die Creative Sound Blaster Recon 3D im sinn.

mfg sibig


----------



## _PeG_ (10. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

superlux hd681 + asus xonar dx 

ist eine günstige, aber nicht minder qualitative möglichkeit.. subjektiv bin ich mehr als zufrieden damit..


----------



## Sibig (10. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hab eher an etwas wie Beyerdynamic gedacht, da mir ein Headset für 20 € etwas billig vorkommt. 
Ich möchte mir diesmal etwas vernünftiges kaufen, da ich keine Lust mehr habe mir alle par monate ein neues anzuschaffen.


- maximales Budget: +-150€
- offen oder geschlossen: geschlossen
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden: Nein
- Anwendungsbereich? (Spiele + Teamspeak/Voicechat 50% ; Musik 30% ; Filme 20%)
- Musikgeschmack? (Hip-Hop 40%; R'n'B 30%; House 20%; Rap 10%)


Tendiere zu Beyerdynamic aber bin mir nicht sicher, welche Soundkarte ich dann brauche, da es sich ja meistens um KH mit 250 Ohm handelt.


----------



## _PeG_ (11. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Sibig schrieb:


> Ich hab eher an etwas wie Beyerdynamic gedacht, da mir ein Headset für 20 € etwas billig vorkommt.


 
mein tip bestell bei thoman.de und hör probe.. wenn dir der 20 euro kopfhörer nicht gefällt, schick ihn zurück.. 
aber natürlich ist beyerdynamic oder auch akg wesentlich wertiger.. 

dachte nur an eine günstige kombination, die ich seit längerem sehr gern persönlich nutze.. bedenke, je besser der kopfhörer, desto besser sollte auch die soka sein, um die leistung des kh auch genießen zu können..

aber viel erfolg bei der suche..


----------



## Sibig (11. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das mit zurückschicken scheint mir ne vernünftige Lösung zusein Welche Soundkarte würdest du mir denn empfehlen ? 

mfg sibig


----------



## _PeG_ (11. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

kommt auf den kh an..

mein tipp von oben macht bei einem höherwertgen kh weniger sinn, dann sollte es auch schon eine bessere soka sein.. würde immer eine von asus empfehlen.. p/l technisch ist die asus xonar dx zwar sehr ansprechend, aber wenn dein kh mehr könnte und durch die soka "gebremst" würde, wäre das ja auch nicht sinnvoll.. 

ob dann 150€ reichen, bezweifle ich jedoch stark.. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/130256-ubersicht-user-reviews-im-sound-forum.html

das dürfte helfen (auch meine kombination ist dort gelistet).. 

*ps:* gute nacht erstmal........


----------



## Blue_Gun (11. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Für einen Beyerdynamic DT770 reicht eine DG(X) volkommen, wenn das Budget nicht mehr zulässt. Dieser Kopfhörer braucht keine sehr hochwertige Quelle, um gut zu klingen. Die Steigerung ist imo den Aufpreis nicht Wert. (Habe selber den Vergleich ziwschen Xonar ST und Xonar DX)
Bestell aber auf jeden Fall noch ein Paar andere Kopfhörer z.B. von Ultrasone, AKG, Shure, Audio Technica,...


----------



## BigDaddyForever (22. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi an alle 
Möchte mir ebenfalls einen Superlux kaufen, kann mich allerdings nicht so richtig zwischen HD668B und HD330 entscheiden! Spielt hier jemand BF3 mit den 668b oder 330 über onBoard und kann was dazu sagen? Habe zur Zeit nur ein billig Headset (Phillips SHM1900) und mit dem ist es echt schwierig Schritte oder sonsiges zu Orten. Mir stellt sich noch die Frage ob ich mit dem HD330 überhaupt was über onBoard-Sound anfangen kann?


----------



## Darkseth (22. August 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

330 am Onboard würd ich vll nicht unbedingt bevorzugen, wegen seiner 150 Ohm. Der würde da von ner Xonar DGX dank dem Kopfhörerverstärker mehr profitieren, als der 668B / 681(B).

Idealerweise einfach beide oder alle 3 bestellen und selbst probehören, evtl auch mit xonar DGX, damit du auch noch hörst, ob sich für dich ne soundkarte lohnt oder nicht


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also ist hier das Medusa nicht sehr angesagt wenn ich das richtig verstehe oder? threadersteller es klingt sehr subjektiv wie du zu einigen Headset stehst

Wie lange hast du jedes einzelne Headset davon getestet um diese Meinung zu jedem Headset zu haben?

Warum ist in der PCGH keine Marktübersicht mehr von Headsets drin? Warum macht denn PCGH nicht mal den aller größten Headset-Test den es bisher gab? Gute Test zu Headsets sind sehr, sehr rar im www


----------



## Paneking (2. September 2012)

Weil Probehören die Lösung aller Probleme ist.


----------



## Eleassar (2. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen könnt. Ich suche einen HiFi-Kopfhörer, da mein Medusa 5.1 echt Mist ist, was Musik angeht. Von den Reviews her habe ich den AKG K701 als Favoriten. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob der meinen Erwartungen entspricht. 

Der Kopfhörer muss mindestens halboffen, oder offen sein, Frau und Kinder. (Geschlossen wär zwar manchmal auch nicht schlecht  
Würde auch gerne zum Beyerdynamic 990 Pro tendieren. Hier stört mich allerdings das Spiralkabel am meisten, da ich denke dass sich die Spannung auf den Tragekomfort auswirkt. Oder irre ich mich da?!
Als Soundkarte habe ich die Creative X-Fi Titanium (ohne HD), weiß nicht ob die einen KHV hat, oder ob ich einen brauche. Der Kopfhörer dient aber zu 10% Filmen, 50% für PC-Spiele  (Shooter, Rollen- Strategiespiele) und 40% für Musik. Ich höre nicht so laut, wie die Musik in den Discotheken ist. Musik ist sehr breit ausgelegt. Adele, Snowpatrol, Muse, Mando Diao, Christina Perry, Of Monstern and Men, David Guetta...eigentlich ist alles irgendwie mit dabei...

Der AKG K701 soll ja sehr feinfühlig sein, ich denke aber das der Bass ausreicht (wird ja oft bemängelt), zur Not gibts ja noch Equilizer...

Der AKG kostet 209 €. Vielleicht wisst ihr ja noch einen guten KH, der vielleicht etwas preiswerter ist und besser zu mir passt. 210 € ist auch meine absolute Schmerzgrenze...

Kennt einer vielleicht noch eine Laden in Düsseldorf, wo man gute KH Probe hören kann?

EDIT: Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will definitiv keinen Knallerbass, aber bestes Beispiel, bei Muse - Uprising sollte schon was rüberkommen. Aus einigen Reviews hab ich entnommen, dass der 701 mehr Bass hat, als der 601...


----------



## Darkseth (2. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

per Equalizer wird aus nem K701 auch keine bassschleuder. Wo von grund auf wenig bass ist, wirds nicht gut klingen.

Ich würde mir evtl mal den Beyerdynamic Custom bestellen, einfach weil du dort die bassmenge regulieren kannst, und daher für jeden geschmack was dabei ist, zudem kannst du anhand dessen gut sehen, wieviel Bass der KH haben muss für dich, sollte deine Suche weitergehen.

Allerdings ist dieser Geschlossen...

Statt dem K701 würde ich mir eher den K601 ansehen, der ein ticken bassiger sein soll, und ein besseres Kopfband hat (beim K701 sind so noppen dran).
Mit 150€ reizt er dein Budget auch nicht so extrem aus.


----------



## BigDaddyForever (6. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So wollte mich mal zurück melden  Habe mir noch keine KH's gekauft, allerdings habe ich mir die ASUS Xonar DG geordert! Habe nun allerdings ein Problem, bekomme sie nicht zum laufen. Habe immer über den Frontausgang (direkt an der Karte angeschlossen) einen kratzigen Sound (wenn 2 Lautsprecher im Center eingestellt sind)!! Manchmal verschwindet der Ton auch auf einmal. Hinzu kommt das ich Störgeräusche habe wenn ich die Maus bewege oder z.B auf einer Internetseite scrolle <-- das ist bei beiden Einstellungen Kopfhörer & 2 Lautsprecher. Wenn ich allerdings im Xonar DG Audio Center auf Kopfhörer umstelle, habe ich Sound + ebenfalls Störgeräusche. Allerdings knacken die Boxen ordentlich beim umschalten und man hört bei der Soundkarte ebenfalls ein klicken (als ob ein Relee umschalten würde).

Habe bereits einiges ausprobiert:
- aktuelle Original-Treiber sowie den UNi Xonar 1800 v1.61 ausprobiert
- anderen PCI Steckplatz ausprobiert (habe das ASrock Z77 Pro Gen3)
- OnBoard im Bios deaktiviert sowie die Treiber deinstalliert

Ich werde wohl die Karte zurück schicken, denn mein OnBoard sound ist da besser. Gehe mal stark davon aus, das die Karte defekt ist!!!


----------



## Sturmi (6. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigDaddyForever schrieb:


> So wollte mich mal zurück melden  Habe mir noch keine KH's gekauft, allerdings habe ich mir die ASUS Xonar DG geordert! Habe nun allerdings ein Problem, bekomme sie nicht zum laufen. Habe immer über den Frontausgang (direkt an der Karte angeschlossen) einen kratzigen Sound (wenn 2 Lautsprecher im Center eingestellt sind)!! Manchmal verschwindet der Ton auch auf einmal. Hinzu kommt das ich Störgeräusche habe wenn ich die Maus bewege oder z.B auf einer Internetseite scrolle <-- das ist bei beiden Einstellungen Kopfhörer & 2 Lautsprecher. Wenn ich allerdings im Xonar DG Audio Center auf Kopfhörer umstelle, habe ich Sound + ebenfalls Störgeräusche. Allerdings knacken die Boxen ordentlich beim umschalten und man hört bei der Soundkarte ebenfalls ein klicken (als ob ein Relee umschalten würde).
> 
> Habe bereits einiges ausprobiert:
> - aktuelle Original-Treiber sowie den UNi Xonar 1800 v1.61 ausprobiert
> ...



Ich denke du meinst Relais und genau ein solches knackt auch beim umschalten zwischen Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher. Die Störgeräusche sind wohl allerdings nicht normal.


----------



## Paneking (6. September 2012)

@BigDaddyForever
Ein ähnliches Problem ist bei mir bei der DG nach über einem halben Jahr aufgetreten. Das Knacksen der Relais ist völlig normal, aber das Rauschen und das laute Knacksen der Boxen (bei mir wars die Linke) beim Umschalten weist auf einen defekt der Karte hin. Ich habe meine an Amazon zurückgeschickt und davor schon eine neue bekommen.


----------



## Zare (6. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hiho , ich habe gestern die Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 ohm gekauft.
Und ich bin nun auf der Suche nach einer Soundkarte , ich weiß das hier die Asus Xonar Dx vorgeschlagen wird, ich würde aber lieber eine externe Soka verwenden, nun wollte ich mal Fragen ob ihr da welche empfehlen könnt.
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob die internen Soka besser sind als die externen oder macht das keinen Unterschied.

Mfg


----------



## BigDaddyForever (7. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

OK, die Karte geht auf jedenfall zurück! Muss nur noch auf eine Antwort warten, da der Verkauf und Versand nicht über Amazon war


----------



## Paradox_Delta (8. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber das ist das absolut erste Mal, dass ich auf meinen Streifzügen durchs Internet höre, dass Sennheiser-Produkte typischwerweise einen kräftigen Bass mit stumpfen Mitten und Höhen haben Oo Das höre ich hin und wieder über die Beyerdynamics aber Sennheiser wird meistens im Zusammenhang mit absolut neutraler Abstimmung und eher zartem Bass genannt.


----------



## Darkseth (9. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

"absolut neutral" trifft höchstens auf Sennheiser HD 700/800 zu, aber ganz bestimmt nicht für die meisten anderen Modelle.

Und "Dumpf" kann zu Beyerdynamic schonmal nicht passen, bei den Betonten höhen.


----------



## Paradox_Delta (9. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> "absolut neutral" trifft höchstens auf Sennheiser HD 700/800 zu, aber ganz bestimmt nicht für die meisten anderen Modelle.
> 
> Und "Dumpf" kann zu Beyerdynamic schonmal nicht passen, bei den Betonten höhen.


 Ich hab mich mehr auf die am häufigsten genannten Modelle der HD 500er-Reihe bezogen

Aber was mich eigentlich hergeführt hat. Kann irgendjemand schon sagen, ob das Sennheiser U320 besser zum Spielen geeignet ist, als das PC 360?


----------



## epitr (10. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey,
ich würde mir gerne mal gute Kopfhörer anlegen, 
jedoch bin ich mir recht unsicher welche.

Ich verwende Kopfhörer für Computerspiele und Musik.
Ich habe dazu noch zwei Fragen:
Ist die geschlossene Variante BEYERDYNAMIC DT-770 Pro dafür eher geeignet als die offene Variante?
Eine Soundkarte kostet um die 70 Euro, ist diese ein muss (Bei Smartphones ist 250 Ohm recht leise, wie ist es beim Computer?)?

Ich frage hier im Thread, weil diese zwei Varianten des Kopfhörers hier auch "beworben" werden.


----------



## Paradox_Delta (10. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



epitr schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich würde mir gerne mal gute Kopfhörer anlegen,
> jedoch bin ich mir recht unsicher welche.
> 
> ...



Wie am Anfang beschrieben, offene Modelle haben im wesentlichen den Nachteil, dass die Leute neben dir genausoviel von deiner Musik mitkriegen wie du^^ Also wenn du sie im meistens alleine in deinem Zimmer verwendest, kannst du ruhig zu den offenen greifen. Die geschlossene Variante macht allerdings etwas mehr Druck im Tieftonbereich.
Die Lautstärke ist nach meiner Erfahrung von der Soundkarte abhängig. Ich habe es schon erlebt, dass meine Onboard-Karte erheblich lauter ist, als eine Asus Xonar DX, allerdings mit verzerrtem Ton. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir für 140 Euro die Asus Xonar Essence STX zugelegt. Das ist zwar nur eine Stereo-Karte, dafür hat sie aber einen integrierten Kopfhörer-Verstärker, der meinen Kopfhörern den gewünschten Pegel verleiht. Wenn du sie nicht an einer Hifi-Anlage betreibst, würde ich zu den niedrigohmigeren Varianten raten.


----------



## Darkseth (10. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich würde grundsätzlich zur 250 Ohm variante greifen. Die 80 Ohm version soll noch bassiger klingen, dafür aber auch unpräziser/schwammiger.
Bereits ne Xonar DX bekommt ihnm schon mehr als laut genug, ich würde maximal für 69€ nen Fiio E10, oder für 80€ ne Creative Sound Blaster X-FI HD dazu kaufen als externe soundkarte mit passendem Kopfhörerverstärker.
Die Essence finde ich da doch überdimensioniert für nen 250 ohm Beyer.


----------



## Paradox_Delta (10. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Ich würde grundsätzlich zur 250 Ohm variante greifen. Die 80 Ohm version soll noch bassiger klingen, dafür aber auch unpräziser/schwammiger.
> Bereits ne Xonar DX bekommt ihnm schon mehr als laut genug, ich würde maximal für 69€ nen Fiio E10, oder für 80€ ne Creative Sound Blaster X-FI HD dazu kaufen als externe soundkarte mit passendem Kopfhörerverstärker.
> Die Essence finde ich da doch überdimensioniert für nen 250 ohm Beyer.


 
Ich weiß nicht ob es an meiner Xonar DX lag, aber die hat es nicht geschafft den 16Ohm Senheiser PC333d lauter zu kriegen, als die mitgelieferte USB-Karte


----------



## Darkseth (10. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Konntest du überhaupt 100% Lautstärke einstellen?

Mein 600 Ohm dt 880 wurde mir schon ab 50-60% Lautstärke schon langsam zu laut (also wirklich unangenehm laut)


----------



## Paradox_Delta (10. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

kann es sein, dass die Karte die hochomigen KH stärker befeuert? x) ich habs mit einem 16 Ohm KH und einem 30 Ohm KH getestet und in beiden Fällen war der kleine USB-Stick lauter


----------



## Darkseth (10. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nope kann nicht sein. Ich wunder mich nur, dass dir ein 16 Ohm hörer zu leise war, bei maximaler Lautstärke hätte dein Trommelfell platzen müssen, wenn nicht iwas kaputt wär...^^


----------



## Paradox_Delta (10. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hm aber auch bei der Xonar essence STX wird er erst richtig laut, wenn ich den KHV auf 300 oder 600 Ohm stelle. kanns sein, dass mein Netzteil da nicht genug Leistung reinsteuert oder so?


----------



## Darkseth (10. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ne, daran liegts nicht.. Vll hörst du einfach nur EXTREMST laut, und deine normale lautstärke würde mich dazu veranlassen, den hörer vom Kopf zu werfen ^^


----------



## epitr (11. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke euch,
ich habe mir mal die 80 Ohm Variante bestellt, da ich dann doch vielleicht ab und zu mit meinem Smartphone Musik hören werde.


----------



## NostromO242 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo Leute!

Ich quäl mich jetzt seit Tagen durch den Einkaufsführer, Testberichte, Beiträge im luxx und hab schon viereckige Augen anstatt verwöhnte Ohren  . Darum versuch ich mich bei euch, als die fachkundigeren Personen.
Vorweg noch : Ich bin Träger von In-Ear-Hörgeräten, brauche also ohrumschliessende Kopfhörer, auch damit die Telefonumschaltung anschlägt und Störgeräusche von aussen abgehalten werden.

Habe seit 8 (!) Jahren das Speedlink Medusa 5.1 mit der externen Verstärkerbox in Benutzung. War damals einer der wenigen Leutchen, die das Teil bei 3dsupply samt eigens angefertigten Lebkuchenherz erstanden haben 
Nun hats mich mit dem Bruch über dem linken KH-Gelenk erwischt, ist zwar "repariert" aber der Anpressdruck ist dahin, unten steht der Hörer ab und lässt die Töne raus.
Da ich das Teil so lang in Benutzung hatte, kenne ich mich weitestgehend nicht mit anderen Hörgelegenheiten aus. Anlage ist wegen Plattenbau und besch**** Nachbarn eh' tabu.

Hab jetzt erst einmal meine Fixierung auf Headset walten lassen und nach einem anderen 5.1/7.1-Headset geschaut. Bisher ist mir nur das Plantronics GameCom 780 ins Auge gefallen.Plantronics Gamecom 780 (86051-05) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Im Soundchip ist ja Dolby Pro Logic IIx- und Dolby Headphone integriert, aber ob das nun wirklich was bringt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, darum auch mein Hilfegesuch an euch...

Da aber im allgemeinen von solch Surround-Headsets abgeraten wird und ich nicht wirlich auf ein Mikrophon angewiesen bin -ist ja auch nachträglich zufügbar- schau ich jetzt vermehrt in Richtung Stereo-KH und interner Soundkarte, um auch in den Genuss von "Mehrkanal"-Sound per KH zu kommen.
Eine Creative ist nicht in meinem Preissegment, erst recht nicht im Zusammenhang mit KH.
Mit viel Lieb-Sein würd ich das Budget bei meiner Regierung auf 90€ anpeilen können 

Hab jetzt mal geschaut, was Mix aus SK+KH angeht. Sind jemandem diese Sony 
*Sony MDR-XB700 Sony MDR-XB700 Premium-Kopfhoerer - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von ein Begriff?*
Oder sind diese Teile nur extrem auf Bass ausgelegt und nicht "Gaming-tauglich"?

Würde ich in Verbindung mit der Asus Xonar DG 5.1 Soundkarte PCI in Genuss von Raumklang, ob nun simuliert oderwasauchimmer, kommen?
Einsatzgebiet wär eh nur Gaming, aber mit guter Ortbarkeit. Oder eher auf eine X-Fi extreme setzen?
Onboard-Sound mit dem Realtek-Chip liegt mir nicht wirklich, bissl was rausholen mag ich schon.

Wär nett, wenn mir jemand was raten könnte. Die Aurvana sehen mir nach nix aus, das Auge hört mit 

Gruss NoS


----------



## Darkseth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jap, die XB serie ist EXTREM auf bass ausgelegt... der 700er ein tick weniger als der 500er, aber trotzdem extrem viel bass... klingt daher auch recht dumpf.
Ich persönlihc finde nen Superlux 681 deutlich klarer, mit ner deutlich besseren Detailauflösung und auch Bühne, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab (hab aber nur kurz die XB 500 aufm Kopf gehabt).
Die XB modelle sind wirklich nur was für bass-fetischisten, die außer bass nix brauchen (wobei der bass nichtmal ne besonders gute Qualität hat).

Wenn wirklich nur 90€ max, dann:

20€: Superlux 681
52€: Creative Aurvana Live!

Dazu Mikro: Zalman Mic1
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX (DGX = PCIe x1 anschluss, DG = PCI, ansonsten gleiche technik. PCIe ist zukunftssicherer)

Mehr lohnt da nicht wirklich... Wenn mehr, dann würd ich erst bei der 150€ Kopfhörerklasse einsteigen. Bis dahin gibts nochmal nen groen sprung im Klang, sowie auch in der Verarbeitung (teilweise auch im Hersteller support, besonders bei Beyerdynamic).

der Plantronics ist vll besser als superlux, aber auch nicht so das wahre, wie eig alle Gaming-Headsets.

Achja Edit: der "Surround" von dem Plantronics 780 ist ein reiner Fake. Dort sind 40mm Membrane verbaut, das heißt, das teil hat nur 2 Lautsprecher. Einen Links, einen Rechts. Der Surround wird durch eine mitgeliferte USB Soundkarte simuliert, und dürfte die gleiceh Technik verwenden wie Asus, nämlich Dolbi Headphone.
Mit nem Superlux z.B. +  Xonar DGX hättest du die gleiche Surround simulation, zusätzlich aber deutlich besseren Klang.


----------



## NostromO242 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort!

Leider find ich zu meinem Mainboard  ( Gigabyte P43-ES3G ) keine Angaben, ob bei belegung des PCIex1-Steckplatzes dem 16x was abgeknappst wird. Will nicht, dass der mir dann auf 8x zurückgefahren wird. Werd dann eher zur PCI-Karte greifen.

Gibts gravierende Unterschiede bei den einzelnen Superlux-Modellen? Zum Beispiel zw. 681, 681 B ?


----------



## Darkseth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

681 B ist ausgewogen.
681 hat etwas mehr (tief)bass
681 F etwas weniger.

Wenn du viel bass magst, würd ich also den B nehmen, wenns ruhig etwa neutraler sein kann: 681 B


----------



## Snipa (27. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo Headset-Pros,

da sich inzwischen schon mehrfach über mein Roccat Kave beschwert wurde, brauch ich ein neues. Mein Mikro scheint sich spontan zu entscheiden zu rauschen, und plötzlich wieder aufzuhören. Da ich viel im Skype und TS unterwegs bin, ist das nicht immer von Vorteil.
Daher die Frage, ob mir jemand einen Rat oder Tip in Sachen Headset-Kauf geben kann.
- Soundkarte ist der OnBoard-Chip meines Mainboards (ASUS Crosshair IV Formula 890FX)
- 5.1 wäre mir sehr recht
- rauschfreies Mikro würden meine Freunde sehr begrüßen 
- Preis sollte zwischen 50-70€ liegen

Gute Vorschläge bitte per PM schicken! Danke. 

MfG
Snipa


----------



## Darkseth (27. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Du weißt, dass 5.1 bei Kopfhörern/Headsets nix zu suchen hat, weils einfach quatsch ist, nicht funktionieren kann, und eine miese Klangqualität hat? 

Wäre auch ne seperate Kombi in ordnung?
Ein 20€ Superlux 681 wischt mit dem Kave gnadenlos den Boden auf. In jeder Hinsicht. Tragekomfort, Klangqualität, detailauflösung, ortung, und das obwohl er "nur stereo" ist.

In deinem Budget seh ich platz für nen 20€ Superlux 681, 8€ Zalman Mic1, und eine 35-40€ Asus Xonar DGX soundkarte, die bei Bedarf surround berechnen kann.


----------



## NostromO242 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hab gestern den Ratschlägen hier Folge geleistet und Headset-Geschichten Geschichte sein lassen.

Hab jetzt bei Thomann das Superlux 681 B bestellt. Und bei Jacobs-Elektronik  die Asus Xonar DG 5.1 + Zalman-Mic. Amazon konnte ich mangels Bestellung auf Rechnung/Vorkasse nicht nutzen, bezahle bei Jacobs aber für das Mic nur ~5€, somit hab ich preismässig das gleiche Ergebnis.

Bin jetzt gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen bis zum Eintreffen der Komponenten.


----------



## _PeG_ (27. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass 5.1 bei Kopfhörern/Headsets nix zu suchen hat, weils einfach quatsch ist, nicht funktionieren kann, und eine miese Klangqualität hat?
> 
> Wäre auch ne seperate Kombi in ordnung?
> Ein 20€ Superlux 681 wischt mit dem Kave gnadenlos den Boden auf. In jeder Hinsicht. Tragekomfort, Klangqualität, detailauflösung, ortung, und das obwohl er "nur stereo" ist.
> ...


 
genau meine meinung und MIR kannst du das glauben, da ich auch vom kave auf genau diese kombi umgestiegen bin.. 

der unterschied ist bombastisch.. und wenn man sich den preis für eine so viel bessere klangqualität anschaut, kann man das ja nur empfehlen!! (superlux hd681 + könig mic = 24,95€) 

asus xonar dx kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen!!


----------



## ryzen1 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey brauch mal wieder neues Headset bzw Kopfhörer.
Aktuell besitz ich das  Creative Fatal1ty pro series.

Möchte max 50€ ausgeben. Am besten weniger 
besitze eine Creative XFI Xtreme Gamer Soundkarte.

Habe mit den Gedanken gespielt mir das *Superlux HD-681 B* und ein *zalman zm-mic1* zu holen.
Macht das Sinn oder vom Klanglichen eher kaum Unterschied zum Fatal1ty Headset?


----------



## NostromO242 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich bin gestern mal in Medimaxx -ehemals ProMarkt- in unserer Nähe gewesen. Probehören kann man dort ja knicken , evtl. mal Ausstellungsstücke aufsetzen...

Das Fatal1ty wirkt mir aber sowas von wabbelig... Klangmässig kann ich mich nicht zu äussern, aber wenn ich auch nur im Ansatz die Verarbeitung usw. als Äquivalent zur Tonqualität setzen würde, muss das Teil sch*** sein^^

Das Superlux 781 + Zalman Mic war jetzt auch meine Wahl, je nach Anbieter kommst auf 25-30 Euro mit beiden Komponenten.

Ich möcht mich noch nicht zu weit aus demFenster lehnen, da die Teile bei mir noch nicht angekommen sind. Darum auch noch kein persönlicher Testeindruck lieferbar.


----------



## Mindmachine (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So , ich brauche mal eine Beratung . Mein Logitech G35 USB Headset soll weg und was beseres her . Onboardsound möchte ich nicht nutzen , eine Soundkarte muss also auch her .

- maximales Budget?            Insgesammt 300 Euro , inklusive Soundcard
- offen oder geschlossen?      Tendenz eher offen
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden?    Nein
- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %)           80% Games wie BF3 und andere Shooter , ansonsten nur Musik
- Musikgeschmack? (möglichst genau in % pro Genre)                 Nur Indy , EBM , Industrial  , kein Kassik oder Charts
Verwirrt bin ich ein wenig über die verschiedenen Ohm Werte , sonst würde ich es gut finden wenn man zwischen Kopfhörer/Headset und Boxen nicht irgendwelche Kabel umstecken muss

Gruß Christian


----------



## NostromO242 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bin leider audiotechnisch nicht genügend versiert, um dir zu einer bestimmten Soundkarte bzw. zu bestimmten Kopfhörern raten zu können.

Höre aber die gleiche Musik wie du. Momentan hab ich die Superlux (s.o.) in Benutzung. Mir reicht der Klang.
Da meine SK aber immer noch nicht da ist dank dem unfähigsten Händler namens Jacob Elektronik, kann ich nur per Onboardsound hören, was mich natürlich nicht zufriedenstellt.


----------



## Darkseth (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Soundkarte: Asus Phoebus

Kopfhörer: AKG K601 (neutral) und Beyerdynamic DT 990 (bass- und höhen betont). Beide bestellen am besten, und gegeneinander probehören ^^


----------



## jovialgent81 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Würde mich auch nochmal für ne kurze Beratung freuen. Budget ca. 30-40€. Gesucht wird nen preiswertes aber gutes Headset zum Onlinezocken, kann aber auch gerne Stärken bei Musik haben.
Diese beiden kommen wohl in Frage, bin aber auch für anders geartete Vorschläge offen.

Creative Draco HS-850

Superlux HD681 schwarz

Beim zweiten, welches Mikro und wenn möglich auch bei Thomann. Wo sind die Unterschiede der drei?


----------



## mcdio (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

weiss jemand ob es schon dolby 7.1 software für den PC oder die Soundkarte gibt
so dass man auf normalen Stereo Kopfhörern dolby 7.1 hört ?


----------



## sn00ze90 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo ihr,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Headset. Vielleicht möchte mir ja jemand freundlicherweise aushelfen.
Ich kopiere einfach mal aus dem Ausgangsbeitrag:

- maximales Budget? Wäre so 120 Euro. Bis maximal 170 Euro, aber nur, wenn man hier eine merkliche Qualitätssteigerung verbuchen kann.

- offen oder geschlossen? Da ich von geschlossenen Headsets Kopfschmerzen kriege (PC 350 bereits getestet) fallen diese weg. Daher würde ich mich über Vorschläge von offenen Headsets freuen.

- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden? Ja. Ich besitze eine XFI-Gamer. Sofern sich ein 7.1 Headset lohnt, wäre ich bereit aufzustocken. Das was ich bisher gelesen habe, sollte das aber nicht der Fall sein. Ist diese Information noch richtig? Oder sind die neuen "true" 7.1/5.1 Headsets besser als Stereo+Bass?

- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %) 85% Spiele, 15% Musik

- Musikgeschmack? (möglichst genau in % pro Genre) 100% Hardstyle

Des weiteren kommt für mich keine Kombination von Mic. + Kopfhörer in Frage. Würde das ganze sehr gerne in einem Gerät verbinden.

Ich hoffe, mir kann ein weiser User, der sich mit der Materie auskennt, fix aushelfen. Würde mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
sn00ze90


----------



## Darkseth (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

5.1/7.1 ist unsinn, besonders wenns "echtes 5.1/7.1" ist. Das kann physikalisch gar nicht funktionieren, ist also nur ein riesen Marketing schwindel.

Wenn Kopfhörer + Mikro nicht in Frage kommt: Sennheiser PC 360 (die wären auch offen)


----------



## sn00ze90 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke, das 360 kam für mich auch in Frage. Leider gibt es das auf Grund seines Alters nicht mehr hier im kleinen Saarland zu kaufen. Bei uns gibt es immer nur Modelle, die nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind. Sonst muss ich es im Netz bestellen. Da ich aber gerne vor Ort Umtausch und 2 Jahres Garantie mitnehme, würde mich noch interessieren, ob es neuere Modelle gibt, die mit einem ähnlich hoch qualitativen Klang und Verarbeitung dastehen.

Vielen Dank und Gruß
sn00ze90

Edit: Das Tiamat von Razer ist wahrscheinlich dann ein solcher Schwachsinn, oder? --> Razer Tiamat 7.1 Gaming Headset: Full Audio Customization - Razer DE
Ich hatte vorher das Carcharias und wäre gerne bei Razer geblieben. Daher kam es für mich auch als erstes in Frage. Bin jedoch auch anderen Herstellern aufgeschlossen.


----------



## Mindmachine (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hab im Keller noch einen Kopfhörer gefunden . 
Es ist ein Philips SBC HP890 . Kennt den jemand und weiß ob der zum Gaming was taugt .
Ich kann ihn leider nicht testen da ich USB Sound habe .


----------



## rem (20. Oktober 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## Darkseth (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn du etwas mehr bass willst, der Superlux 681 (ohne buchstabe) hat noch etwas mehr bass ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas mehr bass willst, der Superlux 681 (ohne buchstabe) hat noch etwas mehr bass ^^


 
subjektive erfahrung ist, dass der kopfhörer super klingt.. habe eine asus xonar dx als soundkarte und die kombination ist für das investierte geld mehr als geil!!


----------



## Snipa (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir hier jemand ne gute Alternative zum Superlux 681 nennen? Am besten auch so in dem Preisbereich (~20€).

MfG
Snipa


----------



## Darkseth (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kommt drauf an, was die alternative besser machen soll^^


----------



## sanjezt (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kann auch nur jeden empfehlen von Headset auf Studiokopfhörer + Zalman MIC umzusteigen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass so gute STUDIO (und das ist kein Marketing wie "Gamingheadset")-Kopfhörer < 20€ kosten. Meine damaligen Sennheiser Kopfhörer haben das doppelte gekostet und waren billiger Verarbeitet, die habe ich auch von thomann gekauft ( eh 150 )


----------



## Erni1111 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dank diesem Einkaufsführer wurde auf die DT 990 Pro aufmerksam, hab mir Reviews durchgelesen, extrem lust bekommen den zu kaufen, Shop gesucht in der Schweiz, gestern Probegehört und ihn für 155 CHF mitgenommen. 
Muss sagen ich hatte selten das Gefühl das ich Geld sooo gut angelegt habe wie gestern  Die Beyerdynamics DT 990 Pro sind einfach absolut aller erste sahne. Qualität Top, Klang Top, einfach alles Top!  

Mikrofon hab ich mit meinem Zalman Mikro gelöst das bei mir jetzt so auf der Tastatur liegt  

Herzlichen Dank für die Kaufhilfe!


----------



## Topper_Harley (7. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dach ich auf der suche nach einem Headset hier gelandet bin hab ich mir heut den DT770 pro in der 80Ohm Variante bestellt (und das Zahlmann Mic), hoffendlich war das kein Fehler das ich nicht die 250Ohm Variante genommen habe ....

Mein derzeitiger Sennheiser HD437 hat nur 32Ohm und da dacht ich mir die die 80Ohm ist richtig für mich.

Bin gespannt welchen Klangunterschied ich zu erwarten habe, meiner Meinung nach klingt der Sennheiser für das Geld ganz passabel.

Kleine Anekdote:

Habe aus Spaß mal nen Hama Kopfhörer aus der MM Grabelkiste für 5€ mitgenommen, Kopfhörer kann man immer brauchen dacht ich mir, und sooo viel falsch machen können die auch nicht dacht ich mir ..... aber ..... oh mein Gott SO etwas grottiges habe ich noch nie gehört!
Mir kam fast das Ko**en, da klingt ja ein Telefonhörer noch besser,also gleich in die Tonne mit dem Teil  

Wenn die 50€ Headsets so klingen die ich mir erst kaufen wollte, dann gute nacht, da habt ihr meinen Ohren eine Menge Qualen erspart! 

Gruß


----------



## Metalic (7. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bestell dir doch einfach nochmal die 250 Ohm Version nach und vergleiche beide.


----------



## Topper_Harley (8. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So der KH ist angekommen und ich bin restlos begeistert! Habe im Direkten vergleich immer von meinem alten zum neuen gewechselt und es ist Wahnsinn welche Details der Musik ich bis jetzt einfach nicht gehört habe!

Nun, denke ich aber um das volle Potenzial der 770er auszureizen eine neue Soundkarte von Vorteil währe!

Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe wird es eine aus der Asus Xonar Reihe werden, aber welche? Gibt es eine bei der ich z.B. mein Frontpannel am PC weiter nutzen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Metalic (10. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Habe selber eine ältere Creative x-fi extreme und keine Asus, aber so wie ich es eigentlich durchweg lese, kannst du mit einer Asus Xonar nicht viel falsch machen. Kommt halt darauf an, wieviel du ausgeben möchtest und ob es ein PCI oder ein PCIe Anschluss sein soll.

Was den Frontanschluss angeht bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher da ich den bei mir nicht nutze, aber ich glaube die meisten Karten haben Kabel dabei um den Frontanschluss zu belegen.


----------



## Jahai (12. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe da mal eine: Aktuell benutze ich ein Logitech G35, allerdings ist das auch nicht mehr ganz jung und deswegen überlege ich mir auf Superlux 681 + Asus Xonar DX + Zalman Mic umzusteigen. Würde sich das lohnen in Bezug auf Soundqualität und Ortung (Ortung in CSS, CSGO und BF3)? Also würde iuch merkbare Verbessrungen bekommen?


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ob es sich nun lohnt würde ich nicht sagen, kannst dir ja einfach mal den Bericht von Pommesmannxxl durchlesen. Der ist hier im Forum auch unterwegs. Da werden ein paar Kopfhörer/Headsets verglichen, unter anderem auch deine zwei Kandidaten.

[User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty


----------



## Jahai (12. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ob es sich nun lohnt würde ich nicht sagen, kannst dir ja einfach mal den Bericht von Pommesmannxxl durchlesen. Der ist hier im Forum auch unterwegs. Da werden ein paar Kopfhörer/Headsets verglichen, unter anderem auch deine zwei Kandidaten.
> 
> [User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty


 
Vielen dank. Der Bericht war ziemlich hilfreich, wusste zum Beispiel gar nicht dass das Logitech auf Dolby Headphone setzt. Ich denke, dann wird der kleine Unterschied wohl kaum den Preis für alles Wert sein


----------



## Coldhardt (12. November 2012)

Ich hab mich erst neulich für neue KHs entschieden. (hatte zuvor auch das G35) Der Sound ist einfach soviel genauer, klarer und fetziger als vorher  Hab sowohl die Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro und die Audiotechnica ATH M50 getestet und hab mich letztendlich für die Audiotechnica entschieden.


----------



## Jahai (12. November 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich erst neulich für neue KHs entschieden. (hatte zuvor auch das G35) Der Sound ist einfach soviel genauer, klarer und fetziger als vorher  Hab sowohl die Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro und die Audiotechnica ATH M50 getestet und hab mich letztendlich für die Audiotechnica entschieden.



Wobei das ein ganz anderes Budget ist als ich angestrebt habe 
Hatte ja die 20€ Hörer 

Wie ist denn aber der ath so? Und warum wurde es der und nicht der custom?


----------



## Coldhardt (12. November 2012)

Der ATH ist spitze. Ich hab ihn wegen der höheren Impedanz und weil der Sound einfach knackiger war als beim Beyerdynamic. Der ist allerdings keineswegs schlecht (das ganze Custom Zeug ist ziemlich cool, es gibt aber erst wenig) nur sind die glaub ich einfach für den mobilen Gebrauch entwickelt worden und nicht für Desktop Anwendungen. Und dafür würd ich sie auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo zusammen,​ 
möchte mir nun auch einen guten Kopfhörer zulegen und bin vorläufig bei dem Beyerdynamic DT990(Pro oder Edition) gelandet, da mir u.a. ein kräftiger Bass wichtig ist.
In dem Zusammenhang lassen mich „Meinungen" zum 990 wie "Badewannenakustik und zischende Höhen/ zischendes S" etwas zweifeln. Gibt es noch Alternativen oder soll ich den 990 mal testen(Pro oder Edition?)?

Wichtig wäre​
Bauart offen

für Filme, Spiele und Musik

kräftiger, satter Bass

Benutzung nur indoor

Preis nach Möglichkeit unter 300 €


----------



## Anilman (14. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Den dt 990 pro oder edition ist eigentlich egal unterschiede gibt es scheinbar nur am tragekopfort.Der eine hatt mehr anpressdruck als der andere.
der dt770 pro ist geschlossen und manche sagen der hatt etwas mehr bass.

Also wenn du bspw sehr laut hörst kann es stören.Aber mich stört es nicht mit meinem asus xonar phoebus und dt990 pro 250ohm.Mir ist aber seit ein paar tagen der rechte hörer leicht defekt,er flabbert im tiefton der andere läuft perfekt,kann sein das ich zuviel bassbetonte musik gehört habe.....
Die dt990 sind langlebig im gegensatz zu den headseats medusa,roccat kave usw die nur 1-2 wochen hielten


----------



## Lude969 (15. November 2012)

Beim fast gleichen Kopfhörer bin ich auch hängengeblieben. Bei mir solls der 770 Pro werden. Die Beschreibung im Einkaufsführer gefällt mir super. Guter Bass (höre viel Musik) trotzdem gute Ortung von Gegnern beim Spielen. Bin ma sehr gespannt wie genau ich da höre von wo wer kommt und ob Aktionlastige Spiele/Filme wirklich ein Feuerwerk auslösen 

Jetzt hab ich nur beim bestellen gemerkt das gute Stück gibt es mit 80 und 250 Ohm für was sollte ich mich entscheiden? Was is der Unterschied?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Lude969 schrieb:


> Beim fast gleichen Kopfhörer bin ich auch hängengeblieben. Bei mir solls der 770 Pro werden. Die Beschreibung im Einkaufsführer gefällt mir super. Guter Bass (höre viel Musik) trotzdem gute Ortung von Gegnern beim Spielen. Bin ma sehr gespannt wie genau ich da höre von wo wer kommt und ob Aktionlastige Spiele/Filme wirklich ein Feuerwerk auslösen
> 
> Jetzt hab ich nur beim bestellen gemerkt das gute Stück gibt es mit 80 und 250 Ohm für was sollte ich mich entscheiden? Was is der Unterschied?


 
Für zuhause 250 Ohm und für unterwegs 80 Ohm - soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe. Je weniger Ohm desto weniger Power braucht die Quelle, um ausreichende Lautstärke zu produzieren. Zu Hause am Verstärker oder PC mit Soundkarte hat die Quelle aber wohl genug Leistung.
Jedenfalls bin ich wegen dem KH noch am überlegen. Der 770 habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber geschlossen gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut, möchte nicht von der Umwelt komplett abgeschottet sein. Habe auch irgendwo gelesen, dass offene KH theoretisch einen besseren Klang haben können - aber weiß nicht, ob das in dem Bereich eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Lude969 (15. November 2012)

Hab momentan nen Headset von T Sport es funktioniert ist aber nix besonderes un das is auch geschlossen und hab damit keine Probleme. Gerade weil wenn ich am PC spiele oder Musik höre ich sonst nichts hören will. Dann wirds bei mir wohl die 250 Ohm Variante. Dankeschön


----------



## Anilman (15. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

laut beyer sind die spulen des 80ohm etwas träger soll wohl etwas basslastiger sein wenn auch nur minimal(quasi nicht merkbar)
die 250ohm sind präziser beim bass.

Bei den beyers bekommste ersatzteile auch wenn die kh älter sind 

Also in Filmen ist der KH genial mit meinem Asus xonar phoebus mit der Dolby home theatre v4 damit klingt der Film erheblich besser als mit den Dolby headphone von asus xonar dg usw.Also bitte keine onboard karte plus beyer machen das ist eine todsünde!

Und mit einem richtigen khv vibriert der Kh auch und wenn es rumst dann rumst es aber richtig!


----------



## Lude969 (15. November 2012)

Also bei mir werkelt ne Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Gamer fatal1ty Pro is die ausreichend was meinst du? Nich das ich jetzt noch ne neue SoKa brauch


----------



## Heuamöbe (15. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das wird reichen. Der Beyer würde auch am Onboard-Sound um Welten besser klingen als ein No-Name Headset


----------



## Black_Beetle (16. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@Threadersteller Wieviel Headsets hattest du von denen selber getestet?


----------



## marcus022 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Grüßt euch. 

Ein Bekannter von mir sucht ein Headset (ausschließlich zum zocken). Budget bis 150€. Wichtig ist das es ein gutes Mikro hat. 

Hat jemand vorschläge ?


----------



## Black_Beetle (17. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Logitech G930.... für mich gibts nichts besseres. getestet habe ich Logitech G930, Medusa Speedlink NX 5.1, Medusa Speedlink 7.1 USB, Sennheiser PC 360, Sennheiser PC 323D

Für Games

Logitech G930 (DER ABSOLUTE HAMMER UND TOTAL BEGEISTERT; HAT SOGAR NEN STIMMENVERZERRER IN DER SOFTWARE INTEGRIERT WAS ECHT LUSTIG IM TEAMSPEAK IST), 
Medusa Speedlink NX 5.1, 
Medusa Speedlink 7.1 USB (MEDUSA KANN ICH ABER NACH DEM TEST NICHT EMPFEHLEN)

Für Musik 

Sennheiser PC 360, 
Sennheiser PC 323D,
Logitech G930

Für Filme 

Sennheiser PC 323D (AUCH SEHR, SEHR GEIL ABER NICHT DAS BESTE DA DER BASS SEHR WENIG ABER MINIMAL MEHR ALS BEIM SENNHEISER 360), 
Sennheiser PC 360 (BASSMAGER ABER KLANGLICH SEHR KLAR, GUT FÜR KLASSISCHE MUSIK DAHER EMPFEHLUNG FÜR JEDEN RENTNER BZW. DIE KLASSISCHE MUSIK HÖREN GEMEINT NICHT SEHR GUTE GEEIGNET FÜR BASSLASTIGE MUSIK)


----------



## k0ma (17. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mein 2t. "Headset" besteht zur Zeit aus einem Koss Porta Pro und einem Zalman Ansteck-Mikrofon. Macht zusammen keine 35€ und bietet einen weit aus besseren Klang als 90% all dieser tollen teuren Gaming Headsets.


----------



## Anilman (18. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

das logitech g35 ist ok.Aber bspw koss porta pro und superlux usw sind weitaus besser.

Bei sovielen headsets die du genutzt hast musst du ja wissen was man nicht kaufen sollte in dem fall quasi alle.
Hatte auch alle headsets die du hattest und waren eigentlich alle mist.
Mein dt990 pro ist um welten besser als die schrottsets.


----------



## Lude969 (19. November 2012)

Also ich muss den Einkaufsführer echt loben hat mir sehr geholfen und ist super verständlich geschrieben.

Einzig was ich vieleicht ganz leicht ohne jetzt gleich haue zu bekommen bemängel ist das zwischen 50€ und 150€ keine Sparte/Vorschläge gibt. (70€-100€ würde gut passen).

Genau da hab ich selbst momentan mein Problem und jetzt schon öfters auch bei anderen gelesen.ne gute SoKa hab ich und ich möchte schon was gutes haben damit das Thema Kopfhörer für nen paar Jahre vom Tisch ist. Ob mich da einer für 50€ glücklich macht weiß ich nicht. Kenne es von Anlagen in Autos das da auch Qualität seinen Preis hat. Aber ob da gleich nen 150€ (gleich 3 mal so teuer) nicht vieleicht ein wenig zu viel des guten is? Hab momentan den dt770 pro oder den dt990 pro im Auge doch bin ich noch ein wenig am überlegen ob ich nicht doch das Risiko eingeh und mir erstmal den 50€ Kopfhörer zulege..... hmmmm...


----------



## Anilman (19. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

wenn du das geld übrg hast nimm die die beyers.Offen de dt990 pro(räumlichkeit) dt770pro(etwas mehr bass?)

manche nahmen einfach die superlux und waren begeistert vom sound.ich überlege mich auch eine zu holen da mein dt990 nicht da ist.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (20. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was mir heute und auch letzte Woche beim Probe hören auffiel und nach Rücksprache mit dem Berater in dem Geschäft sich für mich auch bestätigte, ist die Tatsache, dass offene KHs in der Regel entgegen der Aussage des Einkaufsführers eher stärkeren Bass und geschlossene eher schwächeren Bass aufweisen. Beim direkten Vergleich zwischen DT 770 und DT 990 war das auch mehr als deutlich.


----------



## Lude969 (20. November 2012)

Interessant muss ich unbedingt selbst ma vergleichen...


----------



## Coldhardt (20. November 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich hab mir neulich die Audiotechnica ATH M50 gegönnt. Nun weiß ich aber nicht, ob sich eine Soundkarte wie die Xonar Phoebus lohnen würde. (Was mir zu denken gegeben hat war die niedrige Impedanz der KHs von 38 Ohm)


----------



## Anilman (21. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

an der phoebus würdest du NUR an dem Dolby home theatre v4 profitieren(um welten besser als dolby headphone in Filmen)
wenn es ein bspw 250ohm nehmen würdest hätte sich die phoebus aufjedenfall gelohnt da khv bis 600ohm.

Laut den Amazon Rezessionen müsste dein kh ähnlich sein wie eine dt770pro also müsste es denke ich einen vorteil haben eine bessere soundkarte zu nehmen.

Aber ich würde noch auf eine weitere antwort warten.

ich find die phoebus perfekt für filme da ich viele hd filme anschaue auf dem pc.
Wenn du nur zocken würdest bzw musik würde sich auch eine asus dg bspw lohnen.


----------



## Coldhardt (21. November 2012)

Nun ja, ich werd auch öfter Blurays/DVDs gucken. Also macht die Impedanz gar keinen so großen Unterschied ?


----------



## Anilman (21. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

wnenn du genug geld hast könntest du es kaufen.wenn du unsicher bist lass es und nimm eine asus dgx(nimm mit pci exp).

Oder du nimmst beide und schickst eine davon zurück.
ich hatte 3 asus da und die phoebus schlägt alles und dolby home ist extrem geil für filme.


----------



## Strider93 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo,

ich bräuchte bitte eine Kaufempfehlung. Ich möchte mir definitiv kein Headset mehr zulegen, sondern nur einen neuen Kopfhörer. Ein Mikrofon hab ich übrigens auch schon.

- maximales Budget? max. 500€ 
- offen oder geschlossen?  Geschlossen (falls dies für meinen Musikgeschmack die beste Lösung ist) 
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden? Ja, Onboard, möchte diese, aber auch ersetzen, weil ich zusätzlich in naher Zukunft eine neue Anlage kaufen möchte. 
- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme etwa 20 %: hauptsächlich Actionfilme, Spiele 50%: hauptsächlich Ego-Shooter wie Battlefield 3, Counter-Strike etc. (Gegnerortung ist mir sehr wichtig), Musik etwa 30%) 
- Musikgeschmack? (House und Electro 70%, Hip-Hop 30%)

Danke im Voraus!
Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Whacky (29. November 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Da mein G930 Headset nun entgültig in die Brüche gegangen ist, wollte ich mal fragen was denn für aktuelle Empfehlungen bestehen. Ich denke dabei an einen Stereo Kopfhörer mit interner oder externer Soundkarte:
Da ich nebenbei gerne Ego-Shooter spiele, ist mir eine sehr gute Ortung wichtig.

Budget: 80-150 Euro
Freie Steckplätze: PCI Express 1x & PCI

Meine Vorschläge: Interne Soundkarte: Asus XONAR DX oder DG 
                         Externe Soundkarte: LogiLink 7.1 Dolby USB Sound Box: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Blast...1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1354221811&sr=1-4
                         Kopfhörer: Creative Aurvana Life, ansonsten von der Auswahl erschlagen... und können die es mit dem G930 aufnehmen?

Ich bin für jede Hilfestellung dankbar.


----------



## Darkseth (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Beide soundkarten sind quatsch^^
Extern ne X-FI HD (hat lautstärkeregler vorne, nicht oben), und intern Xonar DGX oder DX. (Falls du mit der surround simulation des G930 zufrieden warst, kannst du die Asus Xonar nehmen, die nutzt die genau gleiche Surround simulation ^^
Das Creative Aurvana wird den Boden gnadenlos aufwischen mit dem G930.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (12. Dezember 2012)

*Meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefunden *

Nach langem hin & her habe ich mich spontan für den Philips Fidelio X1 entschieden. Eher aus Zufall - denn den habe ich heute erst entdeckt  . Bin schon ordentlich gespannt, ob der KH meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. "Offen" gewählt, weil "geschlossen" und die Benutzung eines Mikrofons komisch sein kann, wenn man die eigene Stimme nicht richtig hört. "Geschlossen" ist wohl auch unnötig, wenn andere Personen nicht gestört oder Außengeräusche abgeschottet werden müssen.
Wollte ursprünglich einen Beyer 990 holen, aber kam dann doch anders, als gedacht  

Philips X1/00 Fidelio Premium HiFi-Stereokopfhörer aus: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Produktmerkmale:
_- Offenes Akustik-Design für eine reine, naturgetreue Wiedergabe
- Doppelschichtige Ohrmuscheln für weniger Resonanz und Vibration
- Leistungsstarke 50 mm Neodym-Treiber für einen breiten und präzisen Bereich
- Angewinkelte Treiber für minimale Klangreflexion
- Atmungsaktive mit Samt überzogene Polster
- Sauerstofffreies mit Kevlar beschichtetes Kabel
- Bügel aus echtem Kalbsleder_ - mmuuuhhhh
Der Hörer ist ja anscheinend noch nicht lange auf dem Markt und wenn die positiven Meinungen sich Bewahrheiten, vielleicht auch eine Option für den Einkaufsführer.

Edit: Der KH kommt auch im hifi-forum.de sehr gut weg. Kostet in Deutschland 299 €(Philips Shop.de) und in Italien(Amazon.it) nur schlappe 197 euro + 7 € Versand   - 
Gewährleistung und Versand über Amazon-Deutschland.
Bei Amazon Deutschland 339 € 

Edit2: Der X1 ist da und sitzt wie angegossen auf dem Kopf - Sound: Gänsehaut!  
Den gebe ich nicht mehr her


----------



## Darkseth (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nice^^ Hast du vll nen AKG K701/DT 880 gehört, und kansnt die vergleichen? Ich interessier mich auch für den X1


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

AKG K701 und DT880 sind wohl mehr die analytischen Kopfhörer, deshalb kamen die nicht für mich in Frage. Wollte einen Kopfhörer mit etwas mehr Bassbetonung und da war dann nur noch der DT990 oder Sennheiser 650. Sennheißer soll aber stramm sitzen, einen kleinen "Teppich" haben und ist glaube geschlossen. DT990 wäre eigentlich super, aber von den betonten Höhen ließt man recht oft. 
Ich empfehle die Amazon Rezensionen, u.a. wird der X1 dort mit dem AKG701, Sennheiser650 oder DT880/990 verglichen. Oder Hifi-Forum.de X1 Meinungen.


----------



## soth (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hast du die Teile jetzt schon? 
Du hättest dir auch noch die Ultrasone 750 Pro anhören können.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

_...Beitrag in Arbeit..._


----------



## mcvsm (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo zusammen,

habe schon eine ganze Menge hier gestöbert und herausgefunden, dass die Kopfhörer viel besser sind. Der Guide ist sehr hilfreich. Danke.

Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage:

An Headsets schätze ich die Lautstärkeregelung, die ich jederzeit an der Fernbedienung oder am Scrollrad vornehmen kann. 
Wie ist das nun bei den Kopfhörern? Muss ich da jedesmal auf den Desktop und umständlich nachregeln oder dann jedesmal im Game neu austesten, falls auf dem Desktop verstellt wurde? Das stell ich mir nun umständlich vor. Oder verwendet ihr da eine von mir nicht bedachte Möglichkeit?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



mcvsm schrieb:


> Wie ist das nun bei den Kopfhörern? Muss ich da jedesmal auf den Desktop und umständlich nachregeln oder dann jedesmal im Game neu austesten, falls auf dem Desktop verstellt wurde? Das stell ich mir nun umständlich vor. Oder verwendet ihr da eine von mir nicht bedachte Möglichkeit?


 
Hi,

meine Tastaturen sind mit Laustärkeregler ausgestattet  . Deine vielleicht auch? 
Evtl. gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten, aber die Tastatur "liegt nahe".
Mulitmedia- und Gamertastaturen sollten einen Regler haben(wohl auch Office).


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wie findet ihr das Corsair Vengeance 1300 (Aboprämie)?


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo,

suche eine Alternative zum G35, allerdings kein Headset, sondern Kopfhörer. 

Preisbereich 50-80€. Musik/Games/Blu-Ray ist etwa gleichwertig.


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Dezember 2012)

superlux hd681 für 19,90€ bei thomann.de..

nutze das gute stück für battlefield 3 (sehr gute ortung der gegner), blurays und musik (hiphop, funk, soul, jazz, 80er)..

dazu ein günstiges mikrofon (könig für knapp 5€) und gut ist..

bin in kombination mit meiner asus xonar dx mehr als zufrieden!!

definitiv ein p/l tipp..


----------



## Darkseth (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jo wär auch mein tipp. Der Superlux wäre etwa auf dem Niveau vom G35.

Ein tick besser: Creative AUrvana Live! für rund 50€-


----------



## _PeG_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Jo wär auch mein tipp. Der Superlux wäre etwa auf dem Niveau vom G35.
> 
> Ein tick besser: Creative AUrvana Live! für rund 50€-


 

wobei ich (subjektive meinung) den "tick besser" durch die ersparnis von 30€ als eher unrelevant betrachten würde.. 

mit dem superlux ding ist man fürs gamen, bluray schauen und musik hören in verbindung mit einer ordentlichen soka wirklich gut aufgestellt.. ist wie immer eine frage des geldbeutels..  hätte ich damals mehr kohle gehabt, wäre es auch ein anderer kh + andere soka geworden.. aber kommt noch irgendwann..

was nicht heißen soll, dass ich die anschaffung des superlux bereue.. ganz im gegenteil, das ding ist der wahnsinn.. aber es geht eben noch besser..





mal eine frage ist der "philips fidelio l1" wirklich so der überknaller wie es mir derzeit ganz viele testberichte weiß machen wollen?? ist das ding für meine soeben nochmals geschilderten ansprüche (bf3, blurays, musik) geeignet??


----------



## Darkseth (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nope. Muss einem schon gefallen~ Der neue X1 (198€ bei amazon.it) soll da ne ganze ecke besser sein. Da gibts aber genug Threads mit beschreibungen im Hifi-forum ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Nope. Muss einem schon gefallen~ Der neue X1 (198€ bei amazon.it) soll da ne ganze ecke besser sein. Da gibts aber genug Threads mit beschreibungen im Hifi-forum ^^


 
dachte, man kann hier ja mal kurz anfragen..


----------



## Nearfreak (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Suche Kopfhörer für ca. bis 130 EUro,da meine AKG K142 HD mir zu offen sind und zu unmobil.

Bin für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

mobil und geschlossen (im sinne von abdichtung) widerspricht etwas.
je größer/schwerer die ohrmuscheln, desto dichter.

versuch aber mal die senns HD 25 (nicht SP).


----------



## Nearfreak (25. Dezember 2012)

schmeck schrieb:


> mobil und geschlossen (im sinne von abdichtung) widerspricht etwas.
> je größer/schwerer die ohrmuscheln, desto dichter.
> 
> versuch aber mal die senns HD 25 (nicht SP).



Ja,ok ich wuerde gerne ohrumschliessende kopfhoerer geschlossen und wenn möglich mobil.
Ich hoere hauptsaechlich Dubstep und Metalcore,etwas Country ist auch dabei.
Ich hoere generell an meinem lg optimus 4x hd und am PC,soundkarte ist in planung,zudem an meiner 70 Euro Soundanlage.
Dt-770 bzw 990 sagen mir etwas zu.
Und der shure srh 750DJ gefällt mir vom design und von der verarbeitung her.

Die Sennis sind wohl nicht Ohrenumschließend.

PS: Würde abstriche bei der mobilität in kauf nehmen.

Und ich bitte mich zu entschuldigen fuer die abgehackten sätze ,ich bin gerade unterwegs.


----------



## Jahai (25. Dezember 2012)

Nearfreak schrieb:


> Ja,ok ich wuerde gerne ohrumschliessende kopfhoerer geschlossen und wenn möglich mobil.
> Ich hoere hauptsaechlich Dubstep und Metalcore,etwas Country ist auch dabei.
> Ich hoere generell an meinem lg optimus 4x hd und am PC,soundkarte ist in planung,zudem an meiner 70 Euro Soundanlage.
> Dt-770 bzw 990 sagen mir etwas zu.
> ...



Die Audiotechnica Ath-M50 sollten da was sein, aber leicht über dem Budget -> 150€
Sind ohrenumschliessend und geschlossen und außerdem auch gut mit mobilgeräten an zu treiben 
Von der Abstimmung gehen sie eher in Richtung Badewanne.


----------



## Nearfreak (25. Dezember 2012)

150 Euro werden schon viel,würde jemand mir meine momentanen zu leisen und zu unmobil,unbequemen akg k142 hd abkaufen würde ich es mir überlegen.

Irgendwelche Alternativen?


----------



## Jahai (25. Dezember 2012)

Nearfreak schrieb:


> 150 Euro werden schon viel,würde jemand mir meine momentanen zu leisen und zu unmobil,unbequemen akg k142 hd abkaufen würde ich es mir überlegen.
> 
> Irgendwelche Alternativen?



Dachte das würde bei deinem angegebenen Budget von 130 noch gehen


----------



## Nearfreak (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja,das war die Schmerzgrenze,da dort der Preis der Beyerdynamik DT 770 Pro anfängt.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

- maximales Budget: ca 100€ bis 150€ (obwohl die 150 die extremste schmerzgrenze ist.)
- offen oder geschlossen: am liebsten geschlossen
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden: Jopp ne Xonar D2/PM
- Anwendungsbereich?  Spiele 75% Musik 25% 
- Musikgeschmack? 80% Metall, Alternative, Rock, 10% Tekkno, Dance, 10% Charts
- Mobilereinsatz wäre super da es dann auch am Handy betrieben wird so 50% dann pc betrieben und zu 50% am Handy.

was gibts da schönes für mich?

thx im vorraus


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

wenn du an deinem fon hören willst, kannst du einen beyer vergessen ohne khv.
braucht zuviel saft. würd dir den senn 25 empfehlen, ist aber nicht ohrumschliessend.
der audio technica 50 ist auch ok, kann aber am fon auch etwas zu leise sein.


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich selber hab die Audiotechnica ATH-M50, die sind am iPhone nicht wirklich leiser als 32Ohm KH (Die ham ja auch bloß 38 Ohm)


----------



## Nearfreak (25. Dezember 2012)

OK,dann suche ich etwas günstigeres als die at m50...
Wie sieht es mit den shure srh 750 dj aus?


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@*Nearfreak*
Schau/Hör dir mal die K518 an. Rein Auflösungstechnisch sind sie ein Rückschritt zu deinen AKG, dafür isolieren sie gut und sind Bassschleudern... falls gewünscht 
Übrigens hat die Isolation rein gar nichts mit dem Gewicht und Größe der Ohrmuscheln zu tun! 
Bestes Beispiel die Beats. Die dichten bescheiden ab, obwohl sie groß und schwer sind (auch die Ohrmuscheln)

@*WaldemarE*
Du darfst dir mal die Audio-Technica ATH-M50 anhören 
Ansonsten vielleicht noch die Ultrasone Hifi 450 oder 580!?


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich selber hab die Audiotechnica ATH-M50, die sind am iPhone nicht wirklich leiser als 32Ohm KH (Die ham ja auch bloß 38 Ohm)


 hatte die auch, sind definitiv leiser, weil die größeren muscheln ja auch bewegt werden müssen,
liegt nicht nur an den ohm, sondern auch zb an db/m wirkungsgrad.
aber im rahmen liegen die natürlich bei der größe.
gebraucht kriegt man die auf ebay auch für so 100..
allerdings ist das standardkabel 3m lang und schwer, wegen mobilität..


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Könntest du bitte mal aufhören diesen Unfug zu erzählen, nachher glaubt das noch jemand 
Größere Muscheln müssen bewegt werden? Ähja, die Muscheln werden nicht bewegt, sondern die Membran!

Was "laut" ist, empfindet Jeder anderst, also soll es derjenige ausprobieren und du nicht behaupten es wäre zu leise!


----------



## Nearfreak (25. Dezember 2012)

Die akg k518 hat mein Bruder,ich hab sie ihm zu Weihnachten geschenkt,für mich sind die garnichts,etwas zu basslastig ,dazu extrem unbequem und nicht länger als 10 min auszuhalten 

Zum thema lautstärke...ich habe mein handy gerootet und benutze einen speaker booster


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dann gäbe es noch die Ultrasone, die ich ebenfalls im Post erwähnt hatte, die sind aber auch Beide basslastig!
Alternativ gibt es noch die Shure SRH440 aus dem Startpost, die sind leicht anzutreiben, isolieren aber mehr schlecht als recht...

Die drei Modelle kannst du beispielsweise mal im Rockshop testen, genau wie den DT770.


----------



## Nearfreak (25. Dezember 2012)

Danke ,ich denke dass der unterschied vom akg k142 Hd zum dt770 pro viel größer sein wird als der unterschied zum shure 440


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



soth schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte mal aufhören diesen Unfug zu erzählen, nachher glaubt das noch jemand
> Größere Muscheln müssen bewegt werden? Ähja, die Muscheln werden nicht bewegt, sondern die Membran!
> 
> Was "laut" ist, empfindet Jeder anderst, also soll es derjenige ausprobieren und du nicht behaupten es wäre zu leise!


ja, die membran, ist klar. wenn man von billighörern kommt, ist der sound meist leiser oder zu leise bei ausgewachsenen studiohörern, natürlich kann man das behaupten. ein handy oder ipod hat nunmal nicht so viel power um die dinger anzutreiben wie ein verstärker.



> Übrigens hat die Isolation rein gar nichts mit dem Gewicht und Größe der Ohrmuscheln zu tun!
> Bestes Beispiel die Beats. Die dichten bescheiden ab, obwohl sie groß und schwer sind (auch die Ohrmuscheln)


natürlich ist die abhängig von der masse.  
groß und schwer, MUSS NICHT gut abdichten, aber nur eine gewisse masse KANN gut abdichten.


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Einfach ausprobieren, vor allem auch im Bezug aufs Sounding!
Afaik hängt auch ein K142 HD an der Ausstellungswand, dann kannst du einen Direktvergleich machen...



schmeck schrieb:


> ein handy  oder ipod hat nunmal nicht so viel power um die dinger anzutreiben wie  ein verstärker.


Das hat auch niemand behauptet, aber man bekommt sie trotzdem so laut, dass es auf Dauer nicht gut für das Gehör ist!



schmeck schrieb:


> ja, die membran, ist klar. wenn man von  billighörern kommt, ist der sound meist leiser oder zu leise bei  ausgewachsenen studiohörern, natürlich kann man das behaupten.


Du verallgemeinerst hier viel zu sehr! Wenn ein KH als Studiokopfhörer ausgewiesen ist, lässt sich daraus noch kein Rückschluss auf die Lautstärke ziehen!



schmeck schrieb:


> natürlich ist die abhängig von der masse.
> groß und schwer, MUSS NICHT gut abdichten, aber nur eine gewisse masse KANN gut abdichten.


Nein die Isolation ist primär abhängig vom verwendeten Material des Polsters, dem Sitz und dem Anpressdruck der Kopfhörer! 
Häng doch Gewicht an die Ohrmuscheln deines Kopfhörers... Dadurch "werden die Muscheln schwerer", die Lautstärke ändert sich nicht, bzw. nur aufgrund des höheren Anpressdrucks. 
Erhöhte Masse kann zu höherem Anpressdruck führen, das kann ein leichter Kopfhörer aber je nach Konstruktion genauso gut, weshalb deine Verallgemeinerung auch hier einfach nur falsch ist! 
Eben eine Verallgemeinerung...


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Nearfreak schrieb:


> Danke ,ich denke dass der unterschied vom akg k142 Hd zum dt770 pro viel größer sein wird als der unterschied zum shure 440


 nochmal, vergiss die dt770 für den mobilen gebrauch ohne khv.


----------



## Nearfreak (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja,ist mir inzwischen klar,doch ich wüsste beileibe keinen Kopfhörer...welcher halbwegs Mobil,vllt. geschlossen und eine verbesserung zu meinen jetzigen KH ist.
Mein jetziges Stück kostet mit 90 Euro ja auch nicht wenig.


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



schmeck schrieb:


> nochmal, vergiss die dt770 für den mobilen gebrauch ohne khv.


Hast du es schon einmal ausprobiert?
Der DT770 fällt ganz sicher weniger wegen der Lautstärke raus, eher wegen der schlechten Isolierung und dem möglicherweise störrenden Kabel!


----------



## Nearfreak (25. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Hast du es schon einmal ausprobiert?
> Der DT770 fällt ganz sicher weniger wegen der Lautstärke raus, eher wegen der schlechten Isolierung und dem möglicherweise störrenden Kabel!




Ich meinte doch den dt 770 (Die geschlossene Variante).
Hoert man einen Unterschied zws. Den verschiedenen Ohm Variationen beim 770er


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja, ich meinte den DT770 und der isoliert für einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer verhältnismäßig schlecht!

Wegen den unterschiedlichen Versionen:
Ich kenne nur den DT770 Pro mit 250 und 80 Ohm und den Edition mit 600 Ohm, hier ist aber ein ausführlicher Vergleich:
[GUIDE] Sonic Differences Between DT770-DT990 Models & More


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



soth schrieb:


> Das hat auch niemand behauptet, aber man bekommt sie trotzdem so laut, dass es auf Dauer nicht gut für das Gehör ist!


schonmal einen großen beyer oder akg am ipod betrieben? die bekommt man nicht lauter als gesprächslautstärke.



> Du verallgemeinerst hier viel zu sehr! Wenn ein KH als Studiokopfhörer ausgewiesen ist, lässt sich daraus noch kein Rückschluss auf die Lautstärke ziehen!


das sind erfahrungswerte, das kann man sehr wohl sagen. die wenigsten entfalten den sound & lautstärke an einem mobilgerät. dabei natürlich mit ausnahmen, die aber dann auch diese sind.



> Nein die Isolation ist primär abhängig vom verwendeten Material des Polsters, dem Sitz und dem Anpressdruck der Kopfhörer!


genau, schweres material der polster (zb velour gg leder) und mehr anpressdruck durch mehr gewicht.
deine polemik überlese ich einfach.
natürlich ist das eine frage der konstruktion, aber mit mehr masse kann man einfach mehr isolation aufbringen, ganz einfach. das ist normale physik. mehr masse=höhere dichte0größere isolation. natürlich bei entsprechender konstruktion, aber ich dachte, das wär klar.


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was für dich zu leise ist ist für Andere mehr als ausreichend laut! Übrigens sehe ich keine Notwendikeit große Bügelkopfhörer an einem MP3-Player zu betreiben...
Und ja ich habe schon einen DT880 an einem IPod Classic und einem Touch betrieben...

Deine Erfahrungswerte sind auch gut und wichtig, aber deine Verallgemeinrungen sind einfach unsachlich.
Wieso sollte ein "Studiokopfhörer" mit der selben Konstruktion leiser sein, als ein baugleicher "Hifi"-Kopfhörer?

Und noch einmal das Gewicht ist uninteressant! Der Anpressdruck kommt nur zu einem minimalen Teil vom Gewicht und auch nur bei entsprechender Bügelform...
Für den Anpressdruck ist vielmehr die Steifigkeit, sowie Form/Bauweise des Bügels zuständig und nicht das Gewicht der Muscheln!


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kann mir jemand ein/en Headset/Kopfhörer empfehlen, der sehr große Ohrmuscheln hat? Als Hörgeräteträger braucht man noch Abstand zwischen Hörgerät und Muschel, sonst gibts nervige Interferenzen, was zu einem Pfeifen des Hörgeräts führt.

MfG


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein/en Headset/Kopfhörer empfehlen, der sehr große Ohrmuscheln hat? Als Hörgeräteträger braucht man noch Abstand zwischen Hörgerät und Muschel, sonst gibts nervige Interferenzen, was zu einem Pfeifen des Hörgeräts führt.



Geht es mehr um die Breite oder mehr um die Tiefe der Muschel? Preis?
Habe jetzt einen mit ovalen Muscheln(Platz innen 5 x 6 cm) und Tiefe 1,8 - 2,5 cm(angewinkelte Treiber).
Am Montag bekomme ich noch einen Beyer, mal schauen, wie groß die sind.
Vielleicht besser in ein gut sortiertes Fachgeschäft gehen und probehören/ - aufsetzen?
Gruß


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hat sich erledigt, mein Dad hat was passendes in seinem Fundus ausgegraben


----------



## bL4tt (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi,
Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einen neuen Headset.
Aktuell besitze ich ein Steelseries siberia full Size Usb Headdingens.
Das Headset ist sau bequem....dann hörts aber auch auf. 
Das mic  der sound :|, einzig die optik ist noch Top.
Jetzt zu meinem Problemchen:
Ich besitze ein Xmg p501 Notebook von Schenker.
Heisst ich haber "nur" eine onboard realtek hd soundkarte. Ich habe mir, die Faqs bereits durchgelesen, bin aber nicht ganz schlau geworden.
Was muss ich machen, wenn ich ein Stereo/kopfhörer/headset nutzen möchte.
Lohnt hier eine externe Soundkarte, oder reicht die onboarkarte?
Mfg und danke


----------



## jumpel (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi,
ich hab seit Jahren ein Speed Link Headset mit Mic und Lautstärkeregler am Kabel.
Seit einiger Zeit scheint der Stecker aber einen Wackler zu haben und ich bekomm in Spielen nur noch mono-Sound und/oder es wird sehr sehr leise, dass man das Ding im Prinzip vergessen kann.

Jetzt suche ich Ersatz und bin auf diesen Einkaufsführer gestoßen. Danke!
Mein damaliges hat so ca. 35€ im Einzelhandel gekostet.
Wenn ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Geräte in dieser Region empfehlen könntet wär ich sehr dankbar.
Ich hab mir bisjetzt mal das 
"Creative Headset Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming 3,5mm Klinkenstecker Schwarz/Rot" von Seite 1 rausgesucht. Kann man da zugreifen oder gibt es bspw. für 50€ eines was um 100% besser ist?


EDIT:
Kann jemand was zum "Sennheiser PC 310 Gaming Headset" sagen?
Sennheiser ist doch schon was besseres oder?
Allerdings kann ich auch auf der Hersteller Page nichts dazu finden, ob man Mic an oder aus schalten, bzw. generell die Lautstärke am Kabel regeln kann. Das wäre mir schon wichtig.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jungs, kauft euch keine Headsets sondern Kopfhörer, Mikro dazu, ranpfriemeln und mal eben 50-80% gespart!


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Jungs, kauft euch keine Headsets sondern Kopfhörer, Mikro dazu, ranpfriemeln und mal eben 50-80% gespart!


 
und der sound ist um welten besser!! kopfhörer, mikro und soundkarte --> perfekt!!


----------



## Deathranger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

.......


----------



## To4sty (18. Februar 2013)

Deathranger schrieb:


> hi suche nen hedset das sehr sehr sehr laut ist an meiner asus xonar   habe im mom noch mein   creative fetelity hedset das nicht usb und das  ist die 1 vieseon und das ist halt nicht mehr so laut wie es damals mal  wahr ka villt geht es nun doch kaputt habe mir extra schon die asus dgx  xonar geholt dachte villt es es so lauter wieder mfg
> max habe ich nächste woche so 155 euro habe ich dann zusammen gespart  und es soll für  ts musik  livestream und zocken sein mfg und der ton  soll halt echt  mega laut sein da ich naja meine boxe nicht anschlissen  darf.... da meine eltern sonst sagen das wer zu laut  obwohl die boxen  nur auf 10% der lautstäke sind ^^....
> Bsw  damals an meinen alten  amd  pc und  dem asus M2NSLI_Deluxe board da habe ich das  hedset so  laut bekommen das es  schon richtig in den hören weh getahn hat  und das  war da auch nur an dem onboard chip



Wieso willst du so laut hören, dass dir deine Ohren weh tun?


----------



## Deathranger2010 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

......


----------



## Metalic (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Deine Ohren werden es dir irgendwann "danken". 
Muss es ein Headset sein? Lese raus, dass du etwas suchst um Musik zu hören. Da wäre das Mikro ja schonmal total überflüssig.


----------



## Deathranger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

........


----------



## killer89 (18. Februar 2013)

Deathranger schrieb:


> naja geht genarel darum da ich ja mmo spiele hust hust das böse wow  und auch raide brauch ich schon nen mic also  klar könnte es auch nen ansteck mic und nen kopfhörer sein solang ich das gut laut bekomme an meiner asus xonar dgx
> Naja musik höre ich neben bei halt also viel techno und halt nen radio sender aus hessen you fm aber meinstens halt neben bei techno
> dann guck ich auch zwichen duch filme/lievestreams
> Und halt bin richtig viel im teamspeak
> und ja das es mir meine ohren ihrgendwann danken werden jop  das mir schon klar



Wenn du hier eine Beratung bzw. Hilfe suchst, dann möchte ich dich bitten erst einmal vernünftige Sätze mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Satzzeichen und vernünftiger Rechtschreibung zu schreiben! Das ist ja grausig. Mal abgesehen von dem Undank deinen Eltern und deinen Ohren gegenüber... viel Spaß, wenn du selbst für dich sorgen musst und deine Ohren freuen sich schon auf das Hörgerät.

MfG


----------



## Skeksis (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Komisch, ich raide seit Release Progress und spiel schon ewig nicht mehr mit Headset sondern mit KH und Zalman bzw Modmic (wenn es endlich mal ankommt). Ich kann mich problemlos unterhalten im TS.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. März 2013)

Habe mal den Einkaufsführer gelesen, und mich vorläufig für das Creative Aurvana Live entschieden.
Wollte jetzt fragen, ob sich das lohnt, oder ob ich zum günstigeren Superlux greifen soll?
Denn:
Hatte bis jetzt ein Creative Tactic3d Alpha Headset, welches nun allerdings kaputt ist. --> Klanganforderungen sind nicht sooo hoch.
Benutze die Kopfhörer beim spielen und höre auch oft Musik (ca. 2 Stunden am Tag), meistens Beats, allerdings sind andere Genres auch drin, je nach dem worauf ich grade Bock hab.
Öfters ist auch mal was episches drin.


----------



## Darkseth (15. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Geschmacksache. Kannst ruhig zu den Aurvana greifen, die sind auch ne super Wahl.
Ob die besser gefallen als die Superlux, ist geschmacksache. Du machst mit beiden nix falsch


----------



## _PeG_ (15. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

AKG Q-701 White
http://www.testberichte.de/p/akg-tests/q701-testbericht.html

habe ich gerade gesehen und denke, die dinger sind gar nicht mal so verkehrt (falls ich mich irren sollte, dann berichtigt mich bitte!!).. 
falls also gerade jemand kopfhörer sucht, dann habt ihr in knapp 6 1/2 stunden die möglichkeit.. 

liebste grüße


----------



## doc1911 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey,
sind die empfohlenen KH noch aktuell? Beitrag wurde vor knapp einem Jahr das letzte mal editiert. Kenn mich in punkto KH nicht so aus und weiß auch nicht wie rasant da die Entwicklung ist.


----------



## X2theZ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

im kopfhörer-sektor wird nicht wie pc-hardware-sektor alle monate was neuers/besseres released 
soll heißen, dass man die im startpost empfohlenen nach wie vor noch kaufen kann. also "überholt" sind
diese keinsten falls 
durchaus möglich, dass es mittlerweile wieder den ein oder anderen preis-leistungs-kh gibt. aber wer hat schon
den kompletten markt immer im auge.


----------



## _PeG_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hi jungens,

meine frage ist vermutlich etwas deplaziert, aber ich wage dennoch einen versuch.. 

ich nutze der zeit die sennheiser mx65 (Sennheiser MX 65 VC Street II Stereo-In-Ear-Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik) für unterwegs.. leider geben die dinger langsam den geist auf.. hat jemand einen guten vorschlag für neue mobile "in-ear" kopfhörer?? 

ALLERDINGS ist das ganze an eine bedingung geknüpft, denn ich habe nicht ohne grund die mx65 gewählt.. "normale" kopfhörer halten bei mir einfach nicht und fallen ständig raus.. 

hatte mir zwar welche angeschaut:
Superlux HD 381
Superlux HD 381 F
(keine ahnung was den unterschied der versionen ausmacht)

ABER befürchte die werden in meinem ohr auch wieder nicht halten............


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. März 2013)

Also ich hab die Apple EarPods (die so komisch aussehen ), und hatte früher auch das Rausfall-Problem.
Die EarPods fallen mir aber nie raus!
Kann sie die nur empfehlen!


----------



## _PeG_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

1. apple gefällt mir nicht.. 
2. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese ohrstöpsel halten.. 

aber danke für den tipp..


----------



## killer89 (22. März 2013)

In-Ears halten eigentlich immer... die von dir verlinkten Sennheiser sehen aus wie die klassischen Knöpfe, die vor dem Gehörgang  aufhören und nur eine weitere Halterung haben... In-Ears werden in den Gehörgang gesteckt!

MfG


----------



## _PeG_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



killer89 schrieb:


> In-Ears halten eigentlich immer... die von dir verlinkten Sennheiser sehen aus wie die klassischen Knöpfe, die vor dem Gehörgang  aufhören und nur eine weitere Halterung haben... In-Ears werden in den Gehörgang gesteckt!
> 
> MfG


 
alles klaro.. ich glaube ich werde das mal probieren.. 
vorschläghe für top sound zu einem bezahlbaren fairen preis??


----------



## X2theZ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

preisvorstellung?

oder ist der preis der von dir bereits genannten superlux schon das verfügbare budget?

einen guten kandidaten hätte ich hier mal zb:
Shure SE-215 K E Black: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto


edit:
oder: http://www.amazon.de/Klipsch-Image-S4-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-schwarz/dp/B005ZMQCTG/ref=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1363963864&sr=1-1


----------



## killer89 (22. März 2013)

Also für nur einmal probieren, wie In-Ears überhaupt sind, würde ich fast die Creative EP630 für rund 16€ bei Amazon empfehlen, die mögen vielleicht etwas dumpf und basslastig sein, aber wenn man noch nie In-Ears hatte, ist das ein kalkulierbares Risiko. Es sind auch drei verschiedene Größen der Ohrpolster dabei.

MfG

P.S. Bitte nicht hauen für die Empfehlung


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



killer89 schrieb:


> Also für nur einmal probieren, wie In-Ears überhaupt sind, würde ich fast die Creative EP630 für rund 16€ bei Amazon empfehlen, die mögen vielleicht etwas dumpf und basslastig sein, aber wenn man noch nie In-Ears hatte, ist das ein kalkulierbares Risiko. Es sind auch drei verschiedene Größen der Ohrpolster dabei.
> 
> MfG
> 
> P.S. Bitte nicht hauen für die Empfehlung


 
"Hören Sie, ich weiß nicht was daran Blasphemie sein soll, wenn man nur Creative sagt."
"DU MACHST ALLES NUR NOCH SCHLIMMER FÜR DICH, ELENDER!"
"Noch schlimmer? Was kann denn noch schlimmer sein, häh? Cre-a-tive! Cre-a-tive! Cre-a-tive!"

Nein, aber im Ernst. Die drei verschiedenen Ohrstopfen gibt es inzwischen wohl bei sehr vielen In-Ears. Zudem denke ich, dass es sich nicht lohnt, In-Ears nur zum Testen des Sitzes zu kaufen, zumindest nicht in dem Preisbereich (zumal unterschiedliche Modelle ja auch unterschiedlich sitzen können). Da würde ich selber das Geld entweder sparen oder direkt in die "richtigen" In-Ears investieren.

Stichwort Superlux:
Bei den Kopfhörern erlauben die Buchstaben einen Rückschluss auf den Frequenzverlauf. Ich glaube "B" stand für angehobenen Bass, "F" für abgesenkten und kein Buchstabe für etwas dazwischen. Ich schätze, dass es bei den In-Ears gleich abläuft.


----------



## _PeG_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

preisvostellung ist etwas schwierig..

erstmal so wenig wie möglich, aber ich stehe auf guten sund und würde wohl auch ein paar euro investieren.. die shure für 100 euro sind mir allerdings definiiv zu viel..

AKG Premium In-Ear Kopfhörer mit Aluminium Gehäuse: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Beyerdynamic DTX101iE In-Ear-Kopfhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Klipsch Image S4 In-Ear Kopfhörer schwarz/chrome: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder doch lieber einen der oben benannten superlux??



_PeG_ schrieb:


> hatte mir zwar welche angeschaut:
> Superlux HD 381
> Superlux HD 381 F
> (keine ahnung was den unterschied der versionen ausmacht)


 
kann jemand etwas zum preisleistungsverhältnis sagen??


----------



## killer89 (22. März 2013)

Also nachdem ich zuvor noch nie In-Ears hatte, habe ich mir lieber ersteinmal den P/L-Tipp gekauft, den ich zuvor gefunden hatte (fragt bitte nicht wo...). Lieber so, als n Haufen Geld für unangenehme Dinger zu investieren... ok, kann man ja zurücksenden etc., aber mir sind ehrlich gesagt 70€ auch zu viel für n bissl Musik unterwegs, wenn auch 16€ Teile mich gut beschallen.

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich nicht gerne gute Musik höre, aber dazu hab ich ne gescheite Anlage zu Hause!

MfG


----------



## _PeG_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

stimmt wohl.. ich glaube ich werde zunächst die superlux mal testen.. 

nur was ist der unterschied zwischen der "normalen" und der "f" version??


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> stimmt wohl.. ich glaube ich werde zunächst die superlux mal testen..
> 
> nur was ist der unterschied zwischen der "normalen" und der "f" version??


 
Siehe hier: Superlux - HD381 Series

Laut Diagrammen wird der 381 ohne Buchstaben deutlich stärkeren Tiefton ab 500 Hz abwärts liefern als der 381 F. Weicht also etwas von meiner vorherigen Aussage (aus dem Gedächtnis) ab.


----------



## _PeG_ (23. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

danke..


----------



## slayerXXXX (23. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi Leute,

ich benötige bitte eine Kaufberatung für Kopfhörer zum zocken. Es sollte einen guten Klang haben, wenn möglich nicht so warm an den Ohren werden, USB oder Klinke ist mir egal.
Ich habe eine onboard Soundkarte bisher (Crosshair III Formula Board). Und es sollte nicht so teuer sein maxxxxxx 100 €. Lieber Richtung 50 €. Ich zocke als Familienvater max. 2h am Stück eher eine am Tag. Es soll weder für Daueraction noch LAN Partys sein. Da ich nicht weiß, wie 5.1 Raumklang im Kopfhörer ist weiß ich nicht, ob ich das brauche. Aber zum Zocken wäre das schon gut oder? Da Teil soll auf jeden Fall eine Lautstärkeregelung haben.
Falls ich was vergessen habe schreibt einfach.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß André


----------



## _PeG_ (23. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

superlux hd681.. 
hammer sound für wenig geld (zumindest in kombination mit einer soka z.b. asus xonar dx), allerdings ohne lautstärke regelung..


----------



## slayerXXXX (23. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mhh ok aber ne Lautstärkeregelung am Kabel oder der Ohrmuschel ist eigentlich Pflicht für mich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. März 2013)

Creative Tactic3D Alpha.
Kostet nur 40€ und der Raumklang ist klasse.
Nur das Mikro ist was leise, aber das kann man ändern, siehe Video auf meinem YouTube-Kanal "Cartendole".


----------



## slayerXXXX (24. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ok Creative Tactic3D Alpha klingt schon ok, aber sind doch viele mittlere und negative einträge zB bei Amazon wegen der Qualität. Es soll natürlich nicht gleich kaputt gehen nur weils mein Sohn mal kurz in den Händen hat.
Noch Alternativen?


----------



## slayerXXXX (24. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Oder sagen wir mal so: wo ist denn der nächste Qualitätssprung bei welchem Preis/ Modell?


----------



## _PeG_ (24. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

so habe mir soeben die superlux hd381 bei thomann.de bestellt.. ich bin gespannt.. 

für den preis von 19,90 macht man aber sicherlich nichts verkehrt.. noch dazu nutze ich bereits den superlux hd681 und bin völlig begeistert von dem sound für den preis.. 




*EDIT:*
uiuiui der in ear von superlux ist ziemlich basslastig, aber mit etwas spielerei an den soundsettings kriegt man einen sau guten sound hin.. 

habe mir heute dennoch die "f" version geordert und bin gespannt wie diese sich untershceidet.. der weniger gefallende in ear geht einfach zurück zu thomann..


----------



## slayerXXXX (26. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was sagt ihr zu Creative FATAL1TY Pro Series Gaming Headset?
*
*


----------



## _PeG_ (26. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

nie wieder nen gaming headset!! 
hatte mal das roccat kave und dachte es wäre toll, bis ich dann lieber zu einem kopfhörer in kombination mit mikro gegriffen habe..

für das gleiche geld bekommst du wesentlich besseren sound!! 
und dieses 5.1 gamingheadset gebrabbel ist totaler quatsch!! nur marketing schwachsinn..








*PS: *wenn ich in mein blue sky exo² system einen kh stecker, habe ich dann dieselbe qualität, als würde ich den kh direkt in die soka stöpseln oder geht mirt durch das zwischenschalten des der boxen etwas an qualität verloren??


----------



## X2theZ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



slayerXXXX schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu Creative FATAL1TY Pro Series Gaming Headset?
> *
> *



das hatte ich mal 
dank des hilfreichen startposts dieses threads hab ich nun den beyerdynamic 990pro und würde jetzt das creativ wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr um 5,- kaufen 



_PeG_ schrieb:


> *PS: *wenn ich in mein blue sky exo² system einen kh stecker, habe ich dann dieselbe qualität, als würde ich den kh direkt in die soka stöpseln oder geht mirt durch das zwischenschalten des der boxen etwas an qualität verloren??



ich denke, dass ein möglicher qualitätsverlust dabei nicht über den messbaren bereich hinausgeht.
schließlich wird das signal der soka ja "nur" weitergegeben.


----------



## slayerXXXX (27. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ach okay danke für den Rat  So langsam hat sich bei mir noch nix rauskristalisiert leider... Gebt man input


----------



## _PeG_ (28. März 2013)

superlux hd681 + mikrofon + asus xonar dx


sehr günstig und trotzdem hammermäßiger sound!! (besser als bei nem gamingheadset)


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. März 2013)

Man sollte allerdings beachten (wegen der Ortung), dasaß Ohr erst geschult werden muss.
Am Anfang Achter man da nicht so drauf, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit ist das Ohr daran gewöhnt und das mit der Ortung klappt auch.
Nurmal so


----------



## _PeG_ (28. März 2013)

also ich fand die ortung im vergleich zum vorher genutzten roccat kave auf anhieb um welten besser..

dank der software bzw. des treibers der xonar konnte man auch alles perfekt anpassen..

lag vermutlich auch am kave..


----------



## slayerXXXX (28. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> superlux hd681 + mikrofon + asus xonar dx
> 
> 
> sehr günstig und trotzdem hammermäßiger sound!! (besser als bei nem gamingheadset)


 
sind die denn auch 5.1 tauglich? Oder nur stereo?


----------



## slayerXXXX (28. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> superlux hd681
> sehr günstig und trotzdem hammermäßiger sound!! (besser als bei nem gamingheadset)



haben die eine lautstärkeregelung am kabel?


----------



## _PeG_ (28. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



slayerXXXX schrieb:


> sind die denn auch 5.1 tauglich? Oder nur stereo?


 
sind  natürlich stereo, aber dank treibersoftware der soka kann man 5.1  simulieren.. also für eine ortung in bf3 ist es (meiner meinung nach)  perfekt!! 



slayerXXXX schrieb:


> haben die eine lautstärkeregelung am kabel?


 
nein, aber ich nutze einfach meine tastatur (microsoft sidewinder x4) zum lautstärke regeln.. 





ps: doppelpost ist doof..


----------



## slayerXXXX (29. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

jop^^ dies oben gepostete kabel zum einstellen der lautstärke ist nicht zu empfehlen? weil ich habe weder eine multimedia tastatur noch eine andere möglichkeit das zu regeln. also wäre das schon cool. wird die quali dann wirklich sooo schlecht?


----------



## Robonator (29. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> superlux hd681 + mikrofon + asus xonar dx


Ist die DX nicht ein wenig Oversized für ein HD681? Da reicht ne DGX doch dicke


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (29. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja, man kann immer auf Zuwachs kaufen


----------



## slayerXXXX (29. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ist die DX nicht ein wenig Oversized für ein HD681? Da reicht ne DGX doch dicke



ich wollte mir keine neue soundkarte kaufen sondern die interne nehmen. sollte doch auch passen denke ich (crosshair III)?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (29. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Für das Superlux ist das noch im Rahmen, besser wäre der Klang aber mit einer Xonar...


----------



## _PeG_ (29. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ist die DX nicht ein wenig Oversized für ein HD681? Da reicht ne DGX doch dicke


 
durch aus, aber evtl. kommt ja mal ein "besserer" kh, dann wäre eine dx doch schon ganz gut..
noch dazu kann ich nur berichten, wie ich es selbst nutze und insofern ist der sound echt sau gut in dieser kombination..


----------



## slayerXXXX (29. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also die HD861 klingt schon ganz gut. Aber ich brauche eine Lautstärkeregelung. Gibt es denn nix in der Klangrichtung für so 50-100€ mit Regelung?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (29. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Imho lohnt es sich da eher die HD 681 zu kaufen und dann ne Tastatur mit Regelung dazu, kommt günstiger... Richtig lohnen vom Unterschied her tut es sich erst, wenn du das Budget auf so 120-160€ ausweitest


----------



## slayerXXXX (30. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Imho lohnt es sich da eher die HD 681 zu kaufen und dann ne Tastatur mit Regelung dazu, kommt günstiger... Richtig lohnen vom Unterschied her tut es sich erst, wenn du das Budget auf so 120-160€ ausweitest


 
mhhh und was gibt es dann? sag mal an bitte


----------



## _PeG_ (30. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

in etwas über zwei stunden:
                                                    AKG Kopfhörer 12Hz-28KHz "AKG K 550 "


----------



## slayerXXXX (30. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
> 
> in etwas über zwei stunden:
> AKG Kopfhörer 12Hz-28KHz "AKG K 550 "



die kosten aber schon 200€ 

ich überlege gerade ob ich das mache mit den HD und der tastatur )


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (30. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja neue Tastatur ~15-20€, HD 689 20€ und fertig


----------



## Robonator (30. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> ich wollte mir keine neue soundkarte kaufen sondern die interne nehmen. sollte doch auch passen denke ich (crosshair III)?


Das Erlebnis wird mit z.B. einer Xonar DG oder besser, deutlich besser sein als mit OnBoard. Ich will mir seitdem kein OnBoard mehr antun 
Außerdem kommt dann noch die nette Spielerei namens Dolby Headphone hinzu


----------



## _PeG_ (30. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



slayerXXXX schrieb:


> die kosten aber schon 200€
> 
> ich überlege gerade ob ich das mache mit den HD und der tastatur )



ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

--> 139,90€ jetzt gerade.. darum ja der link, weil die dinger im angebot sind..


----------



## slayerXXXX (31. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

oki hab mit die HD und ne Tastatur bestellt. Und wehe das klingt nicht


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Klingen wird es, ob es die gefällt ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sonst noch ne Soundkarte dazu


----------



## Heuamöbe (3. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn einem die Abstimmung nicht gefällt hilft auch keine Soundkarte 
Aber ich denke auch, dass du mit dem Superlux 681 gut beraten bist, maximal ein Superlux 681 B wäre im Bereich bis ~60€ eine Alternative^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (3. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ahoi zusammen.

Ich sitze gerade hier mit diversen Kopfhörern am PC und vergleiche davon aktuell den Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro mit dem AKG K271 Mk II (Geräte bei Bedarf im Profil zu sehen, viele Waves, einige mp3s aus Waves). Einige Lieder stehen noch aus, wobei sich schon ein deutliches Bild abzeichnet. Der Beyer macht schon Laune und weiß in vielen Punkten zu gefallen. ABER: Er zischt unheimlich stark. Bei vielen S-Lauten und besonders Frauenstimmen sorgt das dafür, dass das ansonsten angenehme Klangbild unheimlich getrübt wird.
Eine kurze Suche hat gezeigt, dass in manchen Frequenzverläufen des DT 990 Pro ein starker Peak bei ca. 10 kHz zu sehen ist. Eine testweise Absenkung des Bereiches mit dem Equalizer von foobar2000 bringt hier auch tatsächlich Besserung. Allerdings hat der AKG in dem Bereich angeblich ebenfalls einen Peak, der sogar noch deutlicher sein soll, zischt aber nicht ansatzweise.

Liegt das tatsächlich einfach an der klanglichen Abstimmung des Beyers oder seht ihr andere Gründe (muss sich einspielen, ist ne schlechte Charge)? Bisher scheint das sonst niemand angemerkt oder sich daran gestört zu haben.


----------



## soth (3. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die zischenden S-Laute werden gerne mal angemerkt.
Der DT880 hat auch den beyertypischen Höhenpeak, dass hat sich aber mit der Zeit etwas gebessert...

Zum Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (3. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Genau diese Verläufe hatte ich mir gerade auch angeschaut.  Und genau da überraschte mich eben auch der Peak des AKG, den man eben nicht so hört. Oder es ist beim Beyer eine Folge des generell stärkeren Hochtonbereichs. Es macht sich auch nicht in allen Liedern bemerkbar (zwei Stücke von Dead can Dance klangen z.B. sehr schön). Ich schau und höre mal weiter, was sich noch so ergibt.


----------



## Darkseth (4. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nein eher weniger. Bei Musik spielt sich das meiste zwischen 40 Hz und 10 Khz ab. Höher als 10 Khz kommt fast kein Instrument^^

Also laut dem Graph müsste der "Peak" beim AKG deutlicher sein, da sowohl die Senke VOR dem Peak, als auch der Abfall NACH dem Peak wesentlich stärker ist, als beim DT 990.
Dazu, dass der Tiefbass recht stark abfällt.
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn man die 60 Hz - 120 Hz um rund 5-6 dB senkt, die 8.5 Khz auch um rund 5-7 dB senkt (Peak ausgleichen), hätte man sicherlich einen SEHR angenehmen und ausgewogenen Hörer


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (5. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Nein eher weniger. Bei Musik spielt sich das meiste zwischen 40 Hz und 10 Khz ab. Höher als 10 Khz kommt fast kein Instrument^^
> 
> Also laut dem Graph müsste der "Peak" beim AKG deutlicher sein, da sowohl die Senke VOR dem Peak, als auch der Abfall NACH dem Peak wesentlich stärker ist, als beim DT 990.
> Dazu, dass der Tiefbass recht stark abfällt.
> Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn man die 60 Hz - 120 Hz um rund 5-6 dB senkt, die 8.5 Khz auch um rund 5-7 dB senkt (Peak ausgleichen), hätte man sicherlich einen SEHR angenehmen und ausgewogenen Hörer


 
Mit dem Equalizer werde ich eventuell nochmal etwas herumspielen, wobei gerade dessen Einsatz ja nicht erwünscht ist. Die Kopfhörer haben jetzt erst einmal einige Stunden Rauschen und Sinussignale bekommen. Die Meinungen zum Einspielen gehen ja weit auseinander; ein Test, ob es tatsächlich was bringt tut da ja nicht weh.

Ansonsten bestätigt dieser Fall immerhin sehr schön, dass der Klang nicht auf allein an den Frequenzverläufen festgemacht werden kann.  (Sollte zwar bekannt sein, aber Konjunktiv.)


----------



## X2theZ (5. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ich hab meinen dt990 einfach nur "benutzt", seit ich ihn hab.
(soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich besondere einspiel-verfahren für unnötig halte)
wollte nur zum einspiel-verhalten ansich eine erfahrungsmeldung abgeben.
und zwar, dass mir der hörer nach 2-3 monaten gebrauch auch besser vorgekommen ist.
kann natürlich einbildung auch sein. aber dass diese kh's mit der zeit besser werden, liest
man ja immer wieder und ich würd das auch bestätigen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (5. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wohl wahr. a_fire_inside hatte ähnliches ja auch in seinem K701-Test hier im Forum geschrieben, weswegen ich auch auf die Idee mit dem Einspielen kam. Die Modelle haben jetzt alle immerhin einige Stunden Töne und Geräusche hinter sich, nachher wird dann weiter gehört und notiert, was sich getan hat.


----------



## Darkseth (6. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Ansonsten bestätigt dieser Fall immerhin sehr schön, dass der Klang nicht auf allein an den Frequenzverläufen festgemacht werden kann.  (Sollte zwar bekannt sein, aber Konjunktiv.)


 Ohja und wie.. Ich besitze seit fast einem Jahr die Shure SE 215 in-ears, und hab vor 4 Wochen etwa die Audio technica ATH M50s hier gehabt.
Obwohl die Shure ne ecke mehr bass haben, fand ich die ATH M50s so aufn ersten Eindruck ne ganze ecke "dumpfer"; und die Shure wesentlich klarer, aus welchen gründen auch immer.
Beim ATH M50s fand ich den Bass so richtig aufgedickt/aufgedunsen, und es war mir persönlich iwie zu viel.. So vom Eindruck, als wäre zu viel Bass da, verglichen mit anderen Teilen des Frequenzganges.
Bei den Shure SE 215 ist es überhaupt nicht so. Da finde ich die bassbetonung (wobei ich die nur unterwegs höre) ziemlich Ideal, sie sind wesentlich klarer, und es ist, als ob der Sound einfach ein natürlicheres und ausgewogeneres Gesamtbild abliefert.
Wobei dieser Eindruck "eigentlich" laut dem Frequenzverlauf überhaupt keinen Sinn ergibt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Da spielt es vermutlich eine große Rolle, dass die Frequenzverläufe mit diskreten Tönen erstellt werden, während bei Musik und ähnlichem ja stets verschiedene Frequenzen gleichzeitig spielen. Durch die Überlagerung kommt es ja zu viel komplexeren Verläufen, die eben nicht mehr unbedingt sauber reproduziert werden können. Einmal durch den generellen Verlauf und eben auch durch die mitunter entstehenden Phasenverschiebungen der Einzelfrequenzen. Headroom untersucht letzteres ja unter anderem mit dem 500 Hz-Rechtecksignal, um die zeitlichen Abweichungen darzustellen. Eventuelle Schwächen in der zeitlichen Aulösung fallen im Frequenzverlauf ebenso wenig auf (bzw. können gar nicht dargestellt werden). Ich glaub Dir auf alle Fälle gerne Deine geschilderten Höreindrücke. 

Wie gesagt, ich find's ganz schön mal wieder die Bestätigung vor Augen geführt zu bekommen, dass man in Messwerte (besonders wenn man nicht alle hat) zu viel reinzudeuten.  Wobei ich zukünftig trotzdem meinen Spaß daran haben werde, solche Diagramme zu lesen.


----------



## Waxwiesel (6. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich suche den besten Kopfhörer bis max. 160 € ! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich da beraten .

Mfg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich zitiere einmal die wichtigsten Passagen dazu aus dem Startpost:



Startpost schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Hier werden nun einige Produkte empfohlen die sich schon vielfach bewährt haben und aus unserer Sicht allgemein empfehlenswert sind.
> Trotzdem sollte man sich immer die Mühe machen und sich selbst mit den eigenen Ohren die Produkte vor dem Kauf anhören. Jeder Mensch hat eine andere klangliche Wahrnehmung und niemand kann mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen was dir gefallen wird.
> ...


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (7. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Da ist aber eine kleine Ungenauigkeit drin: Die DT990 sind erheblich bassiger als die DT 770, die sind deutlich neutraler aber eben leichte "Badewanne"


----------



## iceman650 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

DT770 hat mit einer "leichten" Badewanne nichts zu tun 
Da sind die beiden Hörer deutlich näher aneinander als dass der 770er relativ neutral wäre mmn


----------



## Darkseth (8. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Eben. dt 770/990 sind fast gleich gesoundet. Die kleinen unterschiede ergeben sich nur durchs offene und geschlossene Design. Durch das geschlossene Design beim dt 770 sind die Bässe sogar druckvoller als beim dt 990. Es ist also eher umgekehrt.
Zudem gibts noch den ATH M50s, der momentan bei Redcoon für 30€ weniger zu haben ist, und damit ein gutes schnäppchen ist.

Den besten Kopfhörer bis 160€ gibts nicht.
Probier dt 770, dt 990, AHT M50s aus, und behalte den, der dir am besten gefällt. Jeder hat nen anderen Kopf (wegen Tragekomfort), sowie andere Klangliche vorlieben und geschmäcker sind auch verschieden.
Der eine findet den dt 770 viel besser, der andere den dt 990, der andere wiederum was anderes.

Den neutralen AKG K601 gibts leider nicht mehr, da er eingestellt wurde... Schade, denn wenn man keine Bass-schleuder sondern was neutrales/offenes wollte, war der K601 bei 150€ völlig Konkurrenzlos.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (8. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Absolut nicht. Die DT990 sind so basslastig, dass ich bei Cannibal Corpse nicht mehr die Snare raushören konnte, was mit den DT770 absolut kein Problem ist, sogar sehr klar und deutlich...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hm, schon merkwürdig.
Allgemein heißt es quasi überall, dass der 770 aufgrund Geschlossenheit mehr Bass hat. Auch im folgenden (Ortungs-)test wird der 770 teils abgewertet, wenn der Bass nicht per EQ gezügelt wird:
Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: (Updated: 4/4/13. Mad Dog added)

Und der Audio Technica m50 fällt nicht gerade besonders optimal auf, weil er u.a. kaum Bühne hat/ "im Kopf" spielt.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (9. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe beide im Laden mehrere Stunden lang mit meiner Musik verglichen und bin mir da absolut sicher... Die K601 waren mir etwas zu flach im Sound; für Spaß unterwegs und am Rechner waren die 770 für mich der goldene Mittelweg und ich bin nach wie vor perfekt zufrieden


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2013)

Wo hört ihr das immer?
Bei mir ist Saturn der einzige naheliegende Elektromarkt und da sind die KH in der Packung.


----------



## X2theZ (10. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hifi-fachhandel != elektromarkt !!! 

vielleicht kann dir hier jemand einen gut sortierten händler empfehlen, wenn du verrätst, wo du zuhause bist


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wo hört ihr das immer?
> Bei mir ist Saturn der einzige naheliegende Elektromarkt und da sind die KH in der Packung.


 
Fürs Probehören bieten sich echte Fachhändler an, die meist kleinere Ladenlokale betreiben, die auch nicht unbedingt mitten in der Stadt liegen. In kleineren Städten (< 50.000 Einwohner etwa) findet man solche Händler zudem leider nur seltener. Alternativ gibt es in manchem Gewerbegebiet noch entsprechende Händler oder Versandhändler, hier in Münster z.B. einen DJ- und PA-Ausstatter, der dann auch einige Studiosachen führt. Da muss man sich manchmal ein bisschen Zeit für die Suche nehmen, die sich dann aber auch lohnen kann.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2013)

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Bergisch Gladbach.
Köln ist auch erreichbar, aber schon ne Stunde Autofahrt weg.
In meinem Dorf wohnen ca. 1000 Leute .
Hat aber zum Glück ne gute Busanbindung.


----------



## H1ghfly3r (12. April 2013)

Was haltet ihr von ner xonar phoebus und nem Audio technica ath m50s?


----------



## Darkseth (12. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Beides spitze, aber die Phoebus ist evtl ein klein wenig überdimensioniert. Der ATH M50s kostet momentan 129€ bei Redcon dank dem 30€ Gutschein. Die Phoebus schon 150-160€, da stimmt das Verhältniss nichtmehr so ganz, und ist sehr grenzwertig.

Ich finde, eine Xonar DX reicht VÖLLIG aus für einen ATH M50s.

Was willst du denn damit machen? Zocken? Musik?
Zum Zocken würde ich eher nen DT 770 oder noch besser, nen offenen DT 990 Pro empfehlen. Der ATH M50s hat ne extrem kleine Bühne (Räumlichkeit)


----------



## H1ghfly3r (12. April 2013)

Hauptsächlich Zocken. Hab nur den ath und nen dt770 geordert da ich leider keinen hifi laden da hab. Mal sein welcher besser passt. Sollte halt ordentlich bumms für BF3 und crysis 3 liefern. Hatte bisher nur Headsets und bin gespannt obs nen WOW Effekt gibt


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (12. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Den wirst du definitiv haben, das Sennheiser PC150 mit dem ich vorher gezockt habe verblasst so dermaßen gegen meine DT770


----------



## H1ghfly3r (12. April 2013)

Hatte bisher das Razer tiamat (3 Tage) und dann das pc360 was ich allerdings klasse finde.


----------



## slayerXXXX (13. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin,

hab die Superlux HD681 bekommen und bissl getestet. Macht nen super Eindruck. ich bin voll zufrieden. Auch mit der internen Soundkarte. Vielen Dank für die Beratung!

Gruß André


----------



## Mindmachine (15. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kurze Frage :
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teufel Kopfhörer Aureol Real gemacht ? Kostet etwa 100 Euro


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ist denn der AKG K518+Asus Xonar DG geeignet (Gaming)? Oder kann der den Raumklang garnicht? Als Anlage würde ich mir eine Logitech 5.1 Anlage holen reicht da die Soundkarte? Was bringt den eigentlich 7.1 zu 5.1 für nen Vorteil?

Noch was: Ist das Logitech g35 für Gaming besser geeignet als der AKG und die Xonar?


----------



## Darkseth (18. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

K518 ist ziemlich bassig... Und ohraufliegend würde ich vll nicht unbedingt nehmen. Zum Zocken würde ich eher nen offenen Kopfhörer nehmen, z.B. superlux 681 (oder in einer Woche den neuen Superlux 681 Evo).
Xonar DGX ist mehr als ausreichend~
JEDER Stereo Kopfhörer kann Raumklang. Der wird nämlich von der Soundkarte berechnet, der Kopfhörer gibt nur das wieder, womit er von der Soundkarte gefüttert wird.
Du willst dir ein 5.1 Logitech system holen? Besser nicht.. Logitech ist Müll. Lass dich hier besser extra beraten, denn mit den plastiktröten wirst du nicht glücklich.

Logitech G35 klingt maximal so gut, wie ein 20€ Superlux 681. Selbst mit Xonar und Ansteckmikro bist du deutlich günstiger 
Kannst dir also mal überlegen, ob du den Aufpreis willst, nur weil "Gaming" im Namen steht.

Hast du den K518 schon?




Mindmachine schrieb:


> Kurze Frage :
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teufel Kopfhörer Aureol Real gemacht ? Kostet etwa 100 Euro


 
Das teil soll ein OEM Kopfhörer sein, wo Teufel seinen Aufkleber draufklebt. Gehört hab ich ihn nicht, soll aber sein Geld wohl nicht gerade wert sein.


----------



## iceman650 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Aureol Real: ein wahrer Teufel - Review, Reviews und lesenswerte KH-Themen - HIFI-FORUM
Naja, OEM ≠ schlecht, und das Review sagt ja aus, dass er eben nicht schlecht ist.
Außerdem ist es ja kein Problem, dass der K518 bassig ist, sofern es Mindmachine gefällt.


----------



## Darkseth (18. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das nicht, aber ich vermute mal, dass der Bass hier noch recht stark die höhen und vor allem die Mitten in den Hintergrund drückt. Zudem ist er geschlossen, und dürfte damit ne eher schlechte Räumlichkeit haben.
Das ist meiner Ansicht nach ein reiner Bassiger on-ear für unterwegs, und bei weitem nicht erste Wahl speziell fürs Zocken^^ Da gibts einfach besseres mit mehr Räumlichkeit


----------



## Scherenschleifer (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich stehe vor dem Kauf eines neuen Kopfhörers und bräuchte eine Kaufberatung.
Auf meiner Liste stehen von Beyerdynamik der DT770,880(600 ohm) und der 990.
In wie weit unterscheiden die sich klanglich?
Als Alternative kommt der AKG 701 in Frage.
Als Unterbau kommt eine Asus Phoebus zum Einsatz.
Einsatzgebiet ist Spielen,Filmschauen und Musik aller Art.


----------



## Darkseth (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DT 770 Pro: Geschlossen, starke bässe/höhen. Bässe sind tiefer und druckvoller als beim dt 990 Pro
DT 990 Pro: Ähnliche bassbetonung, klingt aber luftiger/räumlicher
DT 880 Edition: (250 Ohm oder 600 ohm) eher Neutral, jedoch leicht betonte bässe und höhen (höhen haben alle genannten Beyerdynamic einen "Peak" bei etwa 8.5 Khz. Wenn das stört, bzw zu scharfe S-Laute verursacht, kann man das auch gut mit dem Equalizer der Phoebus in den Griff bekommen, sofern sonst der Klang gefällt.
AKG K701: Vergleichbar mit dem DT 880. Ein kleiner Tick weniger bass, mehr Detailauflösung, größere Bühne. Minimal bessere Gegnerortung bei Games, jedoch aufgrund seiner neutralität ein nicht ganz so guter "Allrounder" wie der dt 880. Der AKG K701 hat zudem noch ein kritisiertes Kopfband mit recht harten "Noppen". Viele finden das unangenehm.

Wenn es finanziell geht, Würde ich den DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm bestellen (Viel bass) und dazu den DT 880 Edition 250 Ohm (600 Ohm würde ich nur nehmen, wenn die Version nicht viel Teurer ist)


----------



## Scherenschleifer (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Guten Morgen Darkseth,

recht herzlichen Dank für die Veranschaulichung und die Infos!
Ich werde mal beide bestellen,sofern verfügbar.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo liebe Sounexperten,

Ich suche neue Soundtechnick. Ich habe einen AKG K518 in meiner Liste stehen der Audio Technica ATH-M50,der Creative Aurvana Live! Und der Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro 80 ohm. Ich habe keine Erfahrung in HiFi also muss es nicht der perfekte Sound sein. 
Als Soundkarte habe ich die Asus Xonar DG ins Auge gefasst vielleicht,wenn sich das lohnt auch die dx. Ich möchte sie nur zum Zocken verwenden zum Musik hören nutze ich die AKG. In Frage kommen aber letzlich alle Kopfhörer bis ~150€ als Mikro möchte ich das AntLion Modmic nutzen. Welche Kopfhörer bis ~150€ könnt ihr mir vom Klang her empfehlen. Ich bin dem AKG K601 auvh nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## sb117j (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Servus,

hat jemand mit den Razer Kraken Pro oder dem Razer BlackShark schon erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Darkseth (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Sounexperten,
> 
> Ich suche neue Soundtechnick. Ich habe einen AKG K518 in meiner Liste stehen der Audio Technica ATH-M50,der Creative Aurvana Live! Und der Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro 80 ohm. Ich habe keine Erfahrung in HiFi also muss es nicht der perfekte Sound sein.
> Als Soundkarte habe ich die Asus Xonar DG ins Auge gefasst vielleicht,wenn sich das lohnt auch die dx. Ich möchte sie nur zum Zocken verwenden zum Musik hören nutze ich die AKG. In Frage kommen aber letzlich alle Kopfhörer bis ~150€ als Mikro möchte ich das AntLion Modmic nutzen. Welche Kopfhörer bis ~150€ könnt ihr mir vom Klang her empfehlen. Ich bin dem AKG K601 auvh nicht abgeneigt.


Schon der Dritte Thread, in dem du genau das gleiche Fragst... Bitte entscheide dich für EINEN Thread und bleib auch dort! Wenn du in 3 verschiedenen Threads fragst, muss man 3 mal das gleiche schreiben, bzw mit jedem neuen Thread machst du die bisherige Beratung für die Katz.




sb117j schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat jemand mit den Razer Kraken Pro oder dem Razer BlackShark schon erfahrung gemacht?


 Ich nicht, aber wenn die dinger genau so sind wie alles andere von Razer, was mit AUdio zu tun hat, sind sie ihr Geld bei weitem nicht wert. Ich rate dir zu einem guten Kopfhörer, da hast du mehr von. Höhere verarbeitungsqualität, deutlich längere Lebensdauer, und besserer Klang (und dadurch auch bessere Gegnerortung)


----------



## sb117j (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Welches würdest du empfehlen? Preislich dachte ich maximal 120-130€.


----------



## Darkseth (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hast du schon eine Soundkarte? Wenn ja welche? Wenn nein, welches Mainboard?
Muss es geschlossen sein, sprich willst du akustisch abgeschottet sein?
Oder ist das unwichtig, und es kann ruhig ne offene Bauweise sein (klingt "luftiger")
Hättest du lieber ein natürliches/neutrales Klangbild, oder "dicken bass"?


----------



## sb117j (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Als Mainboard hab ich dieses. Geschlossen wäre mir am liebsten. Da es eig. nur fürs zocken gedacht ist, bräuchte ich ja keinen "dicken bass". Man sollte hal gut die Feinde orten können.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sorry das ich jetzt schon wieder das gleiche Frage aber in den anderen Threads anteortet man mit 3-4 mal und das wars. Deshlab frag ich also hier schon wieder.Sorry aber ich möchte nur mal diese Frage geklärt haben: Ist die Asus Xonar DG für den Beyerdynamic Dt 770 Pro(wieviel ohm empfehlt ihr)ausreichend oder sollte eine mit 7.1 Ausgabe,sprich die Dx her? Meine andere Frage ist ob es geschlossene Kopfhörer gibt die das gleich Klangbild haben wie der Beyerdynamic, dass wird aber durch die Beratung von sb117j geklärt. Sorry aber ich erhoffe mir durch erneute Fragestellung in diesem Thread mehr antworten und Unterstützung da hier mehr Leute reinschauen.

Falls das wichtig sein sollte:Mainboard Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H


----------



## Darkseth (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Weil DU ständig andere Threads aufmachst, und nicht auf Fragen antwortest. DU bist doch derjenige, der in seinem eigenen Thread nichtmehr antwortet, und in jedem Satz ne komplett andere Frage hat...
Ich hab dir in deinem Thread 1:30 Stunden später geantwortet. Ist dir das zu langsam? Mal ein wenig Geduld, weder ich, noch andere User sitzen in deinem Thread und hämmern F5, sodass sie die erste Antwort nach 5 sekunden schreiben können..

Jeder bekommt hier ne Antwort, auch wenn es mal ein paar Stunden dauert 

Je mehr Threads du aufmachst, desto WENIGER Hilfe bekommst du, eben weil die leute den Rest der bisherigen Beratung nichtmehr kennen, und sich die Beratung im Kreis dreht im schlimmsten Fall.

Zu deiner Frage:
DG (besser DGX, wegen PCIe anschluss)  ist "ausreichend" für DT 770. Wozu willst du ne 7.1 Ausgabe? Der Kopfhörer ist nur Stereo und hat nur eine einzige klinke. Ob die Soundkarte 5.1 oder 7.1 hat, hat mit kopfhörern nix zu tun 
Wenns günstig sein soll, würde ich die Xonar DGX + DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm nehmen. Ein wenig besser wäre die Creative X-FI HD. Die ist zwar teurer, holt aber noch etwas mehr aus dem Kopfhörer heraus. ABer die DGX ist auch okay^^

Audio Technica ATH M50s hat ein ähnliches Klangbild, aber etwas weniger Höhen (und sonst halt auch ein klein wenig anders, aber nicht seehr viel). Aber der hat ne kleinere Bühne, und ist zum Zocken daher weniger geeignet.
Wenns geschlossen sein soll, ist dt 770 + DGX schon eine sehr gute und günstige kombi


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke dass ihr mir helft! Ich werd jetzt bei diesem Thread bleiben. 

Lässt sich denn für einen HiFi Unerfahrenen(und ich meine Unerfahren!) zwischen der asus und der creative ein Unterschied feststellen?

Was wäre denn die offene Alternative?

Gibts eine gleichwertige Soundkarte auch zum einbauen?

Kann man denn für den 6.35mm Klinkenstecker ganz normale Adapter benutzen(auch fürs Mikro?)? Da hätte ich nämlich von meinem AKG schon einen.

Sorry leider etwas viele Fragen geworden!


----------



## Darkseth (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Gehör gewöhnt sich ja mit der Zeit dran^^
Lass hier dein Budget entscheiden.

Jap, beim Kopfhörer kannst du Problemlos nen Adapter nutzen. Beim Kopfhörer ist einer dabei, und den fürs Mikro hättest du ja auch schon. Intern gibts da keine konkurrenz, da bei dem Preisbereich es leider nichts internes gibt mit Kopfhörerverstärker. Da kann man also einfach günstig bei der DGX bleiben, und vll später mal aufrüsten~


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. April 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ok danke ich denk ich leg mir dann die Dgx oder die Creative zu  je nachdem was ich dann besser find! Bringt denn ein Kopfhörerverstärker so viel oder bringt die Xonar die 250 ohm Variante gar nicht auf Lautstärke? Mal noch was anderes: Was nutz du denn für eine Soundkarte?


----------



## slayerXXXX (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin ich weiß es passt jetzt nicht unbedingt hier hin aber seit ich die coolen Kopfhörer habe und eine Mulimediatastatur (Cherry eVolution STREAM XT Corded G85-23100) hab ich festgestellt, das die Multimediatasten (mute, laut, leise) im Win 7 Betrieb wunderbar funktionieren. Aber in Spielen ist es mal so mal so... Starcraft 2 zB geht es wunderbar. Witcher 2 oder Metro Last Light gehen die Tasten überhaupt nicht...das ist mit dem Kopfhörer einstellen dann schon kacke. Warum gehen die da nicht bzw. mal ja mal nein?

Danke für die Hilfe.

MfG

André
*
*


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2013)

Es kann natürlich sein, dass ich mich irre, aber ist das nicht in der Software konfigurierbar? Ist zumindest bei den Logitech Produkten so, dass da teilweise verschiedene Spiele verschiedene Profile haben und ergo eine andere Tastenbelegung. 


Und mal eine Frage meinerseits, kennt einer von euch die Braimwavz M4?


----------



## Darkseth (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



slayerXXXX schrieb:


> Moin ich weiß es passt jetzt nicht unbedingt hier hin aber seit ich die coolen Kopfhörer habe und eine Mulimediatastatur (Cherry eVolution STREAM XT Corded G85-23100) hab ich festgestellt, das die Multimediatasten (mute, laut, leise) im Win 7 Betrieb wunderbar funktionieren. Aber in Spielen ist es mal so mal so... Starcraft 2 zB geht es wunderbar. Witcher 2 oder Metro Last Light gehen die Tasten überhaupt nicht...das ist mit dem Kopfhörer einstellen dann schon kacke. Warum gehen die da nicht bzw. mal ja mal nein?


Puh.. Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt... Bei meiner Microsoft Sidewinder X4 funktionieren die multimedia Tasten immer gleich.
Ich würde mal die gesamte Software deiner Tastatur runterschmeißen, Neustart, und dann frisch installieren (bzw einmal ohne software probieren, und nur mit dem Treiber, den sich windows automatisch lädt).



Abufaso schrieb:


> Und mal eine Frage meinerseits, kennt einer von euch die Braimwavz M4?


 Was willst du denn wissen? 
Eindrücke gibts hier ziemlich gute: Brainwavz M4 Kurzreview, Kopfhrer allgemein - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Was willst du denn wissen?



Mein Kopfhörer Paar hat den Geist aufgegeben (Dunu DN-16 falls die jemandem was sagen  ) und nun schickt mir der Händler die Brainwavz M4s als Ersatz. Ich wüsst gern auf was ich mich da gefasst machen muss.


----------



## slayerXXXX (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin, Software habe ich komplett schon neu. Das komische ist das Windows + einige Games vs. andres Games Problem. Mal so mal so...


----------



## Darkseth (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Mein Kopfhörer Paar hat den Geist aufgegeben (Dunu DN-16 falls die jemandem was sagen  ) und nun schickt mir der Händler die Brainwavz M4s als Ersatz. Ich wüsst gern auf was ich mich da gefasst machen muss.


 Eher neutral, mit leicht warmen klang^^
Wenn du keinen Bassbomber willst, bekommst nen schönen neutralen Klang in der Preisklasse ^^


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2013)

Klingt soweit gut  Aber Bass kann er theoretisch schon?  Hab gelesen, dass da Comply Foams dabei sind das ist schonmal klasse


----------



## X2theZ (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



slayerXXXX schrieb:


> Moin, Software habe ich komplett schon neu. Das komische ist das Windows + einige Games vs. andres Games Problem. Mal so mal so...


 
hab die selbe tastatur 
in der software zur tastatur kann man die multimediatasten mit den standard-funktionen für windows belegen.
(leiser, lauter, pause, weiter, zurück ...)
das funktioniert leider nicht immer gut. das kenn ich auch ^^
am besten ist, du legst dir in deiner musik-software (foobar, winamp, etc.) fest, mit welchen tastenkombinationen, diese funktionen ausgeführt werden sollen.
zb. "alt gr+F8" = leiser, "alt gr+F9" = lauter usw...
also kombinationen, die du sonst sicher nirgendwo verwendest.
diese tastenkombinationen kannst du dann auch in der software der cherry zuweisen. funktioniert bei mir bestens


----------



## Flipperflo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin,

Ich Habe mal ne allgemeine Frage. Sollte man bei beyerdynamic KH bzw. Headset eher die hochohmigen Varianten nehmen ? Ich habe nämlich  mal gehört, dass der Ton doch hörbar besser sein soll bei den hochohmigen Varianten. Stimmt das ?

vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Darkseth (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kommt drauf an um welches Modell es sich handelt 

Beim DT 770 Pro und DT 990 Pro die 250 Ohm version (990 gibts nur in 250).
Für 32 ohm müsste man mehr bezahlen, und 80 Ohm klingt beim dt 770 Pro etwas schlechter als die 250 Ohm version. 600 Ohm lohnt sich hier auch nicht, aufgrund zu hohem Aufpreis.

Beim DT 880 die Edition in 250 Ohm, oder 600 Ohm falls nicht viel teurer (bei 40€ aufpreis lohnt sich das aber eher nicht soo)


----------



## killer89 (25. Juni 2013)

Inwiefern wäre der Ton dann besser? Ich hab die 770Pro und mir persönlich fehlt etwas Tiefgang...

MfG


----------



## Darkseth (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

An welcher Soundkarte ist er dran?
Der dt 770 Pro hat eigentlich recht betonten Tiefbass, da sollte schon einiges an "druck" untenrum da sein.
Wenn die Soundkarte nicht passt, z.B. Onboard, kann es sein, dass der Anschluss zu wenig "power" hat, und dadurch beim Bass einfach nicht viel kommt. An ner guten Soundkarte (evtl sogar mit KHV) geht dann schon einiges.


----------



## killer89 (26. Juni 2013)

an sich an ner x-fi titanium... im Moment aber onboard... muss ich wohl nochmal anderswo anschließen

MfG


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nur zu bedenken ist, dass hochohmige Kopfhörer üblicherweise (deutlich) leiser sind, wenn sie nicht an einer ausreichend starken Quelle angeschlossen werden (merkt man z.B. schnell bei mobilen Geräten). Am besten hast Du also eine Soundkarte mit halbwegs gescheitem Kopfhörerverstärker, damit der Kopfhörer auch ausreichend laut und ich meine auch mit vollem Potenzial spielen kann.


----------



## Neion (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo Leute, ich habe ein *Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium Stereo Kopfhörer (600 Ohm, 100 mWatt, 96dB)* und eine *Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Titanium PCI-E Bulk*, ich habe ganz normal diese treiber *hier* installiert, muss ich noch irgendwelche anwendungs software von creative laden und irgendwas spezielles einstellen, damit der volle Kopfhörer genuß rüber kommt ?, wie würdet ihr es einstellen?

würde mich über einige antworten freuen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Zusätzliche Anwendungssoftware sollte üblicherweise nicht notwendig sein. Oftmals werden darin nur diverse Filter, Bassanhebungen, Raumklangsimulationen oder Klangeinfärbungen angeboten. Zumindest bei meiner externen X-Fi HD bietet die Zusatzsoftware nichts notwendiges. Dementsprechend dürftest Du ohne Zusatzsoftware auch (oder erst recht) glücklich werden.


----------



## Neion (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jetzt habe ich noch eine andere Frage, nen Kollege von mir möchte ca 150€ ausgeben er schaut viel Film und spielt spiele wie battlefield 3, er möchte ordentlich bums im Kopfhörer das sich es so anhört als wäre er im Kino  gibt's da was feines was ihr mir empfehlen könntet?


----------



## X2theZ (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

wenn bereits eine gute soundkarte, wie zb die xonar dx, vorhanden ist, würde ich diesen empfehlen:
beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm (459.046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
in dieser preisklasse ist das der kh mit dem "ordentlichsten bums" ^^
(+ Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

wenn noch keine soka vorhanden ist, könnte man sowas zb. in betracht ziehen:
beyerdynamic DT 660 Edition 2007 (484.245) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschlandhttp://geizhals.at/de/beyerdynamic-dt-440-edition-484-237-a875897.html


noch ein stichwort: PROBEHÖREN!!!


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Juli 2013)

Moin,

Und zwar sind am Sonntag meine AKG K 518 DJ verreckt. Ich kann sie an Amazon zurückschicken und bekomme den Kaufpreis erstattet. Da jetzt aber dann Hardwarekauf ansteht hab ich jetzt nicht das Geld übrig um die Combo X-Fi HD+ Beyerdynamic Dt 990 Pro 250 Ohm jetzt zu kaufen. Deshalb habe ich jetzt vor mir nen Superlux HD 681+ Xonar DGX+ Zalmann Mic
zu kaufen. Allerdings gibts davon ja unzählige Varianten. Mein Einsatzgebiet ist: 70 % Gaming, 20 % Musik und 10 % Filme. Wie gesagt hatte ich bis jetzt die K 518, die ja eigl eher basslastig sind. Der Superlux könnte also auch eher bassig sein.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Superlux - HD681 Series

Dort kannst Du weiter unten die unterschiedlichen Frequenzverläufe sehen. Zu erwarten ist, dass der HD681 ohne Buchstaben den stärksten Bass liefern dürfte, die F-Version den schlankesten. Ich selber hatte eine Zeit lang die B-Version und empfand die auch schon als etwas tiefenlastig, was aber auch von der Hörgewohnheit kommen kann.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Edit: Bitte löschen, wurde versehentlich doppelt abgeschickt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Juli 2013)

Ich denk dann nehm ich den normalen HD 681. Die Höhen und Mitten sind ja bei allen fast gleich.


----------



## _PeG_ (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

also aus erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, das du mit dem kauf des hd681 ohne buchstaben definitiv glücklich wirst.. 
wenn ich den sound richtig aufdrehe beim bf3 zocken, dann erschrecke ich mich mitunter, weil eine granate neben mir explodiert..


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Juli 2013)

Auweh. Dann erschreck ich mich noch mehr als jetzt schon dauernd


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Juli 2013)

Du kannst auch die neue Revision, den HD 681 EVO nehmen, der ist noch etwas besser


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Juli 2013)

Besser in welchem Sinne? Mehr Bass, bessere Mitten mehr Höhen?


----------



## Darkseth (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die "scharfen" Höhen vom 681 wurden hier reduziert (hauptsächlihc durch ein Filz vor dem Treiber), und die bassmenge ist etwas mehr. Ob das besser oder schlechter ist, ist geschmacksache.
Aber er soll etwas besser auflösung und ne bessere Bühne haben


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die neue Revision, den HD 681 EVO nehmen, der ist noch etwas besser


 
lohnt sich das umsteigen von der version ohne buchstabe hinsichtlich der klangqualität??


----------



## Darkseth (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

eher weniger.. er wird hauptsächlich anders klingen. Stell dir deinen vor mit minimal mehr bass, und minimal weniger hochton ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> eher weniger.. er wird hauptsächlich anders klingen. Stell dir deinen vor mit minimal mehr bass, und minimal weniger hochton ^^


 
gut, dann lass ich es..


----------



## Erzwo-A (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi brauche mal eure meinung und zwar will ich mir bald neue kopfhöre/Headset holen wollte so um die 150-200€ ausgeben soll ich mir da von ein Headset holen oder Kopfhöre und nur wenn ich es brauche noch ein biliges headset (hab schon ein für 45€) um den hals hängen wo ich nichts dagegen habe. 
Die kopfhörer/Headset sollen haben: 
klinke
Geschloßen
guter klank für musik und filme aber auch für spiele
leicht
komfortabel
gut verarbeitet.
also headset wehr mir liber aber kopfhörer und bei bedarf zweites um den hals nichts dagegen brauche es auch nicht immer!!!.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen???


----------



## BigBubby (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

naja der Klassiker bayerdynamic 770 pro 250 ohm.
aber gibt noch viele andere. Habs nur nicht so mit Namen.


----------



## Darkseth (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jap, würde auch am ehesten mal DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm nehmen.
Evtl alterantiv (Kunstleder polster, aber auch sehr weich) ein AKG K550.
Falls er mal wieder bei ZackZack verfügbar ist, der Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro, der bei ZackZack ab und an für 149€ zu haben ist.
Am besten alle beide (und den Custom One Pro evtl auch noch, wenn möglich) Probehören, denn geschmäcker sind sehr verschieden^^ Sind alle ihren Preis wert und top für ihren preis.

Natürlich lohnts ich für alle eine Soundkarte, zumindest ne kleine Xonar DGX / Esi Prodigy NRG, beide dürften nen hörbaren unterschied zum Onboard bringen.

Brauchst kein headset um den Hals, ein günstiges Ansteckmikro reicht aus ^^


----------



## backofenpizza (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Steelseries Siberia V2* besser als superlux hd ?


----------



## Darkseth (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Eher nicht. Wahrscheinlich etwas schlechter


----------



## Herkie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo liebe Community
Ich bin seit ein paar Monaten mehr oder weniger stolzer Besitzer eines "Soundblaster Rage" Headsets.
Ich bin allerdings nicht so ganz überzeugt von dem Headset, da es nach gut einer Stunde Tragen auf dem Kopf unangenehm wird und an den Ohren schon ziemlich warm.
Der Sound ist allerdings sehr gut und mit dem Surroundklang in Spielen sowie dem Hören von Musik bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Nun bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich das "Rage" zurückgebe und mir dann ein anderes Headset hole und dann habe ich da natürlich das Problem mit der Auswahl.
Mein Budget liegt bei max. 150€ und ich hege auch schon eine Überlegung das Logitech G35 zu kaufen, weil ich von einem Freund, der dieses Headset schon seit 2 Jahren besitzt, nur gute Rückmeldungen bezüglich des Headsets gehört habe.

Habe übrigens auch den kleinen Bericht am Anfang des Themas gelesen und habe mich informiert.
Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen 
Grüße Herkie


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Willst du was offenes (hörst noch um dich herum alles), oder was geschlossenes (dann bist du "abgeschottet" vond er Umwelt).

Vom G35 rate ich direkt ab.. Schlechte qualität, schlechter klang, teilweise treiberprobleme, und ne haltbarkeit von maximal 2-3 Jahren bei den meisten. Das ganze kann ein 28€ Superlux 681 Evo schon besser ^^
Bei 150€ Budget rate ich dir direkt zu nem Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (geschlossen) bzw DT 990 Pro (offen).
mehr als deutlich besserer klang zum G35, und vor allem eine um Welten bessere Verarbeitung, dazu 5 Jahre Garantie vom Hersteller, und 20 Jährige Ersatzteilgarantie.


----------



## Robonator (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der Klang ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, allerdings zu schlecht für den Preis. 
@Herkie 
Bei einer Kombination von KH+Mic bekommste mehr für dein Geld und eine um Welten bessere Soundqualität. 
Hab selber auch das DT990 und auch nach stundenlangem tragen bleibt es bequem. Schwitzen o.ä. zu ich darunter auch nicht.


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Achja, den fehlenden Surround bei dem DT 990 Kopfhörer kannst du dir durch ne Soundkarte berechnen lassen. Günstig wäre die Esi Prodigy, die die surround simulation CMSS 3D beherrscht, die du sonst bei Creative findest.


----------



## Herkie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also ich möchte eigentlich schon ein Headset, also nicht unbedingt Kopfhörer und Mikro.


----------



## Kindercola (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hmmm aber benötigt er nich noch zu den DT700 oder 990 ne SoKa um den vollen Klang rauszukitzeln.... so geht dann doch schon bisschen was Soundtechnisch unter o.ô
oder hast du eine schon drin?
Klar geht auch erstmal ohne ... aber mit wäre natürlich nochmal besser  und rundet das schön ab 

wenn man Fragen darf warum unbedingt Headset


----------



## Herkie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich bin derzeit leider nicht im Besitzt einer Soundkarte

Ich finde es am einfachsten eine Headset zu haben, sodass ich nicht 2 teile mitschleppen muss wenn ich auf einer LAN bin
Und dann habe ich auch weniger Kabelsalat

Aber warum gibts es denn so viele positiven Rezensionen zu dem G35 ?
Wenn es laut Darkseth so schlecht sein soll...?

Übrigens soll es ein geschlossenes Headset sein, da ich mich voll und ganz auf das Spiel oder die Musik konzentrieren will bzw. abschalten will


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Herkie schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit leider nicht im Besitzt einer Soundkarte


 Kann man nachrüsten später  Lieber EINEN guten qualitativ hochwertigen Kopfhörer haben, der dir locker 20-30 Jahre hält, als ein "gaming headset" kaufen, was qualitativ mehrere klassen drunter ist, und was du alle paar jahre neu kaufen musst, weils kaputt geht. Da würd ich den erstmal auch lieber mit angezogener Handbremse am Onboard einstecken, bis Geld für ne Soundkarte da ist



Herkie schrieb:


> Ich finde es am einfachsten eine Headset zu haben, sodass ich nicht 2 teile mitschleppen muss wenn ich auf einer LAN bin
> Und dann habe ich auch weniger Kabelsalat


 Das Zalman Mic1 wird am Kopfhörerkabel festgeklemmt, und das Kabel kannst du durch das Spiralkabel des Kopfhörers hindurchziehen. Damit gibts kein Kabelsalat, und unten machst du per kabelbinder oder so fest. Ich hatte mein Zalman Mic1 um das Kopfhörerkabel herumgewickelt, und hatte somit auch "ein Kabel", ohne Kabelsalat. Wie gesagt, ich versteh dieses argument voll und ganz. Aber du bekommst eine SO unvergleichbar hohe Qualität, dass dir das egal sein wird, sobald den 770 einmal auf dem Kopf hattest  Vertrau mir^^ Ich hab schon unzählige User in diese Richtung beraten, jeder hatte bedenken, und jedem ist die Kinnlade runtergefallen.

Bei mir wars damals auch so, hatte erst bedenken weil kein Mikro dran ist, und so. Mittlerweile WILL Ich garkein Mikro mehr vor dem Mund, und verleg es mir immer aufm Schreibtisch, wo es mich niemals stört.



Herkie schrieb:


> Aber warum gibts es denn so viele positiven Rezensionen zu dem G35 ?
> Wenn es laut Darkseth so schlecht sein soll...?


 
Weil JEDER eine Rezension verfassen kann. Die G35 rezensionen, die so positiv sind, stammen allesamt von leuten, die entwede rnoch nie was anderes gehört haben, das G35 mit nichts anderem vergleichen, oder eben vorher nur ein 20€ gaming headset hatten. In der situation würde ich das G35 auch als toll bewerten.
Aber sieh es mal im folgenden Vergleich: Ein 20€ Stereo Kopfhörer (ok, kein headset, aber trotzdem) klingt besser als ein 90€ Logitech G35 gaming headset. 5€ Ansteckmikor, und du hast die selbe soundqualität für 25€. Ist in anbetracht DIESER Tatsache, das G35 immernoch so "genial"? Eher weniger.
Es gibt soviele User, die berichtet haben, dass ihr G35 nach knapp nem Jahr sogar schon zerbrochen ist, und das bei allen an der selben Stelle.

Selbst verglichen mit dem 160€ DT 770 Pro stinkt das G35 vollkommen ab. UNd da sliegt nicht nur daran, dass es 70€ teurer ist, sondern weil klangqualität und verarbeitungsqualität expotenziell besser sind. Lebensdauer von 20-30 Jahren, du kannst im jahr 2033 noch jedes einzelteil des kopfhörers nachkaufen, während du sogar HEUTE nichtmal die Ohrpolster bekommst fürs G35. Das kleinste teil geht kaputt, und du darfst dir für 90€ ein neues kaufen.
Dazu hochwertigere materialien beim DT 770, extrem weiches Velour, und ne unvergleichbare soundqualität.
Auf dem DT 770 basiert übrigens auch das beste Consumer Headset, das MMX 300 (300€), welches technisch sogar ein leicht verschlechterter DT 770 ist.
Beim MMX 300 zahlst du also 140€ nur dafür, dass ein Mikro dranklebt. Zugegeben, das mikro ist recht hochwertig, aber ein 5€ mikro reicht auch locker für ts, daher kann man sich die 130€ differenz auch ruhig sparen, und in eine gute Soundkarte investieren, welche auch evtl mit ner guten Surround simulation punkten kann.

Wie gesagt, du gibst entweder EINMAL 170-200€ RICHTIG aus, und hast was für die nächsten 20-30 Jahre (außer du willst vorher schon auf was anderes wechseln), oder du musst dir alle 2-4 Jahre ein neues 100-150€ Gaming Headset kaufen, weil die Lebensdauer eben nicht mehr hergibt.


Ich schlage vor: Bestell dir das DT 770 Pro, und evtl die verlinkte Soundkarte (denn ein solch guter Kopfhörer profitiert schon von ner Soundkarte, weil ein Onboard soundchip meist nicht genug Power mitbringt), und vergleich ihn selbst mit dem G35 von deinem Kumpel ^^
Ich wette, er wird sich den DT 770 sicher auch bestellen wollen


----------



## Herkie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das klingt mir alles sehr einleuchtend allerdings muss ich leider sagen, dass das mein Budget prengt.
Also die kopfhörer an sich nicht... aber dann noch ein Mikrofon für rund 30€ wenn's gut sein soll und dazu auch noch eine gute Soundkarte für rund 50€ weil alles darunter ist sowieso nur Müll.

Desswegen will ich halt ein Headset...
Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne noch auf günstigere Alternativen ein 

PS. Was ist mit Sennheiser Headset da wird ja auch so oft drüber gesprochen und oft nur gutes bei Sound UND Mikro


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Herkie schrieb:


> aber dann noch ein Mikrofon für rund 30€ wenn's gut sein soll und dazu auch noch eine gute Soundkarte für rund 50€ weil alles darunter ist sowieso nur Müll.


 Die Aussage ist quatsch. Da stimmt meine Pauschalisierung "alle Headsets sind Müll" schon 100 mal eher, als dass alle soundkarten unter 50€ müll sind.

Zalman Mic1 für 5€ reicht vollkommen. Was besseres ist auch im G35 nicht verbaut. Siehe hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=M78z6l_GFao#t=1446s
Da wird das Zalman Mic1 verglichen mit dem Mikro eines Logitech G930 (ist für 140€ die Wireless version vom G35, ansonsten technisch identisch)
Und wie gesagt, Esi Prodigy NRG für 37€. Das war ne Soundkarte aus der 90€ klasse, die wurde nur reduziert, weil sie nicht mehr hergestellt wird, und damit nichtmehr aktuell wird.
Die ist mindestesna uf dem Niveau einer xonar DX (60€), hat im vergleich zu dieser trotz geringerem Preis aber noch nen kopfhörerverstärker und mehr anschlüsse.

Aber gut.. Du willst für die nächsten 30 *JAHRE* an 20-30€ sparen, und trotzdem zu qualitativem Schrott greifen, den du alle 3-4 jahre neu kaufen musst? Ich versteh dich echt nicht.. Denk doch mal in längeren Zeitabständen.
Die Soundkarte kannst du auch in paar Monaten nachrüsten. Selbst an nem mittelmäßigen Onboard klingt der DT 770 noch deutlich besser als Headsets.

Sennheiser Headsets taugen auch nichts. Das 160€ Sennheiser PC 360 (und hier ist noch keine Soundkarte dabei) wird klanglich schon von einem 28€ Superlux 681 Evo Kopfhörer geschlagen.
Zudem ist die Verarbeitung bei Sennheiser ziemlich schlecht. Sind zwar recht bequem, aber man hat nur billiges plastik in der Hand, und bekommt auch keinerlei Ersatzteile, wie bei allen anderen HEadsets. Das sind Einweg produkte für die nächsten paar Jahre maximal.

Wieso bestellst du es nicht einfach mal, und machst dir selbst ein Bild davon um WIEVIEL besser es ist als gleich teure Headsets? Du kannst bei Thomann 30 Tage testen und es kostenlos zurückschicken, und bekommst jeden Cent zurück ^^
Wenn du noch vor 17 Uhr etwa bestellst und via Amazon Checkout zahlst, dürfte es morgen bei dir sein, sofern du in Deutschland wohnst 

Wie gesagt, für ein headset, was es auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Kalng und der Verarbeitung aufnehmen kann mit dem DT 770, wäre das 300€ MMX 300, und hier ist für 300€ noch keine Soundkarte dabei. Und alles UNTER diesem Headset ist so schlecht verarbeitet, dass du es eben alle paar Jahre neu kaufen musst. Schon nach 10 Jahren hast du mehr geld ausgegeben, als wenn du meine Vorschlag nehmen würdest ^^


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Xonar DG/DGX wenn nur kopfhörer dran angeschlossen werden. 

Zu der Frage, warum die so gut bewertet werden.

Man setzt hier einfach verschiedene Latten an. Logitech, genau wie die meisten Sennheisermodelle, werden in der Regel mit dem Niveau von "GamingAudio" verglichen. Das G35 mag für ein Gamingheadset gut klingen. Die Sennheiser klingen im Vergleich zu Gamingheadsets um längen besser. Deshalb auch gute Reviews.
Wenn man es aber aus Sicht der HiFi-Branche sieht, sind logitech eher niedrige Qualität und Sennheiser bestenfalls durchschnittlich. Deshalb bezeichnet her hier als "schrott oder Müll". 

Wie hier gesagt wurde. 
Zalman Mic1 für 5€
150€ für Beyerdynamic DT770 oder DT990 (250Ohm)
30€ für Xonar DG/DGX

und du wirst hoch glücklich werden.


----------



## Kindercola (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hatte auch vor kurzem noch ein 40€ "Gaming Headset".... und ich könnte besonders "Thallassa" die Füße küssen, dafür das er mich so top beraten hatte und ich mir auch die DT770 gegönnt habe(hatte ein Haufen zur Auswahl)... dazu noch ne SoKa und ich bin soooo mega glücklich.
Konnte auch nich wirklich glauben wie "besserer" Sound ist.... und das DT770/990 ist auch noch nicht das Ende ^^ da geht nach oben noch mehr ( aber das sprengt ja eh jeden Geldbeutel  )

Also die Kopfhörer sind wirklich gut "angelegt"
Und wenn man sich mal überlegt, viele hier kaufen sich einen Gamerpc für 1000€, dieser ist nach guten 2-3Jahren( je nachdem auf welchen Settings man gerne zockt) fast schon "Alteisen" und man holt sich mal fix ne Graka für über 300€.
Da hat man doch auch mal "alle" 10-20 Jahre Geld fürn gescheiten Kopfhörer 

Welche du dir auch mal angucken kannst sind die V-Moda M80, gibbet auf Amazon manchmal für 135,00 € ( runtergesetzt von 170,00€), sind aufjedenfall einen Blick wert


----------



## Herkie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Aus euren Angaben nehme ich mal an, dass ihr im Besitz des Beyerdynamic DT770 oder DT990 seid.
Welches würdet ihr empfehlen ?
Warum ?
Ich nehme mal an, dass es für Musik natürlich bestens geeignet ist, da hier wir hier im HIFI bereich sind.
Aber wie sieht das mit Gaming und Ortung aus...?
Habe ich bei 3D Shootern denn die möglichkeit meinen Gegner zu orten, also sind die Kopfhörer auch zum Spielen geeignet?
Und wie ist die Klangkulisse allgemein?
Also ich vergleiche das immer ganz gerne mit den "besten" Sitzplätzen im Kino, da ich leider noch keine Möglichkeit hatte in ein Aufnahmestudio zu gehen 
Oder auch ganz gerne gehört habe ich das Harman/Kardon HKTS 5.1 Soundsystem.
Denn so langsam wirkt es ja schon ein wenig überzeugend... 
Und da es in dem Bereich ja nicht nur Beyerdynamic gibt habe ich auch mal die Frage nach anderen Marken
Oder ist das einfach DER herausragende Qualitätsführer in dieser Preiskategorie ?
Gleiches gilt für die Soundkarte


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Es gibt da jede Menge Marken. Ich habe selber die DT770 und empfehle sie deshalb, außerdem bin ich zu faul mir alle Namen zu merken.

DT770 und DT990 sind im Prinzip die gleichen Kopfhörer mit dem Unterschied, dass die 770 geschlossen sind und die 990 offen.

Vorteil 990:
Etwas mehr Räumlichkeit

Vorteil 770:
Dir umgebener Lärm wird abgeschottet
Du nervst leute um dich rum nicht mit deinem Sound (auch ganz Praktisch für Bus/Zugfahrten).


Ortung geht in Kombination mit einer Asus Xonar optimal. Dort kann man Dolby Headphone anstellen, womit du eine sehr gute Ortung hast (besser als mit "5.1" Kopfhörern, weil diese die Richtung kaum ausspielen können, während bei den Stereokopfhörern mit der Xonar diese mit der Außenohrübertragungsfunktion gefaltet werden, wodurch du besser Orten kannst).


----------



## Robonator (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Herkie schrieb:


> Aus euren Angaben nehme ich mal an, dass ihr im Besitz des Beyerdynamic DT770 oder DT990 seid.
> Welches würdet ihr empfehlen ?
> Warum ?
> Ich nehme mal an, dass es für Musik natürlich bestens geeignet ist, da hier wir hier im HIFI bereich sind.
> ...


 
Das 770 ist geschlossen und das 990 ist offen.
Ich selber habe das 990 und es ist wunderbar. Beim Gaming gar kein Problem. Via Soundkarte kann ich Dolby Headphone aktivieren, welches Surroundsound emuliert und das klappt wunderbar. Ortung ist gar kein Problem mit dem Teil  

In der Preisklasse ist Beyerdynamic eigentlich schon der Führer. Allgemein sind die KH's von Beyerdynamic sehr gut.


----------



## Herkie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Und wie ist die Klangkulisse allgemein?
Also ich vergleiche das immer ganz gerne mit den "besten" Sitzplätzen im Kino, da ich leider noch keine Möglichkeit hatte in ein Aufnahmestudio zu gehen 
Oder auch ganz gerne gehört habe ich das Harman/Kardon HKTS 5.1 Soundsystem.


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Herkie schrieb:


> Aus euren Angaben nehme ich mal an, dass ihr im Besitz des Beyerdynamic DT770 oder DT990 seid.
> Welches würdet ihr empfehlen ?
> Warum ?


 Nein, ich hatte den DT 880 (etwas feiner im detail, aber weniger bass, aber auch teurer) und mittlereile den T90 (nochmal deutlich teurer  )
Ich würde en dt 990 empfehlen, weil ICH PERSÖNLICH mit geschlossenen Kopfhörern nix anfangen kann. Ich mag es nicht so "abgeschottet" zu sein. Wenn das für dich aber ein kriterium ist, dann nimm den dt 770 ^^ Was offenes würd ich nur empfehlen, wenn du alleine im Zimmer bist, und daher niemanden störst, und von außen nicht gestört wirst.



Herkie schrieb:


> Habe ich bei 3D Shootern denn die möglichkeit meinen Gegner zu orten, also sind die Kopfhörer auch zum Spielen geeignet?
> Und wie ist die Klangkulisse allgemein?


 Genau. Hier entscheident ist die "Bühne", sprich wie räumlich die geräusche abgebildet werden. Das können offene kopfhörer tendenziell besser als geschlossene (wie gesagt, vor und nachteile).
Gaming Headsets haben oft ne sehr kleine Bühne.. du kommst dir vor wie in einer Besenkammer. ABhilfe sind hier diese "surround simulationen", die die Bühne künstlich strecken.
Ein guter Kopfhörer hat von Sich aus schon eine sehr viel höhere Räumlichkeit und vor allem detailauflösung. Du hörst feine details deutlich besser, und du kannst einzelne geräusche besser voneinander unterscheiden. Meiner Meinung nach braucht man keine surround simulation, wenn man nen guten Kopfhörer hat (bei mir funktioniert keine surround simulation, Stereo klappt bei mir am besten, bei vielen anderenübrigens auch. Aber das kannst du selbst ausprobieren).



Herkie schrieb:


> Und da es in dem Bereich ja nicht nur Beyerdynamic gibt habe ich auch mal die Frage nach anderen Marken
> Oder ist das einfach DER herausragende Qualitätsführer in dieser Preiskategorie ?
> Gleiches gilt für die Soundkarte


 
Ja es gibt noch andere. AKG K612 Pro z.B., der wäre klanglich eher sehr neutral, mit ganz leicht betonten bässen. DT 770/990 hätten stärker betonte bässe und höhen, und sind daher eher "spaßhörer", die es ordentlich krachen lassen. der K612 Pro ist eher ein Feinhörer, wenn du es bewusst neutral/natürlich haben willst. Erfahrungsgemäß gefällt das Klangbild der Beyerdynamic dt770/990 den meisten am ehesten, weil dort der bass deutlicher und kraftvoller rüberkommt, und ne künstliche bassbetonung eben den meisten gefällt (die meisten gaming headsets sind auch recht deutlich bassbetont)
Ist da eig geschmacksache, welcher a besten gefällt. Allerdings ist der AKG auch offen, und daher nicht geeignet, wenn du eine gute Isolation möchtest.

Ich empfehle allerdings hauptsächlich die Beyerdynamics (so zum ersten test), eben WEIL der hersteller neben 5 jahren garantie, jedes einzelteil anbietet als Kauf. Egal was kaputt geht, und das findet man leider bei keinem anderen Hersteller. deswegen fällt es mir persönlich auch so schwer von Beyerdyamic auf nen anderen Hersteller zu wechseln, auch wenn Kopfhörer von anderen herstellern mir klanglich etwas besser gefallen könnten.



Herkie schrieb:


> Also  ich vergleiche das immer ganz gerne mit den "besten" Sitzplätzen im  Kino, da ich leider noch keine Möglichkeit hatte in ein Aufnahmestudio  zu gehen
> Oder auch ganz gerne gehört habe ich das Harman/Kardon HKTS 5.1 Soundsystem.


 
Nicht so ganz mit den Sitzplätzen. Ne kleine Bühne (wie bei gaming headsets) und du kommst dir vor wie in ner Besenkammer.. Alle geräusche sind eng beieinander, und schwer zu unterscheiden.
Bei nem Kopfhörer mit großer Bühne, wie z.B. dem offenen dt 990 Pro, klingt es eher wie in einem großen Raum/Saal



Herkie schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für die Soundkarte


 Die Esi Prodigy NRG empfehl ich gern, weil sie "nur" 37€ ksotet, und vor nem Jahr von 90€ runtergesetzt wurde. Das ist prinzipiell eine 90€ soundkarte zum Preis von 37€. Ein X-FI Chip, der meines wissens der selbe ist wie auf der x-fi Titanium, aber mit besseren Wandlern. Dazu mehr anschlüsse, extra Kopfhöreranschluss inklusive nem sehr ordentlichen Kopfhörerverstärker (vergleichbares gibts nur extern bei rund 70-80€), und viele Treiberfeatures, unter anderema eben auch ne surround simulation, sollte dir das besser gefallen als reines Stereo


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Am besten wäre es, mal zu einem guten Hifi-Geschäft zu gehen und ein paar Kopfhörer dieser Preisklasse anzuhören. 1. kann es ja durchaus sein, dass ihm die Beyerdynamics nicht so zusagen von der Abstimmung her und 2. kann er sich so mal eine Meinung zu den Klangunterschieden zu Headsets machen. Ich meine, könnte ja durchaus auch sein, dass ihm ein hochwertigerer Sennheiser, AKG oder Ultrasone besser gefällt als ein Beyer, auch wenn mir persönlich der Klang des 770 ebenso sehr zusagt.


----------



## Herkie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dann habe ich auch noch eine andere Frage ...
Und zwar kann man bei Amazon ja auch gebrauchte Headsets kaufen die dann günstiger sind
Das wären beim Beyer DT 770 anstatt 159€ nur 125€.
Habt ihr da schon mal mit Erfahrungen gemacht ?
Kann man das machen?
Und ich würde mir dann wahrscheinlich das Beyer DT770 holen und dazu das Zalman Mik zum Anstecken dazukaufen, welches auch recht gut sein soll, so wie ich das gelesen habe


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ICh vermute mal, dass sie nicht gebraucht, sondern B-Ware sind (also z.B. Zurücknahme binnen 14 Tagefrist oder einfach geöffnete Packung, weils jemand mal im Laden sehen wollte).
Ich habe mir selber diese damals als B-Ware gekauft, da es eben 30€ günstiger ist und konnte bisher keine Nachteile erkennen.


----------



## Herkie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also kann ich das durchaus nutzen und sparen 
weil damit sprenge ich meinen Geldbeutel nicht so sehr


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jap, steht ja dran^^ Ist ein Modell aus ner kundenretour. Hat also jemand schon bestellt, und wieder zurückgeschickt. Mein T90 hab ich auch als B-Ware gekauft, und der roch noch wie neu ^^

Garantie bietet der shop auch den vollen zeitraum, und selbst wenn nicht, hast du eh beim hersteller Garantie, und der Beyerdynamic support ist ziemlich gut ^^


----------



## Herkie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Alles klar sehr gut besten dank dafür jungs


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Schau mal bei Springair: Beyerdynamic DT-770 Kopfhörer Kopfhörer Sonstiges und Zubehör kaufen - Spring Air Second Hand HiFi Shop

Ein neuwertiger DT-770 mit Tragetasche für grade mal 90€, da würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Darkseth (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Klingt ja sehr verlockend.. Ist das angebot eig seriös? der Preis erscheint mir doch etwas ZU schön um Wahr zu sein ^^

Edit: Bissl recherchiert... Vor allem im Hifi forum gibts da viel negative berichte zu. Mir kommt der Preis ohnehin spanisch vor.


----------



## taks (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Morgen Zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Headset. Ich brauche es eigentlich nur für Teamspeak während meinen GW2 Sessions.
Um Musik zu hören hab ich meine Lautsprecher, aber das Headset sollte nicht gerade wie eine Blechdose klingen.
Budget geht bis etwa 50€. Ist nicht gerade viel, ich weiss, aber da ich es ausser für TS nicht brauche will ich auch nicht mehr augeben.
Ob Klinke oder USB ist eigentlich egal. 
Ich hab mich mal umgesehen und bin auf das steelseries SteelSound 5H v2 gestossen.
Ist das passabel oder könnt ihr mir etwas anderes empfehlen?

PS: Das Headset sollte im verlinkten Shop verfügbar sein, da ich sonst nirgends bestell. Darum fallen auch die meisten Headset auf der ersten Seite schonmal weg 


Gruss taks


----------



## Darkseth (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Steelseries Siberia V2 soll besser sein ^^ Das wäre mein Tipp.

Warum MUSS es von dem shop sein?
Aus Deutschland von Thomann nen Superlux 681 Evo mit Versand  für 35€~ wäre immernoch besser als jedes headset bis 150€. Dazu ein ansteckmikro deiner Wahl und passt 

Aber wie gesagt, wenns unbedingt ein fertiges Headset sein muss, und das bei dem shop: Steelseries Siberia V2.


----------



## taks (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Es "muss" aus dem Shop sein da ich immer alles da bestelle und sehr zufrieden bin. 
Und zum anderen wohne ich nicht in Deutschland was zur Folge hätte, dass ich bei Thomann etwa 25€ Porto zahlen müsste 

Das Siberia V2 hab ich mir auch angesehen und hat mir auch gut gefallen, aber die im Kabel integrierte Bedienung mit der steckbaren Verlängerung find ich lästig.
Darum auch kein steckbares Mikrofon. Je weniger Schnittstellen um so weniger geht kaputt 

Andere Vorschläge und Anregungen?


_edit: Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mein Vorschlag auch eine Verlängerung hat _


----------



## Darkseth (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Versandkosten in die Schweiz sind 12€ 
Und wie gesagt. Der Superlux schlägt ALLE headsets bis 150€~. Selbst mit 12€ versandkosten ist er das mehr als wert^^ Hier bekämst du das meiste fürs Geld. Welche Prioritäten dir dann letztendlich wichtiger sind, musst du selbst entscheiden


----------



## _PeG_ (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

in 2 stunden bei _ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal_:

*AKG "Q 701"*

prei steht natürlich jetzt noch nicht fest, aber lohnt sich ja fast immer bei den jungs dort!!


----------



## Kindercola (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn das nur ein KH wäre der auch bisschen mehr Bass hätte x) also in grün fetzt der ja mal übel und für 199€  natürlich ein spitzenpreis


----------



## Darkseth (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der hat mehr bass als der K701


----------



## Kindercola (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

naja aber der ist doch sicher trotzdem recht "zurückhaltend"


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der Q701 hat einen leichten, aber trotzdem gut spürbaren Bass. Wobei ich in letzter Zeit ausschließlich mit sehr neutralen KHs gehört habe, da kommt einem dann schon der Q701 ein wenig bassig vor^^


----------



## Darkseth (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hmm kommt drauf an. Hab damals nen K701 mit nem dt 880 edition 600 Ohm verglichen, und der dt 880 hatte für mein empfinden eig nur "ein tick" mehr bass. Wenn das beim Q701 auch so ist, würde ich ihn durchaus als etwas spaßig, aber doch sehr neutral/natürlich bezeichnen, ohne dass er gleich so stark bassbetont ist, wie ein dt 990, fidelio x1 etc.
Rein klanglich würde er mich sehr interessieren, gerade 199€ sind verlockend. Aber mich wrüde vermutlich das Kopfband stören, und auch die fehlende ersatzteilgarantie von beyerdynamic.

Ich denke mal, ich versuche mal, mir son widerstand für meine Phoebus zu Organisieren, welcher die Ausgangsimpendanz von etwa 10 Ohm (vermute ich) auf etwa 120 Ohm hebt. Denke, mein T90 dürfte damit eher in meine Geschmacksrichtung gehen^^


----------



## soth (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der K701 hat/hatte extreme Produktionsschwankungen. 
Ich hatte schon einen K701 auf dem Kopf der soviel Bass hatte wie ein Q701 und einen anderen, der merklich weniger dick im Bassbereich aufgetragen hat.


----------



## Kindercola (24. August 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So für jeden der sich den Beyerdynamic Custon One Pro gönnen möchte  ist morgen bei Zackzack drin

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## kero81 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Rein Optisch gefällt mir das Custom One Pro ja schon. Taugt das auch was und wo könnte man es einordnen? Besitze jetzt einen 770Pro/250Ohm.


----------



## X2theZ (26. August 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

also ich hatte mir den custom one pro gleich bei release geordert und musste ihn leider enttäuscht wieder
zurück schicken. zum vergleichen habe ich den dt990 pro und gegen diesen wirkt der custom one pro für
mich fast schon eine klasse schlechter. ich nehme mal an, dass aufgrund der niederohmigen treiber (16 ohm)
die weitaus schlechtere auflösung und fehlende luftigkeit zustande kommt. hab ihn aufgrund dessen natürlich
dann nicht behalten, obwohl er mir optisch auch sehr gut gefallen hat.

vielleicht spielt er an einem mp3-player oder einem handy seine stärken gegen zb einen 990pro oder einen 770pro
aus. aber das hatte ich dann nicht mehr getestet.


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hier gibt es derzeit übrigens den 770er zum "Schnäppchenpreis". 

Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80 Ohm · Studio Kopfhörer, 80 Ohm, geschlossen | redcoon.de


----------



## BigBubby (31. August 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Aber nur 80Ohm. Das will doch keiner


----------



## soth (31. August 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Gibt ja auch noch die 250 Ohm Variante, den DT990, T70, T90,... günstiger.


----------



## ollivetti (16. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

In etwa 7 Stunden gibts den folgenden bei Zack Zack

 AKG Studiokopfhörer ohrumschließend "K 702 Anniversary Edition"


Preis bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was macht die Anniversary Edition eigentlich so besonders im Vergleich zur 300 Euro günstigeren Normalversion?


----------



## ollivetti (16. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich konnte die beiden leider noch nicht Probehören, aber habe hier mal einen guten Vergleich gefunden, allerdings auf Englisch.

Vergleich Q701vsK702anniversy

Wie sich das liest geht er in Richtung Sennheiser HD650, aber ich will jetzt nichts sagen, was hier nur beschrieben wird und ich selber noch nicht aufem Ohr hatte. 

Ich denke, dass AKG hier auch das ein oder andere hochwertigere Material verwendet hat.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hm ok, Unterscheide zu einem anderen Modell kann ich durchaus verstehen. Interessant fände ich eben den Unterschied zum normalen K702.

AKG K 702 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Spontan scheinen nur äußere Materialien wie Kopfband und Ohrmuscheln anders zu sein, die Ann-Version also meher auf Luxus getrimmt zu sein, ohne im Klang Unterschiede zu zeigen. Wenn dem so wäre fände ich den Aufpreis schon recht happig.

Edit: Ist nun online. http://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=19326 Immerhin ca. 120 Euro würde man sparen, somit nur noch knapp 200 Euro Aufpreis. Angeblich scheint die Ann-Version auch eine andere klangliche Abstimmung zu besitzen.


----------



## ollivetti (17. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Hm ok, Unterscheide zu einem anderen Modell kann ich durchaus verstehen. Interessant fände ich eben den Unterschied zum normalen K702.


 
Da hast du Recht. Ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, als ich den Vergleich gelesen und schon gepostet hatte. ^^

Ich konnte leider nichts zu den verwendeten Treibern finden. Ob diese sich unterscheiden oder nicht. Manchmal wünsche ich mir einfach mehr Geld um jeden KH mal Probe zu hören. ^^


----------



## Darkseth (17. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Unterschiede zwischen dem K702 und K702 65th findest du im Hifi forum zu genüge, auch 65th vs. K712 Pro


----------



## ollivetti (18. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke für den Hinweis, Darkseth. 

DAs Angebot war übrigens sehr gefragt. XD Am Ende waren es immer noch 100%, die verfügbar waren. ^^ Ich warte immer noch drauf, dass mal nen T90 für unter 350 zu haben ist. 

Also falls einer so einen mal erspäht, immer her mit der INfo.


----------



## xiCry (22. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sind diese headsets eigentlich gut?

5.1: Sharkoon X-Tatic Pro Gaming Headset für PS3/Xbox 360/PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
7.1: X-Tatic S7 - 7.1 Surround-Headset für PS3/Xbox 360/PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## BlackNeo (22. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



xiCry schrieb:


> Sind diese headsets eigentlich gut?
> 
> 5.1: Sharkoon X-Tatic Pro Gaming Headset für PS3/Xbox 360/PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 7.1: X-Tatic S7 - 7.1 Surround-Headset für PS3/Xbox 360/PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Nein, wird klanglich beides nem HD 681-B oder 668-B deutlich unterlegen sein.

Und das erstere ist noch VIEL VIEL schlechter als das 7.1 Teil, weil es 4 Mebranen pro Ohrmuschel hat, was den Klang deutlich verschlechtert, wei beim Roccat Kave.


----------



## xiCry (22. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was sind denn empfehlenswerte 5.1/7.1-Headsets?


----------



## Trochaeus (22. September 2013)

Keine


----------



## xiCry (22. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

 Doch,e s gibt gute haha


----------



## BigBubby (22. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nein


----------



## BlackNeo (22. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



xiCry schrieb:


> Doch,e s gibt gute haha


 
Nein. Die einzigen Headsets die für den Preis kein totaler Abfall sind sind das Steelseries Siberia V2 (obwohl das schon ziemlich schlecht ist), das Beyer MMX2, Sennheiser PC 350/360 und das Beyer MMX300. Aber sie sind tortzdem alle VIEL zu teuer.


----------



## xiCry (22. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Gibt es GAR KEINE GUTEN Headsets? Doch! Nur welche?


----------



## BlackNeo (22. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die von mir genannten sind kein totaler Müll, aber nur VIEL zu teuer.

Ein Headset mit nem guten P/L wirst du NIE finden.


----------



## xiCry (22. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dann eben nur Leistung ...


----------



## _PeG_ (22. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

immer wieder die beste empfehlung für den anfang:

Superlux HD681 Kopfhrer

+

http://www.amazon.de/König-4090396-...cal-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1379874607&sr=1-1 (oder ein ähnliches mikro)


----------



## Thallassa (23. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



xiCry schrieb:


> Dann eben nur Leistung ...


 
Ok. Steelseries Siberia: 60 Euro
Sennheiser PC350: 120 Euro
Sennheiser PC 360: 150 Euro

Selbst das MMX2 kann vermutlich gerade mal mithalten.

Sind Allesamt dem Superlux HD681B (20 Euro) unterlegen.
Die Qpad QH-90 sind sehr ok vom Klang und auch von der P/L, aber sauschlecht verarbeitet, sodass sie häufig schon nach ein paar Monaten über den Jordan wandern.

Wenn du über 150€ gehst, findest du noch das MMX300, welches für 269€ ein 150€-Kopfhörer mit einem Mikrofon dran ist. Diese Preis/Leistung hast du bei allen Geräten. Vom "Gam0rsk1//z"-Aufpreis ganz zu schweigen...

Daher: Superlux + Ansteckmikro. Wenn du dir zu fein dafür bist, nutz ein Tischmikro oder das Mikrofon deine Webcam. Hast du keine Webcam, kaufst du eine Webcam. Wenn du keine Webcam kaufen willst, importierst du einen Amazon.com : Monoprice 108323 Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro Headphone, Black : Electronics für 30€ und hast besseren Klang als beim Superlux und dazu steckst du dann (dank des austauschbaren Kabels) Reloop RHM-10 Kopfhörer-Mikrofon für Reloop RHP-10 Serie / Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinke Eingang: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente dieses Mikrofon an. Dann hast du EIN Kabel, ein Mikrofon vor'm Mund und Ein einziges Teil - was IMMER noch besser klingt als die ganzen Headsets.
Wenn dir das zu wenig Geld erscheint was du dann für deinen Klang ausgibst, oder du nicht importieren willst, dann kaufst du halt einen M-Audio Studiophile Q40 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder einen Philips Fidelio X1 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und spätestens da spielst du jedes Headset dann zehnfach in den Boden.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn du dir zu fein dafür bist, [...]


 
Oder ernsthafte Sprachqualität haben willst, die über das für die Kommunikation notwendigste hinausgeht (warum denn nur den eigenen Ohren was gutes gönnen?).


----------



## Thallassa (23. September 2013)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Oder ernsthafte Sprachqualität haben willst, die über das für die Kommunikation notwendigste hinausgeht (warum denn nur den eigenen Ohren was gutes gönnen?).



Webcam-mic funktioniert bei mir astrein. Ist aber natürlich modell- und vor allem ausrichtungsabhängig


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Webcam-mic funktioniert bei mir astrein. Ist aber natürlich modell- und vor allem ausrichtungsabhängig


 
Ja, bei Webcams gibt's teils riesige Unterschiede bei der Soundqualität. Dennoch, an ein gutes (Tisch)mikro (egal ob Groß- oder Kleinmembran und weitere Varianten) kommen auch die nicht ran. Zumindest von der Aufnahmequalität; Alltagstauglichkeit und andere Aspekte zählen ja durchaus auch.


----------



## Technojunky (26. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

K.a obs hier hin gehört aber in ner knappen Stunde: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal 
Beyer T70


----------



## Eleassar (26. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dazu auch den COP in schwarz oder weiß, für 149 €
T70 für 349 €


----------



## Technojunky (26. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nice


----------



## ollivetti (26. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

WArum ist da nie ein T90 dabei?  Ist doch alles sauerei


----------



## Thallassa (26. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



ollivetti schrieb:


> WArum ist da nie ein T90 dabei?  Ist doch alles sauerei


 
Drangsalier Alternate, irgendwann wird's dann schon kommen.
Bei 150€ für nen COP könnte ich echt schwach werden - wie gut für mich, dass ich mit meinem M-100 bedient bin und ich mit den COP zur Zeit eh nicht leisten kann


----------



## Technojunky (26. September 2013)

War auch am überlegen, aber bleibe beim dt990  VL. Is der ja bald für 100 xD


----------



## Kindercola (26. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja den Cop haben die ja jetzt auch schon jeden Monat drin x) 

Naja ich bin ja jut mit meinen x1 bedient . Den könnten die doch auch mal reinsetzen ^^ 
Bin echt froh das ich den damals noch für ~170 euronen gekriegt habe


----------



## Darkseth (26. September 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der T90 war vor 2-3 wochen etwa bei Redcoon im angebot, für 399€ ^^


----------



## ollivetti (27. September 2013)

Stimmt, daran kann ich mich erinnern. War zwar gut, aber leider nicht gut genug um zuzuschlagen. ^^ 
Mit dem Gutscheincode vom t70 wäre es Top gewesen


----------



## Kindercola (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mahlzeit liebe Leute ,

für alle die den DT 880 Edition liebäugeln -> den gibt es gegen 15.00 Uhr auf Zackzack 

-> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Liebe Genossen ich brauch bis Freitag ganz schnell eine PC Headset mit Mic für MAX 60€.

Wird eher nur zum Zocken genutzt, davon ist der der Großteil shooter.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bis Freitag?
Dann geh zum Mediamarkt hol dir ein 10€ Teil und danach können wir in Ruhe ein richtiges für dich suchen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ne du so was kommt in in die Tüte ^^

Ich würde gern per Amazone bestellen und da weiß ich das ich es bis Freitag habe. Und wenn das mich dann 10er mehr koste oki passirt.


----------



## Trochaeus (16. Oktober 2013)

Du hast doch nen extra Thread dazu eröffnet, wieso hier auch noch?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Da ich keine Zeit mehr habe ! Weiß das macht man nicht aber ich muss mehr beeilen deswegen.

Aber bitte könnt ihr mir mal ein paar Vorschläge machen ?!


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mein tipp: Ca. Jede woche kommt ein "ich suche headset für 50€" Wenn du also die letzten paar Forenseiten durchguckst, findest du da eigentlich alle antworten.
Es gibt da ein paar Kopfhörer, aber ich vergess immer den namen. die liegen so in deinem bereich...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Habe schon geschaut aber fix gefunden was mich befriedigt !


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich werde jetzt 5-10 Minuten die alten threads durchsuchen und dann sage ich dir, ob ich was gefunden habe. Wenn ja, darfst du selsbt danach suchen. Brauche ich mehr als 10min, dann sag ich dir welches es war.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe jetzt in diesen 3,5 Minuten 6 threads mit dem Headset gefunden 
Kostet 30 Euro. Musst nur Micro dazukaufen. 
Das ist wirklich ein Super ding und wenn du es findest wird dir ein Licht aufgehen. Das sollte reichen an informationen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja habe ich auch schon gesehen aber ich bin ansich nicht so ein freund von solchen Lösungen. Und wie gesagt mehr als 30€ darf es schon kosten, 60 bis 70 hab ich angepeilt.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die Sache ist, wenn du die nicht nimmst, dann musst du für die selbe Qualität als fertiges Headset um die 100€ ausgeben.
Headsets sind unnötig teuer, weil die Firmen wissen, dass "dumme" Zocker es trotzdem kaufen, weil sie dann ja ein "cooles" Headset haben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja schon wahr...also welche normale Headset plus eine Zusatz Mic würdest du mir ans Herz legen ?


----------



## Thallassa (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, wenn du die nicht nimmst, dann musst du für die selbe Qualität als fertiges Headset um die 100€ ausgeben.
> Headsets sind unnötig teuer, weil die Firmen wissen, dass "dumme" Zocker es trotzdem kaufen, weil sie dann ja ein "cooles" Headset haben


 
Genau so sieht es aus. Und in genug Beiträgen steht auch eine zufriedenstellende Lösung:
Amazon.com : Monoprice 108323 Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro Headphone, Black : Electronics + http://www.amazon.de/Reloop-RHM-10-Kopfhörer-Mikrofon-Kopfhörer-Eingang/dp/B00195QDOC

Du steckst das Mikro in die Buchse des Kopfhörers, hast einen Mikrofonbaum, genauso guten Klang wie mit einem Sennheiser PC 350, ein besseres Mikro und im Falle eines Kabelbruchs brauchst du das Gerät nicht wegschmeißen. Was genau ist also an der Lösung falsch?


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die kannte ich noch gar nicht.

Ansonsten die Superlux HD681 (ich hoffe die nummer stimmt) werden hier immer wieder genannt als gute günstige alternative. 

Mikrofon ist relativ egal. Je nachdem ob du lieber ansteck oder standmikro haben willst. Was halt gerade passt und lieferbar ist.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

In das HS passt ein normales Mic ? Weil davon habe ich noch eins hier liegen von meine alten. 
Nun ist die frage ist das teil auch bis Freitag hier da das aus UK kommt ?!


----------



## molinski (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. Und in genug Beiträgen steht auch eine zufriedenstellende Lösung:
> Amazon.com : Monoprice 108323 Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro Headphone, Black : Electronics + Reloop RHM-10 Kopfhörer-Mikrofon für Reloop RHP-10 Serie / Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinke Eingang: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
> 
> Du steckst das Mikro in die Buchse des Kopfhörers, hast einen Mikrofonbaum, genauso guten Klang wie mit einem Sennheiser PC 350, ein besseres Mikro und im Falle eines Kabelbruchs brauchst du das Gerät nicht wegschmeißen. Was genau ist also an der Lösung falsch?


 
Das Monoprice bekommt man jetzt auch günstiger in UK und mit nur 2-3 Tagen Lieferzeit :>..und keine Steuern^^
Monoprice Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Kindercola (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die Monoprice sind die eigentlich geschlossene KH(sieht zumindestens so aus) weil auf ner Lan will ich ungerne meine Fidelio X1 mitschleppen o.o und für den Preis 


edit: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil x.X

Was bringt der so Soundtechnisch?


----------



## Thallassa (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das, was man Soundtechnisch von so ein bisschen Geld erwarten kann. Ich würde ihn mal etwa zwischen Superlux HD668 und HD681 EVO einstufen, allerdings nicht so farbenstark wie der Evo. Als billiger Kopfhörer für Lans und irgendwas, was man einfach mal so mitschleift ohne groß drauf acht geben zu müssen, ist der Mono gut geeignet.


----------



## Kindercola (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das man da keine Wunder erwarten darf war mir fast klar. Vorteil am Mono ist natürlich das der geschlossen ist. Die beiden Superlux sind ja (halb) offen.

Den merk ich mir dann erstmal vor  hab nämlich kB das mir meine x1 auf ner lan kaputt gehen


----------



## Aradisa (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich möchte mich soundtechnisch jetzt ein bisschen weiterentwickeln,und wollte mir den DT-990 Pro holen, eine Asus DX ist bereits vorhanden.
Nun meine Frage,was muß ich im Asus DX Audio Center für Einstellungen vornehmen,das ich den optimalen Klang auf den DT-990 bekomme.

Edit: Der KH wird überwiegend zum Gaming genutzt.


----------



## X2theZ (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

die ohm-anzahl würd ich auf high gain (64~300 ohm) einstellen. 
samplingfrequenz auf PCM 192 KHz.
im "effect-bereich" kannst alles auf default lassen. also keine zusatz-qui-qua-effekte aktivieren.
diese verfälschen alle nur die sound-echtheit der lieder. vorausgesetzt, deine lieder liegen im flac-format vor 

man kann natürlich im effect-bereich experimentieren, wenn du das sounding individuell haben willst.
mit dem equalizer kann man zb. leicht das badewannen-sounding des dt990pro ausgleichen, wenn man das will


----------



## BigBubby (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bei der DX gibts die Ohmzahl nicht, nur damit du dich nicht wunderst


----------



## Thallassa (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



X2theZ schrieb:


> diese verfälschen alle nur die sound-echtheit der lieder. vorausgesetzt, deine lieder liegen im flac-format vor



Achso, .mp3 klingt ja so zum kotzen, dass sämtliche Klangverbieger darauf keinen Effekt haben 



Aradisa schrieb:


> [...]


 
Spiele mit den Einstellungen so lange herum, bis es gefällt. Ich halte die DX aber für suboptimal im Betrieb mit einem 990. Warst du auch schon brav probehören?


----------



## Aradisa (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Achso, .mp3 klingt ja so zum kotzen, dass sämtliche Klangverbieger darauf keinen Effekt haben
> 
> 
> 
> Spiele mit den Einstellungen so lange herum, bis es gefällt. Ich halte die DX aber für suboptimal im Betrieb mit einem 990. Warst du auch schon brav probehören?



Was würdest du denn als Soundkarte vorschlagen ?


----------



## Thallassa (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kommt auf die Anforderungen an. Wenn du nur Stereo brauchst zB einen Fiio E10 oder FiiO E07K.
Wenn du noch mic-line-in und surroundzeugs oÄ brauchst dann eine Xonar U7 oder vielleicht sogar eine Phoebus.


----------



## Lude969 (22. Oktober 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Anforderungen an. Wenn du nur Stereo brauchst zB einen Fiio E10 oder FiiO E07K.
> Wenn du noch mic-line-in und surroundzeugs oÄ brauchst dann eine Xonar U7 oder vielleicht sogar eine Phoebus.



Schließ mich hier kurz ma an da ich eigentlich die U7 im Auge hab da du die mir glaub ma empfohlen hast. Bei mir steht nur Musik hören, spielen und Film schauen auf dem Programm is die da zu überdimensioniert? Das Mic könnte ich ja auch ans MB anschließen. Falls nicht wirds dann doch die U7


----------



## Thallassa (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Lude969 schrieb:


> Schließ mich hier kurz ma an da ich eigentlich die U7 im Auge hab da du die mir glaub ma empfohlen hast. Bei mir steht nur Musik hören, spielen und Film schauen auf dem Programm is die da zu überdimensioniert? Das Mic könnte ich ja auch ans MB anschließen. Falls nicht wirds dann doch die U7


 
Ob das überdimensioniert ist oder nicht, kann ich eigentlich nur beurteilen, wenn ich weiß was angeschlossen wird ^^


----------



## X2theZ (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Achso, .mp3 klingt ja so zum kotzen, dass sämtliche Klangverbieger darauf keinen Effekt haben


 
öhm... sry. das hab ich dann wohl falsch formuliert.
ich meinte damit, dass eine soundquelle von sehr guter qualität durch die effekte, die der treiber bietet, eher negativ klanglich beeinflusst wird.
ganz unabhängig davon, ob einem die diversen effekte gefallen oder nicht.

wie du selbst schon geschrieben hast, sind diese einstellungen ganz subjektiv zu betrachten.

@aradisa
ich würde vorschlagen, dass du die dx vorerst mal behälst. wenn diese dir den kh nicht mit genug power antreibt,
kann man noch immer eine lösung mit khv nachrüsten.


----------



## Thallassa (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



X2theZ schrieb:


> öhm... sry. das hab ich dann wohl falsch formuliert.
> @aradisa
> ich würde vorschlagen, dass du die dx vorerst mal behälst. wenn diese dir den kh nicht mit genug power antreibt,
> kann man noch immer eine lösung mit khv nachrüsten.


 
Und ich hab das dann wohl etwas falsch aufgenommen - schön, dass das geklärt wurde ^^
Externer Verstärker ist auch gut, aber da sehe ich dann auch Kosten von min. 50€ anfallen, für etwas halbwegs vernünftiges. Da könnte man auch eigentlich fast gleich auf nen kaum teureren E10 gehen, sofern natürlich die Anschluss"Vielfalt" reicht.

Alternativ dazu als externer Amp für die DX ohne das zB ein Art HeadAmp.


----------



## Lude969 (22. Oktober 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ob das überdimensioniert ist oder nicht, kann ich eigentlich nur beurteilen, wenn ich weiß was angeschlossen wird ^^



Argh sowas passiert wenn man auf Arbeit meint man müsste sich schlau machen  nen Beyer 770 Pro 250 Ohm hängt dran und momentan die Soundkarte die du in meinem Profil findest. Sorry schreib vom Handy aus deshalb kann ichs dir nicht sagen


----------



## Thallassa (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja, da du ne Fatal1ty pro besitzt, wäre der Umstieg auf ne U7 nicht das wahre.
Aber in DT770 an einer Pro sollte zumindest in der 250 Ohm -Variante auch nicht das volle Potenzial nutzen.
Hier würde ich dir den gleichen Vorschlag geben, wie schon im meinem letzten Post:
Wenn du den 770 hast (wobei ich ja wie gesagt probehören würde und zB den 990 oÄ bevorzugen würde) - bestell dir mal nen Art Headamp 4 dazu. Wenn du findest, dass sich die Investition lohnt, behalte ihn. Wenn du klanglich keinen Unterschied wahrnehmen kannst, geht der HeadAmp zurück. 
Das Teil soll deine Soundkarte nicht ersetzen, sondern zwischen Kopfhörer und SoKa geschlossen werden, falls das unklar ist.


----------



## Aradisa (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke erstmal für eure Tips und Ratschläge,ich werde die DX erstmal behalten und mal schauen wie sie sich mit dem DT 990 so macht.


----------



## JJ Walker (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi. Kann eigebtlich jemand was zu dem asus vulcan pro  headset sagen? Mein bruder hat  dieses ins auge gefasst. Da er nicht so viel budget hat. So ca. 100 €. 

Wollte also nur wissen ob jemand was zu den asus headsets was sagen kann. Da ich noch keine tests gefunden habe.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

überteuert ist es definitiv.
für das gleiche Geld aber besser: 
superlux 681 &
zalmann zm mic 1 &
asus xonar dx


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

kann ich nur bestätigen!! habe zwar kein zalmann mikro, aber kopfhörer und soka sind einfach umwerfend!!


----------



## JJ Walker (23. Oktober 2013)

Leider gibts den superlux nur bei thoman zu kaufen.


----------



## Thallassa (23. Oktober 2013)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Leider gibts den superlux nur bei thoman zu kaufen.



Ja. Und?


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



JJ Walker schrieb:


> Leider gibts den superlux nur bei thoman zu kaufen.


 


30 tage umtauschrecht und super kundenservice.. naja sowas möchte ja nicht jeder..  und falls du wegen dem mindestbestellwert jammerst, dann bezahl einfach über deinen amazon.de account und schon kann man den mindestbestellwert von 20 euro umgehen..

hat bei mir schon zweimal so geklappt.. ich habe ein superlux hd681 und meine freundin war so begeistert, dass sie ebenfalls einen bekommen hat..


----------



## JJ Walker (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich war nur geschokt das es nur da angeboten wird. Aber is mir erst gerade eingefallen is ja far kein problem da mein bruder zwecks e gitarre und was ma als begeisterter musiker alles braucht da ab und an mal bestellt und das dan so super verbinden kann.


----------



## jamie (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Thomann ist halt der einzige Distributor hier aber dafür auch absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## Aradisa (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Aradisa schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich soundtechnisch jetzt ein bisschen weiterentwickeln,und wollte mir den DT-990 Pro holen, eine Asus DX ist bereits vorhanden.
> Nun meine Frage,was muß ich im Asus DX Audio Center für Einstellungen vornehmen,das ich den optimalen Klang auf den DT-990 bekomme.
> 
> Edit: Der KH wird überwiegend zum Gaming genutzt.


 
Edit: Der 990 Pro ist nun da,und ich kann berichten das meine Asus DX in Sachen Lautstärke vollkommen ausreicht 
Ich hätte jetzt noch die Möglichkeit ein gebrauchtes Edifier C2 von  einem Bekannten zu bekommen,dazu hätte ich nochmal folgende Frage.
Verfälscht das C2 die Soundquälität in irgendeinerweise,oder wird das originale Audiosignal der Soundkarte nur durchgeschliffen.


----------



## Thallassa (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Aradisa schrieb:


> Edit: Der 990 Pro ist nun da,und ich kann berichten das meine Asus DX in Sachen Lautstärke vollkommen ausreicht



Es geht ja nicht um die Lautstärke, sondern vA um die Dynamik beim Amping  "Vollkommen ausreichend" ist es nur so lange, wie du es ohne Amp kennst ^^


----------



## BigBubby (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

muss ich bestätigen. Hatte erst dx, jetzt phoebus.
beide mit dem 770. 
ja lautstärke ist auch mehr vorhanden, entscheidend aber ist, dass mehr Details zu hören sind.


----------



## X2theZ (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hier möcht ich halt nochmal den aspekt betr. "notwendigkeit" eines khv's anmerken.

1) wer seinen kh (wie zb. den 770) nur für youtube gucken/hören und gamesounds verwendet, kann auf einen khv verzichten.
2) wer gerne viel und gerne hochqualitative musik genießt (flac oder direkt von cd), der wird mit einem khv seine freude haben.
3) wer sein anwendungsprofil genau in der mitte einordnet, der muss sich selbst überlegen, ob ihm die investition wert ist.

pauschal zu sagen, ein khv ist pflicht, ist eben bei obgenanntem anwendungsprofil 1) verschwendete kohle.
meine meinung.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja, für Youtube ist ein dt 770 ohnehin verschwendung.


----------



## Aradisa (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



X2theZ schrieb:


> hier möcht ich halt nochmal den aspekt betr. "notwendigkeit" eines khv's anmerken.
> 
> 1) wer seinen kh (wie zb. den 770) nur für youtube gucken/hören und gamesounds verwendet, kann auf einen khv verzichten.
> 
> ...



Daran hab ich auch gedacht,und da der KH am PC überwiegend zum Zocken herhalten muß,
kann ich ich wohl auf einen khv verzichten.
Und hätte jemand noch eine Antwort auf meine Frage zum C2.


----------



## Thallassa (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



X2theZ schrieb:


> 1) wer seinen kh (wie zb. den 770) nur für youtube gucken/hören und gamesounds verwendet, kann auf einen khv verzichten.
> 2) wer gerne viel und gerne hochqualitative musik genießt (flac oder direkt von cd), der wird mit einem khv seine freude haben.
> 3) wer sein anwendungsprofil genau in der mitte einordnet, der muss sich selbst überlegen, ob ihm die investition wert ist.
> pauschal zu sagen, ein khv ist pflicht, ist eben bei obgenanntem anwendungsprofil 1) verschwendete kohle.
> meine meinung.


 
Ich hab lediglich vorgeschlagen, dass man sich das mal anhören kann - ist ja nicht so als ob Youtube Audio nur 64 kb/s wäre 
Und bei nem DT770 im Besitz würde ich noch gar nicht anfangen, FLACs zu hören - zum einen, weil es bei moderner Musik häufig so oder so keinen Unterschied zu hören gibt, zum anderen weil er, damit man selbst von sehr hochwertigen Aufnahmen in einem guten Maß profitieren kann noch etwas zu "billig" ist. Der Vorschlag war ja zu testen. Pauschal zu sagen braucht man nicht weil man irgendetwas als schlechter einstuft als es tatsächlich ist, würde ich auch nicht machen 

@ Aradisa: Meinst du, wenn du den DT990 direkt an das C2 anschließt, oder wenn du das C2 parallel angeschlossen hast?
Bei Variante 1 würde ich sagen ja/austesten bei Variante 2 würde ich sagen nein/austesten.


----------



## Aradisa (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also das C2 ist direkt mit 3.5 Klinke an die Soundkarte angeschlossen.
Und vorne am C2 dann halt den KH angeschlossen.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Heyho, gibts eine alternative zu den Noise-Canceling Kopfhörern von Bose?


----------



## BigBubby (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Welcher Aspekt vom "noise-canceling" ist dir denn wichtig?


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Guter Sound und möglichst gute auslöschung der Nebengeräusche


----------



## Darkseth (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

In-Ears.
Isolieren DEUTLICH besser als die QC von Bose, und klingen wesentlich besser, zum halben Preis. z.B. die Shrue SE 215.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Oder allgemein vernünftig geschlossene Kopfhörer. Kosten auch alle halb so viel wie die Bose und dürften auch besseren Ton haben.


----------



## Hurric4ne (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo PCGH-Community,

da mein jetziges Headset (Creative Fatal1ty Mk II) sozusagen den Geist aufgegeben hat


Spoiler



Mikro nimmt keinen Sound mehr auf, jedoch ist das Mikrofon nicht kaputt, ich habe es abgemacht und solo in den Line-In gesteckt, da nimmt geht es einwandfrei...


dachte ich mir ich schau mal was PCGH so empfiehlt. Das Headsets so überteuert sind und  vom P/L-Verhältnis gute Kopfhörer+ Ansteckmikro besser sind, wusste ich bis dato gar nicht. Gut, kann ich auch mit leben. 

Jetzt mal die Fragen:
Budget? Wollte eigentlich nicht wieder nen 100er ausgeben, so 80€ wäre mir lieber
Soundkarte? nein, es wird (noch?) onboard genutzt


Spoiler



jedoch habe ich dort das Problem, dass es mir die Audiokanäle geringfügig vermischt (meine Gesprächspartner in Skype z.B. hören meine Spielesounds)


Anwendungsbereich? Musik hören und PC spielen
Musikgeschmack? Hauptsächlich HandsUp/House/Techno, evtl. auch noch ein wenig Mainstream

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben, da ich von Sound relativ wenig bis null Ahnung habe.

LG Hurric4ne


----------



## BigBubby (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

100€ gilt eigentlich immer:
Superlux+Zalman Mic+Xonar DX.


----------



## Thallassa (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> 100€ gilt eigentlich immer:
> Superlux+Zalman Mic+Xonar DX.


 
Naja, gibt schon ein paar Alternativen.
Monoprice Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics + Reloop RHM-10 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Soundkarte (DGX oder DX)
Monoprice muss derzeit wieder aus dem UK importiert werden, da in D derzeit nur zu Mondpreisen verfügbar - sollte sich aber bald legen.

Ansonsten das Creative Aurvana Live!, Klinke (51EF0060AA001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Zalman Mic + ASUS DGX oder ESi Prodigy

Oder M-Audio Studiophile Q40 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + das oben verlinkte Reloop-Mikro - Soundkarte kann nachgekauft werden, so wichtig ist das bei dem Budget noch nicht.


----------



## Snaker83 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Guten Tag, ich verwende derzeit kabellose Kopföhrer der Marke Sennheiser => Model HDR 117. Ich bin mit diesem System sehr unzufrieden, da die Kopfhörer sehr stark rauschen. Haptsächlich möchte ich die Kopfhörer zum TV schauen nutzen. Wichtig wäre mir, dass KEIN rauschen mehr zu hören sind. Preislich würde ich jetzt mal ein Budget von +- 100 EUR festlegen.

Habt Ihr hierzu ein paar Tips/ gute Erfahrungen für mich?

Viele Grüße


----------



## BigBubby (2. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Werden sie direkt am Fernsehr angeschlossen?
Welche Anschlüße am TV?
Muss es wieder funk sein? 
Welche entfernung zum TV?


----------



## Snaker83 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Werden sie direkt am Fernsehr angeschlossen?
> Welche Anschlüße am TV?
> Muss es wieder funk sein?
> Welche entfernung zum TV?


 
Hallo,

ich nutze den TV LG 47LM671S-ZB, die Kopföhrer sollten schon via Funk funktionieren, da ich mein Kabellvirwarr etwas reduzieren möchte. Ob die Kopfhörer direkt am TV betrieben werden ist noch nicht abschliessend entschieden. Ich benutze zur Zeit die Sorround Anlage Logitech Z5500, mit dieser bin ich zwar zufrieden, produziert aber auch eine Menge Kabel. Wenn ich hiezru eine gute alternative geben würde, würde ich auch diese auswechseln....


----------



## BigBubby (2. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich kenne in der Preislage kein wireless Headset, welches nur irgendwelchen Qualitätsansprüchen entspricht. Vielleicht weiß da jemand anderes etwas besseres.


----------



## Snaker83 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich kenne in der Preislage kein wireless Headset, welches nur irgendwelchen Qualitätsansprüchen entspricht. Vielleicht weiß da jemand anderes etwas besseres.


 
Hmm ok, und was würdest du mir incl. Kabel empfehlen?


----------



## BigBubby (2. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

inkl. Kabel muss man natürlich wissen, wie weit es von Couch bis TV/Anlage ist 

Wenn man das weiß, wird es eine große Auswahl an Treibern geben. Gerne genannt werden hier das Superlux 681. Das dürfte bereits eine deutlich bessere Qualität haben, auch wenn es weniger als 1/3 kostet. Ansonsten kenne ich mich eher erst im Bereich 100-200€ aus.

Zu deinen Logitech Lautsprechern. 
Du solltest dich fragen, ob du nicht erst mal ein ordentliches Stereosystem kaufen willst (Receiver + 2 Lautsprecher) und dieses über die Jahre dann mit Subwoover und 3 weiteren Lautsprechern erweitern willst (Dazu kannst du auch schon so einiges hier im Forum lesen). Damit kannst du für insgesamt weniger Geld, sehr viel höhere Qualität erreichen.


----------



## Snaker83 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Von meiner Couch sind es ca. 4meter 

Genau an der Fragestellung stehe ich auch gerade, ein ordentliches Stereosystem ist glaub ich primär die Aufgabe! Wenn sollte es aber direkt komplett sein, d.h. incl. aller Satelliten und Subwoofern...ich habe dazu mal einen anderen Thread aufgemacht, da es in diesem ja hauptsächlich um Kopföhrer geht. Aber auch bei Stereoanlagen bin ich auf deinen Ratschlag gespannt 

Ja das Superflex 681 scheint ja echt billig zu sein, ob das dann auch was taugt...hmm, welches Modell ist im bereich 100-200 EUR dein Favorit?


----------



## BigBubby (2. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Persönlich höre ich gerne die Beyerdynamics 770 oder 990 je nachdem ob man geschlossen möchte oder offen. 
Das Problem hierbei ist, dass sie 250 Ohm haben (bzw die 250 Ohm variante besser klingen als die 80Ohm). Wenn du die also direkt an den Fernsehr anschließt, werden sie extrem leise klingen und viele Details fehlen (bei den 80ern weniger, aber auch noch). Wenn du eine vernünftige Stereoanlage mit Kopfhörerverstärker hast, könntest du sie damit voll betreiben. 

Aber wie bei den günstigen auch, gibt es auch hier noch dutzende andere. Die Beyerdynamics gelten auch als sehr verspielt abgestimmt (relativ starker bass und nicht so starke mitten, wie ein neutral gestimmter Kopfhörer). Wenn du ein wenig durch diesen Thread oder das Forum schaust, findest du noch ein dutzend andere Modelle.

Die Superlux 681 haben eine bessere Qualität als Gamer-Headsets bis ca. 150€. Werden vermutlich sogar besser klingen, als dein Logitech Z5500. Man muss halt sehen, dass HiFi Kopfhörer in der Regel bei einem ganz anderen Niveau beginnen, als Gaming-Zubehör.


----------



## kara77 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hi,
ich wollte mir ein neues Headset zulegen. Nach dem Lesen eurer Beiträge, hab ich mich mit d. Kombi kh+micro angefreundet. Superlux HD681 - Asus xonar dgx - Zalman zm-mic1 (60-70€). Ich würd es zum zocken+ts verwenden, meine Anforderungen daher vor allem Aufnahmequalität und passabler Sound. Musik höre ich sogut wie nie über kh, der DT 770 PRO ist mir dafür einfach zu teuer.

Welcher Superlux wäre denn am besten?
Evo Superlux HD-681 Evo BK 28€/ HD681B mit 32ohm, 20€ /oder B mit 56ohm, 29€

Zalman mic: lohnt sich nachträgliches Umrüsten auf ein teuers, schwer zu bekommendes Modmic, zwecks reduzieren von lästigen Nebengeräuschen wie Tastaturklackern etc?

Würd mich sehr über eure Tipps freuen.
Liebe Grüße

*Edit: bestellt und vielen dank euch^^*


----------



## Metalic (3. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Zum KH kann ich dir nicht viel sagen da ich ihn bisher nie selbst auf dem Kopf hatte.
Aber zum Mirkofon von Zalman schon. Denn das Ding habe ich selbst. Ich nutze es auch nur für Skype/TS und es gab noch nie Beschwerden. Für die Zwecke reicht das Ding dicke! Die Jungs und Mädels im TS hören mich auch klar und deutlich. Natürlich darfst du bei dem Preis keine Studioqualität erwarten. Aber es reicht.
Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit Nebengeräuschen wie Tastatur oder ähnlichem. Alles eine Frage der Einstellung bzw. Empfindlichkeit.


----------



## Darkseth (3. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der Evo. Und zwar nur, weil er Velourpolster dabei hat, und ein Austauschbares Kabel. Gerade deswegen finde ich ihn als einzigen Superlux momentan eine gute Wahl ^^


----------



## Trochaeus (4. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Habe ebenfalls den HD 681 EVO, kann man das Reloop RHM-10 dort "anschließen"? 
Mein Zalman Mic ist kaputt und ich war auch nicht überzeugt, vielleicht hat jemand auch eine andere Alternative?
Andernfalls muss ich eben in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir ein Mod-Mic bestellen...


----------



## Darkseth (4. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kann man, du brauchst aber ne 3.5mm Kupplung dafür: Audio Adapter, 3,5mm Klinke Buchse / Buchse, Stereo: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Trochaeus (4. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Okay, also die beiden Artikel bestellen... Wie schließe ich das dann an und so? In Google finde ich das net so genau erklärt  Das steht dann immer was mit Löcher bohren


----------



## Darkseth (4. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die 3...

Der Superlux hat nen männlichen 3.5mm Klinkenanschluss am Hörer, und dessen Kabel ist ein verlängerungskabel. Sprich männlich dort, wo es in den MP3 player reingeht, und andere seite weiblich, damit man ihn an den Superlux anschließen kann.

Das Reloop Mikro hat aber auch nen männlichen 3.5mm Anschluss. 2 Männliche gehen nicht zusammen. Sprich, du kannst z.B. keine 2 Kopfhörer miteinander verbinden.
Deswegen sone Kupplung, an denen an beiden seiten nen männlicher reinkommt. 

Keine Ahnung, wie ich es noch einfacher erklären soll :/

Kopfhörer --> Die 3.5mm Kupplung --> Reloop RHM10.


----------



## Trochaeus (4. November 2013)

Ja danke das ist ne gute Erklärung 
Nene zwei waren schon richtig, habe den Kopfhörer ja bereits.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Abufaso (7. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die AKG K 518, die mittlerweile fast jeder hat, gefühlt  , wie sind die eurer Meinung nach verglichen zu anderen aus der Klasse, wie den Superlux 668?


----------



## Dwalinn (24. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich würde jetzt nur ungern die 68 Seiten lesen, kann mir jemand vielleicht ein gutes USB Headset empfehlen? Ich würde nämlich gerne einen Couchmaster bestellen und bisher habe ich keine Tastatur mit Audio + Microphone gefunden die preislich okay ist (höchstens das Gigabyte Aivia Osmium)


----------



## _VFB_ (24. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Du könntest auch einfach eine USB Soundkarte oder so nehmen. Damit hast du besseren Klang als mit einem USB Headset. Das währe dann der Superlux hd 681+Mic (z.B von Zalman)+Fiio E10 (o.Ä). Das währen dann so grob 90€.


----------



## Dwalinn (24. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Eigentlich wollte ich auf eine extra USB Soundkarte verzichten, zudem wären mir 90€ schonwieder zuviel. Ich habe da an ca. 70€ für ein USB Headset gedacht oder ca. 60€ für ein Normales (da ich dann ein paar € mehr in die Mechanische Tastatur investieren muss) Laut PCGH 12/2013 soll ja das SteelSeries 5H V3 gut sein, ich habe aber angst das die Verarbeitung nicht stimmt (laut Herstellerseite soll es sich ja in 3 Teile trennen können) 
Bei meinem jetzigen Headset fällt das Micro immer raus (Roccat Kave) und deshalb hätte ich lieber ein gerät aus einem Stück.


----------



## BigBubby (24. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bei so niedrigen Preis, lohnt sich Kopfhörer mit Micro eher, wenn du Qualität willst. Headsets sind einfach überteuert, besonders "GamingHeadsets".
Belieb ist da der Superlux HD 681 + Zalman Micro. Damit gibst du nur etwa 45€ aus und wirst bessere Quali haben als mit deinem Roccat Kave.


----------



## Dwalinn (24. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke, gibt es i-welche alternativen zum Zalman ZM-MIC1? Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das die Qualität vernünftig ist wenn ich es ans Kabel des Kopfhörers mache (soll ja nicht die ganze zeit rascheln oder zu empfindlich sein) 
Hatte vorhin i-wo ein Micro gesehen das ich direkt an der Ohrmuschel befästigen konnte, das hatte dann aber auch wieder 30$ + Porto gekostet.

*
*


----------



## BigBubby (24. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Du meinst den MicMod oder ModMic oder so ähnlich.
Du kannst auch ein Tischmicro oder sonst ein beliebiges nehmen.


----------



## dbilas (25. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo, 
Benötige ein neues Studio bzw Vocal Mikrofon für mein Mischpult. Momentan habe ich eins von Sennheiser aber wirklich zufrieden bin ich nicht damit. 

Welche Hersteller sind denn noch zu empfehlen? Gebraucht wird es momentan hauptsächlich zum aufnehmen von Letz Plays,  Reviews etc


----------



## BlackNeo (26. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

t.bone SC 450 oder wenn mehr Budget da ist ein Rode T1000 Thomann Edition.


----------



## VascoSoulz (27. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey Leute,
erstmal super Beitrag der erste, find ich echt gut gelungen. Aus diesem Bericht habe ich geschlossen, dass es am praktischsten wäre sich einen Hifi-Kopfhörer zuzulegen und den mit Mikro auszustatten, anstatt sich ein teures Headset zu holen. Da ich damit ja auch Musik hören will, würde das super sein. Das Problem ist, dass ich nirgends gefunden habe, wie man einen Kopfhörer an eine Konsole, in meinem Fall Xbox 360, anschließen kann, da man dafür eigentlich mehr Stecker braucht, die an nem Kopfhörer nicht vorhanden sind. Im angehängten Bild ist mal son Aufbau bei den Konsolen zu sehen. Daher wollte ich von euch wissen, ob es einen Adapter gibt, sodass ein Kopfhörer sowohl Ingame-Sound, als auch den Chatsound widergibt und dazu mit Mikro augestattet werden kann.
MfG VascoSoulz


----------



## VascoSoulz (28. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also ich denke ich habe jetzt eine Lösung für mein Xbox-Problem gefunden. Und zwar kann ich den Chatsound ja auch über den Fernseher ausgeben lassen und wenn ich an diesen dann den Kopfhörer anschließe und über einen entsprechenden Adapter das Mic an den Controller sollte ich Ingame Sound und Chatsound am Kopfhörer haben. 
Denk ich jetzt richtig? Und is die Qualität dann auch gut oder verliere ich zuviel Quali, wenn ich den Klinkerstecker vom Kopfhörer einfach in die 3,5 er Buchse vom Fernseher stecke???
Würde mich über Antworten und weitere Lösungsvorschläge freuen.


----------



## Thallassa (28. November 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wieviel Qualität du beim KH verlierst wenn du die Klinkenbuchse des Fernsehers nutzt, kommt auf drei Dinge an: 
1) Den Kopfhörer. Manche Modelle sind einfahc, manche schwer anzutreiben. Spätestens bei schwer anzutreibenden Modellen steigt eine normale Glotze vollkommen aus.
2) Den Fernseher. Unterschiedliche Fernseher, unterschiedliche DACs, unterschiedliche Ausgangsimpedanzen
3) Das Gerät mit dem der Fernseher verglichen wird. Zu OnBoard wahrscheinlich nicht so viel, zu nem guten AMP/DAC sicher einiges.

Eine Lösung für dein Problem wäre der https://www.astrogaming.com/mixamp™-pro/3AM99-HBU9X-975.html 

Ob du mit deinem Vorschlag richtig gedacht hast kann ich dir allerdings mangels Interesse und Besitz an Konsolen nicht beantworten.
Vielleicht nen Thread aufmachen, dann sehen es mehr Leute


----------



## Juanfang (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ups ups


----------



## Elthy (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen AKG K518 DJ, allerdings gibt es eine Sache die mich stört: Das Kabel. Gibt es Blutooth-Kopfhörer, die vom Sound her in der gleichen Klasse spielen aber trotzdem nicht gigantisch groß sondern ähnlich mobil sind?


----------



## Thallassa (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Elthy schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen AKG K518 DJ, allerdings gibt es eine Sache die mich stört: Das Kabel. Gibt es Blutooth-Kopfhörer, die vom Sound her in der gleichen Klasse spielen aber trotzdem nicht gigantisch groß sondern ähnlich mobil sind?


 
Die gibt es, mit einem ordentlichen Preisaufschlag versteht sich.
Sennheiser PX 210 BT (502378) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Denon AH-W200 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab beide noch nicht gehört, ich gehe nur von Reviews und dem nicht beeindruckenden Klang des K518 aus.

Warum stört dich das Kabel so sehr? Zu lang, zu kurz, zu dünn, zu dick? Es gibt für alles Lösungen und Kabel bieten nunmal besseren klang zu deutlich angenehmeren Preisen.


----------



## Elthy (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke für deine Antwort!
Die Sennheiser gucke ich mir mal genauer an.

Das Kabel stört mich durch seine Anwesenheit 
Ich bleibe damit häufiger irgendwo hängen, ausserdem nervt es beim aufsetzten usw...


----------



## nouri92 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo Forenmitglieder!
Ich suche zur Zeit ein Kopfhörer weil ich weg vom Logitech G35 will. Ich kriege davon Kopfschmerzen bei >1 Std aufsetzen. 
Ich habe eine Creative SoundBlaster Z Soundkarte. Welche Kopfhörer könnte diese das Potenzial ausschöpfen? Sie hat ja ein 600 Ohm Kopfhörerverstärker integriert und 116 dB Rauschabstand.
Schmerzgrenze des Budgets ist 200€. Mir wäre -150€ am liebsten. 5€ Mehr sind auch noch ok (Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro 155€ bei Amazon z.B).
Mein Problem ist es, dass es keine Läden in meiner Nähe gibt die Premium Kopfhörer anbieten um sie probe zu hören. Habe Nur Media-Markt, Saturn, Atelco und MediMax hier. Bei allen war ich schon und das "beste" bzw teuerste was die da haben sind Beats by Dr. Dre.

Wie ist das Beyerdynamic Custom Pro? Hat aber leider nur 32 Ohm. Z.Z habe ich SMS Audio von meinem Bruder, die haben meine ich auch 32 Ohm und da habe ich Gesamtlautstärke auf 15 da mir sonst die Ohren weh tun.

Benutzen will ich die Kopfhörer für Battlefield 4 (überwiegend), ja Gaming eben. Wichtig ist das ich Gegner präzise Orten kann. Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe da ich im Dunkeln tappe und mir Testseiten zu Kopfhörern durchlese :/


----------



## Darkseth (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Joa, dt 990 wäre da recht optimal. Ist auch bassig, und damit vll nicht sooo "langweilig" wie neutralere hörer, wie akg k612 und dt 880 (die aber "feiner" klingen). Mit dem dt 990 machst du aber nix falsch.
Falls du ne geräuschunterdrückung brauchst, eben dt 770

(MM / Saturn dürfte meist den Philips Fidelio X1 da haben, der wäre auch sehr ordentlich. Nur leider keine ersatzteile)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues


----------



## BigBubby (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wie schon geschrieben wurde DT770 880 990.
Der Costum One nur, wenn du das Headset auch am Handy oder so benutzen willst.

770 <- wenn du nicht den Raum beschallen willst, wenn du sieh auf hast (Wenn man sie nicht auf hat und mit nem Stift trennt, kann man damit auch einen Raum beschallen  ). Hat etwas stärkere mitten im Vergleich zu den anderen. Aber auch sehr gute Höhen/Tiefen.
990 <- klingt Luftiger dafür nicht ganz so druckvoll. Soll ein wenig basslastiger sein. Ein Spaßhörer  . Dazu ist er offen und entsprechend hört deine Umgebung auch mit
880 <- Ist sehr neutral. Wenn man also den "reinen" klang haben will. Viele finden es langweilig.


----------



## nouri92 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten! Habe mir soeben die DT-990 Pro bestellt mit 250 Ohm. Hatte ich mir eh als 1. Wahl rausgesucht . Danke!
Meinen Bruder habe ich auch schon dazu gebracht keine Gaming Headsets zu kaufen. Mal sehen ob andere es dann auch endlich verstehen...

Ach ja, was alter ihr eigentlich von dem Roccat Kave? Angeblich mit Real Surround? Die alte version aber, die neue Digitale version ist mit usb..Klingt eigentlich vielversprechend mit 3 "Boxen" in jedem Hörer, aber bestimmt auch nur mehr Schein als Sein oder?


----------



## BigBubby (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mehr als einen Treiber (lautsprecher) pro Seite ist ein Zeichen für schlechteren Sound. Wurde schon mehrfach erklärt.
Wenn man Surroundsound will in Kopfhörern, dann eine Soundkarte nehmen mit der entsprechenden Simulation. Das hört sich echter an, als drei treiber auf jeder Seite, da dort viele effekte fehlen, die normal kommen durch Geometrie von Kopf/Ohr/Oberkörper.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin Moin Jungs und Mädels,
ich bin heute beim suchen nach nen Ersatz für meine SuperluyHD681B auf denn PHILIPS X1/00 Fidelio gestoßen. Da ich aber nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte möchte würde ich gern wissen was ihr von ihm hällt.

nach längerem suchen hab ich dann doch noch paar test und Erfahrungsberichte gefunden ^^ und habe bei uns im Saturn gleich zugegriffen bei 200€ konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen, vor allem da sie jetzt wohl überall 250€ kosten^^.


----------



## Thallassa (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs und Mädels,
> ich bin heute beim suchen nach nen Ersatz für meine SuperluyHD681B auf denn PHILIPS X1/00 Fidelio gestoßen. Da ich aber nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte möchte würde ich gern wissen was ihr von ihm hällt.
> 
> nach längerem suchen hab ich dann doch noch paar test und Erfahrungsberichte gefunden ^^ und habe bei uns im Saturn gleich zugegriffen bei 200€ konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen, vor allem da sie jetzt wohl überall 250€ kosten^^.


 
Das passt schon, wenn du bei bassbetontem Sounding bleiben willst. Ist seine 200 oder auch seine 250€ vollkommen wert, auch 300€ wären, für den klanglichen Gegenwert noch in Ordnung. Ist nicht umsonst eine meiner Standartempfehlungen  Viel Spaß damit und gute Wahl


----------



## Kindercola (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wahnsinn jetzt 250 Euronen für den X1. Habe meinen Anfang August neu für 170 € inkl Versand gekriegt 
Bin ich ja ein richtiger Glückspilz ^^


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also die 200€ waren ne super Investition, man fühlt sich das Ding edel und wertig an, is zwar etwas schwer wenn man nur das Superluxx gewohnt ist aber da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran, is halt kein Plastikbomber wie mein Superluxx  bei dem Preis und denn Materiellen aber auch kein Wunder.  Schade das es keine Ersatzteile gibt aber naja man kann eben nicht alles haben.


----------



## Thallassa (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Also die 200€ waren ne super Investition, man fühlt sich das Ding edel und wertig an, is zwar etwas schwer wenn man nur das Superluxx gewohnt ist aber da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran, is halt kein Plastikbomber wie mein Superluxx  bei dem Preis und denn Materiellen aber auch kein Wunder.  Schade das es keine Ersatzteile gibt aber naja man kann eben nicht alles haben.


 
Vorsichtig behandeln, dann wird dein X1 auch mal zum Teenager


----------



## Elthy (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich musste vor kurzem meine Superlux HD 681 (betrieben an einer Xonar DG) in den Ruhestand schicken, Kabelbruch 
Nun habe ich mir als Ersatz die Creative Aurvana Live! geholt, die ja eine Preisklasse höher sind und auch hier empfohlen wurden. Allerdings bin ich sehr enttäuscht vom Sound (ganz abgesehen davon das ich nicht weiß wie ich mein Zalman Mic an dem dünnen Kabel befestigen soll). Sie höhren sich wesentlich billiger an als die Superlux (irgendwie undefinierter) aber am schlimmsten ist der Bass. Bei langen, donnernden Bässen schnarren die Kopfhöhrer (z.B. hier ab 2:47), wie wenn man was klapperndes auf nem Lautsprecher hat). Jetzt suche ich nach einer Alternative (sonst nehm ich wieder die Superlux). Von der Qualität her soll es das beste sein, was mit der Xonar DG noch Sinn macht. Ich zocke viel mit dem Kopfhörern, ausserdem höre ich recht viel Musik (querbeet, aber ich mag kräftige Bässe). Die Kopfhörer sollten die Aussenwelt nicht abschotten sonder möglichst offen sein. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Darkseth (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wieviel darf es denn kosten?

Ich würde sagen.. Superlux 681 Evo (vom 681, etwas weniger höhen, mehr bass, mehr zubehör), oder direkt die 150€ klasse.
Alles dazwischen ist entweder nur knapp vor dem Superlux (wie du schon beim CAL gemerkt hast), oder deutlich hinter der 150€ klasse.


----------



## Elthy (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke! Die sehen gut aus, ich werde sie mir genauer angucken...


----------



## Elthy (1. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Edit: Kann weg


----------



## Pauli (10. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Elthy schrieb:


> Ich musste vor kurzem meine Superlux HD 681 (betrieben an einer Xonar DG) in den Ruhestand schicken, Kabelbruch
> Nun habe ich mir als Ersatz die Creative Aurvana Live! geholt, die ja eine Preisklasse höher sind und auch hier empfohlen wurden. Allerdings bin ich sehr enttäuscht vom Sound (ganz abgesehen davon das ich nicht weiß wie ich mein Zalman Mic an dem dünnen Kabel befestigen soll). Sie höhren sich wesentlich billiger an als die Superlux (irgendwie undefinierter) aber am schlimmsten ist der Bass. Bei langen, donnernden Bässen schnarren die Kopfhöhrer (z.B. hier ab 2:47), wie wenn man was klapperndes auf nem Lautsprecher hat). Jetzt suche ich nach einer Alternative (sonst nehm ich wieder die Superlux). Von der Qualität her soll es das beste sein, was mit der Xonar DG noch Sinn macht. Ich zocke viel mit dem Kopfhörern, ausserdem höre ich recht viel Musik (querbeet, aber ich mag kräftige Bässe). Die Kopfhörer sollten die Aussenwelt nicht abschotten sonder möglichst offen sein. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!



Moin, 

habe an meine DX auch einen Aurvana Live und finde ihn zum Zocken aufgrund des Basses auch sehr bescheiden (schlecht Räumlichkeit, Schritte in CS 1.6 hört man nicht knackig, deutlich)

Weiß da jemand eine Abhilfe? Hätte mal wieder Lust zu investieren weil mein Aurvana auch ziemlich runtergenudelt aussieht. 
Preislich wollte ich eigentlich in keine neue Klasse, einfach etwas was besser für CS 1.6 geeignet ist. LG


----------



## wolf7 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hi Leute,

ich such nen gescheiten kompakten ohraufiegenden KH im Preisbereich bis 200€. Was ist denn da so zu empfehlen? Sollte vom Sounding schon in richtung DT-880 gehen (welcher mir aber für Unterwegs einfach zu groß ist) danke!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Schau dir mal den Focal Spirit One an


----------



## NeColino (12. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi zusammen. 
Hoffe ich kann euch diesen HI-FI Kopfhörer von Qpad ans Herz legen. 
Bin zufällig an dieses Schmuck stück gestossen.
Die jenigen die nicht all zu einen grossen Kopf haben und kein Mod mix haben wollen kann ich euch das Qpad qh-90 ans Herz legen. 
Mit Soundkarte ist dieseR Kopfhörer ein genuss. 
Ich bin seid über 12 Jahren Gamer und hatte so einiges auf dem Kopf.
Habe mit einem Samsung galaxy s3 eine AUFNAHME mit Techno aufgenommen. 
Und das sind keine Boxen die ihr da hört. 
Und es ist für Unterwegs geeignet. Top Sound on the Way.
Qpad brings HI-FI to the Game stimmt voll und ganz.
Hoffe die Quali ist ok soweit.... 
Qpad QH-90 Pro Gaming Hi-Fi Headset (Sound Test) - YouTube


----------



## DaSwitch (12. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey Leute,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen - mein Roccat Kave ist leider nach 1 Jahr defekt. 
Und zwar komme ich direkt einmal zum Thema:

Ich suche ein Headset im Preissegment von ca. 100 € auf 10 € mehr oder weniger kommt es absolut nicht an wenn ich sich lohnt!
Vorzugsweise Wireless - falls noch ne Playstation demnächst genutzt wird, falls es in dem Bereich ein ordentliches Headset überhaupt gibt, bei Amazon habe ich schonmal geschaut und nichts wirkliches gefunden.
Die Bereiche in dem ich das Headset nutze sind Teamspeak, Youtube Videos und Musik mit viel Bass.

Ich denke ihr könnt mir schon weiterhelfen und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## NeColino (12. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



DaSwitch schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen - mein Roccat Kave ist leider nach 1 Jahr defekt.
> Und zwar komme ich direkt einmal zum Thema:
> ...


 
Hi, hast du die seite 1 dieses Forums nicht durch gelesen?
Erst lesen dann fragen dann Kaufen.
Gerade für Musik sollte es ein HI-FI Stereo Headset sein in Verbindung einer Soundkarte. 
HI-FI Steht für Klang Reinheit!!!
Und Kabellos würde ich sowieso niemals ins Haus Lassen.....


----------



## DaSwitch (12. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Schon, aber inwiefern ist der erste Post bzw. die Headsets/Kopfhörer aktuell ?
Also würdet ihr ein Tisch Mikro empfehlen und ein Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## NeColino (12. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Aktuell ist egal diese Thema ist immer aktuell.
Ja wäre eine gute Kombo. Aber soundkarte sollte vorhanden sein. 
Kommt auf dich an was dir Lieber ist zusammen bauen mic ans Headset bauen? Tisch micro??? 

Oder das Qpad qh-90 das kann ich dir ans Herz legen wenn man keinen all zu grossen Kopf hat.
Ich bin vor Kurzen darauf gestossen und habe es seid wochen im besitz.
Da ich seid über 12 Jahre Spiele spiele und gerne Musik höre und schon einiges an Kopfhörer hatte. 
Muss ich sagen das Qpad es geschafft hat mich Zufrieden gestellt hat 
Qpad QH-90 Pro Gaming Hi-Fi Headset (Sound Test) - YouTube


----------



## DaSwitch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi erstmal,

meine Sorge ist bloß das "etwas verpasse" wenn ich mich jetzt für ein Headset entscheide,  welches zwar gut ist aber man besseren Sound mit einem guten KH und "günstiges" Mikro genießen kann.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehen, es gibt soviel Verschiedenes und jede Seite, jedes Youtube Video sagt mir was anderes


----------



## NeColino (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



DaSwitch schrieb:


> Hi erstmal,
> 
> meine Sorge ist bloß das "etwas verpasse" wenn ich mich jetzt für ein Headset entscheide,  welches zwar gut ist aber man besseren Sound mit einem guten KH und "günstiges" Mikro.
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehen, es gibt soviel verschiedenes und jede "Seite" jedes Youtube Video sagt mir was anderes


 
haha ja das kenn ich. 
Aber soviel sei gesagt ich habe Visaton Boxen und einen Verstärker der Oberklasse von Sherwood. 
Und ich höre soweit keinen Unterschied Zwischen Box und Kopfhörer. 
Also ich Fühle mich wie im Wohnzimmer auf Der Couch der über seine Boxen hört nur ist es mein HI-FI Headset das gemütlich auf meinem Kopf sitzt.
Wie gesagt ist es eine Frage deiner Bedürfnisse. 
Bestell das Beyerdynamic mit 250 ohm oder 80ohm das ist schon oberklasse. Und das Qpad qh 90 das hat 60ohm. 
Wenns am Händy angeschlossen sein sollte oder werden sollte.
Bestell dir ruhig das Qpad qh 90. 
Teste beide und schick eins Zurück.
Oder das Beyerdynamic Custom One- auch gute wahl. 
Aber wie gesagt ohne soundkarte sind die HI-FI Kopfhörer halb so viel an Sound wert. 
Die kopfhörer können ihre Leistung nicht heraushollen. 
Sie brauchen eine Soundkarte.


Und ich muss zugeben das Qpad hier grosse Arbeit geleistet hat in diesen Preis sowas zu Verkaufen ist ein Geheim tipp.
Der Boss von Qpad ist Weltbekannt und ist Selbst ein Profi Gamer seid 1992 gewesen. 
Dieser Mann hat in meinen Augen sein Versprechen gehalten.
Qpad brings HI-FI to the Game....
Stimmt voll und ganz.
Preis Leistung Sehr sehr nice. 
Ganz grosse Bühne


----------



## NeColino (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vorallem sehr stabil...
Ich weiss der link schaut kommisch aus, ist aber nur ein bild das zeigt wie sehr man es Knicken und wie Bequem es ist
ÖÊÁ¿¿É¿¿! QPAD·ÛË¿±©Á¦²âÊÔQH-90Í¼¼¯-µÚ1ÕÅ|PChomeµçÄÔÖ®¼Ò


----------



## DaSwitch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Geil und in wie fern würdest du sie für Musik empfehlen ?


----------



## WaldemarE (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Phuu Bitte hör auf Headsets als HiFi zu bezeichnen!  Das Superlux 681 Evo ist besser als jedes Headset auf dem Markt bis auf das MMX300 welches auf dem DT770 basiert! 

@ DaSwitch
Was ist dir am liebsten ein geschlossener, offener oder halb offener KH? 
Welche Sound Abstimmung hättest du gerne einen neutralen. analytischen KH oder eine Badewanne betonte Höhen und tiefen und was willst du max.  ausgeben?

edit:
Grad gesehen bei max. 100€ ist die die Standard empfehlung das richtige. Superlux 681 Evo (halboffen) + Zalman MIC1 oder ein Standmikro plus die Xonar DGX alles zusammen ca 70€ und du hast was besseres als jedes Headset auf dem Markt. Wenn es aber ein geschlossenes sein soll dann schau dir das DENON D1000 an.


----------



## DaSwitch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey,

Geschlossen wäre natürlich super da ich es vom alten Headset gewohnt bin und für gut befinde.
Naja, Sound Abstimmungen - kenn ich mich nicht wirklich mit aus, ich schau halt gern Youtube Videos, höre gern Musik mit starken Bässen.
120 - 140 € absolutes max aber drunter wäre gut


----------



## WaldemarE (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also wenn dir Bass wichtig ist dann schau dir diesen mal an http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/audio-technica-ath-m50-schwarz-ath-m50s-a273467.html ist ein geschlossener KH aber halt mit einer kleinen Bühne (Räumlichkeit) was alle geschlossen haben, oder diesen http://geizhals.at/de/akg-k612-pro-schwarz-a937679.html ist ein offener KH mit einer großen Bühne im Gegensatz zu einen geschlossenen KH dafür aber auch nicht so ein kräftiger Bass.  Am besten du gehst in einen HiFi Shop in deiner Nähe und hörst diese probe oder du bestellst dir ein paar bei thomann.de und behältst denn der dir am besten gefällt. Am besten schaust du dir noch die Beyerdynamics DT 770 und DT 990 an das tolle an Beyerdynamic is das du Garantiert 20 Jahre von Ihnen Ersatzteile bekommst und KHs in dieser Preisklasse halten min. 20 Jahre nicht wie diese Gamer Headsets die du wie du schon gemerkt hast nach einen Jahr in die Tonne treten kannst


----------



## DaSwitch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ist hier bei eine gute Soundkarte notwendig um vollen Spaß damit zu haben ? Ich seh ja gerade die Audio Technica ATH-M50S mit einer sehr deutlichen Amazon Bewertung von 5 Sternen bei 179 Bewertungen.


----------



## WaldemarE (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bei Kopfhörern dieser Klasse ist eine Soundkarte immer ein mehr gewinn da diese meist das beste aus dem Kopfhörer raus. Einen Xonar DGX für 30€ reicht da aber schon vollkommen aus um Spaß mit dem KH zuhaben.


----------



## NeColino (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Phuu Bitte hör auf Headsets als HiFi zu bezeichnen!  Das Superlux 681 Evo ist besser als jedes Headset auf dem Markt bis auf das MMX300 welches auf dem DT770 basiert!
> 
> Puuh warum headset ?? Weil es ein MIc hat, ansteckbar. Wie beim Mod mix.
> Wüsste aber nicht was daran Falsch sein sollte?
> ...


----------



## NeColino (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Bei Kopfhörern dieser Klasse ist eine Soundkarte immer ein mehr gewinn da diese meist das beste aus dem Kopfhörer raus. Einen Xonar DGX für 30€ reicht da aber schon vollkommen aus um Spaß mit dem KH zuhaben.


 
Ja das Stimmt!


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

NeColino wenn dein deutsch nicht so qualitative Schwankungen hätte, würde ich behaupten QPad hat dich eingeschleust...

DaSwitch halt dich an das was WaldemarE schreibt. Das hat auf jeden Fall hand und fuß und ist von dutzenden Usern bestätigt. Was NeColino sagt, mag auch stimmen, aber da fehlt die Erfahrung durch mehrere Nutzer. Besonders wenn jemand sagt, dass die DT770 zu viel Mitten haben, obwohl die Kopfhörer eine Badewanne sind (viel höhen, viel tiefen, wenig mitten). Es mag zwar sein, dass die QPad auch gut sind, aber bei den Beyerdynamics oder Superlux und was WaldemarE noch aufgezählt hat WISSEN wir, dass sie gut sind.


----------



## Thallassa (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn's geschlossen und besser als der Superlux sein soll, dann darf gerne ein Panasonic RP-HTF600E silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bestellt werden. Als Soundkarte dazu ne ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NeColino (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vergleichstest gibt es mehr als Genug.
Nur ein b.s:
Im direkten Vergleich zum Superlux HD 681B schafft es das Headset nicht nur ein besseres räumliches Klangerlebnis aufzubauen, sondern auch das ganze Klangbild wirkt insgesamt etwas wärmer und satter.
Das neutral abgestimmte QH-90 konnte in unseren Tests klanglich in allen Bereich punkten und sich von dem als Referenz dienenden Superlux HD 681 HiFi Kopfhörer absetzen. Das Headset ist gleichermaßen in der Lage sowohl Spiele, als auch Musik in ein ansprechendes und intensives audiophiles Erlebnis zu verwandeln. Vor allen Dingen die gute räumliche Darstellung, welche den Hörer scheinbar Tiefer in das Geschehen abtauchen lässt, gilt es hier zu erwähnen.

Test: Qpad QH-90 - hardwaremax.net [hardwaremax.net]


Patrik Eckebrecht; Amazon Käufer sagt: Im direkten Vergleich zum Sennheiser HD555 und PC 363D

Marius Dörner; Amazon Käufer sagt: Auf der Suche nach einem neuem Headset (nach dem Logitech G35) bin ich auf das QPad gestoßen.

habe einiges an alternativen getestet, Creativ Fatal1y Pro, SteelSeries Siberia v2,
Koss Pro DJ, Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro. Preislage ca 45 -145 €


Laaser; Amazon Käufer sagt: Der QH-85 vereint sie alle und lässt definitiv die schwächen draußen.
Das gute Micro vom Creativ gepaart mit der Leichtigkeit des SteelSeries, der satte Sound vom
Koss und die hohe Qualität vom Beyerdynamic und das zu einem sehr guten Preis von 80€

LordUni: Amazon Käufer sagt: Ich persönlich besaß/besitze das Creative Fatal1ty Pro, Sennheiser PC 320 und Beyerdynamic DT-770.
Diese dienten mir als Referenz.

Schnabulator: Alternate Käufer sagt: Ich höre jetzt auch lieber mit den Kopfhörern Musik, als per Anlage. Zuvor hatte ich "Sennheiser HD428", diese waren oft kaputt und Klanglich niemals in dieser Region!!



Und auch die Hp sagt es doch schon. Wir haben bzgl. der Verarbeitung die beiden QPAD Modelle mit einem HiFi-Kopfhörer von Philips verglichen (Fidelio X1 – ca. 280€). Es gab einfach nichts, das uns bei den QPAD Modellen negativ aufgefallen ist.
Test / Testbericht: QPAD QH-85 und QH-90 » Hardbloxx [hardbloxx.de]


Wer der Meinung ist, das effektive Zocken eines Shooters bedinge ein Surroundheadset, wird vom QPAD eines besseren belehrt.
Ja, natürlich, die Möglichkeiten der Ortung sind bei einem echten 5.1 oder gar 7.1 Headset noch einmal besser; allerdings ist der Klang bei diesen Headsets dann in der Regel der Preis.
Wo die 53mm Treiber des QH-90 bei hitzigen Gefechten eine wuchtige Soundkulisse aufbauen, dass es aus den Hörern nur so kracht, müssen die Surround-Headsets an dieser Stelle den zwangsweise deutlich kleiner gebauten Treibern in ihren Ohrmuscheln Tribut zollen. Aber zurück zur Ortung von Gegnern und allgemeinen Geräuschen: Aufgrund der stets vorhandenen Klarheit in der vom QH-90 aufgebauten Soundkulisse gelingt es uns spielend auszumachen, wo der nächste Gegner hinter Bäumen herumschleicht, wo ein Schritt Kies hat knarzen lassen, wo ein Gebüsch raschelt. Es gelingt dem QH-90 also in den allermeisten Szenen, die fehlende Surroundfunktionalität durch die schlichte Klangqualität zu kompensieren, was uns allergrößten Respekt abnötigt.


Hat ja auch genug Gold Awards abgeräumt.
Und davon gibt es noch mehr denke das die Vergleiche Reichen??? Oder braucht ihr noch 1000 andere Menschen die Ihren senf dazu geben.
Und nein ich bin nicht von Qpad gekauft.
Wollte euch nur zeigen das es fürs Kleine Geld viel Qualität gibt.
Aber macht selbst eure Erfahrung mit dem Superlux und co.....
Mir latte wollte nur Behilflich sein.
Aber ein Headset ab zu Stempeln nur weil es nicht auf dem Mainstream ist--- Muss man nicht Herrfallen wie eine Rudel Wölfe die es auffressen wollen----
Kauft doch was ihr wollt.
Hier sind noch parr test Seiten die es getestet haben auf Herz und Nieren.
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.d...z-a893959.html


----------



## debalz (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das reflexartige Abraten von Headsets sowie die 08/15-Empfehlung Superlux/ DT770 + Zalman/Reloop.. nervt zugegebenermaßen etwas. Ich geh ja auch nicht an die Käsetheke um Mettwurst aufgeschwatzt zu bekommen.


----------



## Thallassa (13. März 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Das reflexartige Abraten von Headsets sowie die 08/15-Empfehlung Superlux/ DT770 + Zalman/Reloop.. nervt zugegebenermaßen etwas. Ich geh ja auch nicht an die Käsetheke um Mettwurst aufgeschwatzt zu bekommen.



Dieses reflexive Abraten hat aber auch etwas damit zu tun, dass viele headsets wissen, wie man enttäuscht - häufig mit minderwertiger verarbeitungsqualität sowie minderwertigem klang und das zu überzogenen preisen. 

Auf der anderen seite sehe zumindest ich persönlich weder den superlux noch denn 770 als standartempfehlung, diese kommen gleichermaßen aber von leuten, die selbst erst auf diese schiene gekommen sind - ebenso pauschal die posts. 
Genauso pauschal sind aber die empfehlungen der headsetgemeinde. "Ich hab das roccat kave und bin zufrieden, voll geil" ...

Es geht aber zumindest auch einigen darum, möglichst gut zu beraten. Manche hier haben etliches soundequipment gehört und versuchen für jeden das objektiv beste zu finden. Wenn hier jemand mit anspruch beraten werden will, dann kriegt er das auch! 
Vor allem in threads zu beobachten, die ein budget jenseits der 300 euro aufrufen - die pauschalen stimmen werden kleiner und die objektive beratung nimmt zu. Im kontrast dazu, wenn jemand 20 euro in-ears für sein fon sucht, kommt jeder an und empfiehlt den mist, den er hat - ganz gleich ob das nun ne gute empfehlung ist oder nicht.

Andererseizs ist es auch jedem selbst überlassen, welchen anspruch er an reviews und kaufberatung stellt. Wer einem "ich habe das und bin zufrieden (weil ich keine fehlkäufe mache)" einzeiler folgen will - bittesehr. 

Im falle der qpads haben sie erst wenige gehört (ich leider nicht) und es fällt schwer, etwas zu empfehlen, was man nicht gehört hat - ausser es gibt einschlägige meinungen aus sicherer quelle - die es zumindest, bei den qh85/90 meiner meinung nach nicht gibt. Es gibt ein paar gute ansätze, viel pauschales gebrabbel, aber keine quelle der ich wirklich vertraue hat das ding vernünftig reviewt. Das zumindest von meiner seite, da ich hier nicht für alle sprechen kann. 

Da die qpad hs schon öfter heißer diskutiert wurden, werde ich bersuchen an eines ranzukommen


----------



## debalz (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja - stimmt schon, dass es gerade bei Headsets an einer fundierten Review-Grundlage fehlt. Ist zwar viel verlangt und nur Wunschdenken, aber der Einkaufsführer hier müsste eigentlich mal richtig aktualisiert werden - auch weil im Bereich der bis 200€ KH sich in den letzten Jahren sehr viel getan hat, da es ja schon hip geworden ist mit Overears herumzulaufen. Ich selbst starre immer wieder z.B. in der Bahn Leuten auf die Ohren, um das Kopfhörermodell zu identifizieren 
Generell freue ich mich aber immer, wenn Menschen auf den Pfad des erleuchteten Ohres geleitet werden da "besser hören" imho einen Zugewinn an Lebensqualität darstellt.


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke Thallassa
Genau das war auch meine Meinung. Ich lehne es nicht aus Prinzip ab, da es ein Headset ist (auch wenn diese häufig zu teuer fürs Geld sind), sondern ich empfehle kein Headset, was nicht gehört wurde bzw. von "Qualifizierter" Seite bewertet. Wenn Thallasa oder einer der anderen "typischen" Kandidaten sagt, dass das Headset Qualität X und Vor- und Nachteile Y hat, dann gebe ich das auch gerne so weiter.
Aber nicht, wenn jemand 15 Posts hat und in jedem nur das Qpad mit wenig/keinen Alternativen nennt.

Zu deinen "Tests" Necolio.
Amazonkäufe sagt, kann man alle in die Tonne kloppen, wenn es danach geht, gibts nichts besseres als Logitechheadsets oder das Medusa.
Der letztere große Block scheint auch nicht viel Ahnung vom menschlichen Gehör zu haben, wenn sie glauben, dass ein "natives" 5.1 Headset bessere Ortungsergebnisse erzeugen kann, als ein Stereoheadset. Aber ich will es jetzt hier nicht wieder aufklären, wie das menschliche Gehör bei der Ortung von lateralen oder dorsalen Objekten arbeitet.

Grundsätzlich bei dem Vergleich Superlux und QPad. Ich glaube dir, dass das QPad besser klingt. Die Frage ist, klingt es den dreichfachen Preis besser oder nimmt man dann nicht etwas mehr Geld in die Hand und landet direkt im einsteiger Hifibereich. Ob man jetzt ein Beyerdynamics oder eines der anderne vorgeschlagenen Headsets nimmt, ist dann erst mal nebensächlich.

Wenn ich das übrigens richtig sehe, ist das neue QPad eine Kopie von Beyerdynamics nur günstig (vermutlich in Asien) produziert, anstelle des QPad 1337, welches ein umgelabeltes MX300 war, welcher wiederum auf dem DT basiert nur nicht ganz die Qualität erreichte, und von Beyerdynamics auch produziert wurde und deshalb etwas teurer war.


----------



## NeColino (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Danke Thallassa
> Genau das war auch meine Meinung. Ich lehne es nicht aus Prinzip ab, da es ein Headset ist (auch wenn diese häufig zu teuer fürs Geld sind), sondern ich empfehle kein Headset, was nicht gehört wurde bzw. von "Qualifizierter" Seite bewertet. Wenn Thallasa oder einer der anderen "typischen" Kandidaten sagt, dass das Headset Qualität X und Vor- und Nachteile Y hat, dann gebe ich das auch gerne so weiter.
> Aber nicht, wenn jemand 15 Posts hat und in jedem nur das Qpad mit wenig/keinen Alternativen nennt.
> 
> ...


 

Also das stimmt nicht ganz, wenn bei logitech und co 100 käufer waren und davon 50 nicht begeistert sind. Musss es einen hacken geben.
Mit 5.1 ist einfach gesagt marketing damit es bloss fleisig gekauft wird, und nicht in vergessenheit gerät. Marketing eben!!!!
Finde den PREIS GERRECHTFERTIGT. 
Wie gesagt probieren geht über studieren... und ihr studiert hier anscheinend jedes Headset Kopfhörer bevor ihr den hört.... aha klare aussage von euch.... also sowas ist echt nicht korrect.
Und der einzige Nachteil bei Qpad ist das es nicht für grosse Köpfe geignet ist.
Habe es sogar auch aufgeschraubt um zu sehen wie es ausschaut Wie schon geschrieben Top Quali man findet nix negatives. Ausser das es für Grosse Köpfe nicht geeignet ist.
Probieren geht über studieren.
Testen 14 Tage Rückgaberecht sag ich nur dazu. 
Soll sich jeder selbst davon Überzeugen.
Für das Geld wirklich grosses Lob von mir.


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nein wir studieren nicht jedes/n Headset/Kopfhörer. Wir informieren uns nur ein wenig. Zumindestens versuchen wir das.


----------



## soth (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dieses gebetsmühlenartige Nachplappern in der Kaufberatung ist doch einer der Gründe, warum sich viele User zurückziehen oder in Threads mit geingem Budget kaum noch zu Wort melden.
Das beschränkt sich aber nicht nur auf Kopfhörer/Headsetthreads mit der üblichen Empfehlung "Unter 100€, der Superlux 681 (Evo) + Xonar DGX + Zalman", sowie "Mehr als der Superlux ergibt keinen Sinn, den nächsten größeren Sprung erlebt man mit dem DT XYZPro." sondern gilt leider auch einen riesigen Teil der anderen Threads und das nicht nur in diesem Unterforum.


----------



## NeColino (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nach den allerersten guten Bewertungen in den USA hatte ich vermutlich einfach zu viel von diesem Kopfhörer erwartet. Mein Fazit thomann ist nicht so positiv. Sicher, der Superlux HD-681 Evo ist preisgünstig. Und sein Klang ist dennoch recht ausgewogen und gefällig. Er hat allerdings auch große Nachteile.

Wer aber mit dem "Plastik-Feeling", den harten und verschleißanfälligen Ohrpolstern, dem hohen Anpressdruck und dem Körperschall-Problem leben kann ... und wer vorsichtig thomann mit dem HD 681 EVO umgeht (Thema Kabelbruch) und bereit ist, auch mal den Höhenregler zu betätigen, der kann zugreifen.



Ne ne Plastik Bomber schlecht hin.... danke da Bleibe ich bei Qpad... Qualität hat seinen Preis der Gerechtfertig ist.
Und solche aussagen Liest man Ständig... aber jeder hat ja seinen Geschmack--


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das ein 27,90 Kopfhörer nicht mit einem 94,98€ Kopfhörer mithalten ist klar. (Faktor 4 sogar fast)

Ich sage auch nicht, dass er einen Superlux kaufen soll.


----------



## NeColino (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

88 Euro. Das Superlux wird hier so gut wie fast jedem Angedreht... 
Empfohlen. Kalr ist es Ok für den Preis. 
Nur lese ich die Ganze Zeit davon und vorallen hatte ich es auch auf dem Kopf. Für den preis ok. 
Aber seid ich mir das Qpad bestellt hab muss ich zugeben es hat was und ist eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe mir irgendwann für 130€ ein DT770 geholt (B-Ware. Aber nichts dran gewesen). 
Was dich halt erst mal sehr disqualifiziert hatte war, dass du gesagt hattest, dass die 770 zu viele Mitten haben. Wie gesagt sind gerade die 770 und 990 bekannt dafür Badewannen zu sein.
Ich tippe diese Falscheinschätzung gerade auf dein DJ Vorleben zurück. Mein Cousin ist auch DJ und wir haben eine Ausmessung seiner Ohren durchgeführt. Dabei haben wir gemerkt, dass seine Hörschwelle bei Höhen und Tiefen schlechter war. Die Laute Musik in den Clubs, welche meist wenig mitten und eben von Bass und Höhen dominiert wird, haben ihn da halt "angeschlagen". Wenn man natürlich dieses hat, wird die "Badewanne" ausgeglichen und es hört sich zu mittig an.
Aber vielleicht hast du dich auch einfach vertan/hört.

WaldemarE hat auf jeden Fall gute arbeit geleistet und verschiedene Alternativen vorgeschlagen und eben nicht nur eine, weshalb ich seine Aussagen gestützt habe.


----------



## NeColino (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja das kann sehr gut sein mit den Ohren. Stimmt!!! 
Ist auch schon Jahre Herr. 
Hab mich vieleicht Vertan.
Sorry.
Doch tut mir ein Gefallen.
Einfach mal das Qpad Probe Hören.
Denke ihr werdet nicht abgeneigt sein.
Kann nicht schaden guten Sound zu finden....
Ich habe meinen Zocker Kollegen auch andere Kopfhörer vorgeschlagen Beyerdynamic, AKG, Audio Technica, Senheisser pc360 das sie bloss diesen mist von Logitech und co nicht kaufen sollen.
Also ich wollte euch nur das Qpad ans Herz legen für die jenigen die nicht so einen all zu Grossen Kopf haben. 
Das nicht runterfällt vom Kopf, bei Starken Kopf bewegungen und dennoch gemütlich auf dem Kopf und das auch für Brillenträger geeignet ist. 
Was man auch Mobil Nutzen kann und dennoch einen Klasse Sound hat.
Lg


----------



## WaldemarE (13. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Am besten man macht hier einen Thread mit Empfehlenswerten Kopfhörern und Headsets von Summe X bis Y im 50 € schritten oder so. Es ist aber erwiesen das Headsets für ihre Leistung einfach überteuert sind und das ist leider Fakt. Wenn man bedenkt das BD für das MMX 300 eine UVP: von 299€ angibt und für das DT 770 (Welches ja bekanntlich das vorbild fürs MMX 300 ist) 190€ verlangt, lassen sie sich für ein extra Mikrofon sehr sehr reichlich entlohnen! Da kann man sich ja gleich ein richtiges Mikrofon kaufen!


----------



## DaSwitch (14. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hab ein ASRock Pro4/MVP Intel H77 Board ist da noch ne Soundkarte von nöten ?
Wenn ja welche passt ?

Zu meinem System:


CPU - Intel Xeon E-3 1230v2
GPU - 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU 2 (keine T-Version)
MB - ASRock Pro4/MVP Intel H77
AB - ADATA Premier DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 (8GB)


Damit ihr wisst was an Steckplätzen belegt ist.


----------



## WaldemarE (14. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Es liegt daran für welchen Kopfhörer du dich entschieden hast.


----------



## DaSwitch (14. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das A-T, Beyerdynamic und das Qpad Headset. 
Wäre nett wenn du mir sagen könntest für was ich eine Soundkarte extra brauchen würde!


----------



## WaldemarE (14. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der Klang wird durch einer Soundkarte viel sauberer und Detailreicher deswegen lohnt sich eine Soundkarte nur wenn man auch dementsprechende Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer dran hängt


----------



## DaSwitch (14. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hab jetzt einfach mal die Xonar DGX dazu bestellt, mal sehen wie es mit dem Einbau klappt, die Kopfhörer kommen heute alle an, werde sie aber erst mit der Soundkarte testen um mir einen richtigen Eindruck zu verschaffen.
Ich hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## WaldemarE (18. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hab da mal ne frege beim Fidelio X1 soll das Kabel ja nicht so toll sein und das Potenzial des KHs verschlechtern oder irre ich mich da. Wenn das aber so is welches Kabel könnte man da empfehlen?


----------



## debalz (18. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Angeblich soll das mitgelieferte Kabel einen zu hohen Widerstand haben, von daher schauen ob es Kabel mit weniger Widerstand gibt - ob das dann hörbar ist 
hier ein kurze Diskussion dazu Ersatz Kabel fr Philips fidelio x1, Kopfhrer allgemein - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## Thallassa (18. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne frege beim Fidelio X1 soll das Kabel ja nicht so toll sein und das Potenzial des KHs verschlechtern oder irre ich mich da. Wenn das aber so is welches Kabel könnte man da empfehlen?


 
Audioquest Evergreen oder 1 Button SpeakEasy Cable w Mic


----------



## debalz (24. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hier eine Modifikationsanleitung für alle Superlux-Besitzer mit Basteltalent, mit der man den KH scheinbar auf ein klangtechnisch wesentlich höheres Level heben kann : Superlux HD681 EVO


----------



## Merty (28. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hat von Euch jemand das Headset von Superlux *Superlux HMC-631 *schon in Benutzung und kann mir sagen wie gut es ist?
Finde im Netz keine aussagekräftigen Test oder Vergleich zu anderen Headsets.


----------



## Neion (29. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ist das beyerdynamics 770 pro 250 Ohm noch zu empfehlen? 

Gruß


----------



## Jeanboy (29. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Neion schrieb:


> Ist das beyerdynamics 770 pro 250 Ohm noch zu empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß


 
Ja, Für mehr dazu bitte einen Beratungsthread aufmachen


----------



## X2theZ (30. März 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Neion schrieb:


> Ist das beyerdynamics 770 pro 250 Ohm noch zu empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß


 
wenn du offene kopfhörer mit analytischem sounding bevorzugst - nein


----------



## OnePotatoArmy (20. April 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe das Qpad 90 an meinem Onboard Karte angeschlossen und der Sound ist an und fürsich nicht schlecht, jedoch auch nicht berauschend.

Ich hatte das davor das G35 für 2 Jahre und war ok mit dem Sound.

Sollte ich mir eine Soundakrte zulegen, wenn ja welche? Ich überlege zwischen dem Asus Xonar DGX(30€) und dem DX(40€ aber gebraucht) und vielleicht noch dem Creative Sound Z(65€).

Oder sollte ich mir gleich ein anderes Headsetkaufen.

Ich höre hauptsächlich nur Electro und spiele von LoL bis Battlefield eigentlich alles.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. April 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Für 40 Euro wäre die DX sinnvoller


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. April 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Superlux HD 660?


----------



## SSDly (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte auch mal Eure Meinung. Welcher ist klanglich besser, Superlux HD-681 Evo oder HD-668B? Preisunterschied 1€, also egal. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Darkseth (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Geschmacksache, besser gibts nicht hier. Nur anders.
Der Evo hat aber Velourpolster im ewrt von 17€ dabei, und 2 verschiedene Kabellängen.


----------



## Contor (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nimm doch bitte das Steelseries Wireless H in deine Liste mit auf. Ich kann das Headset echt nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## debalz (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der Threadersteller ist  ja leider nicht mehr aktiv - insgesamt gibt es mittlerweile bei KH´s und Headsets viele Modelle auf dem Markt welche erwähnenswert sind und eigentlich in die Liste gehören, siehe die aktuellen Kaufberatungen zum Thema KH/ Headset...


----------



## killer89 (9. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn das jetzt OT ist, aber kann dann nicht ein Admin den ersten Post jemandem "übergeben" zur Pflege???

MfG


----------



## Thallassa (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich würd ihn irgendwann sogar übernehmen, allerdings hab ich die nächsten zwei Monate keine Zeit, so nen großen post zu pflegen.


----------



## killer89 (9. Mai 2014)

Muss ja nicht sofort sein, aber schreib doch mal nen Mod an und hak nach... ob nun gar nix hier kommt oder du das in 2 Monaten machst ist doch egal 

MfG


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Mai 2014)

Ich hab in nem anderen Forum schon nen Guide stehen, da bin ich mit KHs und Headsets (diese beschränken sich auf die Q-Pads, das PC 360 und das MMX 300) sowit fertig, aktuelisierungen gibts natürlich immer.

Da der Soundbereich nicht so schnelllebig ist könnte ich den Guide auch hier veröffentlichen und pflegen, sollte der Wunsch danach bestehen.

Dann würde ich auch mal den Punkt Elektronik vervollständigen^^


----------



## roulie90 (11. Mai 2014)

Das wäre top wenn du das machen könntest!
Kommt mal wieder bischen leben hier ins Thema


----------



## Thallassa (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Als arbeitsfauler Mensch und in Anbetracht deiner höheren Freizeit, überlasse ich dir das gerne


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Mai 2014)

Dann werde ich erst mal den Punkt Elektronik machen, danach frag ich dann nen Mod ob wir nen neuen Sticky machen könnten.

Wer sich vorab mal den bisherigen Guide anschauen will, auf tech-port.de ist der zu finden.


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ganz schnelle Frage, ganz schnelle Antwort!

50€ Budget. Superlux, Creative Aurvana, Denon AH-D1001 oder doch etwas ganz anderes?

Edit: Und ab wann lohnt sich eine Soundkarte?


----------



## Darkseth (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Superlux, aufgrund des Zubehörs. Creative Aurvana wäre klanglich aber ein tick besser.

Ab wann sich ne soundkarte lohnt kann man so nicht beantworten. Hängt von deinem Onboard ab. Falls du nen ALC 1150 hast, bringt dir ne soundkarte für nen Superlux absolut garnix.


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

War für einen Freund von mir. Ich habe nun gesagt er soll das Superlux Evo nehmen. Hat er dann auch gemacht. Bekommt er zur Probe mal meinen Fiio und kann dann entscheiden ob er noch eine Soundkarte haben möchte.


----------



## Fiftdey (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nach ewigen Gebrauch meines g35 headsets, will ich mir ein neue sholen & mit Funk am besten. 

Welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen was auch relativ preiswert ist denn noch gute Leistung bringt. 

Ich danke euch im Vorraus


----------



## Darkseth (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Corsair Vengeance 2000/2100. Und das nur, weil es unter den wireless headsets noch das mitunter vernünftigste ist (ein 20-30€ superlux Kopfhörer klingt dennoch besser!)

Oder auf den Funk quatsch verzichten, und was richtiges holen: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro/Edition / DT 990 Pro, AKG K612 Pro~, dazu ein Ansteckmikro/tischmikro, und evlt ne Soundkarte. Und damit die nächsten Jahrzehnte Ruhe haben, weil man sein Geld nicht für marketing mist rausgeworfen hat.

Funk hat keinerlei Vorteile, sondern ehrlich gesagt nur Nachteile


----------



## Fiftdey (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Corsair Vengeance 2000/2100. Und das nur, weil es unter den wireless headsets noch das mitunter vernünftigste ist (ein 20-30€ superlux Kopfhörer klingt dennoch besser!)
> 
> Oder auf den Funk quatsch verzichten, und was richtiges holen: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro/Edition / DT 990 Pro, AKG K612 Pro~, dazu ein Ansteckmikro/tischmikro, und evlt ne Soundkarte. Und damit die nächsten Jahrzehnte Ruhe haben, weil man sein Geld nicht für marketing mist rausgeworfen hat.
> 
> Funk hat keinerlei Vorteile, sondern ehrlich gesagt nur Nachteile


 
Naja das einzige was mich oft gestört hat war nur das Kabel  

Also brauch ich noch ne soundkarte? Hui hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor [emoji27] 

Na ich schau mir mal deine vorgeschlagene Kopfhörer an


----------



## Metalic (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So ich bräuchte für einen Kumpel nun eine Empfehlung für ne Soundkarte. Hat sich die tage nun den superlux Evo geholt. Ist auch sehr zufrieden damit, nur ist ihm der onboardsound zu leise. Welche Soundkarte würdet ihr empfehlen? Am besten mit khv um die 50 Euro.


----------



## Thallassa (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Metalic schrieb:


> So ich bräuchte für einen Kumpel nun eine Empfehlung für ne Soundkarte. Hat sich die tage nun den superlux Evo geholt. Ist auch sehr zufrieden damit, nur ist ihm der onboardsound zu leise. Welche Soundkarte würdet ihr empfehlen? Am besten mit khv um die 50 Euro.


Xonar DGX


Fiftdey schrieb:


> Naja das einzige was mich oft gestört hat war nur das Kabel
> 
> Also brauch ich noch ne soundkarte? Hui hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor [emoji27]
> 
> ...


 
Das Ding ist kabellos, es hat nen eigenen DAC, von daher wirst du mit einer Soundkarte nie einen Unterschied hören, weil du kabellos unterwegs bist. Bei seinen alternativvorschlägen (und es ist nicht schwer, sich ein Kabel bequem und bruchsicher zu verlegen) sollte man eine Soundkarte haben, da daraus massiv profitiert wird.


----------



## BxBender (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Phuu Bitte hör auf Headsets als HiFi zu bezeichnen!  Das Superlux 681 Evo ist besser als jedes Headset auf dem Markt bis auf das MMX300 welches auf dem DT770 basiert!
> 
> @ DaSwitch
> Was ist dir am liebsten ein geschlossener, offener oder halb offener KH?
> ...



Hallo.

Ich *benötige* auch ein wenig *Hilfe*.

Mir ist doch tatsächlich nach ca. 8 Jahren täglicher mehrstündiger Nutzung mein altes Medusa 5.1 Gamer Headset (PCGH.de-Empfehlung damals) zerbröselt. Damit hat es genau 7-8 Jahre länger gehalten als bei den ganzen Mimosen im Netz. ;-P

Im Moment habe ich es nochmal wieder zusammengeflickt, aber das ist keine Dauerlösung für Monate oder gar Jahre.
Daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem ordentlichen Ersatz. 

Ich habe vergleichsweise große Ohren und einen relativ gesehen flachen Kopf. Daher benötige ich ein neues Headset/Kopfhöhrer mit einer nicht allzugroßen Minimaleinstellung und möglichst großen umschließenden Muscheln. Im Prinzip sollten also die Ausgangswerte vom Medusa gelten. Die Muscheln waren gerade groß genug und die Minimaleinstellung vom Bügel passte so gerade eben auf den Kopf.

Ich spiele gerne Computerspiele (Shooter, Strategie, Adeventures, Rollenspiele) und höre vor dem zu Bett gehen auch mal ganz gerne noch mal ne halbe Stunde Musik mit dem Teil, wobei Musik bei mir eher der Metalabteilung zuzusprechen ist. Auch schaue ich am Bildschirm gerne TV-Serien aus dem Netz, wobei die Klangqualität da meistens eh nur gering ist und somit jetzt nicht wirklich was an Unterschieden bringt. In den Spielen ist mir der Bass nicht so wichtig. Aber die räumliche Wahrnehmung und klare und vor allem nicht zu leise Stimmen wären schon ein Kriterium. Es gibt ja genug Spiele, wo man die Stimmen nicht einzeln hochstellen kann. Und wenn dann der Sound bzw. die Hintergrundmusik die Gespräche überlagert und man kaum noch etwas mitbekommt, dann ist das nicht so toll. Andererseits sollte MP3 Musik nicht total öde sein.

Gelegentlich spiele ich auch mal ganz gerne eine Runde mit paar Kumpels einen Coop-Shooter oder Hack'n Slay. Demnach brauche ich dringend ein Mikro, was brauchbar für Onlinegespräche ist, wo sich der Gegenüber nicht drüber beschweren dürfte.

Da ich nicht die besten Ohren habe brauche ich auch keine High-End-Ausstattung, aber es sollte kein Billigkram sein, denn die Unterschiede zu den billigen Onbaordsachen in Spielen mit tollen Soundeffekten höre ich auf jeden Fall. Da gabs ja letztens mal beim Thema TrueAudio von AMD so ein Vergleichsvideo.

Als Soundkarte besitze ich die ASUS Karte für rund 40 Euro im PCI-Format, die lange Zeit bei PCGH.de als sehr gute Anfängerkarte gelobt wurde/wird.
Daran hängt neben dem jetzt schrottigen Medusa 5.1 Gamer auch noch ein älteres Teufel Concept E 5.1 System.

Zu dem Zitat oben möchte ich ganz gerne wissen, ob ihr mir generell auch zu den dort angegebenen Kopfhörern mit extra Mic raten würdet? Oder gibt es für mich andere, bessere Alternativen?
Preislich bin ich nicht so festgelegt. Es sollte halt eine gute P/L-Leistung dabei herauskommen, das wäre super. Ich könnte alternativ auch klotzen und z.B. ein Sennheiser 360 für jetzt 160 (statt damals zeitweise 140) Euro kaufen. Aber wenn ihr hier alle imemr sagt, dass selbst günstige Kopfhörer gleich gut oder besser als die vergleichsweise ganz teuren Headsets sind, dann wäre ich für einen Versuch mit einem Kopfhörer bereit.

Ich habe mal bei Geizhals geschaut, die haben neben dem Superlux HD681 schwarz für 20 Euro ja auch noch massig andere von dem Hersteller im Angebot. Wie soll man da denn durchsteigen? Sid andere Modelle von dem Hersteller ebenfalls, oder noch besser zu empfehlen? Welches ist denn die aktuelle Generation und ist die Preissteigerung auf 29 oder 39 Euro dementsprechend den Preis auch automatisch Wert? Also ich denke so 3 Meter Kabel bräuchte ich schon, damit ich mit dem Drehstuhl mit Rollen auch mal n Meter zurückrutschen und mich drehen kann, damit ich am Server rumtippen kann. Das fand ich beim Medusa ja so toll, dass ich das nie abnehmen musste. Und wenn ich ne Serie anstelle, dann setze ich mich ja auch weiter zurück hin und strecke die Füße aus udn lege die auf einen extra Stuhl.

So genug geredet, wer jetzt noch nicht eingeschlafen ist oder weggeklickt hat, darf mir gerne einen ordentlichen Rat geben.


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

du hast kein budget angegeben. unabhängig davon würd ich dir zum beyerdynamic custom one pro raten.
warum genau zu diesem?
weil:



BxBender schrieb:


> In den Spielen ist mir der *Bass nicht so wichtig. Aber die räumliche Wahrnehmung und klare und vor allem nicht zu leise Stimmen wären schon ein Kriterium*. Es gibt ja genug Spiele, wo man die Stimmen nicht einzeln hochstellen kann. Und wenn dann der Sound bzw. die Hintergrundmusik die Gespräche überlagert und man kaum noch etwas mitbekommt, dann ist das nicht so toll. *Andererseits sollte MP3 Musik nicht total öde sein.*



diesen spagat schafft anhand seiner einstellbaren bassintensität direkt am hörer mittels schalter "nur" (vermutlich am besten) der Custom one pro.

da du aber auch auf ergonomie großen wert legst - nehm ich mal an, da du das thema so ausführlich beschrieben hast - kommst du um probehören sowieso nicht herum.
wenn du verrätst, von wo du bist, können dir die anderen hier sicher einen guten hifi-laden in deiner nähe nennen.
und dann die lieblings-musik-cd einpacken und zum probehören fahren. dann kannst du auch gleich feststellen, ob dir das sounding dieses kh gefällt und ob dir vielleicht
ein akg auch/besser gefällt (vielleicht auch besser am kopf passt).

vielleicht könntest du noch deine soundkarte genauer bezeichnen.
vermutlich ists eine xonar dg.

also meine grundsätzliche empfehlung für dich:
beyerdynamic Custom One Pro schwarz (709.026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+
beyerdynamic Custom Headset Gear Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(die schöne mic-lösung - gibts aber auch günstigeres)


----------



## BxBender (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo.

Danke dir für eine weitere schöne Option.

Meine Soundkarte ist die ASUS Xonar DS PCI. Die hat damals an die 40 Euro gekostet meine ich und ist wie gesagt seit Ewigkeiten mit einem Teufel Concept E 5.1 (99 Euro Superduperschnäppchenpreis) + Medusa 5.1 Game 5.1 (ca 65 Euro) im Einsatz.

Was mir an deiner Empfehlung gefällt ist die Nutzbarkeit für Spiele und Audio. Das Teil sieht wertig aus und hält hoffentlich auch paar Jahre. Auch das Mikro mit Haltearm ist gefühlt ein echter Mehrwert gegenüber diesen Clipdingern, die dann nicht vorm Mund sind.

Was mir jetzt ein wenig weniger gefällt ist die anscheinend geschlossene Bauweise. Offen oder halboffen wäre mir wahrscheinlich dann doch lieber, damit ich evtl. noch das Telefon, die Türklingel und so einen Schreihals hören kann. Das habe ich vergessen zu berücksichtigen. Oder kann man das bei dem Hörer einstellen? Blöd find eich auch das verdammt kurze Kabel von 1,5 Meter. Bei dem Preis könnte doch zumindest noch ne Verlängerung bei sein, oder? Falsl man das Mikro dazu nimmt, steht was von 2,5 Meter. Tauscht man das komplett aus, oder ist das ein weiteres Kabel, was man dann anschließen müsste? Um nochmal auf den preis zurückzukommen. Das Teil ist ja wirklich gut, aber sind 200 Euro dann im Vergleich zur Soundkarte nicht schon eher überdimensioniert? Ich kenne mich da echt überhaupt nicht aus, bin ein totaler Noob in Sachen Hifi und Co., daher frage ich ja euch hier.

Die hier mehrmals genannten Superlux für 20 Euro erscheinen mir im Gegenzug dann schon wieder verdammt günstig. Und mit Ansteckmikro am Kabel ohne Halterung finde ich das ein wenig als Manko gegenüber einem Headset.
Gebe es alternativ sonst noch einen Kopfhörer, der mich jetzt nicht gleich tief in die Taschen greifen läßt, aber vielleicht mit einem ordentlichen (optionalen) extra Mikro punkten kann?

Ach ja, preislich hatte ich mich ursprünglich so auf 50-100 Euro eingestellt. Ist aber wie gesagt nicht unbedingt einzuhalten. Was drüber liegt, sollte es dann aber auch wert sein (Sound, guter Sitz, allgemeine Haltbarkeit) und die Soundkarte nicht total überfordern. Und sollte es halt was gut und günstiges geben, was gut zur Soundkarte passt, sage ich auch garantiert nicht nein.

EDIT:
Noch mal zum geschlossenen Hörer:
" Mit den variablen Bassreflexöffnungen „CUSTOM Sound Slider“ an den  Gehäuseschalen kann die Klangcharakteristik des Kopfhörers in vier  Stufen vom klaren, analytischen Klang bis zum satten Bass angepasst  werden. Außerdem dichten die „CUSTOM Sound Slider“, je weiter sie  geschlossen werden, den Kopfhörer immer stärker ab, so dass  Außengeräusche erheblich gedämpft werden."
Das steht beim Hersteller im Text. Ist damit gemeint, dass man doch einen Schieberegler hat, um die Schalen halb aufzumachen, damit man noch etwas von der Umgebung hören kann, wenn man möchte? Gehtd as auch individuell, oder ist das imemr gleichzeitig abhängig von der Einstellung des Basses?


----------



## X2theZ (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BxBender schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Danke dir für eine weitere schöne Option.



bitte gern 



BxBender schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht wertig aus und hält hoffentlich auch paar Jahre.



davon geht man bei beyerdynamic grundsätzlich aus. 
als zusatzinfo: der service wird bei dieser firma meist nur in den höchsten tönen gelobt.
ich selber hatte damit aber noch keine erfahrung.
ein großes zusatzplus ist, dass die firma ewig lange (fast schon jahrzehnte lange) ersatzteil-verfügbarkeit bietet.



BxBender schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt ein wenig weniger gefällt ist die anscheinend geschlossene Bauweise. Offen oder halboffen wäre mir wahrscheinlich dann doch lieber, damit ich evtl. noch das Telefon, die Türklingel und so einen Schreihals hören kann. Das habe ich vergessen zu berücksichtigen. Oder kann man das bei dem Hörer einstellen? Blöd find eich auch das verdammt kurze Kabel von 1,5 Meter. Bei dem Preis könnte doch zumindest noch ne Verlängerung bei sein, oder? Falsl man das Mikro dazu nimmt, steht was von 2,5 Meter. Tauscht man das komplett aus, oder ist das ein weiteres Kabel, was man dann anschließen müsste? Um nochmal auf den preis zurückzukommen. Das Teil ist ja wirklich gut, aber sind 200 Euro dann im Vergleich zur Soundkarte nicht schon eher überdimensioniert? Ich kenne mich da echt überhaupt nicht aus, bin ein totaler Noob in Sachen Hifi und Co., daher frage ich ja euch hier.



wie du selbst schon rausgefunden hast, ist die offen/geschlossen-spielweise des kh's abhängig von der bassintensität, die man mit diesem schieberegler einstellt. (wie es auch der hersteller erklärt)
das kabel wird durch dieses mikrofon-kit ersetzt. d.h. das kabel ist dann 2,5 meter lang.
die soundkarte passt gut für den kh, da er durch seine 32-ohmigen treiber leicht anzutreiben ist und einen kh-verstärker nicht zwingend erfordert.
der kh würde sich sogar eignen, am smartphone betrieben zu werden.



BxBender schrieb:


> Die hier mehrmals genannten Superlux für 20 Euro erscheinen mir im Gegenzug dann schon wieder verdammt günstig. Und mit Ansteckmikro am Kabel ohne Halterung finde ich das ein wenig als Manko gegenüber einem Headset.
> Gebe es alternativ sonst noch einen Kopfhörer, der mich jetzt nicht gleich tief in die Taschen greifen läßt, aber vielleicht mit einem ordentlichen (optionalen) extra Mikro punkten kann?



die superlux sind einfach der preis-leistungs-kracher wenn es darum geht, eine alternative zu den ganzen "gaming-headsets" zu empfehlen.
im vergleich zu einem beyer in der 150,- preisklasse, können die natürlich bei weitem nicht mit.
also falls du das gemeint hast - der preisunterschied ist da schon gerechtfertigt.

eine günstigere alternative wäre zb:
http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Ohrum...21403&sr=8-1&keywords=creative+aurvana+live+2
dieser hat das mic im kabel sogar schon integriert. ist aber halt kein mikrofon-arm. für TS3 bzw. skype aber ganz sicher ausreichend.



BxBender schrieb:


> Ach ja, preislich hatte ich mich ursprünglich so auf 50-100 Euro eingestellt. Ist aber wie gesagt nicht unbedingt einzuhalten. Was drüber liegt, sollte es dann aber auch wert sein (Sound, guter Sitz, allgemeine Haltbarkeit) und die Soundkarte nicht total überfordern. Und sollte es halt was gut und günstiges geben, was gut zur Soundkarte passt, sage ich auch garantiert nicht nein.



die preiskategorie zw. 50,- und 100,- wird von den kh-herstellern leider sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt.
da sind mir - vielleicht weiß noch jemand anderer etwas - nicht viele alternativen bekannt.

zb.
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001M5PSSG/...de=df0&creative=22530&creativeASIN=B001M5PSSG
oder der vorgänger der creative
Creative Aurvana Live! Headphones schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

wobei hier der audio-technica ein offener ist - wie du eher preferierst, und der creative ein geschlossener.
bei diesen beiden müsste dann halt zb. das zalman dran:
http://www.amazon.de/Zalman-ZM-MIC1...id=1400922666&sr=8-1&keywords=ansteckmikrofon
oder man importiert sich dieses teil:
http://www.modmic.com/
kann ich nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen, dass dieses mic ausgezeichnet ist und den vorteil hat, dass man es auf andere kopfhörer "übersiedeln" kann.
wird nur mittels kleinem klebemagneten am gewünschen kh angebracht und mach aus jedem x-belieben kh ein vollwertiges hs mit bügel-mic.
(bei bestellung auf zusätzliche magneten nicht vergessen)

grundsätzlich kann ich dir nur noch mal einen gang zum hifi-fachhändler zum probehören wärmstens empfehlen.

bei der wahl zw. offen und geschlossen geht es auch um die klangliche darstellung. das ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
ich zb. hab mich für den dt990pro entschieden, weil mir die luftige spielweise einfach besser gefiel, als die des geschlossenen dt700pro.
wobei ich aber durchaus einen geschlossenen vor der kaufentscheidung bevorzugt hätte - eben wegen der abschirmung.
du wiederum willst etwas noch von der umgebung mitbekommen. dabei ist aber auch zu bedenken: hörst du gerne die musik laut?
dann hat nämlich die offene bauweise diesen vorteil nämlich auch nicht mehr, dass du etwas von der außenwelt mitbekommst 

also lieblings-cd schnappen und los


----------



## Thallassa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Unter 100€ bei offen führt kein Weg am Stereo-Kopfhoerer img Stage Line MD-6800: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente vorbei.
Als geschlossene Alternative kann man den AKG K 551 weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nennen.



> Das steht beim Hersteller im Text. Ist damit gemeint, dass man doch  einen Schieberegler hat, um die Schalen halb aufzumachen, damit man noch  etwas von der Umgebung hören kann, wenn man möchte? Gehtd as auch  individuell, oder ist das imemr gleichzeitig abhängig von der  Einstellung des Basses?


Kurz: nein ^^



X2theZ schrieb:


> eine günstigere alternative wäre zb:
> Creative Aurvana Live!2 Ohrumschließendes Headset: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
Der CAL2 ist so lala..Lieber nicht. Mit Mikro gibt's ja den erwähnten K551.
Ansonsten kann man die Mikrokabel auch einzeln kaufen und an jeden Kopfhörer hängen, der austauschbare Kabel bietet:
1 Button SpeakEasy Cable w Mic

Überdies gibt's mittlerweile wieder ne vernünftige Alternative zum RHM-10 mic:
V Moda Boompro bei idealo.de

Ein günstiger, erwähnenswerter KH wäre noch der Monoprice 108323 Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro Headphone, Black New 844660083238 | eBay

Fertige Headsets kann man in dem Preisbereich aber auch empfehlen:
QPAD QH-90 Gaming Headset weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
bitfenix flo | Geizhals Deutschland

In der Preisklasse 150+ hat der Vorposter ja schon geschrieben dass man probehören sollte. Hier haben natürlich auch andere Hersteller außer Beyer schöne Modelle in petto, erwähnenswert wären z.B. der AKG K612, Philips X1 - wenn man mal bei den offenen Kopfhörern bleibt, bei geschlossenen gibt's (leider) etwas mehr Auswahl.


----------



## BxBender (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo.

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge. Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, mir alles anzuschauen, aber auf en ersten Blick ist vielleicht das QPAD 85 im Durchschnitt am besten für mich geeignet. Der Test hier ist ja auch nett OverclockingStation Forum - QPad QH-85 & QH-90--Fazit. Hatte PCGH das nicht auch schon mal irgendwo im Test? Ich muss man meine Hefte durchwühlen. Mir hatte das Beyerdynamic natürlich noch etwas mehr gefallen, aber mit ordentlichem Mikro sind das gleich 200 Euro minimum udn ich habe die geschlossene Bauweise. Aber ich schaue mir das alle snoch einmal ganz genau an, bevor ich mich entscheide.


----------



## Darkseth (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BxBender schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Danke für die vielen Vorschläge. Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, mir alles anzuschauen, aber auf en ersten Blick ist vielleicht das QPAD 85 im Durchschnitt am besten für mich geeignet. Der Test hier ist ja auch nett OverclockingStation Forum - QPad QH-85 & QH-90--Fazit. Hatte PCGH das nicht auch schon mal irgendwo im Test? Ich muss man meine Hefte durchwühlen. Mir hatte das Beyerdynamic natürlich noch etwas mehr gefallen, aber mit ordentlichem Mikro sind das gleich 200 Euro minimum udn ich habe die geschlossene Bauweise. Aber ich schaue mir das alle snoch einmal ganz genau an, bevor ich mich entscheide.


 Unabhängig davon, dass die QPad QH 85/90 für Headsets ziemlich gut sind, und auch ne gute empfehlung sein können unter 100€ (auch in konkurrenz mit dem superlux), der Test ist komplett untauglicher müll, und das hätte ich dir 100%ig vorraussehen können.
"Overclockingstation" wird niemals vernünftige Audio Reviews hinbekommen. Und nahezu alle anderen PC-magazine genau so wenig.


----------



## BxBender (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also bei PCGH wurden z.B. der Custom One Pro (mit Mikro) und auch der QPad QH-90 getestet. Demnach wäre der Custom für meinen Einsatzzweck aber nicht wirklich überlegen, trotz mehr als doppeltem Preis. Wem soll ich denn nun trauen? Sind alle Testberichte "Müll"? Ich denke, wenn man ein wenig darauf achtet, welches Einsatzgebiet die da testen, dann sollte man doch zumindest ein paar Dinge aus jedem Test für sich herauspicken und in der Gesamtsumme dann neu zusammensetzen, oder? Es wird Anfängern und Unkundigen auch nicht gerade leicht gemacht, sich selber ein Bild von der Sache zu machen. Ich weiß lediglich, dass ich in keine Elekrogeräteläden gehen brauche, weil die Leute da allesamt inkompetent sind. Ich habe meistens mehr Ahnung von den Sachen was ich kaufen möchte, als die versammelte Mannschaft im Laden. Die können nur von den Schildern ablesen. Ist meine Erfahrung der letzten Kaufversuche. 
Also was man aus dem PCGH-Test mitnehmen kann ist, dass der QH-90 im direkten Vergleich zum Beyerdynamic MMX 300 echt gut mithalten kann (bei 1/3 des Preises wohlgemerkt) und z.B. ein Superlux in der Endnote doch schon relativ weit hinter sich läßt, auch klanglich ist der angeblich etwas besser., wobei der Superlux natürlich auch nicht mal die Hälfte kostet. 
Ich würde mir jedoch wohl eher den 85er holen, da der nicht die geschlossenen Muscheln hat. Wichtig sind mir ja auch 3m Kabel, eine gute Stimmwiedergabe und räumliche Ortung in Spielen. Das Mikro läßt sich notfalls abnehmen (vielleicht stecke ich es ja auch nur an, wenn ich mal 1x wöchentlich online reden möchte), der Sitz soll recht bequem sein. Und wenn ich bedenke, dass angeblich meine Soundkarte bereits voll am Limit fährt bei diesem Headset, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich wohl in der Quersumme mit diesem Teil hoffentlich glücklich genug.

Wie schon gesagt, ich danke euch allen für die vielen tollen Informationen und wirklich guten Beispielprodukte. Mehr oder weniger jedes Teil davon hätte sicherlich seine Kaufberechtigung udn die Entscheidung fällt mir wirklich sehr sehr schwer. Doch leider sind es dann manchmal so Kleinigkeiten, woran man sich so stört. Geschlossene Bauweise, zu kurze Kabel, trotz sehr gutem Klang dann aber nur durchschnittliche räumliche Ortung in Spielen, Abzüge beim Mikro, zu kleine Muscheln, oder aber Druck bei längerer Nutzung von den Muscheln oder dem Bügel, manchmal vielleicht auch der Preis im Vergleich zu der Leistung bzw. dem Mehrwert, Geräte der Oberklasse sind für meine schlechten Ohren und die nur recht ordentliche Soundkarte dann auch schon zu viel des Guten.

Ich werde also wohl einmal dem QH-85 schwarz die Chance geben. Das kann ich dann ja mit meinem alten Medusa 5.1 gegentesten. Wenn die Handhabung gut ist und mir nichts mißfällt und zusätzlich der Klang mir persönlich vielleicht sogar noch etwas mehr bringt, dann werde ich hoffentlich damit glücklich sein. Mal sehen. Ansonsten muss ich dann noch einmal hier nachschauen und vielleicht doch mir eine Mischung aus Kopfhörer und Mikro basteln.

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag.


----------



## Darkseth (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die meisten tests taugen nichts 
Auch bei PCGH sollte man etwas vorsichtiger sein. Auch wenn sie seit geraumer Zeit (zum Glück) zu Kopfhörer/Mikros raten, können sie wohl kaum umfangreich genug testen, dazu fehlt einfach die Zeit.
Wenn du vom QPad auf z.B. nen Beyerdynamic (cop/dt990/mmx300~) wechselst, ist der unterschied vermutlich weniger groß. Wenn du letzteren 2-3+ Wochen gewohnt bist, und dann zurück wechselst, dann fallen dir die schwächen sehr viel deutlicher auf. Das war auch so beim wechsel vom Superlux auf nen DT 880. Anfangs war der unterschied ziemlich gering (von wegen "Welten" wie von einigen angepriesen wird..). Nach einigen Monaten bin ich zurück auf den Superlux, nur um nochmal zu vergleichen, und da fiel mir auf, dass der Superlux hörbar blecherner und unsauberer. Und solche unterschiede können einem halt erst auffallen, nachdem sich das Gehör ans bessere gewöhnt hat. Das kann 1-2 Tage dauern, vll sogar 2-3 Wochen. Und dazu haben die meisten Redakteure wohl nicht die Zeit, die haben ja auch genug anderes zu tun.
Nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, der bei solchen tests wenig/kaum/nicht berücksichtigt wird (eben wegen dem Zeitfaktor), aber nen großen Unterschied machen kann.

Außerdem, ein Kopfhörer/headset besteht nicht nur aus dem Klang. Materialqualität, verarbeitungsqualität, robustheit, Ersatzteilversorgung, Tragekomfort (der zum großteil auch mit den materialien abhängt) sind auch große punkte. Besonders Verarbeitung/Robustheit ist bei den Beyerdynamics fast konkurrenzlos, mit der Ersatzteilversorgung als kirsche obendrauf.
Bei meinem T90 kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass er in 25 Jahren noch funktionieren wird. Und falls nicht, tausch ich das betreffende Teil günstig aus, und er ist wieder fast wie neu. Von nem QPad QH85/90 könnte ich das nichtmal nach 5 Jahren behaupten...

Daher finde ich, auf die 150€~ Klasse (dt 770/990, cop, mmx300 wenns headset-artig sein muss) aufzusteigen lohnt sich, wenn man das Teil mal länger behalten will als paar Jährchen.

Wobei ich statt dem MMX 300 den besseren DT 990 Pro (140€~) + Modmic + Soundkarte nehmen würde, was bei ähnlichem Preis von 200-220€~ ein wesentlich besseres ergebnis bieten würde.


----------



## X2theZ (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@seth
responso perfetto 

@bxbender
du hast deine auffassung der lage sehr detailliert beschrieben. also schlag zu beim qpad!
vielleicht - wenn zeit und lust - kannst ja hier noch deine erfahrungen posten


----------



## BxBender (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo.

Ja, wie gesagt habe ich halt noch eine ganz passable Soundkarte. Für eure sehr guten Kopfhörer ist die jedoch wohl ein wenig zu schlecht. Und ich habe auch nicht die allerbesten Gehörgänge. Ich habe Probleme bei der Erkennung von Wörtern. Und so ein leises Fiepen in den Ohren. Versucht mich mal auf einer Party bei alutem Drumherum anzureden. Ich verstehe dann absolut kein Wort mehr. Ab einem gewissen Grad bringts bei mir wohl nicht mehr sooo viel Unterschied, wenn man mich da testen lassen würde, wo ihr noch feinste Nuancen in den unterschiedlich hochpreisigen Dingern erkkennen könnt. Die Qualität der Materialien ist natürlich auch nicht außen Acht zu lassen, da gebe ich euch Recht. Aber der Medusa 5.1 Game hat bei mir auch schon jetzt so knapp 8 Jahre gehalten, dafür, dass der angeblich eine 2wöchige Lebensdauer haben soll. 
Ich werde mich also wirklich mal von den QPAd verführen lassen. Wenn es auf den ersten Blick doch ein Fehlgriff gewesen sein sollte, kann ich den ja noch zurückgeben.
Der Beyerdynmaic 990 Pro sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus, mir gefallen auf Anhieb die 3 Meter Kabellänge, die offenen Muscheln und die schöne Kuschel-Fütterung. 
Das Modmic für 50 Euro ist aber auch verdammt teuer. Warum hat PCGH eigentlich sich dagegen ausgesprochen im Heft? Wie sind die 250 Ohm beim Hörer zu verstehen? Benötigt der dann ne spezielle Soundkarte mit Verstärker oder so? Ich kenne mich mit den Werten nicht aus. Haben andere nicht so 80 Ohm oder so? Dieser wird auch speziell als Studiokopfhörer angepriesen, soll also wohl eher für Hifianlagen genutzt werden und nicht für kleine Computer, oder?


----------



## Darkseth (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

kA warum PCGH sich gegen das modmic ausspricht. vll weil man es nur aus den USA bestellen kann.
Ein besseres mikro bekoimmst du zu dem Preis nicht. Headset like anbringbar, noise canceling, Stummschalter am Kabel.

250 ohm kannst du erstmal ignorieren. Ob du nen verstärker brauchst, hängt in erster Linie vom Wirkungsgrad ab, und erst in zweiter Linie von der Impendanz.
Deine DS sollte erstmal ok sein. Würde es auch erstmal mit der probieren, obs laut genug kommt. Wenn ja, dann passts.

Studio kopfhörer hin oder her, das ist nur ne random bezeichnung (und die kommt wohl davon, weil die Pro version nen höheren Anpressdruck hat, und ein Spiralkabel). Rein objektiv ist der dt 990 ein ziemlich schlechter Studio Kopfhörer. Offene Bauweise will man dort nicht haben, da Sound aus dem Kopfhörer ins mikro dringen würde (im studio will man nichtmal nen hauch davon haben, bei ts/etc hört man es eher nicht), und er verfälscht den Klang zu sehr.
Er eignet sich daher fürs zocken, musik hören etc deutlich mehr, als für professionelle studio aufgaben.


----------



## X2theZ (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

also ich kann das nur bestätigen: dt990pro + modmic = hammer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Interessant wo du das hingeklebt hast.

Übrigens habe ich noch eine Xonar DX im Keller entdeckt (Hatte vor einem Jahr auf eine Phoebus aufgerüstet). Wenn jemand also günstig eine braucht.


----------



## Blingjo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> kA warum PCGH sich gegen das modmic ausspricht. vll weil man es nur aus den USA bestellen kann.
> Ein besseres mikro bekoimmst du zu dem Preis nicht. Headset like anbringbar, noise canceling, Stummschalter am Kabel.


 
Weil sonst jeder nur noch Kh kaufen würde, und dabei die Gaming Headsets keinen Abnehmer mehr findet.


----------



## Thallassa (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vielleicht auch weil 50€ für ein Kondensatormikrofon einfach etwas happig sind, zumal das BoomPro ja mittlerweile in D verfügbar ist.


----------



## Blingjo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja 50 Euro ist schon viel. Doch frage ich mich ob das BoomPro nur mit V-Moda Kh laufen? Denke im Kh ist noch ein kleiner Chip damit man das Mic nutzen kann. So wie beim Qpad! Das Mic kann man alleine nicht nutzen 

Zumal hat das BoomPro einen lautstärkeregler! Finde das nicht so toll. Habe von Störungen die Schnau*** voll-


----------



## Thallassa (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bitte? Chip? Der soll dann die "Signatur" der Klinkenbuchse/des Steckers erkennen oder wie? 
Das Boom Pro läuft genauso mit jedem Kopfhörer, wie das Modmic, nur bringt man es eben am komfortabelsten an, wenn der Kopfhörer ein austauschbares Kabel hat und das Boom Platz in der Klinkenbuchse.

Bei dem Lautstärkeregler mach ich mir bei V-Moda weniger Sorgen, die halten schließlich auch was von Verarbeitungsqualität.


----------



## Blingjo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Bitte? Chip? Der soll dann die "Signatur" der Klinkenbuchse/des Steckers erkennen oder wie?


 
Schonmal ein Qpad qh-85 oder qh90 aufgeschraubt? Nein? Ich hab es getan. Und siehe da, es ist ein kleiner kasten im Kh. Weil das Mic vom Qpad alleine nicht Funzt. Dieser kleiner kasten (Chip) oder was auch immer das sein soll, erst damit läuft das Mic. Ohne den ganzen Kh funktioniert das Mic nicht .
Und so wird es beim V- Moda auch sein.

Modmic ist wieder was ganz anderes. Das funktioniert überall an jeder Sk. Da braucht man kein Zusatzmodul box (minibox Chip) Oder was das sein soll.


----------



## Thallassa (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nein, so ist es bei V-Moda einfach nicht. Man soll nicht vom einen Hersteller auf den Anderen schließen 
Das mit dem Qpad kann ich mir ja mal anschauen, aufschrauben werd' ich da aber nix. Das interessiert mich jetzt.


----------



## Zomg (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Funk hat keinerlei Vorteile, sondern ehrlich gesagt nur Nachteile


 
Das ist eine absolute Geschmackssache, ich selber war lange Zeit ein Verfechter des Kabels, inzwischen ist meine komplette Computerperipherie kabellos... Ist es schlechter? Ja... Aber viel bequemer und genau auf diese Bequemlichkeit will ich nicht verzichten. Deshalb habe ich z.B. ein Logitech H600 als Headset, was klanglich weder mit meinen AKG Kopfhörern mithalten kann, noch mit meinem Sony Mikrofon... Aber für TS, Skype und Viber?... Reichts! Für let's plays oder ähnliches leider nicht, aber gut da kosten gute Headsets mit guten Mikrofonen auch verkabelt gutes Geld... Denn für nichts gibbet nüscht.


----------



## Blingjo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Nein, so ist es bei V-Moda einfach nicht. Man soll nicht vom einen Hersteller auf den Anderen schließen
> Das mit dem Qpad kann ich mir ja mal anschauen, aufschrauben werd' ich da aber nix. Das interessiert mich jetzt.


 
Klar, da hast du natürlich Recht. Man soll nicht von einem Hersteller auf den anderen schließen.

Doch kann ich es mir nicht anders Vorstellen´? 
Du wirst sehen das man das Mic alleine mit einer klinkenverlängerung nicht nutzen kann. Deswegen denke ich das es bei dem COP von beyer nicht anders ist? 
Wie sagt man so schön? Probieren geht über Studieren 
Habe nächmlich noch keinen der ein DT990 oder 880 oder 770 etc mit diesem Mic gesehn? Oder mit BoomPro gekoppelt an einem Beyer´?
Beyerdynamic Custom Headset Gear

Diese Mics funktionieren nur mit den dazugehörigen Kh- 
Deswegen hat mich das ganze ein bissel stutzig gemacht.


----------



## soth (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Custom Headset Gear lässt sich ebenfalls ohne Custom One Pro verwenden, nur bieten DT770/880/990 keine Buchse direkt am Kopfhörer, was eine sinnvolle Befestigung schwierig macht.
Das sieht für mich ebenfalls nach einem ganz normalen Klinkenstecker aus, warum das Mikrofon nicht ohne das QPAD funktionieren sollte kann ich nur mutmaßen.


----------



## Blingjo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



soth schrieb:


> Das Custom Headset Gear lässt sich ebenfalls ohne Custom One Pro verwenden, nur bieten DT770/880/990 keine Buchse direkt am Kopfhörer, was eine sinnvolle Befestigung schwierig macht.
> Das sieht für mich ebenfalls nach einem ganz normalen Klinkenstecker aus, warum das Mikrofon nicht ohne das QPAD funktionieren sollte kann ich nur mutmaßen.


 
Hat es jemand getestet? Ohne den Kh laufen die Mic nicht. Punkt. Fragt mal Beyer  .


----------



## BxBender (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Blingjo schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Qpad qh-85 oder qh90 aufgeschraubt? Nein? Ich hab es getan. Und siehe da, es ist ein kleiner kasten im Kh. Weil das Mic vom Qpad alleine nicht Funzt. Dieser kleiner kasten (Chip) oder was auch immer das sein soll, erst damit läuft das Mic. Ohne den ganzen Kh funktioniert das Mic nicht .
> Und so wird es beim V- Moda auch sein.
> 
> Modmic ist wieder was ganz anderes. Das funktioniert überall an jeder Sk. Da braucht man kein Zusatzmodul box (minibox Chip) Oder was das sein soll.


 
Kurze Zwischenfrage beim Mikrofongerangel ^^:
Du hast eines der QPad Headsets? Wie ist dein Empfinden? Vorteile/Nachteile/Haltbarkeitseindruck? Ich hab noch keine Zeit zum Bestellen gehabt, könnte also noch notfalls was anderen nehmen, was mich dann aber gleich doppelt so teuer käme. Im Prinzip möchte ich ja nur, dass mein neues Teil die Ohren gut umschließt und nicht auch nach ein paar Stunden nicht unangenehm am Ohrläppchenknorpel oder so drückt oder Kopfschmerzen entstehen, das Kabel lang genug ist, das Mikro nicht stört, die räumliche Wahrnehmung in Spielen gut genug ist, ein wenig Musik und evtl. mal ein Film oder Serie auch recht gut und vor allem klar von der Stimme rüberkommen. Das alte Medusa war meinem Empfinden nach schon nicht schlecht, ein wenig hier und da an Aufbesserung wäre halt gut.


----------



## Blingjo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BxBender schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage beim Mikrofongerangel ^^:
> Du hast eines der QPad Headsets? Wie ist dein Empfinden? Vorteile/Nachteile/Haltbarkeitseindruck? Ich hab noch keine Zeit zum Bestellen gehabt, könnte also noch notfalls was anderen nehmen, was mich dann aber gleich doppelt so teuer käme. Im Prinzip möchte ich ja nur, dass mein neues Teil die Ohren gut umschließt und nicht auch nach ein paar Stunden nicht unangenehm am Ohrläppchenknorpel oder so drückt oder Kopfschmerzen entstehen, das Kabel lang genug ist, das Mikro nicht stört, die räumliche Wahrnehmung in Spielen gut genug ist, ein wenig Musik und evtl. mal ein Film oder Serie auch recht gut und vor allem klar von der Stimme rüberkommen. Das alte Medusa war meinem Empfinden nach schon nicht schlecht, ein wenig hier und da an Aufbesserung wäre halt gut.


 
Also das Empfinden ist supi. Keine Kopfschmerzen oder Ohrenschmerzen. Hab es sogar mit einer Brille getestet (1St) und siehe da, auch dort drückt nichts. Es ist sehr zu empfehlen. Die Qualität ist sehr sehr gut. Es bricht nix und ist extrem robust so wie hier auf dem Bild z.b.s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab es genauso wie auf dem Bild gemacht, dabei ist der druckpunkt am Kopf noch bequemer geworden.
Nachteile? Bis auf die Fernbedienung die ich sowieso nicht nutze gibt es keine Nachteile. Super bequem, Toller Klang, sehr stabil. Es geht komplett über die Ohren!
Bestelle es, und Teste es. Ich und so viele andere haben es nicht bereut 

Von Qpad können sollten sich die Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Blingjo ich kann es bald nichtmehr lesen, keine ordentlich formulierten Sätze. Wenn du nicht schreiben kannst dann halte dich von Foren fern. Ich habe das Custom Headset Gear und kann es morgen gerne mal ohne KH testen, aber ebenso haben sich einige hier im Forum das Headset gear z.B. für ihren X1 geholt und sind damit zufrieden, komisch das es deiner Meinung nach nicht geht. 

Ich bitte dich, BD pflanzt doch nicht jedem COP ein Chip ein, da bestimmt nur 20 % der nutzer das Headset Gear nutzen, wäre ja Geldverschwendung. Die können ja nicht davon ausgehen das es jeder hat, das MIc, sowie bei Qpad.


----------



## Fiftdey (27. Mai 2014)

*Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Welche soundkarte könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Wenn ich mir ein beyerdynamic holen will?! 
Und welches ist besser, 770 dt pro oder 990 dt pro

EDIT: Würde mir mal bitte jemand erklären wie ich die Stereo Kopfhörer, die ja nur ein 3,5 Klinke stecker habe - an eine 7.1 Karte anschließen kann?
Bzw. wie läuft dass denn im Spiel, da kann man ja immer zwischen Kopfhörer, Stereo, Dolby etc auswählen. 
Mir ist es wichtig bei Shootern zu wissen woher meine Gegner kommen. Klappt das denn mit den Beyerdynamic?


----------



## Blingjo (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe lediglich gesagt das man das Mic von Qpad nicht alleine nutzen kann. Man kann es nicht einfach an einer Klinkenverlängerung anschliesen. Punkt. 
Ob es mit dem Custom Headset Gear + X1 geht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich meine nur das es alleine nicht funzt.
Und meine GRÜTZE muss du nicht lesen. Ich schreibe deutlich genug. 
Du kannst ja nicht mal richtig schreiben... bist schon am zittern?
Brauchst eine Brille um es lesen zu können? Schreibe ich japanisch? 

Ich gebe auf bei so einem hirnverbranten wie dir.
Doch jetzt zittert wieder deine Hand und sie musst wieder was böses schreiben...
Über Menschen die hier in Deutschland aufgewachsen sind, brav zur Schule gegangen sind und von Deutschen Lehrern nichts beigebracht bekommen haben. 
Weil der Vodka im Wc wichtiger war. 
Sorry das ich von Deutschen Unterrichtet worden bin! Die leider nichts anderes können ausser kleine Kinder schlagen und Vergawaltigen. 
Also erzähle mir nichts von Deutscher Sprache oder kultur- ok. Da haben die Deutschen es verpennt mir was bei zu bringen!
Ich liebe schland 
Also mach mal deinen Mund wieder zu Kapitän


----------



## Thallassa (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

...



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Welche soundkarte könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Und welches ist besser, 770 dt pro oder 990 dt pro
> 
> EDIT: Würde mir mal bitte jemand erklären wie ich die Stereo Kopfhörer,  die ja nur ein 3,5 Klinke stecker habe - an eine 7.1 Karte anschließen  kann?
> ...


 
Diese Frage haben schon so viele gestellt, dass du darauf locker 20 000 Antworten finden solltest, wenn du die Suchfunktion nutzt. 
Wie man einen 3,5mm Kopfhörer an eine 7.1 Soundkarte anschließt ist ziemlich einfach. Man steckt ihn rein  
Geht schließlich auch mit einer Grafikkarte, an Mainboards die SLI und Crossfire haben, oder 2 RAM-Modulen in Brettern, die 8 Steckplätze haben


----------



## BigBubby (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Fiftdey

770 und 990 sind in etwa gleich auf und haben einfach verschiedene Anforderungen. Wenn du deine umgebung nicht stören willst und etwas mehr druck willst, nimmt man die 770. Wenn man etwas luftiger und mehr räumlichkeit haben will die 990. Als Soundkarte dazu würde ich die Xonar Phoebus empfehlen. Eine kleine Karte wie eine DX oder DGX wird zwar auch besser sein als onboard, kann aber die Kopfhörer nicht vollends betreiben und bekommt mit unter Probleme.
(Achja 770 oder 990 beide in der 250Ohm Variante nehmen.)

Zu deinem Steckerproblem hat der Thallassa ja schon was gesagt


----------



## Fiftdey (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Diese Frage haben schon so viele gestellt, dass du darauf locker 20 000 Antworten finden solltest, wenn du die Suchfunktion nutzt.
> Wie man einen 3,5mm Kopfhörer an eine 7.1 Soundkarte anschließt ist ziemlich einfach. Man steckt ihn rein
> Geht schließlich auch mit einer Grafikkarte, an Mainboards die SLI und Crossfire haben, oder 2 RAM-Modulen in Brettern, die 8 Steckplätze haben



Okay okay.. ja ich habs verdient. Sonst weise ich andere auch immer daraufhin google zu nutzen oder ähnliches..
Nur weil hier eben viele Experten sitzen dachte ich jemand könne es mir leicht und verständlich erklären, weißt wie ich mein?



BigBubby schrieb:


> Fiftdey
> 
> 770 und 990 sind in etwa gleich auf und haben einfach verschiedene Anforderungen. Wenn du deine umgebung nicht stören willst und etwas mehr druck willst, nimmt man die 770. Wenn man etwas luftiger und mehr räumlichkeit haben will die 990. Als Soundkarte dazu würde ich die Xonar Phoebus empfehlen. Eine kleine Karte wie eine DX oder DGX wird zwar auch besser sein als onboard, kann aber die Kopfhörer nicht vollends betreiben und bekommt mit unter Probleme.
> (Achja 770 oder 990 beide in der 250Ohm Variante nehmen.)
> ...



Gut, dann werde ich mir das Xonar Phoebus holen & mir mal die beiden Kopfhörer versuchen vorher irgendwo Test zu hören.. Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung in Berlin?


----------



## Thallassa (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Okay okay.. ja ich habs verdient. Sonst weise ich andere auch immer daraufhin google zu nutzen oder ähnliches..
> Nur weil hier eben viele Experten sitzen dachte ich jemand könne es mir leicht und verständlich erklären, weißt wie ich mein?



Nein nein, das Meme & der Smiley waren gar nicht auf dich gemünzt, ich hab das Zitat extra darunter anfangen lassen, damit ich signalisieren kann, dass sich erst der Text unter dem Zitat auf dich bezieht ^^
Wenn du DT 770 und DT990 Probehörst, ist das als würdest du GTX780 und GTX780 vergleichen.. More of the same. Ich würde dir raten, noch andere Kopfhörer in der Preisklasse probezuhören, nur weil jeder Beyer hat, musst du nicht unbedingt auch einen kaufen. Je nach Geschmack und Zwecks gibt's da teilweise bessere 
z.B. einen AKG K612 Pro, einen Focal Spirit One, wenn wir mal in der Preisklasse um 150€ bleiben wollen und nicht drübergehen.

In Berlin hast du eine der besten Adressen Deutschlands: HiFi im Hinterhof | High Fidelity, High End, TV / Video, Heimkino & MultiRoom in Berlin


----------



## Fiftdey (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Nein nein, das Meme & der Smiley waren gar nicht auf dich gemünzt, ich hab das Zitat extra darunter anfangen lassen, damit ich signalisieren kann, dass sich erst der Text unter dem Zitat auf dich bezieht ^^
> Wenn du DT 770 und DT990 Probehörst, ist das als würdest du GTX780 und GTX780 vergleichen.. More of the same. Ich würde dir raten, noch andere Kopfhörer in der Preisklasse probezuhören, nur weil jeder Beyer hat, musst du nicht unbedingt auch einen kaufen. Je nach Geschmack und Zwecks gibt's da teilweise bessere
> z.B. einen AKG K612 Pro, einen Focal Spirit One, wenn wir mal in der Preisklasse um 150€ bleiben wollen und nicht drübergehen.
> 
> In Berlin hast du eine der besten Adressen Deutschlands: HiFi im Hinterhof | High Fidelity, High End, TV / Video, Heimkino & MultiRoom in Berlin


 
Also unter deren Kopfhörer ist keines dabei unter 150 € ^^ Sie haben derzeit auch nur das AKG K712 Pro, Forcal Spirit One & DT 990 Edition.. 
Unterscheiden diese sich denn gewaltig? Und wie erkenne ich welche für mich gut sind bzw besser ausser vom Tragekomfort? Ich meine worauf muss ich bei den Klängen, Tönen, Höhen achten wenn ich ein Headphone möchte was am PC super klingt?

würdest du auch das Xonar Phoebus empfehlen?


----------



## BxBender (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nochmal eine kurze Zwischenfrage: Velour oder Kunstleder, was könnt ihr für die Ohren empfehlen? 
Mein altes Medusa hat Velour (jedenfalls was stoffiges ^^) und ich finde es super udn schön weich und flauschig. Kunstleder finde ich vor allem bei Schuhen und Sitzgarnituren oder Stühle vor allem im Sommer total daneben. Habe da das Gefühl viel eher drauf/drin zu schwitzen und dran kleben zu bleiben. Ist das dann am Ohr nicht ähnlich unangenehm?
Muss mich ja halt entscheiden, welchen QPad ich nehme. Weiß mit velour, oder halt schwarz mit Kunstleder. 
Vermutlich ist Kunstleder bei immer günstiger werdenden Produkten auch imerm schlechter von der Qualität, stimmts? Kann mir gut vortsellen, dass das bei 20 Euro Teilen schon beim Anschauen anfängt zu zerbröseln?
Bei meinem Medusa ist oben unter dem Kopfbügel die Polsterung mit extrem dünnem Kunstleder bezogen gewesen, das hat sich nach ein paar Jahren dann aber nach und nach imemr mehr verabschiedet.
Ich bitte um eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen. Danke.
Hoffentlich gibts jetzt keinen weiteren Glaubenskrieg... 

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt. Dachte, die Muschelbezüge sind je nach Farbe vorgegeben, aber das war ein trugschluss. Die 90er Modelle haben Lederbezüge, die 85er komplett Velour. Also dann kann ich mir die Farbe ja einfach aussuchen und habe sofort das passende Produkt.


----------



## Fiftdey (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So, die Xonar Phoebus kann ich mir heut noch abholen, aber leider für 170€. Ich kann aber nicht warten  
Dann werde ich mir die Kopfhörer angucken gehen & auch testen. Denke ich werde auch gleich ein paar mitnehmen, auch wenn ich noch ein paar Beats zu Hause habe 

EDIT: So es gibt einmal die dt 990 pro für 135€ & die dt 990 edition für 250€. Nun ist die Frage welcher von beiden ist besser - 80 Ohm zu 250 Ohm. Oder gibt es noch andere Unterschiede die ich beachten sollte?


----------



## X2theZ (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

eine 80 ohmige variante des 990er würd ich bei deiner bereits gewählten soka jetzt schon gar nicht mehr nehmen.
da ist die phoebus wirklich fast schon "op" dafür.
phoebus + 250 ohm : passt 
und
dx + < 100 ohmige kh's : passt

und wie thallassa schon meinte: teste beim probehören auch andere hersteller in der preisklasse.
es können vor allem bezüglich sounding und tragekomfort subjektiv enorme unterschiede entstehen.

der vergleich "dt990 zu dt770" und "gtx780 zu gtx780" hinkt etwas. 
das würd ich eher mit einem vergleich zw. "gtx770 zu r9 280x" vergleichen 
beide haben ihre vor- und nachteile, stärken und schwächen, sind aber exakt in der selben leistungsklasse, aber auf keinen fall gleich.


----------



## Fiftdey (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Na dann werd ich mir doch die für 250€ holen. Bzw im Studio erst einmal alles anhören


----------



## X2theZ (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> im Studio erst einmal alles anhören


 

vielleicht denkst du ja dran und hinterlässt hier ein feedback, welcher es geworden ist und warum


----------



## Fiftdey (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So soundkarte ist gekauft


----------



## Fiftdey (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Es sind die dt 990 Edition geworden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Blingjo schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich gesagt das man das Mic von Qpad nicht alleine nutzen kann. Man kann es nicht einfach an einer Klinkenverlängerung anschliesen. Punkt.
> Ob es mit dem Custom Headset Gear + X1 geht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich meine nur das es alleine nicht funzt.
> Und meine GRÜTZE muss du nicht lesen. Ich schreibe deutlich genug.
> Du kannst ja nicht mal richtig schreiben... bist schon am zittern?
> ...


 

Das einzige was noch sein könnte, dass man zwar das headset Gear ansich mit einem anderen Kopfhörer nehmen kann, 
aber man kann ja das Mic vom Headset Gear abmachen 
Hier gut zu sehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es könnte durchaus sein das man es so einzeln als mic ohne das Kabel nicht nutzen kann, habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber das kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, dass es nicht gehen sollte.

Achja,
ich bin schon lang genug in der Schule, und stell dir vor ich bin noch nicht vergewaltigt worden. Schau dir lieber mal die Muslime an, verstümmeln ihre Frauen und vergewaltigen sie, zwangsverheiraten sie und vermummen sie, sowas findest du gut wa ? Sowas haben die sogar schon nach Deutschland verschleppt. 
Aber die Deutschen sind ja die schlimmsten, is klar ne, jetzt komm mir mal noch mit der NAZI Keule und bääm hastes geschafft. Vorurteile en masse ^^ 

Im übrigen lernt man höchstens in der Grundschule im Deutschunterricht Deutsch, später eher nichtmehr so, sondern andere Sachen.


----------



## Blingjo (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

 Nein nein keine Nazi keule... 
So war das halt damals bei uns...
Teste es doch mal bitte. Nur das Mic mit der Klinkenverlängerung! Da bin ich mal Gespannt 

Bis dahin bleibe ich dabei, das man es nur mit dem COP nutzen kann. 
Wie beim Qpad. Und so wird es beim V Moda Boom Mic nicht anderes sein. 
Ok beim X1 sage ich nix. Weil der X1 auch im Kh was verbaut hat damit man es nutzen kann. 
DAs wäre dann halt wie beim Qpad, COP, V Moda Kh. 

Doch einzeln die Mics zum laufen zum Bringen? Das geht nicht.


----------



## soth (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Blingjo, könntest du bitte mal aufhören zu mutmaßen? Das Boom Mic wurde schon von Usern an anderen Hörern verwendet und warum das Headset Gear nicht an anderen Kopfhörern oder ohne die eigene Verlängerung funktionieren sollte, darfst du gerne ausführen, aber mir ordentlicher Begründung! Das ist ein stinknormaler Klinkenanschluss, wieso sollte es also nicht funktionieren?
Und zum X1: http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/max/646851/dsf1970_284596.jpg und http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/max/646851/dsf1971_284597.jpg Dort ist nichts verbaut.


----------



## Blingjo (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wie man auf dem zweiten Bild schön erkennen kann ist da eine Box 
Beim Qpad schaut es genauso aus.

Ps: Ist er dir zu offen? Oder warum haust du da noch Dämmaterial rein?


----------



## soth (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das ist nicht mein Kopfhörer, das Dämmmaterial dient zum Zämmen des Basses, bzw. ist ein Versuch das zu tun.
Und diese "Box" ist die Klinkenbuchse.


----------



## Blingjo (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja Klinke mit noch etwas Verbaut damit man das Mic überhaupt nutzen kann. Wie gesagt, alleine nur mit verlängerung geht es nicht. Das Mic braucht diese kleine Box! Keine ahnung wieso das so ist. Aber beim Qpad ist das leider so. Und so schaut es im Qpad auch aus. Dort ist auch genauso eine kleine Box


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jap genau Blingjo, du hast sooo recht. 

Ich habe es heute mal getestet. Mic vom Kopfhörer ab, und was passiert ? Genau, nichts wird beeinflusst, alles funktioniert so wie immer. Ich kann alles aufnehmen, nur eben kommt nichts aus dem Kopfhörer da das Kabel ja nicht angeschlossen ist. 

Es ist echt traurig was du hier abziehst, Behauptungen, Mutmaßungen, Vorwürfe, alles einfach mal in den Raum werfen in der Hoffnung es stimmt.


----------



## Blingjo (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

WoooW, ja Cool! Man kann alleine das Mic nutzen ohne Kh nur mit der verlängerung?
Tja dann trifft das nur auf das Qpad zu. 
Sorry!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja kann man, vorhin mit audacity getestet. Es wäre schön wenn du nicht immer so sinnlose und weit dahergeholte Behauptungen aufstellst.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Leute das geht alles auch mit gemäßigtem Ton. Ihr benehmt euch teilweise wie 14 Jährige auf dem Pausenhof.
Beide...


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ein träumchen die Kopfhörer und soundkarte!!! 
Reichen die Einstellungen des mitgelieferten Programmes oder sollte man selber noch Hand anlegen?


----------



## X2theZ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

super, dass er dir gefällt! 
und ein "sollte" gibts bei treibereinstellungen nicht. einzig, dass man die ohm-einstellung an die impedanz des kh's anpasst.
die restlichen "soundverbesserer" und equalizer-einstellungen sind geschmacksache.
tatsache ist, dass diese einstellungen den sound "verfälschen".

wenns einem aber anders besser gefällt, ist daran nichts verwerflich, an den reglern des equalizer's zu spielen ^^


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Und wo genau kann ich die Ohm einstellen?

Edit gefunden


----------



## X2theZ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

versuch mal rechtsklick auf das kopfhörer-symbol


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



X2theZ schrieb:


> versuch mal rechtsklick auf das kopfhörer-symbol


 
wie oben schon geschrieben  habs gefunden. dann hab ich es eingestellt und dachte gerade die kh zerschießen alles so laut ^^

frage, wenn ich nun probleme mit den Teperaturen meiner Graka habe... was für eine externe Soundkarte könnt Ihr mir empfehlen womit ich die dt990 editon betreiben kann??


----------



## X2theZ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

lass uns das thema graka-temp im entsprechenden thread mal fertig diskutieren


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



X2theZ schrieb:


> lass uns das thema graka-temp im entsprechenden thread mal fertig diskutieren


 
ja, ich bau es gleich noch mal um  dann melde ich mich wegen dem temps..

aber zur sk mit den dt990 edition, ein Traum! gerade ellie golding flac gehört.. unbeschreiblich schön.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umgebaut, sieht schön aus so ganz ohne Kabel im Raum. Nun werde ich die Blende wieder vorsetzen & dann mal schauen wie sich die Temps verhalten.


----------



## X2theZ (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

so muss das sein


----------



## Fiftdey (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Für Musik hören am PC. Welchen Player könnt Ihr da empfehlen? Ganz normalen VLC Player oder darf es etwas besonderes sein?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Foobar mit Wasapi- oder Asio Soundausgabe.


----------



## X2theZ (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

foobar wird öfters empfohlen. 
wichtiger als der player dürfte aber das quellmaterial sein. vorzugsweise .flac-dateien 

edit:
hoppla - nicht auf die letzte seite geguckt ^^


----------



## BxBender (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich durfte heute mein QPad 85 Headset von Hermes bei der Tanke abholen. Hat sich aber gelohnt.
Für die knapp über 80 Euro bekommt man wirklich ein tolles Teil.
Die Muscheln sind oval und 7,5cm in der Länge. Genau passend für meine 7cm Ohren.  Und den Bügel kann ich selbst für meinen platten Schädel mehr als erforderlich zusammenschieben. Der Sitz ist wirklich super. Perfekt! Die meisten anderen Geräte sind ja schon im Vorfeld daran gescheitert.
Die Verarbeitung sieht auch wertig aus und es fühlt sich einfach stabil und trotzdem nicht schwer an, sicherlich sind 200 Euro Höhrer nochmal besser. Aber egal.

Gut sind auch die beigelegten Kabel. Unter 1 Meter ist fest angebracht, dann kann man noch ein weiteres kleines Teilstück mit der Soundsteuerung anbringen und zum Schluss gibts dann auch noch die ca. 2 Meter langen Verlängerungskabel. 
Bei einem schnellen Vergleichstest mit meinem alten Medusa 5.1 konnte ich auch eine Aufwertung bei Musik feststellen. Softe und härtere Metallica Stücke haben einfach einen klareren Sound, das Medusa klingt nicht unbedingt soo schlecht, aber doch im Vergleich wesentlich dumpfer. Auch kann man nun einige Instrumentenklänge besser wahrnehmen als vorher.
Spiele habe ich noch nicht getestet, da muss ich auch mal unbedingt das räumliche Wahrnehmungsgefühl versuchen.

Huch, ich habe gerade den Hifi-Knopf im Asus Treiber gefunden. Metallica The Unforgiven bumst gleich viel mehr damit. ^^ Sollte ich das beim Musikhören aktivieren, oder ist das dann wieder Soundverfälschung ???
Wofür ist der GX Knopf daneben gut? 
Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Ich bin ein totaler Sound-Noob! Habe nicht einmal eine Musikanlage. Das alte Ding aus meiner Kindheit steht hier noch rum, aber das zählt nicht.
Was brauche ich jetzt am PC für meine Teufel Concept E 5.1 Anlage und die neuen QPad für Musik bzw. Spieleeinstellungen im Asus Treiber?
Wäre für paar Tipps sehr dankbar. Ich hoffe, ich brauche nun nicht 4 Einstellungen. Mein altes medusa war ja auch 5.1 und da musste ich höchstens mal wegen der Soundquelle zwischen den Ein udn Ausgabekanälen etwas umstellen.


----------



## stoepsel (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welchen Kopfhörer ich nehmen soll...?!
Habe zur Zeit ein Roccat Kulo, wo das Mikro meine Mitmenschen im TS arg mit lauten Knartzgeräuschen drangsaliert. Vom Sound her finde ich dat Headsets ganz ok. Zocke damit - auch Shooter, höre aber auch gerne mal ordentliche elektronische Musik am PC- schön laut. 
Allerdings drücken die Muscheln irgendwann so sehr, dass mir die Ohrknorpel fast wegrennen und schwitzen tue ich auch sehr darunter. 
Habe schon mal mit meinem Mix-Kopfhörer HD 25 gezockt - zu dumpf, wie ich finde und auch viel zu warm auf die Dauer. 
Nun habe ich mir erstmal das ModMic aus Übersee bestellt- quasi als Ersatz für den Murks an dem Kulo. Ich hoffe, dass ist sein Geld wert!? Wenns Jemand kennt, dann bitte mal kurz ne kleine Info über die Qualität... Danke dafür! 

Jetzt überlege Ich, mir das Beyerdynamik DT 770 oder doch das 990 zu holen- weil Preis noch akzeptabel genug- das DT 880 is ja schon arg teuer. 
Die Frage ist auch noch, ob meine Soundkarte ( Asus Xonar D2/PM ) 
 mit 250Ohm klar kommt oder Ich lieber auf die kleineren Versionen zurück greifen muss/ sollte ? 
Ob jetzt offen oder geschlossen, bleibt der Tatsache überlassenen, wieviel "Sound" am Ende nach draussen schallt und mein Frauchen nervt? Hätte schon gern so guten Raumklang, wie geht. 

Wäre supi, wenn sich hier Jemand erbarmen könnte und mir hilft. 

Grüsse


----------



## Darkseth (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die D2 kommt LOCKER mit 250 Ohm klar (es kommt eher auf den Wirkungsgrad an, nicht nur auf die Ohm angabe).

Wo wird dein Frauchen denn sitzen? paar meter neben dir? Dann hört sie schon etwas.
Kann man natrlich schwer beschreiben... Stell mit deinem Kulo mal ne gute lautstärke für dich ein, setz es AB, legs auf den tisch, und lauf um Raum rum ,dann hörst du in etwa, wie viel rausdringt.

Ansonsten hilft nur ausprobieren... ^^


----------



## stoepsel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Frau sitz direkt mit mir am Pc-Zockertable... Denke, beim zusammen zocken geht das schon. Wenn ich aber Musik höre und Sie zocken will, dann dachte ich, dass es Probleme geben könnte. Sie hat aber auch so ein kleines Nackenbügelohraufliege-Headset auf. Von daher wohl egal, wenn es offen ist. 
Was nen Wirkungsgrad is, weiss ich , nur, weiss ich nicht, in wie fern das mit den Ohmzahlen zusammenhängen soll? 

Also steht jetzt das DT 990 im Raum. Oder mach ich damit nen Fehler, wenn ich nicht das DT 880 wähle?

Tante Edit: Wie sieht's eigentlich mit Transpiration nach längerem tragen eines DT 990 oder gar eines DT 770 als geschlossenes Pedant aus? Habe meine Kopfhörer schon meist länger als 3 Stunden auf.
Kann mir nicht so sehr vorstellen, dass es so einen gravierenden Unterschied macht, was das Schwitzen angeht, in Bezug auf offene (DT 990/880) bzw. geschlossene ( DT 770) Bauweise.
So viel warme Luft kann doch auch bei offener Bauweise nicht an der Membrane vorbei,oder?


----------



## X2theZ (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

man macht weder mit dem 990er noch mit dem 880er etwas falsch.
die kh-wahl ist und bleibt nach wie vor geschmackssache.
ob du aus deiner sicht etwas 'falsch' gemacht hättest, kannst du nur mittels probehören ausschließen.

betreffend schwitzen kann ich mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen, dass da zw. 770, 880 und 990 ein großer unterschied sein kann.
zw. 770 und 990 vielleicht - aber nur marginal - und nur wenns wahrscheinlich 28 °C und aufwärts im raum hat.
hab meinen 990er (btw. auch mit modmic ) auch öfters mehrere stunden auf und hätte nicht mal an den heißesten sommertagendas gefühl gehabt, dass ich unangenehm darunter schwitze. 
die velours-polster sind dahingend wirklich sehr angenehm.
andererseits könnt ich mir für mich gar nicht vorstellen, kh's mit lederpolster im sommer so lange zu tragen.

nimm zum probehören das frauchen gleich mit. dann kann sie gleich sagen, ob ihr die 990er zu laut sind, zum daneben zocken


----------



## stoepsel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ok, danke erstmal....

Lohnt es sich denn für meine kaputten Techno-Ohren, die 600Ohm Variante zu holen, oder reichen die 250Ohm völlig aus?

Da wäre noch der Anpressdruck: 700/990 sind bei 3,5N    der 880 liegt anscheinend bei 2,8N oder so. 

Muss ich wohl wirklich mal probieren fahren...


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Juni 2014)

*Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Geh wirklich probieren! 
Der Verkäufer meinet zu mir wenn mir die kh zu eng Anliegen einfach zwei dickere Bücher nehmen und die Bügel darüber spannen .. Aber bei mir passt es perfekt


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BxBender schrieb:


> Huch, ich habe gerade den Hifi-Knopf im Asus Treiber gefunden. Metallica The Unforgiven bumst gleich viel mehr damit. ^^ Sollte ich das beim Musikhören aktivieren, oder ist das dann wieder Soundverfälschung ???
> Wofür ist der GX Knopf daneben gut?
> Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Ich bin ein totaler Sound-Noob! Habe nicht einmal eine Musikanlage. Das alte Ding aus meiner Kindheit steht hier noch rum, aber das zählt nicht.
> Was brauche ich jetzt am PC für meine Teufel Concept E 5.1 Anlage und die neuen QPad für Musik bzw. Spieleeinstellungen im Asus Treiber?
> Wäre für paar Tipps sehr dankbar. Ich hoffe, ich brauche nun nicht 4 Einstellungen. Mein altes medusa war ja auch 5.1 und da musste ich höchstens mal wegen der Soundquelle zwischen den Ein udn Ausgabekanälen etwas umstellen.


 
Hifi Knopf = Alle Treibereinstellungen werden deaktiviert (EQ, Flexbass usw.)
GX Mode = Pendant zu EAX, macht aber Probleme, daher ausschalten.

Ich hab es so:

Fürs 5.1 System (in Spielen)


- 8 Channel
- Sampling Rate: 44 bzw. 48 khz
- Analog aus 5.1 Lautsprecher
- Virtual Speaker Shifter usw. aus
- SVN, GX Mode und alle anderen DSP's aus
- Flexbass an
- Im Mixer die Abstände einmessen 
- Bei Effect auch alles aus                         

Für KH:

- 2 Channel
- Sampling Rate: 44 bzw. 48 khz
- Analog aus FP Kopfhörer (da im FP)
- Virtual Speaker Shifter und Dolby Headphone aus
- SVN, GX Mode und alle anderen DSP's aus
- Flexbass aus
- Im Mixer beide gleich
- Bei Effect auch alles aus                         

Wobei manche auf Dolby Headphonen stehe oder 8 Channel einstellen (zum Spielen)


Am EQ musst du selbst rumspielen, den hab ich aus und der Rest kann auch verändert werden, wenn es dir besser gefällt


----------



## stoepsel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nach einigem recherchieren, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob auch die 250Ohm Varianten der Beyerdynamik nicht laut genug werden, mit meiner Xonar D2...!?!


----------



## WaldemarE (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Am besten du probierst es einfach aus ob sie für dich laut genug werden  und wenn nicht dann zurück schicken.


----------



## stoepsel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Genau sowas will ich vermeiden. Sonst bräuchte ich mich ja gar nicht informieren vor einer Anschaffung. 
Sollte schon gleich hinhauen...


----------



## Thallassa (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nach wie vor geht's bei der Impedanz und dem Wirkungsgrad sowie der Quelle nicht darum, ob etwas laut genug wird, sondern ob das Frequenzspektrum korrekt dargestellt wird. Lautstärke ist hier sekundär, man beschneidet den Kopfhörer durch "Unterverstärkung" eher noch (vor der Lautstärke) in seinem Frequenzbereich, z.B. der Bass geht nicht so stark/Tief wie er sein sollte oder die Höhen klirren enorm. Gerade bei BD sind klirrende Höhen das Letzte, was ich haben möchte, wobei ich dir nicht aus Erfahrung sagen kann, wie sich ein 770/880/990 an einer D2X verhält.


----------



## killer89 (5. Juni 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Nach wie vor geht's bei der Impedanz und dem Wirkungsgrad sowie der Quelle nicht darum, ob etwas laut genug wird, sondern ob das Frequenzspektrum korrekt dargestellt wird. Lautstärke ist hier sekundär, man beschneidet den Kopfhörer durch "Unterverstärkung" eher noch (vor der Lautstärke) in seinem Frequenzbereich, z.B. der Bass geht nicht so stark/Tief wie er sein sollte oder die Höhen klirren enorm. Gerade bei BD sind klirrende Höhen das Letzte, was ich haben möchte, wobei ich dir nicht aus Erfahrung sagen kann, wie sich ein 770/880/990 an einer D2X verhält.


Und jetzt für doofe: mehr Ohm = weniger Bass und weniger klirrende Höhen?

MfG


----------



## Metalic (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich glaube das heißt soviel wie: Bei einem Hochohmigen KH soll man nicht in erster Linie annehmen er spielt nur leise. Das größere Übel ist, wenn man einen Kopfhörer mit z.B. 600 Ohm betreibt, dass die Soundkarte ohne KHV es nicht schafft, alle Frequenzen vernünftig zu betreiben. Da die Soundkarte zu schwach ist und so wichtige Dinge wie Höhen und Tiefen verloren gehen können.

So habe ich es zumindest verstanden.


----------



## Thallassa (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



killer89 schrieb:


> Und jetzt für doofe: mehr Ohm = weniger Bass und weniger klirrende Höhen?
> 
> MfG


 
Die Impedanz sagt erstmal rein gar nichts über das Klangbild aus. 
Ein einfaches (hypothetisches) Beispiel: Kopfhörer X hat bei 1khz 200 Ohm. Bei 30 hz wiederrum hat Kopfhörer X nun einen Widerstand von 400 Ohm, bei 15Khz 350 Ohm und bei 2Khz 250 Ohm. Schafft die Quelle nun nicht, diesen Widerstanden gegenzusteuern, ergo den KH in diesem Maße, in dem er eigentlich befeuert werden will, zu befeuern, wirkt sich das auf das Klangbild aus. Wie sich das auswirkt kann vollkommen unterschiedlich sein, oben stehen nur 2 mögliche Beispiele. 

Stell es dir so vor: Du befeuerst ein System, welches unter Volllast 400Watt benötigt mit einem 300Watt Netzteil - das Ding schmiert dir irgendwann ab. Natürlich schmiert ein KH nicht ab, wenn er unzureichend betrieben wird, Klang kommt noch raus, die Frage ist, wie gut.

Ansonsten wirken sich natürlich verschiedene Verstärker unabhängig davon, ob sie stark genug sind auf den Klang aus, so klingt Kopfhörer X an Amp Y vielleicht anders als an Amp Z aber beide Amps schaffen es, ihn "richtig" zu betreiben. 
Streng genommen ist "optimal" dagegen fast nicht möglich, aufgrund der Klangcharakteristik die vielleicht oder vielleicht auch nicht nochmal von einem gleichwertigen Amp zugespielt wird, aber es gibt ein "ausreichend" - also wenn Kopfhörer X an Quelle Y deutlich grottiger klingt als an Quelle Z weiß man, dass Quelle Z doch optimaler ist. Stellt man hingegen zwischen den Amps Y und Z keinen nennenswerten Unterschied (bei deutlichem Preisunterschied) fest, so kann man davon ausgehen, dass beides optimal ist (oder beides unzureichend, was natürlich blöd wäre)
Da kommt's aber immer auf Vergleiche und Erfahrungswerte, nicht zuletzt auch die Kopfhörer selbst an - so freuen sich beispielsweise diverse magnetostaten im niedrigen 50-Ohm-Bereich mehr über einen potenten Verstärker, als Modelle mit Tesla-Technologie und 600 Ohm. Da heißt es dann ausloten - die Impedanz stellt zwar einen Richtwert dar, ob der KH nun einen guten Amp benötigt oder nicht, spiegelt aber keinesfalls die Realität wider. Außerdem nimmt der oft so vernachlässigte Kennschallpegel auch einen Einfluss auf den Kopfhörer (der hat übrigens mehr Einfluss auf die potenzielle Lautstärke, als die Impedanz)

Tendenziell sehen viele aber für die typischen Beyer kein Problem an einer D2X oder DX (gar DGX) - aber auch da gehen die Meinungen teilweise auseinander (Ich empfinde eine DX z.B. als unzureichend für einen 990/770) während es anderen reicht. Da ist also nicht zuletzt auch der subjektive Faktor ein Einfluss - wer es nicht besser kennt, wird sich wohl mit dem besten was er kennt zufrieden geben.


----------



## BxBender (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Hifi Knopf = Alle Treibereinstellungen werden deaktiviert (EQ, Flexbass usw.)
> GX Mode = Pendant zu EAX, macht aber Probleme, daher ausschalten.
> 
> Ich hab es so:
> ...


 

Danke dir. Ja, so ähnlich hab ich es mir auch eingestellt.
Habe auch mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass der Hifi Knopf für unverfälschte Musikübertragung steht. Wenn ich den dann wieder ausstelle, kommen die vorherigen Einstellungen wieder.
Für meine 5.1 Anlage habe ich die Basseinstellungen auf 120hz und 6 Kanäle rein und 6 Kanäle raus. Wenn ich z.B. ein 2.0 Videoton anstelle, dann stelle ich den Eingang auf Stereo um und Ausgang bleibt auf 5.1, dann habe ich besseren Sound, als wenn nur vorne bei den Boxen etwas rauskommt.
Ich habe noch eine Einstellung gefunden, da kann ich glaube ich die Boxen auf Klein und Groß stellen. Das war standard auf klein. Damit habe ich im Kopfhörermodus aber kaum noch Bass. Auf der Einstellung Groß hört der Sound sich meiner Meinung nach exakt so an wie im Hifi Modus. Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, befindet sich der Umschalter auch da, wo man den Bassregler schieben kann. Was bedeutet diese Groß/Klein Umstellung eigentlich? Wenn ich mal im Windows Einstellungsmenü schaue, da gibt es die Abfrage von Vollspektrumlautsprechrn in der Konfiguration, wenn man die Ausgabe testen möchte. Ist das noch was anderes?


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

120hz trennfrequenz? Die würde ich nicht in den dreistelligen Bereich hauen. Das dröhnt nur.


----------



## Jeanboy (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> 120hz trennfrequenz? Die würde ich nicht in den dreistelligen Bereich hauen. Das dröhnt nur.


 
Ist aber bei so günstigen Komplettsystemen normal...


Vollspektrum erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst:

klein: Die niedrigen Frequenzen werden getrennt und kommen zum Subwoofer
groß: Die niedrigen Frequenzen werden zum Lautsprecher geleitet (wenn der Lautsprecher das komplette Spektrum abdeckt)


Bei deinen Teufels musst du "klein" einstellen, um Bass beim Kopfhörer zu haben, musst du eig. nur Flexbass ausstellen


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

zwischen 90 und 120 kann der sub aber auch kaum sauber darstellen. Da ist die frage ob das loch sinniger ist oder eine unsaubere Ausgabe.


----------



## stoepsel (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So, mal als kleine themenbezogene Information am Rande...

Habe mich nun für die Kopfhörer von Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro in der 80Ohm Ausführung entschieden- geschlossene Bauart spricht mich und meine Tischnachbarin dann doch schon eher an.
Als Mikrofon habe ich mir das ModMic in der 4. Generation bestellt, welches auch schon auf dem Weg übern grossen Teich ist. Als Übergangsmikro, habe ich noch das Zalman Mic bestellt - Lieferzeit beim ModMic is ja dann doch schon recht lang.

Zum DT 770 Pro kann ich zur Zeit, nach einigem Musik und Spiele testen, sagen, dass dieser Kopfhörer genau meinen Nerv trifft. 
Sitzt gut, drückt sogar weniger als ich nach den ganzen Jammerrezessionen im Netz erwartet hatte.
Klang war an meiner Asus Xonar D2 dann doch nicht das erhoffte Glück. Daher habe ich diese Soundkarte gegen die Xonar Essence ST ausgetauscht. Und siehe oder höre da- wo die Xonar D2 ab der Hälfte ihres Volumenspektrums keine nennenswerte Lautstärkenerhöhung mehr liefern konnte, kann Ich die Xonar Essence ST gerade mal zur Hälfte bis max. dreiviertel aufdrehen. Wobei der Klang ein viel Volumigerer geworden ist! Echt supi! Freu......

Die Mikrofon-Lautstärke hat sich auch signifikant erhöht - nutze gerade noch mein superduper Roccat Kulo, welches vor mir am Lenkrad 
eingehängt, als Mikro missbraucht wird.
Mit der D2 war dieses Mikro nur halb so laut.

Mal sehen, wie sich die anderen beiden Mikros so machen... Das geknartze des Kulos is echt ätzend laut. 

Habe übrigens den KH bei Thomann bestellt und muss ja mal ein Lob, was den Service da angeht, rüberschaufeln! Sehr zu empfehlen, dieser Laden!


----------



## Darkseth (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der unterschied Zalman und Modmic wird dich hoffentlich umhauen^^
Fand ich schon ziemlich groß.


----------



## stoepsel (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bei dem Preis erwarte ich auch ne Menge. Das Design ist ja laut Antlion-Webseite schon ganz cool, im Gegensatz zu diesem Kabelklemmgedöns.


----------



## Mulgrim (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem guten Gaming Headset. ton und Sprachqualität solltes stimmen. Preis habe ich mir so 100-150€ vorgestellt.

Oder sollte ich mein Sennheiser hd 201 weiter nutzen und ein Mikrophone kaufen??


----------



## Darkseth (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Welche Soundkarte ist vorhanden (falls überhaupt?)

Guter Mittelweg: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro + Zalman mic1 + Soundakrte (Asus Xonar DGX) bei gelegenheit nachrüsten = glücklich sein für ne sehr lange Zeit.

Es kommen natürlich auch genug andere Kopfhörer in Frage, dafür wären aber mehr infos nötig (welche abstimmung du willst, ob offen oder geschlossen, etc)


----------



## killer89 (17. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit meinem neuen QPad HD-85. Im Gegensatz zu meinem DT770Pro macht's zwar etwas weniger Bumms, dafür trägt es sich sehr luftig und klingt ansonsten m.M.n. ähnlich klar, mal abgesehen von dem etwas geringeren Bass. Ist natürlich (halb)offen, was entsprechend Geräusche bzw. Spielesounds durchlässt. Soundkarte bei mir war eine X-Fi Titanium - an meine U7 hab ich das QPad noch nicht anschließen können, da macht der Beyer aber nochmal n Tick mehr Bumms.

MfG


----------



## stoepsel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Heute kam mein Zalman Mic 1 ... Gleich mal an das Kabel vom DT 770 Pro angeklemmt und in die Xonar Essence ST gestoepselt- ganz klare Empfehlung von mir, bei diesem Preis ( ca. 7€) ....
Wenn mein Mod Mic 4.0 kommt und das noch besser sein soll, dann staune ich wohl Bauklötze!


----------



## Darkseth (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Glaub mir, es IST besser ^^
Selbst, wenn beides auf etwa 30cm entfernung aufgebaut wird.


----------



## X2theZ (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

uff! shit! hab was vergessen, dir zu empfehlen, stoepsel.
hast du extra "Base Clasps" mitbestellt?
ist nämlich sehr praktisch, wenn man sein hörer-repertoire erweitert, kann man mit diesen zusätzlichen clasps das modmic hin und her tauschen (von kh zu kh).


----------



## stoepsel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja, habe die Baseclaps mitbestellt... Habe das woanders zufällig gelesen. Aber danke nochmal, für die Mühe!


----------



## X2theZ (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

super, passt 
mein modmic ist - glaub ich - noch "v2".
für jemanden wie mich, der zuvor nur mics von headsets kannte, ist das modmic gefühlt "studio-equipment" ^^
denke, dass antlion da bei der v4 noch an sound- und verarbeitungsqualität zulegen konnten.
also du wirst auf jeden fall deine freude damit haben


----------



## Mulgrim (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Welche Soundkarte ist vorhanden (falls überhaupt?)
> 
> Guter Mittelweg: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro + Zalman mic1 + Soundakrte (Asus Xonar DGX) bei gelegenheit nachrüsten = glücklich sein für ne sehr lange Zeit.
> 
> Es kommen natürlich auch genug andere Kopfhörer in Frage, dafür wären aber mehr infos nötig (welche abstimmung du willst, ob offen oder geschlossen, etc)



Die Soundkarte ist eine Asus Xonar DX und als kopfhöhrer bevorzuge ich geschlossene.


----------



## PaulTheBro (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Fatal1ty ist das schlechteste Headset dass ich je hatte.
Original und Ersatz gehen nach kurzer Zeit kaputt.
Beim Sprechen kommt kaum was an.
Das Mikrofon knackst einfach so, auch ohne Bewegung.

Von meiner Seite nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Mikro ist super für den Preis. Ein gutes stück besser als das Zalman mic1.
Rest ist aber mist, daher lohnt es sich nicht wirklich...


----------



## stoepsel (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kann mir hier Jemand sagen, wie lange man auf sein Modmic warten muss? 
Es wurde wohl am 10.6. verschickt und nu hängt das Ding seit 13.6. in LosAngeles fest- laut USPS. 
Kann doch nicht sein,oder?


----------



## CSOger (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



stoepsel schrieb:


> Kann mir hier Jemand sagen, wie lange man auf sein Modmic warten muss?
> Es wurde wohl am 10.6. verschickt und nu hängt das Ding seit 13.6. in LosAngeles fest- laut USPS.
> Kann doch nicht sein,oder?


 
Das kann sich ziehen.
Habe mal gelesen das einer aus nen anderen Forum fast nen Monat gewartet hatte,und das Teil noch vom Zoll in Deutschland abholen musste.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja, das kann dauern. Hatte meines damals bestellt, kurz darauf ein Kumpel aus dem Forum. Seins war nach glaube ich knapp 1 1/2 Wochen da, während ich nach 4 Wochen zur Post watscheln und noch 5€ paar Zerquetschte wegen Zoll abdrücken musste... Ist wohl pure Glückssache.


----------



## CSOger (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Auch hier schreibt der Tester von bis zu 6 Wochen Versanddauer.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/339145-review-antlion-modmic-4-0-a.html


----------



## Darkseth (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Mulgrim schrieb:


> Die Soundkarte ist eine Asus Xonar DX und als kopfhöhrer bevorzuge ich geschlossene.


 Whoops, sry...

Also in dem Fall, Beyerdynamic DT 770 Edition (149€ bei Madooma, der aufpreis vom Pro (130€~) lohnt sich. bessere materialien, moderneres gehäuse, limitiertes design, sitzt sanfter (weniger anpressdruck). Falls es dir auf die 20€ ankommt, kannst natürlich auch den Pro nehmen. Ich würde aber den Edition nehmen, der macht da einfach mehr her ^^
Tonal: starke bässe (auch tiefbass) und höhen.

Wenn du es eher neutraler magst, würde ich mir nen Foxtex HP100 ansehen, dürfte um die 150-200€ angesiedelt sein, und relativ neutral spielen.


----------



## Cyberratchet (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Thema wurde nun schon 100x hier durchgekaut, ich würde aber gerne noch 1-2 Meinungen hören, bevor ich >100€ ausgebe. Von technischen Details im HiFi Bereich habe ich zugegeben relativ wenig Ahnung.
Ich bin schon seit einigen Jahren Besitzer eines Tritton AX 720, mit dem ich bis vor ein paar Monaten auch zufrieden war. Dann kam es zu einem Wackelkontakt beim Mikrofoneingang, den ich vor paar Tagen mit Kontaktspray abschwächen konnte. Gestern ging nun die linke Seite des Headsets ein und nun muss was neues her.

Das Beyerdynamic DT-770 sieht schon ganz gut aus,da ich geschlossene Kopfhörer bevorzuge. Neben dem Spielen schaue ich auch sehr gerne Filme und höre auch hier und da Musik am PC(nicht das allerwichtigste).
Zum Beyerdynamic wird hier gerne eine externe Soundkarte empfohlen, was sicher Sinn macht. Allerdings habe ich ein mATX Board bei dem ich, solange ich noch die GTX 470 mit Monsterkühler habe (wird erst für Witcher 3 ersetzt), keinen Platz dafür habe. Wenn die GraKa ersetzt ist, werde ich wohl eine Soundkarte kaufen.
Momentan stehe ich also mit der Onboard-Soundkarte (ALC889 mit SupremeFX X-Fi 2 Treibern) und der Decoderbox des Tritton AX 720 (welche relativ ident zum Astro MixAmp sein dürfte) da.

Macht es Sinn bei dem (vorübergehenden) Setup die DT-770 zuzulegen? Und wenn ja, sollte ich gleich zur 250 Ohm Variante greifen !? Auch sollte ich mit der Kombination Dolby Headphone verwenden können oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Thallassa (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wieso bist du dir sicher, dass geschlossen zu bevorzugen ist (offen schon gehört, oder Einsatz unmöglich?) und wieso geierst du gezielt auf den DT-770? Warst du schon ausgiebig probehören, oder zielst du einfach nur darauf ab, weil "jeder" den 770 hat? Wie sich das Teil am Tritton-Ding verhält kann ich dir nicht sagen, OnBoard-Sound halte ich für unzureichend. Da gehen aber die Meinungen wieder auseinander, da die meisten den Antrieb auf "laut genug" beschränken, was technisch im Normalfall auch an einer unzureichenden Quelle kaum ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## Cyberratchet (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich war noch nicht probe hören, ich muss mich erst erkundigen wo ich das in Wien am besten machen kann. Natürlich kam der Fokus zum DT-770 davon,dass er hier recht beliebt ist, das wird schon seine Gründe haben nahm ich an.

Geschlossen deswegen, weil ich nicht alleine zuhause lebe und am Abend in der Regel meinen Frieden haben will (hab auch teilweise laute Nachbarn). Deswegen würde ich die Isolierung schon bevorzugen.


----------



## Thallassa (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jup, aber die Gründe sind nicht, dass Beyer alternativlos ist  Aber lassen wir das.
Gerade wenn du in Wien probehören möchtest, kannst du mal jeweils die Händlersuchen von Beyerdynamic, AKG, NAD, Focal, Audez'e und Denon bemühen (notfalls google nach den jeweiligen Herstellern und Händlersuche)
In Wien gibt's allerdings genug 

Ein paar Alternativen wären aber noch anzuraten: z.B. Ein Sony MDR-1 oder ein Audio-Technica ATH-M50(x) und einen Focal Spirit One. Mal außerhalb dieser Preisklasse solltest/könntest du auch probehören - vielleicht stellst du fest, dass du den Aufpreis gerne für noch besseren Klang zahlst. Heiße Kandidaten sind da der NAD Viso HP50, Soundmagic Hp100, Shure SRH-940 und der Focal Spirit Professional. Ansonsten könntest du auch den AKG K550 / 551 probehören, der 551 ist derzeit häufig für unter 80€ zu bekommen und dadurch ein richtiges Snäppchen.

Mir ist klar, dass du nicht alles probehören kannst, aber ich wollte mal ein paar gute und würdige Alternativen nennen. Manche rennen zum Probehören, hören sich nen Beyer und irgend einen billigkopfhörer an, der keine Alternative darstellt und entscheiden sich dann trotzdem, eigentlich blind, für den Beyer. ^^


----------



## Darkseth (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Beim M50 aber etwas aufpassen, der soll ne seeeehr kleine Bühne haben, was beim Zocken eher suboptimal sein wird, verglichen mit anderen :p


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Als Soundkarte kann man sich sowas anschauen:

FiiO Andes E07K Kopfhörerverstärker Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Xonar U7, USB (90YB00AB-M0UC00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## X2theZ (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@cyberratchet

ein ausgezeichneter laden ist die "klangfarbe" im gasometer. dort hast du die möglichkeit, die üblichen verdächtigen (beyer, akg...) ausgiebig probe zu hören. auch mit eigener musik!
und oben drauf gibts noch ein kompetentes und freundliches personal.

https://www.klangfarbe.com/artikelliste.php?m=7-10-1-


----------



## xpSyk (26. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu Dolby Headphone: Ist DH5.1 (In meinem Fall DGX) auch wirklich korrekt simuliertes 5.1 oder einfach Stereo mit Hall? Sprich wenn ich in Spielen (vorallem CSGO [Source]) 5.1 auswähle, bekomme ich dann auch 5.1 oder werden nur 2 "Lautsprecher" mit Hall und Verzerrung wiedergegeben? 

Ich hoffe hier kennt sich jemand mit DH aus.


----------



## Darkseth (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ist korrekt simuliert (sofern man es richtig einstellt).

Wenn du eine stereo Tonspur hast, werden die algorithmen halt auf die stereo spur drauf berechnet, das ist dann aber nur stereo matsch mit hall.

Korrekt ist es so:
- Game auf 5.1 soundausgabe stellen, so als hättest du ein 5.1 soundsystem
- Im Xonar treiber auf 6 Channels
- Xonar Treiber auf "Kopfhörer (FP)", und Dolbi Headphone einschalten.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dolby Headphone kann man doch nur anmachen, wenn man Kopfhörer (stereo) hat.

Dieses 5.1 wird dann durch eine Außenohrübertragungsfunktion (ich geh mal davon aus, dass das deine Verzerrung ist, die du meinst) und teilweise noch eine Raumsimulation (bei dir Hall genannt) aufgewertet, sodass man in Stereo dann auch den Surround Sound wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## xpSyk (27. Juni 2014)

Ich nutze StereoKHs, DH5.1 (in kleinster Einstellung), Channels 8, 24Bit/48kHz, sonst alles aus und im Spiel 5.1. Dan müsste ja alles passen. Danke


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

JA, sollte dann alles stimmen. Ich fand die mittlere einstellung meist passender für mich. Aber das muss man individuell für sich feststellen. Liegt ein wenig am eigenen Kopf


----------



## xpSyk (27. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte nicht so viel Hall haben, kann aber auch an den KHs etc liegen.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der Hall ist gleichviel. Er hat nur einen größeren Abstand zum Direktsignal 
Dadurch konnte ich die Richtung besser bestimmen. Aber wie gesagt, dass muss man für sich individuell einstellen. Ich bin zwischen ja bei einer Phoebus.


----------



## stoepsel (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also, Gestern habe ich mein Mod-Mic vom Zoll abgeholt. Heute angeschlossen und festgestellt, dass der Stummschalter nicht so das Wahre ist- er trennt nicht richtig und verursacht Störgeräusche.  High-End für bislang 60€ 
Werde mal ne email an Antlion schreiben. Mal sehen, was Die dazu zu sagen haben...


----------



## DennyD123 (1. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute, 
könnt ihr mir ein gutes Headset für 40€ empfehlen? 

Also 100% spielen und nebenbei meistens noch Musik (House, Deep House, heißt Bässe und lautstark) 
Dabei meistens noch auf einem Ts. Fas heißt ich lege am meisten auf das Mikro und den Klang werd. Ich weiß natürlich das man für das Geld nicht sonst für ein Teil bekommt aber ich denke es gibt schon etwas akzeptables.. 

Was haltet ihr vom Plantronics Gamecome 360 Gaming...?


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Von Plantronics würde ich Abstand halten, vor allem im unteren Preissegment halten die keine 2 Jahre.

An deiner Stelle würde ich das Budget erhöhen, da es für 40 Euro keine Headsets gibt. 

Leidiglich eine KH + Mikro Kombi:

Superlux HD-681 Evo BK 
+
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00029MTMQ/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum


----------



## killer89 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich finds ja geil, dass immer wieder die gleichen Fragen gleich beantwortet werden 

MfG


----------



## Exception (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Könnte daran liegen daß die Antwort darauf richtig ist...


----------



## DennyD123 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dankeschön, aber ich denke mal in 2 Jahren wenn ich dann so 18 wäre habe ich wichtigeres als zocken zu tun..


----------



## stoepsel (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich glaube nicht, Tim...! Wer einmal leckt, der weiss, wie es schmeckt... 
Nimm einen Kopfhörer und ein Zalman Mic 1... Kopfhörer findest Du bestimmt, für dein Budget- nen gutes Headset wohl nicht. Zumindest kein Headset mit Wumms...!


----------



## killer89 (2. Juli 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Könnte daran liegen daß die Antwort darauf richtig ist...



Da wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen 
Es ist doch nur lächerlich, dass sich keiner die Mühe macht einmal den ersten Post durchzulesen bzw. Einmal den Thread etwas genauer anzuschauen. 



DennyD123 schrieb:


> Dankeschön, aber ich denke mal in 2 Jahren wenn ich dann so 18 wäre habe ich wichtigeres als zocken zu tun..



Und was passiert dann Weltbewegendes, wenn man 18 wird? Auch dann wirst du noch Musik hören und die ein oder andere Runde zocken wollen, da sollte man schon jetzt sagen: Hey, ich kauf mir nen guten KH, da hab ich lange was von! Ich hab mir auch mit 19 ne Anlage gekauft, die weitaus mehr beschallen kann, als meine kleine Bude, aber in ein paar Jahren habe ich sehr wahrscheinlich das Wohnzimmer, in dem die Anlage auch zur Geltung kommt. 

Persönliche Headset-Empfehlung meinerseits ist das QPad QH 85. Klingt meiner Meinung nach richtig gut und hat n ganz vernünftiges Mic. Sollte man auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.

MfG


----------



## Gimlee (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Huhu.

Nur eine simple Frage, da ich davon wenig verstehe:
Ich habe ein Samsung Galaxy S4 und möchte mir dafür ein neues Headset kaufen. Nach Möglichkeit kein InEar. Mir schweben da verschiedene Modelle vor, u.a. von Sony. Nun weiß ich aber nicht, ob die miteinander komptatibel sind. Weil Samsung seinen Zubehör sicher nicht grundlos so teuer verkauft.
Kann es da tatsächlich zu Problemen kommen oder gilt für jede Kombination Headset + Wiedergabegerät einfach das Plug&Play-Prinzip? 
Worauf muss ich im Zweifelsfall achten?

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das ist doch nur nen normaler Klinken Anschluß. Die Samsung Kopfhörer funktionieren doch auch überall. Wer das schlechte überteuerte Samsung Zeug kauft is selber schuld. 
Jedenfalls kannst du ohne Komplikationen jeden Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinke benutzen. 

Gruß Justin


----------



## BigBubby (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Willst du ihn rein als Kopfhörer benutzen macht es keinen Unterschied. Wenn du natürlich sonderknöpfe und funktionen benutzen willst, kann muss es aber nicht zu Einschränkungen kommen.


----------



## Gimlee (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Oh ok. Ich war mir da unsicher, weil selbst auf der Samsung-Webseite nicht alle Headsets trotz identischer Anschlüsse nicht mit allen Geräten kompatibel sind. Angeblich. Als Laie der ich bin brauche ich dann nur etwas von Impedanz und Schalldruckpegel zu lesen und bin am Ende mit meinem Latein.

Belassen wir es dabei. Ich bedanke mich für euren schnellen Rat und kaufe mir nun ein Gerät meiner Wahl.


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin Moin Jungs und Mädels, 
ich überlege mir gerade meinen geliebten Fidelio X1 in Rente zu schicken und mir denn Hifiman HE 400 zu kaufen nun Frage ich mich ob sich der Wechsel lohnt.


----------



## Thallassa (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

In der Preisklasse kannst das nur du selbst entscheiden. Qualitative Riesensprünge wirst du nicht mehr erleben, sofern du nicht gleich in die Flagschiff-Klasse wechselst.
Außerdem kann mmn. der X1 mit dem He-400 wunderbar mithalten. Die Ausgabe wäre hier eher ein wechsel aufgrund der Charakteristik des HE-400, der imho noch etwas dunkler als der X1 ist - die Bühne des He-400 ist aber auch kleiner, er klingt fast, wie ein geschlossener.
Du würdest mehr oder weniger beim gleichen bleiben. Aber dennoch, wenn er dich interessiert, hör selbst.


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Juli 2014)

Es muss jetzt kein Riesensrung sein aber irgendwie fehlt mir da das kleine gewisse etwas, was Details, Brillanz und Klangfarbe angeht.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Juli 2014)

Da müsstest du eher zum HE-500 wechseln oder für deinen Fidelio einfach nen besseren DAC oder KHV holen.

Verwendest du das Kabel vom Fidelio? Das soll nen recht hohen Wiederstand haben und sich klanglich negativ auswirken.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hat sich eigentlich schon erledigt bei mir da ich mir jetzt lieber geschlossene KHs für unterwegs holen möchte , benutzen tu ich das Kabel http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0047T...200_QL40&qid=1404922013&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1


----------



## Paksh (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Grüße liebe Leute hoffentlich kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen. 

Hallo ich bin auf der suche nach einem ordentlichem Headset mit Mikro. 
Als Soundkarte verwende ich die Creative Sound Blaster Z. Ich hatte schon die Headsets von Razer getestet und war schlicht nicht zufrieden danach habe ich das  PC 360 G4ME von Sennheiser getestet und war auch nicht zufrieden. Das letzte Headset was ich getestet hab war das Sennheiser G4ME ZERO welches mich schon ziemlich überzeugte. Dennoch will ich auf Nummer sicher gehen daher die Frage ob sich jemand in dem Segment gut auskennt und mir eventuell ein gutes Konkurrenz Produkt nennen kann. 

Klang + Ich konnte in BF4 weitestgehend alles gut wahrnehmen.
Bass +- Ich war nicht komplett überzeugt aber an sich war der Bass nicht schlecht. 
Mikro + Es hat bei den Testaufnahmen nicht übersteuert
Komfort + Die Hitze Entwicklung aufgrund des geschlossenen Systems ist mir nicht groß aufgefallen. 

Mein Budget liegt bei 250-300€.


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Muss es denn unbedingt ein Headset sein?

Wenn es auf Teufel komm raus ein Headset sein muss dann das beyerdynamic MMX 300 http://geizhals.de/beyerdynamic-mmx...l-premium-gaming-headset-715565-a1026838.html

Aber du musst dabei bedenken das eigentlich "nur" auf dem beyerdynamic DT 770 basiert welches alleine je nach Modell (Pro, Edition) ca. 130€-150€ kostet.

Wenn du z.B. nur denn Kopfhörer + ein X beliebiges Anstck-/Standmikrofon (max.10€) kaufst kommst am ende günstiger bei weg und hast ingrunde das gleiche.

oder du schaust/hörst dir andere Kopfhörer an bei denen du das Kabel abnehmen kannst

z.B.
http://geizhals.de/philips-fidelio-x1-schwarz-a829696.html
http://geizhals.de/v-moda-crossfade-m-100-matte-black-a918133.html

und dazu 
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/MainSearchProductCategory.html?q=v+moda+boompro

bei denn Varianten bist du besser dran als mit jedem G4AMER Headset.

Am besten sagst du uns was du gerne hättest sprich Offen/Geschlossen, Badewanne/Neutral/Bassbetont und dann können wir dir hier leichter weiterhelfen.


----------



## Paksh (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hmm 

1. Geschlossen 

Warum? Ich möchte nicht zu sehr abgelenkt werden. Ich möchte mich auch an einem Youtube Kanal probieren. Mir ist aufgefallen das ich mich an dem Sprechen mit einem Offenem System  noch störe. Für den Fall das es mir doch wesentlich mehr Spaß/bessert  macht als erwartet würde ich als Mikro nen RodeNT1a nehmen aber momentan in Anbetracht meiner Bedeutungslosigkeit im Youtube Geschäft nehme ich nicht mehr Geld in die Hand als notwendig.  Ansonsten will ich meine Ruhe wenn ich z.B. in Wildstar, LoL oder BF4 mit meinen Mitspielern Kommuniziere. 

2. Mikro Ja

Oben schon angemerkt ich möchte auch aufnehmen und war mit der Qualität des Sennheiser durchaus zufrieden. Ist zwar kein Rode aber hey für den Preis stimmt die Quali. Ích lege viel Wert auf Verständlichkeit grade wenn man in Gefechten die "Calls" macht.  

3. Klang Tendenz Neutral-Bassbetont 

Ich versuch mal den Bass wiederzugeben: Ich hab ihn so eingestellt das er nicht unbedingt Permanent präsent ist aber dennoch den Optimalen Wumms aufweist wenn entsprechende Situationen sich ergeben. ansonsten höre ich überwiegend Dubstep daher gehe ich von einer bassbetonten Einstellung aus.


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dann würde ich dir empfehlen mal das 
http://geizhals.de/focal-spirit-professional-a1018275.html 
http://geizhals.de/nad-viso-hp50-schwarz-a1030111.html 
http://geizhals.de/v-moda-crossfade-m-100-matte-black-a918133.html 
http://www.cyberport.de/?token=0efe...hbutton.x=0&searchbutton.y=0&filterkategorie=
probe zuhören das sind wohl die besten Geschlossenen Kopfhörer auf denn Markt z.Z. andere sind kaum bezahlbar.

Also fürs Youtuben kommt eigentlich nur das Samson Go Mic Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder das the t.bone SC 440 USB in frage.


----------



## F_lo (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hey!

Suche HS oder KH/mic Kombi bis 100€

Sound ist OnBoard auf meinem MSI Z87-G45

Ohren sollten kpl umschlossen werden!
Nutze zur Zeit ein altes Fatality HS von Creative.

70% Musik, 30% Gaming 

Wenn ich spiele dann viele stunden am stück, wäre also schön wenn es auch nach 6h Dauereinsatz noch nicht zu arg drückt


----------



## Darkseth (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

QPad QH 85.
Der QH90 ist die geschlossene version (Beide umschließen die Ohren komplett) mit kunstlederpolstern. QH85 hat weiche Velourpolster.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dazu könnte man sich noch eine ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland überlegen 

Alternativ:

Takstar HI2050 Pro Monitor Stereo Kopfhörer HIFI: Amazon.de: Elektronik
+
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik
+
ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Der Takstar Kopfhörer ist das QPad QH85 nur ohne Mikrofon


----------



## FuTheBear (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei ein paar Details helfen.

Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir das Superlux  HD-681 zusammen mit dem Zalman ZM-MIC1 zugelegt. Vom Klang her  definitiv ein riesen Sprung nach vorn gegenüber dem alten  Gaming-Headset. ABER...
Die Kopfhörer schließen so dicht, dass ich  mich selbst kaum noch sprechen höre und somit unweigerlich anfange zu  schreien. Obendrein ist es jetzt im Sommer unangenehm zu tragen. Desweiteren weiß ich nicht wirklich wie ich das Mikro  positionieren soll. Habe ich es sehr dicht am Kopfhörer versteht mich  keiner, befestige ich es weiter unten am Kabel sind Atemgeräusche und  das Reiben am T-Shirt bei Bewegungen zu hören.

Den Kopfhörer werde ich austauschen müssen. Wegen der Probleme mit dem Mikro tendiere ich gerade zum Headset. Hier wurmt mich jedoch das schlechte P/L-Verhältnis. Deshalb dann doch eher Kopfhörer. 
Wenn ich das Mikro in den Griff bekomme, würde ich bis zu Beyerdynamic DT-770 gehen. Wichtig sind mir Velourpolster und die Möglichkeit mich selbst und andere reden zu hören. Auch der Anpressdruck sollte nicht zu hoch sein.
Hat  jemand vielleicht ein paar Tipps wie ich mit dem Mikro umgehen muss und  wie ich es unter Windows konfigurieren sollte (Verstärkung,  Aufnahmelautstärke, Rauschunterdrückung, TS-Einstellungen,...)?

Eine  weitere Möglichkeit wäre noch ein Tischmikro. Im besten Fall eines,  dass ich zusammen mit meinen  Behringer  MS40 nutzen kann. - Geht das eigentlich? Spielen+TS mit Mikro und  Lautsprechern? 

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, gleich noch eine Frage hinterher. Lohnt sich der Wechsel von Onboard-Sound zu einer Xonar Essence Stereo? Ich bin nicht audiophil, aber wenn der Klang deutlich besser ist, würde ich wechseln.


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn du dich selbst hören willst es ein 990 vielleicht sinniger als ein 770.


----------



## Jeanboy (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Am besten gar keine Verstärkung und Rauschunterdrückung etc. in TS aus machen, bringt sowieso nicht wirklich was.

Ob das Tischmikro ohne Nebengeräusche funktioniert, musst du selbst testen.

Eine ST(X) lohnt sich, alternativ: ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo, PCIe (90-YAA0M2-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Aber ein eigener Thread wäre sinnvoller bei so viele Fragen...


----------



## FuTheBear (1. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn du dich selbst hören willst es ein 990 vielleicht sinniger als ein 770.



Grundsätzlich ist es eigentlich egal ob geschlossen oder offen, die Kopfhörer werden mein Arbeits-/Spielzimmer nicht verlassen. Andere werden also nicht gestört. Bei meinen Superlux HD681 ist mir jedoch negativ aufgefallen, dass sie Außenschall recht gut abschirmen. Meine eigene Stimme höre ich dadurch sehr dumpf und leise. Aus diesem Grund fange ich unweigerlich an lauter zu sprechen. Außerdem stören mich die Polster unter denen man recht stark schwitzt (zumindest jetzt im Sommer). Insofern finde ich die Beyerdynamics HD-990 interessant.
Primärer Einsatzzweck ist das Spielen, gefolgt von Filmen und an dritter Stelle Musik. Wären da die Beyerdynamics COP nicht besser? Da stehen dann aber 250Ohm auf der einen und 16Ohm auf der anderen Seite. Keine Ahnung wie ich das einschätzen soll.

Wie vorher bereits gesagt sind derzeit Zalman ZM-MIC1 und Onboard-Sound im Einsatz.


----------



## Darkseth (1. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nein, die DT 990 sind besser zum spielen, als die CoP.
Begründung: Größere/bessere Bühne, und damit eine präzisere lokalisation von geräuschen möglich.
Siehe: Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: (Update: 7/9/2014: Ultrasone HFI-15G Added)
Besser fürs gamen wäre z.B. noch ein AKG K701. Offene Kopfhörer haben in der Regel ne größere Bühne, und sind damit generell besser zum Gamen geeignet. Geschlossene finde ich daher auch für voice übertragung völlig ungeeignet, weil die eigene stimme so gedämpft wird. Geschlossen nur, wenn man auf ner lauten LAN ist, und ruhe will. Sonst ist offen die bessere Lösung.

Der unterschied in der Impendanz ist hier vollkommen wurst, und kann in keinster weise hier verglichen werden - Denn es handelt sich um völlig unterschiedliche Kopfhörer/Treiber.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (2. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



FuTheBear schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es eigentlich egal ob geschlossen oder offen, die Kopfhörer werden mein Arbeits-/Spielzimmer nicht verlassen. Andere werden also nicht gestört. Bei meinen Superlux HD681 ist mir jedoch negativ aufgefallen, dass sie Außenschall recht gut abschirmen. Meine eigene Stimme höre ich dadurch sehr dumpf und leise. [...]


 
Wie BigBubby schon sagt solltest Du eben deswegen die 990 den 770 vorziehen. Offene Kopfhörer wie die 990 schirmen den Luftschall im Gegensatz zu geschlossenen Modellen wie dem 770 eben kaum ab, sodass Du deine Stimme besser hören kannst. Die Vorteile, die Darkseth anspricht, sind nur ein weiteres Argument. (Ich persönlich hatte mich damals gegen den 990 entschieden, aber ich wollte u.a. eben auch etwas geschlossenes.)


----------



## econaut (6. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Liebe Leute,

ist ein Kopfhörer, der bei Musik besser klingt, auch automatisch besser beim Zocken? Oder kann ein Gaming Headset für's Zocken besser geeignet sein, auch wenn's bei Musik bescheiden klingt?

Mir geht es bei der Frage vor allem um die Ortung der Gegner, spiele nur Battlefield 4 online. Alles andere, also Single Player und Musik zu Hause höre ich nicht über Kopfhörer.


Hintergrund: Ich spiele bisher mit einem Sennheiser HD 25-C II, den ich auch unterwegs zum Musik hören benutze.

Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit, kostenlos an ein Steelseries Siberia v2 zu kommen und frage mich, ob das evtl. für den Zweck BF4 nicht besser sein könnte...

Danke euch für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Jeanboy (6. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Solange du keine In Ears nutzt oder andere Extremfälle (Stichwort: sehr kleine Bühne) sind Hifi Kopfhörer zum Gegner orten besser,
denn Sound in Spielen und in Musik sind Schallwellen, sie unterscheiden sich also nicht.


----------



## Thallassa (6. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Extremfälle (Stichwort: sehr kleine Bühne)





econaut schrieb:


> Sennheiser HD 25-C II!




Wobei das Siberia jetzt auch keine große Bühne hat

Wenn du kostenlos rankommst, vielleicht selber testen? 
Im Normalfall nicht nein, es sei denn das Headset hat trotz Rotzklangs ne breite Bühne und ein gutes Imaging.


----------



## Jeanboy (7. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Wobei das Siberia jetzt auch keine große Bühne hat


 

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich den Senni gar nicht kenne, ist nicht meine Marke^^

Aber auf den Produktbildern lässt sich erahnen, dass der eine kleine Bühne hat


----------



## Delight (7. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo zusammen,

noch jemand eine Empfehlung für einen KH bis 100 EUR maximal, der SEHR bequem und dabei leicht ist, geschlossen ist und fürs Gaming (Shooter, CMSS3D) gut geeignet ist hinsichtlich Ortung?
Ein gewissen Bassanteil und Druckvermögen sollten auch gegeben sein. Wisst was ich meine...

(eins vorweg: bei mir hat ein offenes System keinen Vorteil gegenüber einem geschlossenen hinsichtlich Raumklang/Ortung. Das funktioniert bei mir mit geschlossenen wesentlich besser)

Bisher vom Klang ODER Haptik/Gewicht ODER Bequemlichkeit ODER Preis/Leistung haben mir folgende KH nicht gefallen:

ATH M50s (zu viel Bass mein lieber Scholli), 770pro und 990pro (zu schwer + mag keine Sofa KH, mag den Beyer Sound nicht so), AKG 612pro (zu wenig Bass/Kraft, sitzt nicht richtig), 
Qpad90/LD Systems LDHP880pro (zischelnde Höhen, unangenehm bei manchen Musikstücken, keine sonderliche runde Abstimmung), Superlux 681 Evo (sitzt schlecht, blechern, undifferenzierter Klang), Siberia V2 (würg in allen Belangen)

In engerer Auswahl sind der Creative Aurvana 1 und 2. Die beiden sitzen äußerst bequem, sind warm und weich im Klang, sehr gut abgestimmt, keine lästigen Höhen oder andere hervorstechenden Frequenzen.
Beide haben eine gewisse engere "Bühne", als bspweise die Beyer, der Raumklang/Surround Eindruck ist jedoch fast genial meiner Meinung nach (xfi music, CMSS3D Headphone). Scheinbar komme ich mit geschlossenen KH besser zurecht. Der Cal2 wirkt nochmals etwas weiter von der Bühne (Geräusche und Sounds klingen "weiter weg" aber trotzdem mit gleicher Ortbarkeit der Gegner. 

Dennoch finde ich den Cal1 etwas bequemer. Der Cal2 hat runde Polster und keine ovalen wie der Cal1, habe aber das Gefühl dass die Ohren trotzdem nicht ganz drin verschwinden. Obwohl ich schon kleine Ohren habe ^^. Der Cal2 klingt hingegen besser, hat aber ein sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiges Kabel mit Mikro und Lautstärke Regler dran dem ich nicht allzu lange Zeit gebe bis von dort Störgeräusche abgegeben werden.

Sonst noch Kandidaten von denen ihr meint, dass unter 100 EUR und Bequemlichkeit & wenig Gewicht und Ortbarkeit gegeben sind?
Würde auch den offenen eine Chance geben.

Welche hier draus (Preis 80-100 EUR) ?

http://www.thomann.de/de/search.htm...fid4=8088&wgfid5=8089&wgfid6=2497&wgfid7=2499

oder hier für 40-80 EUR:

http://www.thomann.de/de/search.htm...fid4=8088&wgfid5=8089&wgfid6=2497&wgfid7=2499

Danke vielmals.


----------



## Thallassa (7. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Unter LD Systems 880 Pro finde ich nen PA-System. Das Qh-90 basiert auf den Takstar Pro80 ^^
Ich würde ja den Takstar HI-2050 vorschlagen, der hat aber das gleiche Problem der zischelnden Höhen (mittels Equalizer die Frequenzen zwischen 4 und 9 Kilohertz um ~3db herunterzusetzen behebt das Problem)
Am restlichen Klang gibt's aber absolut nichts auszusetzen, gerade in den Punkten Imaging, Bühne, Detailgrad und Bass-Geschwindigkeit und -Druck hab ich unter 100€ noch nichts besseres hören können. 

Ansonsten vielleicht ein Panasonic RP-HTF600E silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?
Der Shure 440 wäre auch relativ gut für sein Geld.


----------



## Delight (7. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

sorry, ich meinte den: LD Systems LDHP800PRO 
LD Systems LDHP800PRO Dynamischer Studio Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

ist der gleiche wie QPAD90 und Takstar Pro80

Den Shure 440 habe ich auch eben erst entdeckt. Aber da scheiden sich ja auch wieder die Geister ^^

Oder Sony MDR-7506 Profi-Kopfhrer 
Sony MDR-7506?

Der Panasonic wird wohl nicht so gut klingen wie der Cal / Cal2. Der Cal2 ist für mich in seiner "warmen" Art bisher der beste, vor allem im Komfort.

GGf probiere ich noch den Takstar 2050 und den Shure440. Dann lass ich es aber. Habe echt keine Lust mehr und bekomme schon Kopfschmerzen wenn ich einen KH nur von weitem sehe ^^
Vor allem weil ich eigentlich nur damit "spiele" und wenn, dann ab- und an mal einen Film am PC.

Danke Dir!


----------



## Thallassa (7. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Boah ne, der MDR-V6 ist sein Geld echt nicht wert ^^ Da ist der Nachbau, der Superlux HD661 für seine 30€ von der P/L her weitaus besser.


----------



## Delight (7. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

das ist doch n anderer Sony ?! ich schrieb Sony MDR-7506


----------



## Thallassa (7. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Alles das gleiche  Der 7506 ist iirc der Nachfolger, der im Bassbereich leicht aufgeblähter ist. Mehr Unterschiede im Klang gibbet nüscht.


----------



## Delight (8. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

mal den Sennheiser HD558 bestellt. Soll warm, offen und sehr bequem sein und prima für Ortung. Weit über meinem Budget aber als ich gestern BF4 Surround getestet habe flog auch der CAL2 wieder von der Liste. Klingt ähnlich wie der Superlux Evo, also mehr Bass und weniger Höhen als der CAL1.  Dennoch ist der Evo der bisher deutlich schlechteste und es werden beim Spielen sehr viele Nuancen und Töne verschluckt.
Und nach 1 Std zocken tat mir auch der CAL1 am Kopf weh. Der Bügel scheint zu klein zu sein. Mal sehen obs der 558 bringt. 
(der Fidelio X1 würde mir noch gefallen ^^)


----------



## econaut (8. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke für die Antworten bzgl. HD25 und Siberia v2.

Ich habe mich nun ein wenig mehr ins Thema eingelesen und bin bereit, Geld auszugeben 

Daraus haben sich aber auch ein paar weitere Fragen ergeben:

In diesem Headphone Gaming Guide auf Head-Fi.org erwähnt der Autor, dass er nur mit Virtual Surround spielt und sich seine Reviews also nicht auf Stereo Gaming beziehen.

Außerdem steht im Eingangspost dieses Threads "Die Surround-Simulation kann auch von einer Soundkarte oder mittlerweile auch schon von einigen Spielen übernommen werden"

Jetzt bin ich irritiert - Wenn ich Battlefield 4 spiele, habe ich die Einstellung natürlich auf Stereo Headphones (oder so ähnlich, kann gerade nicht nachgucken), weil ich solche benutze und im Soundtreiber kein 3D-Gedöns an (habe eine X-Fi Titanium).

Ich gehe davon aus, mit dieser Einstellung die beste Ortung der Gegner mit meinem Stereo-Kopfhörer zu bekommen. Irre ich mich? Sollte ich CMSS nutzen oder in BF4 Surround einschalten?

Worauf beziehen sich die beiden Aussagen oben? Auf ältere Spiele? Auch auf Spiele wie BF4?

Ich danke euch schon mal für die Aufklärung (ich hoffe, das passt gerade noch zum Thema dieses Threads)!


Ich liebäugele übrigens gerade mit dem AKG K701 - meint ihr, den kann ich vernünftig auch an meiner X-Fi Titanium ohne Kopfhörerverstärker testen? Denn eine neue Soundkarte würde erst mal das Budget sprengen... Zweck ist ausschließlich zocken (Gegner orten, Gegner orten, Gegner orten!), zum Musik hören würde ich mir den nie holen.


----------



## Delight (8. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Genau das Anliegen habe ich auch. Ortung, Ortung, Ortung. Nun, die Basis hinsichtlich SK und BF4 Settings habe ich. Ich beschäftige mich seit den Anfängen von BF3 mit den Surround Settings.
Bei mir ist es halt noch der perfekte KH dazu nötig. Denn ein KH ohne gute Ortungseigenschaften macht das Surround Setting teilweise wieder zunichte. Habe, wie oben schon geschrieben, nun noch den HD558 bestellt da er die räumlichen Informationen sehr gut umsetzen kann.

In BF4 würde ich definitiv (mein Geschmack) Surround einschalten in Verbindung mit der Titanium, die ja CMSS3D Headphone bescherrscht.

Einstellungen:

BF4 Audio Settings: Hifi + Surround
Windows Audio Settings: 5.1
Creative: Spielmodus, CMSS3D an, auf KH stellen, Crystalizer und EQ aus
-> super räumlicher Eindruck und perfekte Ortung. BF4 auf "KH und Stereo" geht bei mir gar nicht. Kein Mittendrin-Gefühl. Auch nicht bei "KH + Surround".

weiteres zu BF4:
Headphones + Stereo: reines Stereo, kein HRTF, keine räumliche Surround-Information
Headphones + Surround: Spiel-eigener HRTF liefert räumliche Info, kein Surround über Soundkarte nötig

Bei BF3 auf Hifi und "Erw. Stereomodus" auf AUS, um die Surround Features der SK zu nutzen.

Wer mal CMSS3D (XFI Titanium, music oder gamer), die SBZ oder Razer Surround (Software, auch sehr gut!) richtig in Aktion gehört hat ist erstaunt, wie mittendrin man sich WIRKLICH fühlt. Mit reinem Stereo kann man selbstverständlich auch gut orten, es fehlt mir dabei der räumliche Eindruck. Ich persönlich kann mit Stereo nicht den Winkel UND die Entfernung UND Richtung bestimmen. Mit der SB-Z oder CMSS3D hingegen deutlich.
Bei binauralen Aufnahmen wie dem "Barber Shop, Youtube" ist hingegen eine krasse räumliche Ortung möglich mit Stereo Settings. Das liefert so aber kein Spiel in der Art und Weise und sind unterschiedliche Techniken.

Wer also immer behauptet er spiele "nur Stereo" sollte auch mal dazu schreiben, ob er reines Stereo nutzt, oder die Spiel-eigene Surround Engine aber ohne Surround Settings der SK. "Stereo" ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Oder anders herum: die fast nie erwähnte Windows Einstellung hat massivst Einfluss auf den Surround Sound. Hat man alles schön auf Surround gesetzt, Windows dabei aber auf Stereo, der soll sich nicht wundern wenn der Effekt ausbleibt. Klar dass man dann die Surround Simulations als "Gedöns" abtut...^^

Dass der Klang der einzelnen Sounds bei aktiver Surround Simulation verfälscht wird gebe ich zu. Stört mich aber nicht.

Beste Beispiele (bitte Surround der SK ausschalten (bei xfi auf Unterhaltungsmodus stellen, CMSS3D aus und Windows UNBEDINGT auf Stereo stellen): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1_20T8x_OI
SBZ und CMSS3D sind in Ihrer Surround Simulation wirklich klasse.


----------



## econaut (8. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wow! Ich danke dir für den sehr ausführlichen Beitrag, der sehr viele meiner Fragen und darüber hinaus beantwortet! Hammer!

Das ich 3D-Gedöns schreibe, hat einfach mit meiner Stereo-Hifi-Sozialisation zu tun (und eben dem Verfälschen des Klangs beim Upmixing, etc. von Musik). Daher vielleicht auch meine Unwissenheit bzgl. der Surroundeinstellungen bei BF4. Ich dachte, die braucht man nur für echte 5.1 Anlagen und Surround-Headsets. Aber man lernt nicht aus!

Leider kann ich deine Hinweise erst Sonntag in die Tat umsetzen, aber ich bin wirklich sehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## econaut (8. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Habe mir jetzt nach einigem Lesen den AKG K702 bestellt. Muss es einfach mal mit einem guten Kopfhörer ausprobieren.

Falls er mir gefällt, aber die Titanium schlapp macht, kommt noch eine Asus Xonar Phoebus hinterher. aber erst mal so probieren.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



econaut schrieb:


> Ich liebäugele übrigens gerade mit dem AKG K701 - meint ihr, den kann ich vernünftig auch an meiner X-Fi Titanium ohne Kopfhörerverstärker testen? Denn eine neue Soundkarte würde erst mal das Budget sprengen... Zweck ist ausschließlich zocken (Gegner orten, Gegner orten, Gegner orten!), zum Musik hören würde ich mir den nie holen.


 

 Ein Kopfhörer ist keine Grafikkarte, wo man sagen kann XY ist am besten zum Orten von Gegnern.
Nur weil der K701 neutral ist, heißt es nicht, dass DU damit am besten orten kannst. KLANG IST SUBJEKTIV.

Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen, einen 200 Euro KH zu kaufen, der mir klanglich absolut nicht zusagt, weil er laut vielen zum Orten gut geeignet ist.

Klar kannst du ihn mal austesten, aber zu sagen "Der Kopfhörer gefällt mir gar nicht, aber ich behalte ihn, weil die Leute meinen, es sei der beste KH (unter 300 Euro) zum Orten ist der falsche Weg".


Welche Klangeinstellungen dir persönlich am meisten zusagen, kann dir niemand sagen. Delight hat für sich selbst herausgefunden, was ihm am besten passt.
DIR können die Einstellungen aber überhaupt nicht gefallen. Daher ausprobieren.

Mir gefallen jegliche Klangverzerrer (und Surroundsimulationen sind nichts anderes!) überhaupt nicht, daher präferiere ich reinen Stereo Klang und kann damit
wunderbar Winkel, Entfernung etc. orten und das sogar mit einem geschlossenen, bassbetonten KH (Custom One Pro) .

Es ergeht einfach jedem anders und die Empfehlung anderer kann man ausprobieren, aber die Non Plus Ultra Einstellung gibt es nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So, da ich mir erst ein Moto G geholt habr brauch ich nun noch In Ear Kopfhörer.
Was könnt ihr mir da für höchstens 30€ empfehlen?
Ich hab auch gehört die Brainwavz M5 und S1 seien gut, lohnz sich da der Aufpreis für einen der zwischen FLAC und normalem MP3 keinen Unterschied hört?


----------



## Jeanboy (10. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir da für höchstens 30€ empfehlen?
> Ich hab auch gehört die Brainwavz M5 und S1 seien gut, lohnz sich da der Aufpreis für einen der zwischen FLAC und normalem MP3 keinen Unterschied hört?


 
Absolute Empfehlung unter 50 Euro: Buy SoundMAGIC E10 IEM Earphones (Red-Black) $34.50 


Kommt halt auch immer auf die MP3's und .Flac's an  Gute MP3's brauchen sich nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## econaut (10. August 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ein Kopfhörer ist keine Grafikkarte, wo man sagen kann XY ist am besten zum Orten von Gegnern.
> Nur weil der K701 neutral ist, heißt es nicht, dass DU damit am besten orten kannst. KLANG IST SUBJEKTIV.
> 
> Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen, einen 200 Euro KH zu kaufen, der mir klanglich absolut nicht zusagt, weil er laut vielen zum Orten gut geeignet ist.
> ...


 
Danke für den kritischen Kommentar und die Erinnerung an die "Subjektivität des Klangs". Letztenendes weiß ich das aber selbst.

Gleichzeitig denke ich, dass es wichtig ist, sich reinzulesen und anderer Leute Berichte und Meinungen ernst zu nehmen. Wenn eine Mehrheitsmeinung sagt, Kopfhörer A hat eher jene Soundsignatur, und Kopfhörer B eher diese und ich weiß, was ich für Musik höre - dann kann ich durch diese Informationen meine Auswahl schon mal einschränken. Sonst stehe ich wie der Ochs vor'm Berge vor zig Hundert Modellen. Natürlich unter der Prämisse, das ich nicht ausschließlich nach Aussehen o.ä. aussuche.

Meine Aussage, an der du dich störst, bezieht sich darauf, dass ich mit meinem Musikgeschmack und musikalischen Hörgewohnheiten den AKG 701/702 zum Musik hören nicht kaufen würde. Von dem, was ich über den Kopfhörer gelesen habe, wie er klingt, wer ihn für welche Genres und Hörgewohnheiten empfielt und für welche nicht.

Trotzdem werde ich das natürlich selbst austesten, vielleicht passt er ja zu mir wie die Faust auf's Auge/Ohr? Das halte ich aber für recht unwahrscheinlich - was Musik hören angeht.

Aber dafür will ich ihn ja gar nicht, sondern zum Zocken. Da spielen für mich andere Kriterien eine Rolle als für den Zweck Musik hören. Dadurch bin ich auf den AKG gestoßen. Wenn er dafür taugt - super! Wenn er mir darüber hinaus auch bei Musik gefällt, um so besser.

Und wenn er mir nicht gefällt, schicke ich ihn natürlich zurück... Ich behalte ihn doch nicht, nur weil andere sagen, dass er toll sei.

Und bzgl. der von dir genannten "Klangverzerrer" sehe/höre ich das bisher genauso wie du. Ausgehend vom Musik hören. Daher wäre ich gar nicht darauf gekommen, so was beim Zocken einzuschalten und auszuprobieren. Allerdings werde ich das natürlich dank dem Hinweis von Delight ausprobieren und bin sehr gespannt, ob es was bringt.

In diesem Sinne - ab auf's Schlachtfeld!


----------



## Delight (10. August 2014)

erfasst,ich wuerde mich Erbrechen wenn ich cmss3d  bei Musik an haette. Daher bei Musik nur den Unterhaltungsmodus aktivieren.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (22. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hiho,

nachdem ich in die Welt des Raumklangs mit einem Razer Megalodon 5.1. eingestiegen bin und mir dies damals eigentlich ganz gut gefallen hat war ich erstmal happy. Keine 2 Jahre später jedoch hat sich das Ding schon verabschiedet und Razer hat mir zum Austausch ein Tiamat 7.1. gegeben. Zur Ortung von Gegnern in CS GO ist das Ding ja ganz nett, aber der Klang von Musik und Filmen vergewaltigt meine ansonsten AV-Reciever gewohnten Ohren. Daher werd ich das Tiamat verscheuern. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mir mal das Steelseries Siberia Elite geholt, war aber auch nicht berauschend, da am 2ten Tag bereits der rechte Audiotreiber einen Wackelkontakt hatte. (Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie so schlecht verarbeitete Hardware so viele Preise abräumen kann)

Soundkarte in meinem PC ist eine Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2.
Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Kopfhöhrer in der Preisklasse bis 150 Euro. Dazu wird es wohl ein Modmic geben.
Da ich den Kopfhöhrer als Gaming-Headset Alternative möchte, sollte er gute Räumlichkeit bieten; Ich möchte wissen woher die Schritte kommen, die ich in CS höre. Allerdings möchte ich auf jeden Fall einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer. Ich lebe mittlerweile in einer relativ kleinen Wohnung und kann daher nicht die ganze Zeit wenn ich mal zocke oder Musik höre meinen Mitmenschen auf den Wecker gehen. (Und wenn ich Lärm machen kann nutz ich mein 5.1. Lautsprecher-System)

Außerdem möchte ich auf jeden Fall ohrumschließende Kopfhöhrer, da ich sowas einfach deutlich bequemer finde.
Ich nutze die Kopfhöhrer wohl in einem Verhältnis von 60 % fürs Gamen, 30 % für Musik und 30 % zum Blu-Ray schauen.

Ich höre eigentlich fast alles an Musik, außer Volksmusik/Schlagerzeug a la Helene Fischer, damit kann man mich jagen. Wenig hör ich außerdem Hip-Hop/R'n'B und Popmusik, am ehesten Metal, Hard Rock, aber kein Core. Ab und zu aber auch Jazz und Swing.
Vielleicht hilft mein LastFM Profil bei der Beratung: NRNICEs Musikprofil



Kurz gesagt:
Ausgangslage: Soundkarte: Soundblaster Audigy 2
Anforderung: Geschlossene/Halboffene Kopfhöhrer
Ohrumschließend
Preis maximal 150 Euro

Es wäre cool, wenn ihr mir ein paar Kopfhöhrer zum Probehören empfehlen könntet. Ansonsten bin ich hier im Raum Nürnberg/Fürth aber ab und zu auch in Ulm unterwegs, falls jemandem eine gute Adresse einfällt. Das Audioviel in Fürth kann ich allerdings nicht empfehlen, da bin ich sehr unfreundlich behandelt worden, als ich gesagt habe, dass mein Maximalbudget bei 150 Euro liegt.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen,
ICE


----------



## Thallassa (22. September 2014)

ICE_BREAKER schrieb:


> Es wäre cool, wenn ihr mir ein paar Kopfhöhrer zum Probehören empfehlen könntet. Ansonsten bin ich hier im Raum Nürnberg/Fürth aber ab und zu auch in Ulm unterwegs, falls jemandem eine gute Adresse einfällt.



In der gegend wäre thomann, ist aber schon noch n stück mim auto. 

Halboffene kh isolieren meist genauso gut/schlecht wie offene. So oder so kann man von außen gut mithören.

In der preisklasse würde ich ziemlich eindeutig zum focal spirit one S greifen. Der liegt zwar nen tick über dem maximalbudget, lohnt sich aber klanglich, außerdem kannst du dir dann das geld fürs modmic sparen - beim one S ist ein mikro dabei, das kannste über nen headset-splitter (kost 5 euro) am pc anschließen.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (22. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vielen Dank, werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen und reinhören in das Teil.
Taugt das Mikro denn für TS/Skype?

Der Thomann liegt nicht gerade auf dem Weg zwischen Nbg und Ulm, aber bei so ner Anschaffung lohnen  sich die Fahrtkosten allemal 

Liefert meine Audigy genug Output? Die nächste Überlegung wäre nämlich gewesen mal in eine Soundkarte der aktuellen Generation zu investieren. Die Audigy hat doch einige Jahre auf dem Buckel....

Edit: Achso noch ne Kleinigkeit. Ich hab nen relativ großen Kopf und große Ohren, daher sollte der KH auch für mich passen und nicht nach ner Stunde tragen das Gefühl geben mein Ohr fällt ab...


----------



## JPW (22. September 2014)

Also ich liebe meinen DT990 Edition und glaube das es kaum was bequemeres gibt als die Beyerdynamics. 
Bin übrigens Brillenträger und bekomme von Kopfhörern schnell Kopfschmerzen, bei diesen nicht. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal die DT770 Probe hören, die sollten ordentlich isolieren, wobei ich Zuhause die offenen immer vorziehen würde, gerade wenn man keine warmen Ohren mag. 

Im Forum sind die hier ja auch der Renner, natürlich kein Grund die blind zu kaufen, aber die Biebtheit hat glaub ich auch seinen Grund. (ich finde vor allem die lange Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen und die deutsche Produktion gut) 

Auf jeden Fall probehören!


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (22. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die Dt 770 stehen auf jeden Fall auch auf meiner Liste, allerdings hab ich mir sagen lassen, die seien auf Grund ihrer geschlossenen Bauart und dem hohen Anpressdruck für Brillenträger recht unangenehm?

Wenn ich zum Thomann fahr, werden die aber auf jeden Fall auch anprobiert.
Solang ich mit meiner Audigy daherkomm brauch ich gar nicht an mehr als 32 Ohm zu denken, oder?


----------



## WaldemarE (22. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich selbst bin Brillenträger und hab denn Focal Spirit One S und ich merke ihn erst nach mehreren Stunden (ca. 3-4std).


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (22. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also du würdest ihn durchaus als LAN geeignet bezeichnen?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



ICE_BREAKER schrieb:


> Die Dt 770 stehen auf jeden Fall auch auf meiner Liste, allerdings hab ich mir sagen lassen, die seien auf Grund ihrer geschlossenen Bauart und dem hohen Anpressdruck für Brillenträger recht unangenehm?
> 
> Solang ich mit meiner Audigy daherkomm brauch ich gar nicht an mehr als 32 Ohm zu denken, oder?


 
Sowas ist subjektiv, wobei du eigentlich kein Problem damit haben solltest. Der Anpressdruck lässt mit der Zeit nach 


Schau dir mal den Link von WaldemarE an. Die meisten können an einer ASUS XONAR DGX ihren DT990/770 passabel mit 250 Ohm betreiben.
Daher ausprobieren und selbst entscheiden


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (22. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

War heute beim Saturn, die hatten natürlich keinen der genannten Kopfhöhrer...
das einzige in der Preisklasse was mir klanglich gefiel war der Philips Fidelio L1/00.


----------



## Thallassa (22. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



ICE_BREAKER schrieb:


> das einzige in der Preisklasse was mir klanglich gefiel war der Philips Fidelio L1/00.



Abhängig vom Preis auch ein sehr guter, empfehlenswerter Kopfhörer, wobei er häufig im Schatten des X1 stand, der besser, aber kaum teurer war.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (23. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also ich hab die Möglichkeit recht günstig an folgende KH, welche z.T. hier schon genannt wurden und in der oben genannten Preisklasse liegen (bzw. nah dran sind) ran zu kommen:

Beyerdynamic Custom ONE PRO
Panasonic RP-HC700E-S
Panasonic RP-HC800E-K
Denon AH-D 1100
Marley Rise Up
Marley Trenchtown

(Theoretisch wären auch Beats KH drin, aber die schauen so nach Hello Kitty Hipsterzeug aus....aka mehr shine als sein?)

Jetzt meine Frage: Werd ich mit sowas eventuell glücklich oder fang ich das heulen an, wenn ich weiß, dass ich für das Geld(oder auch wenig mehr) einen Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro oder einen Focal Spirit One S bekommen hätte? (Das ich Probehören muss ist klar, mir gehts eher darum ob es sich überhaupt lohnt die genannten KH mal zu testen, oder ob ich mir das zeitlich gleich sparen kann.


----------



## Thallassa (23. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



ICE_BREAKER schrieb:


> Beyerdynamic Custom ONE PRO
> Panasonic RP-HC700E-S
> Panasonic RP-HC800E-K
> Denon AH-D 1100
> ...


 
Einzig der COP wäre da interessant. Marley macht Hello Kitty Plastikspielzeug, Pana kann in der Preisklasse nicht ganz mithalten, den Denon kriegt man für ~50€.
Ehrlich gesagt, ich würde sogar jedem KH den du aufgezühlt hast den Fidelio L1 und den FSOS vorziehen  Aber das ist lediglich ne persönliche Einstellung, weil ich vom Cop nicht so sonderlich begeistert bin.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (23. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Gut ich schau mir den COP mal an.
Marley ist schweineteuer für Hello Kitty.

Ansonsten will ich jetzt bald mal nen FSOS in den Fingern haben, der schaut auf den Bildern schon sehr nice aus. *ungeduld* 
Muss aber erstmal warten bis Ama mir die Kohle für den Steelseries Müll zurückschickt, als Azubi hab ich nicht die Geldreserven um mir da mehrere KH zu bestellen und alles was Mist ist zurückzuschicken.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (24. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Soo kleines Statusupdate:

Hatte heute einen Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro auf dem Kopf...geiles Teil. Allerdings kommt er mir ein wenig arg Basslastig vor..grad im Vergleich zum Fidelio. Preisklassentechnisch wäre aber eh eher der DT 880 der Konkurrent für meinen momentanen Favoriten den Focal Spirit One S, oder? Gibt es jemanden der schon beide gehört hatte und mir da einen kleinen Vergleich geben kann?

Vielen Dank vor allem an Thallassa und WaldemarE! Ohne eure Hilfe hier und eure vielen Posts im Forum, wüsste ich viele Dinge immer noch nicht und würde weiter mit meinem Razer Headset rumgurken.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. September 2014)

Der Spirit One S ist günstiger als der DT880 und hat keinen Peak in den Höhen (war afaik um 12 und 14 kHz rum bei den Beyers). Ist also neutraler, dazu noch mobil nutzbar und hat ein wechselbares Kabel mit integriertem Mikrofon.

Dafür ist der 880 besser verarbeitet und aus den edleren Materialien, hat afaik ein 3m Kabel und ne größere Bühne, weil er halboffen ist. Der DT880 braucht halt auch nen KHV, es reicht schon der von ner DGX (besser ist ein stärkerer wie in der STX), um richtig gut zu klingen. Ohne KHV fehlte untenrum etwas Punch.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (25. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also viel günstiger ist der Spirit One S zumindest beim Hädnlerm eines Vertrauens auch nicht...
Peak in den Höhen heißt? (Bin Audion00b)
Die Mobilität ist natürlich ein interessanter Punkt, einen 250 Ohm Impedanz Höhrer brauch ich nicht an die 3,5mm Klinke vom Smartphone hängen, dashab ich verstanden.
Allerdings gehts ja in erster Linie um den Einsatz am PC.

Wieviel dringt denn nach außen vom DT880? Kann ich im selben Raum mit Kopfhöhrern Musik hören, wenn dort jemand schläft?


----------



## WaldemarE (25. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Beim DT880 dringt genauso viel nach außen wie bei offenen


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (25. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Gut, dann ist das DT880 nichts... Also ich bestell mir mal das Focal und schaus mir an. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Werd dann berichten wenn es da ist.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (26. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sodale, Focal ist on the Way.
Hatte gestern mal nen AKG K701 auf den Ohren. Auch kein schlechtes Gerät.
Hab gesehen, den Q701 gibt es gradim Angebot. Was istn da der große Unterscheid zum K701? Spielt der auch in einer Liga mit dem Focal? (Wäre dann auch ne Alternative zum Probehören für mich.)

Edit: Oder auch nicht. Gerade gesehen, dass der offen ist.


----------



## Darkseth (26. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der Q701 ist ein K701 mit abnehmbarem Kabel, und paar dB mehr bass.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (26. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke, wird aber warhscheinlich auch zu viel Schall nach außen dringen, daher leider eher ungeeignet. Find die Dinger nämlich so eigentlich ganz schön.


----------



## Darkseth (26. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jap, sind offen wie ein scheunentor


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (30. September 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sooo.. Also die Focals sind wahnsinnig schön, sowohl optisch als auch vom Klang. Allerdings drücken sie mir auf meine doch recht großen Ohren und somit leider für mich nicht geeignet.
Bin mit ihnen nochmal zum Fachhändler meines Vertrauens in Nürnberg gegangen und hab im Vergleich andere Modelle von AKG, Sennheiser und Beyerdynamic auf dem Kopf gehabt...

Letztenendes entschieden habe ich mich für ein Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro in der 80 Ohm Variante. Damit kommt meine Soundkarte noch gut klar, es ist bequem, der Klang ist top.
Micro wird wohl erstmal was günstiges, später dann ein Modmic.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Beratung nochmal an alle die mir hier geholfen haben!


----------



## BlackNeo (30. September 2014)

Bei mir hat der Spirit One S auch erst gedrückt, nach ner Woche hat sichs aber gelegt, da müssen sich die Ohren nur etwas dran gewöhnen, die Polster sind ja sehr weich.

Wenn dir der DT 770 aber besser gefällt wär dir der FSOS eh zu flach und "unspaßig"^^


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ach als vorheriger Headset User entdecke ich eh gerade die Welt der Musik neu für mich 
Das Focal hatte ich wie gesagt an, drückte aber immer wieder an der selben Stelle auf die Brille. Vom Klang her ist das Focal ein bisschen weniger Basslastig, oder?

Mit dem DT770PRO bin ich jedenfalls top zufrieden, das ist ultrakuschelig und liefert schönen Sound...und es dringt so gut wie nichts nach außen. Top und Danke


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Oktober 2014)

Ja, der DT 770 ist deutlich bassbetonter und hat eine starke Höhenbetonung bei 12kHz und 14kHz.


----------



## Neo_One (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Guten Tag,

Es wird mein erster Post hier in diesem Forum (Hallo erst mal), da ich mich auch wegen diesem Thema hier angemeldet habe. Ich hätte (auch nach dem Guide) noch eine Beratung nötig. Ich habe vor mir gegen Ende dieses Jahres einen neuen Kopfhörer zu kaufen. Ich habe nun schon etwas im Internet geforscht, aber die vielen unterschiedlichen Sachen lassen mich irgendwie doch verzweifeln.

Ich denke ich poste die Frage mal hier in diesem Thread, damit das Unterforum übersichtlich bleibt und nicht der 1000. Thread hierüber aufgemacht wird. Hier als Erstes die Punkte die im Eingangs Post genannt werden:

- maximales Budget? Max. 200€
- offen oder geschlossen? Kann offen sein, ich benutze diese Kopfhörer nur zu Hause, und die Umwelt noch etwas wahrnehmen zu können ist nicht allzu schlecht. Wenn nicht anders geht und besser ist aber auch geschlossen.
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden? Nein, bin aber bereit mir eine (außerhalb des Budgets) mir eine anzuschaffen.
- Anwendungsbereich? Gaming 99% und manchmal Musik (eher selten, höre ich normalerweise über meine Anlage)
- Musikgeschmack? Entfällt, da zu geringfügig.

Ich hatte bis jetzt das G35 was ja nun mal leider ein totaler Fehlkauf ist ... Was will man erwarten von diesem "Gaming" Zeug ... Daher suche ich jetzt einen neuen Kopfhörer, eine Cam. ist vorhanden und davon kann ich eig. das Mic nutzen(Ich hoffe das kolidiert nicht mit dem Offenen Kopfhörer)

Ich wäre über eure Hilfe sehr dankbar. Ich möchte wirklich das beste rausholen für das Geld dieses mal, und ich blick noch nicht bei allem durch...

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Jeanboy (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nein, du solltest mit der Webcam keine KH Geräusche aufnehmen 

Bei dem Budget wäre Probehören schon fast Pflicht, wo wohnst du? (PLZ)

Hast du dir diesen Thread schon angeschaut?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-pc-audio-einfuehrung-kaufberatung-links.html


----------



## Neo_One (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Nein, du solltest mit der Webcam keine KH Geräusche aufnehmen
> 
> Bei dem Budget wäre Probehören schon fast Pflicht, wo wohnst du? (PLZ)
> 
> ...


 
Danke, nein kannte ich noch nicht, werde ich mir mal durchlesen.

Ich wohne sagen wir mal im Norden in der nähe von Bremen. Das Problem ist, das Probehören hier in nem Laden fast unmöglich ist. Ich kenne so keinen Laden der die infrage kommenden Modelle führt.

Gruß
Neo_One

Edit: Ich denke so vom lesen usw. tendiere ich zum Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro. Aber eine Frage: Wie verhällt sich denn dieses Modell im Vergleich zum QPAD QH-85? Die Vorlage vom QPAD so stehts in dem Guide soll ja auf einem Modell bassiert sein, was zumindest in der selben Kategorie wie das BD steht. Natürlich 20-25euro Preisaufschlag wegen dem Mic ist schon heftig aber vllt. noch hinnehmbar. Oder bleibt das Qpad im Vergleich zum 990 total auf der Strecke ?


----------



## Thallassa (24. Oktober 2014)

Der norden von deutschland in der nähe von bremen ist nicht die kazachische steppe, da gibts schon was zum probehören 
Notfalls nach hamburg fahren, oder probebestellen - wo ein wille, da ein weg.
Es gab hier nun auch schon mehrmals nutzer, die sich gegen das probehören geweigert haben, einfach was gekauft haben und dann total unzufrieden mit der abstimmung oder den eigenschaften des kopfhörers waren - und dann eben doch zum probehören mussten. Es empfiehlt sich stark ^^

Ansonsten, ob der aufpreis von zB qh-85 auf dt990 oder vergleichbares gerechtfertigt ist, musst du selbst entscheiden. Das 85 hat, für die preisklasse schon ein hohes niveau und man vermag vielleicht nicht (sofort) die unterschiede zwischen 85 und 990 hören, ggf gar nicht erst die, die einen aufpreis um das doppelte rechtfertigen. Allerdings klingen 85 und 990 auch fundamental anders, was die abstimmung angeht, was auch nochmal eine persönliche präferenz ausmachen kann.
Das qh-85 (bzw der kopfhörer, auf dem es basiert)  ist übrigens eine art imitat, sehr gelungen für das geld, des dt-880.


----------



## WaldemarE (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Da ich mal in Bremen gewohnt habe kann ich dir UNI-HIFI am Dobben empfehlen und Studio45 einfach mal rein gehn und Probehören


----------



## Neo_One (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke für eure Hilfe. Wenn ich das nächste mal in Bremen bin, werde ich dort mal vorbei schauen. Die werden dann wohl ja die BD haben. Klar Probehören ist wichtig aber ich wusste hier so kein Laden der sie geführt hätte, muss ich halt etwas reisen.  Dieses Forum ist echt sehr kompetent und Hilfsbereit. Wirklich der richtige Schritt mich hier anzumelden.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## WaldemarE (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

In Oldenburg gibt's noch Hifi+Hifi  UNI-HIFI hat viele schöne Gardos aber ich glaube mal die wären etwas teuer ^^ beyers hab ich bei Ihnen leider nicht gesehen.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Neo_One schrieb:


> Danke, nein kannte ich noch nicht, werde ich mir mal durchlesen.
> 
> Ich wohne sagen wir mal im Norden in der nähe von Bremen. Das Problem ist, das Probehören hier in nem Laden fast unmöglich ist. Ich kenne so keinen Laden der die infrage kommenden Modelle führt.
> 
> ...


 
Würde mich auch mal Interessieren  wobei ich schon denke das der Unterschied enorm sein wird


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2014)

Das QPad 1339 wurde zusammen mit Beyer entwickelt und ist meines Wissens nach ein DT990 mit mic, kostet aber auch UVP 240€.
Das QH-85 hab ich und es klingt gut, hat aber deutlich weniger Bassdruck als mein DT770, da es offen ist. Es basiert m. W. n. nicht auf einem Beyer sondern ist eine Eigenentwicklung, aber immerhin mit dem Gelernten aus der gemeinsamen Arbeit. 
Ansonsten höre ich keine gravierenden Unterschiede, muss jeder selbst hören.

MfG


----------



## Jeanboy (6. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Qpad 1339 ist auch geschlossen, basiert also auch auf dem DT-770


----------



## Thallassa (6. November 2014)

killer89 schrieb:


> Das QPad 1339 wurde zusammen mit Beyer entwickelt



Mit bayer wurde da gar nichts entwickelt. Das 1339 ist schlicht ein mmx300 mit qpad aufkleber.


----------



## killer89 (7. November 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Mit bayer wurde da gar nichts entwickelt. Das 1339 ist schlicht ein mmx300 mit qpad aufkleber.


Ok sorry, ich meine das aber sogar hier drin gelesen zu haben... was aber nicht stimmt, ist, dass das QH-85 geschlossen ist, es ist definitiv (halb)offen, zumindest kein DT770...
MfG


----------



## Thallassa (7. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jo, das Qh-85 ist offen und basiert auf dem Takstar Hi-2050 (Auch: IMG Stageline MD-6800), das Qh-90 und die Qh1339 sind geschlossen. Das Qh-90 basiert auch auf nem Takstar-KH, dem Pro80.


----------



## Jeanboy (7. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



killer89 schrieb:


> dass das QH-85 geschlossen ist, es ist definitiv (halb)offen, zumindest kein DT770...
> MfG


 
Habe die entsprechende Passage bearbeitet, war mein Fehler.


----------



## Darkseth (8. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Jo, das Qh-85 ist offen und basiert auf dem Takstar Hi-2050 (Auch: IMG Stageline MD-6800), das Qh-90 und die Qh1339 sind geschlossen. Das Qh-90 basiert auch auf nem Takstar-KH, dem Pro80.


 Der Stageline MD 6800 soll ein "billigeres" plagiat sein, identisch zu einem ähnlichen Modell für 30€~. Und soll schlechter sein als der Takstar HI 2050, und gleichzeitig schlechter als ein Superlux.


----------



## Thallassa (8. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Der Stageline MD 6800 soll ein "billigeres" plagiat sein, identisch zu einem ähnlichen Modell für 30€~. Und soll schlechter sein als der Takstar HI 2050, und gleichzeitig schlechter als ein Superlux.


 wieder was gelernt


----------



## Ralle@ (12. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Muss mir mal was von der Seele schreiben.

Ich habe jetzt schon das 4. Creative Wireless Tactic Rage 3D Headset.
Ich habe das Teil (oder den Müll) vor 3 Wochen geschenkt bekommen und seitdem nur ärger damit. Die ersten beiden hatten einen defekten Mikrofonport, das 3. lies sich nicht aufladen und das 4. was ich gestern ausgetauscht bekommen habe gab heute nach satten 3 Stunden Betrieb einen schrillen Ton von sich und ließ sich nicht mehr einschalten.
Das kann es ja nicht sein dass die Teile so Müll sind, gut einen geschenkten Gaul aber dennoch.

Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Misst?


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Geld auszahlen lassen und was vernünftiges kaufen


----------



## Darkseth (13. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das kann es ja nicht sein dass die Teile so Müll sind


 Ja und nein.

Nein, selbst die billigsten schrott teile die es gibt sollten zumindest einige monate / jährchen durchhalten bei normaler benutzung etc.

Ja, denn solche billigen gaming headsets (und so ziemlich alle gaming headsets unter 100-150e sind billig sektion bemessen am Sound und verarbeitungsqualität!. Ausnahme: Qpad/Kingston Hyperx) sind eben meist billig konstruiert.
Verarbeitungsqualität im Wert von etwa 10-20€ maximal, 3€ mikro dran, dazu gamer-marketing dazu und man verkauft es für 80-130€.

Auch wenns zwar geschenkt ist... Würde ich es zurückgeben/verkaufen. Die geste war zwar toll, aber da du bisher schon 3 mal nur probleme hattest damit, willst du lieber nen anderes. (und ich denke, das ist auch nicht schlimm, auch für den schenkenden).

Wechseln auf Kingston HyperX Cloud oder so, oder gleich 130€~ investieren für nen DT 770/990, bzw AKG K612 Pro etc.


----------



## 1awd1 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Möchte mir gern ein neues Headset holen und werde wohl den etwas unpraktischeren aber klanglich ja wohl deutlich besseren Weg über Kopfhörer gehen. Hab mir das Beyerdynamic DT770 ausgeguckt. Das gibt es in 80Ohm, 250Ohm usw.
Welches muss ich da nehmen und was gibt es zu beachten? Gibt es vielleicht etwas vergleichbar gutes für weniger? Vorhanden ist ne einfache Asus Soundkarte.


----------



## Jeanboy (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



1awd1 schrieb:


> Möchte mir gern ein neues Headset holen und werde wohl den etwas unpraktischeren aber klanglich ja wohl deutlich besseren Weg über Kopfhörer gehen. Hab mir das Beyerdynamic DT770 ausgeguckt. Das gibt es in 80Ohm, 250Ohm usw.
> Welches muss ich da nehmen und was gibt es zu beachten? Gibt es vielleicht etwas vergleichbar gutes für weniger? Vorhanden ist ne einfache Asus Soundkarte.


 
Mach am besten einen eigenen Thread auf 

So viele Fragen kann man schlecht mit wenigen Antworten abhaken


----------



## BigBubby (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das ist im Prinzip auch die gleiche Beratung die es schon 2 dutzend mal jede Woche gibt


----------



## Neion (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hi leute, will mir jetzt das Kingston HyperX Cloud holen, ist es besser als das 681 Evo ?


----------



## Darkseth (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

jap ist es. Kann dir aber nicht sagen, um wieviel ^^


----------



## Chay01 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin Moin, 
Kann mir jemand Kopfhöhrer empfehlen ?
Benutze zur zeit das G35 von Logitech und bin damit eigentlich auch recht zufrieden (fällt nur leider jetzt ausseinander). 
Gibts da Kopfhöhrer (muss kein Headset mehr sein) die ~150 euro kosten und nen USB-Anschluss haben und nicht schlechter als das G35 sind ? :o


----------



## Darkseth (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Es existieren keine Kopfhörer mit USB anschluss, weil USB an Kopfhörern absolut NIX zu suchen hat. Es hat ausschließlich NUR Nachteile, keinen Vorteil^^
USB findest du nur bei schlechtem Gamer-schrott.

Willst du wieder was geschlossenes, oder diesmal eine offene Ohrmuschel? (beide umschließen das Ohr, es geht nur darum, wie geräusche abgeschirmt werden)


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Er kann ja ne Xonar U3 nehmen und hat sein "USB-Headset"


----------



## niggoh89 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo Leute, 
hoffe auf eine kleine Kaufberatung eurerseits!
Gesucht wird ein Headset, welches ich ausschließlich zum Zocken verwenden werde.
Kriterien sind deshalb folgende:
-passables Mikro (Teamspeak)
-guter Tragekomfort
-sehr guter/feiner Klang zur Gegnerordnung (CS:GO; wichtigstes Kriterium)
Design/Farbe ist mir egal. Form follows function ist hier das Motto.
Angeschlossen wird an eine Creative X-Fi 5.1 Karte und mein Budget liegt bei etwa 130 Euro.
Hoffe ihr habt da was nettes am Start für mich 

mfg Nico


----------



## Wolfiwolf (17. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Eine Frage zum Philips Fidelio X1:
Diesen kann man ja gerade günstig gebraucht erwerben, da der Nachfolger da ist, der aber nur bissl anders ist(etwas weniger Bass dafür etwas bessere mitten und höhen). Wenn ich mir so einen zulege, was für ein Mikro könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Standmikro, Umhängemikro etc? Was kostet ein gutes?
Und reicht als Soundkarte eine Asus DX, oder muss es schon z.b. Eine phoebus oder sogar STX 2 sein, damit der Kopfhörer seine volle Leistung entfaltet? Und wie ist der Fidelio primär in spielen, also Ortung etc., kann er da mit teuren Headsets wie z.b dem Sennheiser g4me one mithalten ?


----------



## Wolfiwolf (17. November 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



niggoh89 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hoffe auf eine kleine Kaufberatung eurerseits!
> Gesucht wird ein Headset, welches ich ausschließlich zum Zocken verwenden werde.
> Kriterien sind deshalb folgende:
> ...


 
Das Qpad qh 85 ist immer empfehlenswert für 90€. Ansonsten wurde aktuell in der PCGH ein gutes für 120€ getestet, weiss aber den Nanen nicht. Am besten kaufst du dir die Zeitschrift, oder schlägst einfach mal nach


----------



## xpSyk (17. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand einen Link zu einem schwarzen  4PIN 3,5 mm Klinkenverlängerungskabel posten? 
Ich habe auf Amazon und Geizhals bisher nur weiße gefunden und diese sehen nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr schön aus...


----------



## Neo_One (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hätte 2 Fragen. 1. Welche Version des dt 990 ist empfelensswerter fürs zocken?(scheint ja mehrere Versionen) und 2. Reicht die asus xonar dgx zum betreiben dieses kopfhörers?(250ohm`s)

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## JPW (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Es gibt die Pro und die Edition Version. 
Letztere ist teurer, hat ein gerades Kabel und ist ein bisschen hochwertiger von außen.
Die Pro Version ist eigentlich fürs Studio gedacht, eignet sich aber genauso fürs Spielen wie die andere. 

Welche man nimmt ist Geschmackssache. 
Die beiden Ausführungen gibt es dann mit verschiedenen Ohm Werten. 
Die DG sollte dabei für 250 Ohm ausreichen.


----------



## Neion (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

nun blick ich nicht mehr durch.

Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro
Beyerdynamic DT 770
Beyerdynamic DT 880
Beyerdynamic DT 990 

oh je

weiß einfach nicht welchen ich nehmen soll


----------



## xSauklauex (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ganz einfach.

Dt770 geschlossen
Dt990 offen
Dt880 halb offen


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Und Custom One Pro auch geschlossen, ähnlich wie der DT-770, aber für Unterwegs als Konkurrenz der Beats konzipiert.


----------



## Neion (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

und welcher macht einigermaßen guten bass ? weil ich öfter mal nen film am pc schaue


----------



## DrHDready (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir eventuell bald die AKG K701 holen.
Anwendung am Pc oder Xbox über Yamaha Receiver ist das ok?
Da ich oft Musik am Laptop höre würde ich auch gerne wissen was man da am besten als Kopfhörerverstärker nimmt.Usb Stick Soundkarte wird da wohl nicht langen oder?


----------



## Jeanboy (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die DT990/DT770 und der COP sind bassbetont.


Ja, wäre in Ordnung 


Wie hoch wäre das Budget für eine USB Soka?

z.B: https://geizhals.at/de/fiio-olympus-e10-a828374.html


----------



## DrHDready (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Genau sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt.Danke
Hab nur welche mit 12V Netzteil gefunden


----------



## DrHDready (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Zur Budget Frage noch.Es kommt drauf an was man ausgeben sollte.Weniger ist natürlich immer besser allerdings sollte der Kopfhörer nicht drunter leiden.Mir gehts auch hauptsächlich um den Klang und nicht so die Lautstärke.


----------



## ro0ki (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe mir ein paar AKG K612 PRO mit dem Zalman Mic bestellt, da mein altes Sennheiser PC350 den Geist aufgegeben hat, ist das ne ordentliche Entscheidung gewesen? 

Hoffentlich nicht zu spät 

Soll primär zum zocken (Shooter) verwendet werden und ein bisschen Musik und Filme


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der K612 ist spitze für den Preis, sofern man den ausgewogenen Klang mag. Liegt nicht weit hinter der teureren K7XXer Serie.


----------



## Cyberratchet (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich bin gerade dabei mir eine Asus Xonar Phoebus in den Warenkorb zu geben. Zwischen der regulären und der Solo-Variante sind immerhin 15€ Unterschied.
Wie praktisch findet ihr die Controlbox die dabei ist? Einen Frontpanel Anschluss hat die Xonar ja leider nicht, deswegen ist das Ding nicht uninteressant. 
Angeschlossen werden ein Beyerdynamic Dt 770 250 Ohm und ein Modmic 4.

Noch eine kurze Frage: Aus Anschlussgründen müsste ich den 4-Pin Molex auf 6-Pin Adapter verwenden, gibts da irgendwelche Nachteile im Gegensatz zum direkten Anschluss über die 6-Pin Anschlüsse des Netzteils? Die sind schon durch die GPU belegt.


----------



## S754 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Suche Kopfhörer und evtl. Soundkarte

- maximales Budget?
60€
- offen oder geschlossen?
offen
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden?
Nein, Mainboard ist ein MSI Z97 Gaming 5 
- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %)
Musik 
- Musikgeschmack? (möglichst genau in % pro Genre)
Austropop
New Wave
80er

Was kann man da Empfehlen? Dachte an Superlux 681 mit Asus DGX.


----------



## Neo_One (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Habe mich jetzt nochmal in die Richtung des AKG K701 informiert und bin eig. auch interessiert. Nur nochmal die Frage: Hat eine Asus DGX auch genug Saft für diesen Kopfhörer?

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Darkseth (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn du die DGX schon hast, würde ich sagen, ist okay~. nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Gibt sicherlich bessere quellen, bei denen der K701 auch "besser" klingt. Ob es sich aber dafür lohnt, sich eine 100€ teurere Soundkarte zuzulegen...

Statt dem AKG K701 würde ich aber die sonderedition Q701 nehmen: http://geizhals.de/akg-q701-gruen-a577997.html
Ist zwar Grün, aber die grüne version ist für 179€ zu haben !
Verglichen zum K701, hat der Q701 wie auch der K702, ein austauschbares Kabel.

Klanglich hat der Q701 untenrum eine schippe mehr bass, und klingt nicht so "blutleer" im Tiefbass. Bei DEM Preis würde ich ganz klar den Q701 nehmen.

@ S754: Superlux + DGX könnte eine option sein. Ich behaupte aber, dass du NULL Unterschied hören wirst, zu deinem Onboard. Dein ALC 1150 ist der beste onboard sound bisher. Und ich selbst habe auch zwischen meinem ALC 888 (5 jahre alt) und einer Xonar DX (die 60€ verison) Gar keinen unterschied rausgehört.

Ich würde das Budget lieber mit nem besseren kopfhörer füllen, z.B. dem Takstar HI 2050. Relativ ausgewogen, bequemer als der superlux, klingt besser/sauberer, und ist besser verarbeitet.

Falls du was geschlossenes Suchst: Kingston HyperX Cloud. Ja, ein Headset. Es kostet aber bis 18. Dez nur 69€, und basiert auf einem 55-60€ Kopfhörer. Das sind also nur 10€ aufpreis dafür, dass du ein fertiges Mikro fest drangebaut hast, und mehr Zubehör.
So ziemlich das beste Headset bis 150€~, was Qualität und P/L angeht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Genau genommen ist der Kinston HyperX ja ein umgelabeltes Qpad qh85 mit mehr Zubehör welches auf dem von dir geposteten Takstar basiert wenn ich mich nicht ganz stark irre so schließt sich der Kreis wieder . Für den Takstar würde ich aber schon eine DGX dazu kaufen, beim Superlux 681 (nicht Evo) konnte ich auch keine Verbesserung des Klang von Onboard zu meiner Auzentech feststellen.


----------



## S754 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo, danke für die Antwort.
Der Takstar HI 2050 ist hier leider nicht erhältlich.  Import kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage, genauso wie geschlossene Kopfhörer oder Headsets.


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn es offen sein soll dann das Qpad QH85. Ist nix anderes als ein Takstar HI 2050 mit Mikrofon


----------



## S754 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich suche aber Kopfhörer und kein Headset. Außerdem kostet der 85€.


----------



## Thallassa (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bei Amazon.de wäre das Teil problemlos verfügbar - kostet 65€
Ist es wirklich Import, wenn man aus Deutschland bestellt? Die unterversorgte Schweiz muss da doch eh alles herholen


----------



## S754 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nö. Bei Amazon kostet der 88€. 
Außerdem will ich ein Köpfhörer, kein Headset


----------



## Thallassa (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich meinte den Takstar. Hier: Takstar HI2050 Stereo KopfhÃ¶rer HIFI KopfhÃ¶rer, offen: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ansonsten, das Mikro vom Qpad Qh-85 wäre abnehmbar, dann ist's ein Kopfhörer. Preislich lohnt sich das Teil auch da noch.


----------



## S754 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mit Versand sind es dann 68€, das ist zu viel. Maximales Budget sind 60€.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wegen 8€ machst du Faxen  außerdem sind laut Übersicht nur 65€ die Lieferung ist kostenlos. Andernfalls musst du eben den Kopfhörer gebraucht kaufen oder zu was billigerem greifen.


----------



## Neo_One (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Wenn du die DGX schon hast, würde ich sagen, ist okay~. nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> Gibt sicherlich bessere quellen, bei denen der K701 auch "besser" klingt. Ob es sich aber dafür lohnt, sich eine 100€ teurere Soundkarte zuzulegen...
> 
> Statt dem AKG K701 würde ich aber die sonderedition Q701 nehmen: AKG Q701 grÃ¼n Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Der Q701 war leider nur ein Angebot und ist nun wieder auf 220€. Leider. Dann wirds bald wohl nen K701. Soundkarte kann man ja irgendwann später nochmal gucken.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Neion (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich suche auch noch ein schönes Headset / Kopfhörer am besten von Beyerdynamic aber so recht weiß ich nicht welche kann Mich einfach nicht anscheinend.  Das mmx 300 hat das jemand?


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wie wärs mit dem AntLion Audio â€” AntLion Audio oder Samson Go Mic Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/321031-mein-headset-mod-dt770-pro-mic.html


----------



## Neion (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

würdet ihr die 990 pro als besser bezeichnen als die dt770, habe gerade die MMX300. find die nicht soooo pralle


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dt770 ist quasi das mmx300. auch der 990 ist der selbe, nur als offener kopfhörer


----------



## Darkseth (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was genau findest du an den MMX 300 nicht so pralle? Ohne das zu wissen, kann man nicht sagen, ob die dt 990 besser sind ^^


----------



## Neion (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hm ja weiß nicht der ton hört sich bei meinen neuen DT 770 Pro (250 Ohm) besser an, das MMX hat ja nur 32 Ohm weiß nicht ob es daran liegt.
aber ich finde ton bei 770er 250 ohm besser, nur schade das es nicht das gute micro hat wie beim mmx


----------



## Pixy (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage an die, die hier Ahnung haben.
Gibt es klanglich einen hörbaren Unterschied zwischen einem 32Ohm und einem 600Ohm Kopfhörer?

Da ich eine Asus Phoebus besitze und das Headset/Kopfhörer wirklich nur am PC nutzen möchte, wäre eine 600Ohm Version natürlich möglich.
Da ich eigentlich zu den MMX 300 tendiere, auch weil es diese gerade für 230€ gibt, leider aber nur die 32Ohm Version,wäre es eine wichtige Frage für mich.

Auch beschäftige ich mit alternativen wie dem DT 880.
Finde aber eine kompakt Lösung nicht schlecht, wegen dem Kabelsalat.
Das DT 990 soll im Vergleich zum 880 in allem Dingen kräftiger klingen, während das besagte 880 eher natürlicher klingt.

In erster Linie geht es mir hier aber um die Impedanz.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich erstmal dieses Problem behoben bekomme, bevor ich alles weitere überlege.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Man kann von der Impedanz nicht auf die Qualitaet schliessen. Der selbe Kopfhoerer mit unterschiedlicher Impedanz kann nach Anpassung des Pegels gleich oder unterschiedlich klingen je nach Design. Es spricht nichts Grundsaetzlich fuer oder gegen hohe/niedrige Impedanzen.
Oft sind aber hochwertige Kopfhoerer auch mit hohen Impedanzen. Z.b. damit Rauschen etwas unterdrueckt wird. Hohe Impedanz bedeutet, dass viel Energie benoetigt wird, um den Treiber in Schwingung zu bringen. Somit koennen z.b. induzierte Stoergeraeusche reduziert werden, da ihnen die Energie fehlt.
Die Frage ist, ob diese ueberhaubt hoerbar gewesen waeren, ob nicht woanders im System sinnvoller diese zu verhindern sind und ob der Kopfhoerer auch fuer dich gut klingt. Nur weil er wenig Rauschen hat (hoher Signal zu Rauschabstand) heisst es nicht, dass das Signal such sauber und wohlklingend dargestellt wird.


----------



## Jbfem (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich selber habe ein Sennheiser HD25 (Sennheiser HD 25-1 II - On Ear DJ KopfhÃ¶rer - Noise Reduction, Powerful bass response) allerdings 1 Generation seit über 10 Jahren im DJ und PC DJ Einsatz! Am PC benutze ich extra ein Modmic (https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...krofon-abnehmbar-ohne-Mute-Button::30494.html) was ich für eine Unschlagbare Kombi halte!!! Vielleicht könnt ihr diese Konfig auch in der Liste aufnehmen.



 Hohe Empfindlichkeit durch Aluminiumspulen 
 Sehr gute Geräuschdämpfung 
 Geringes Gewicht 
 Guter Sitz durch spreizbaren Kopfbügel 
 Steckbares Anschlußkabel mit einseitiger Kabelführung 
 Einseitiges Hören möglich 
 2 Jahre Garantie 

+ Alle Teile als Ersatz nachkaufbar !!! https://www.google.de/search?q=senn...y4CQAw#q=sennheiser+hd+25+ersatzteile&spell=1


----------



## C4_Tobi (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo,

ich suche einen Kopfhörer hauptsächlich fürs Zocken. Gespielt werden hauptsächlich Shooter. Gute Räumlichkeit und eine große Bühne wären optimal (wegen Gegnerortung). Budget liegt bei 250 €. Habe bereits den DT880 250Ohm getestet, allerdings war ich nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Angeschlossen soll das dann an eine Asus Phoebus. 

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was hat dir beim DT880 nicht gefallen, der Tragekomfort, warst du mit der Abstimmung nicht zufrieden?


----------



## C4_Tobi (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die Verarbeitung und der Tragekomfort sind sehr gut. 

Ich konnte in Spielen wie Bf4 nicht die Gegner orten. Das war mir alles zu ungenau. Das klingt vielleicht doof, aber mit meinem G35 Headset habe ich dieses Problem nicht. Gegner kann ich dort problemlos orten. 
(Nun kann ich as G35 nicht mit dem 880 vergleichen, letzteres ist eine andere Liga was den Sound angeht.)


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hast du mal die Surroundsimulation der Soundkarte (nennt sich glaub ich  Dolby Home Theater ausprobiert, einfach mal in Battlefield 4 die Einstellung bei Audio auf Hifi und Surround, in den Windowseinstellungen auf 5.1 und dann die Simulation dazu, bin grade mit der Simulation vom X-FI damit am testen klingt um einiges räumlicher nur Teamspeak kommt eben ziemlich verzerrt rüber.

Der DT880 hat bedingt durch seine Badewanne und geschlossene Bauweise allerdings auch nicht die beste Ortung wenn du dich mit weniger Bass zufrieden geben kannst würde ich dir mal den AKG Q701 an Herz legen, der spielt zwar sehr neutral gibt aber auch durch seine offene Bauweise Details besser wieder, in dem Preisbereich wirst du kaum einen Kopfhörer mit ner besseren Ortung finden. Den Kopfhörer gibts auch als K702 in der Studiovariante ohne diese Noppen am Kopfband wenn dich das stören sollte Ansonsten kannst du dir mal noch den Fidelio X2 anschauen der hat allerdings wieder nen recht kräftigen Bass ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings auch besser zum Orten geeignet als der DT880.


----------



## CSOger (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



C4_Tobi schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung und der Tragekomfort sind sehr gut.
> 
> Ich konnte in Spielen wie Bf4 nicht die Gegner orten. Das war mir alles zu ungenau. Das klingt vielleicht doof, aber mit meinem G35 Headset habe ich dieses Problem nicht. Gegner kann ich dort problemlos orten.
> (Nun kann ich as G35 nicht mit dem 880 vergleichen, letzteres ist eine andere Liga was den Sound angeht.)



Das G35 ist ja ein Stereoheadset mit Raumklangsimulation per Dolby Headphone.
(Wenn ich richtig liege)
Hast du das Teil mit der Simualation benutzt oder nur in Stereo laufen lassen?
Und beim 880 die gleiche Frage.
Wurde der Kopfhörer Stereo gefahren oder mit der Asus Karte ebenfalls Dolby Headphone eingestellt?
Und was hast du Ingame für Soundsettings eingestellt?
Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das man mit dem Logitech besser orten kann als mit dem Beyer.



Dissi schrieb:


> Der DT880 hat bedingt durch seine Badewanne und geschlossene Bauweise allerdings auch nicht die beste Ortung



Kenne ich nur als  halboffene Version.


----------



## C4_Tobi (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das G35 benutze ich mit Dolby Headphone.
Bei dem 880 habe ich erstmal nur die Dolby Home Theater Software benutzt. Bzw. mit der Rog Phoebus Software probiert.
Ingame: Auf Sourround und Kopfhörer gestellt.


----------



## CSOger (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



C4_Tobi schrieb:


> Das G35 benutze ich mit Dolby Headphone.
> Bei dem 880 habe ich erstmal nur die Dolby Home Theater Software benutzt. Bzw. mit der Rog Phoebus Software probiert.
> Ingame: Auf Sourround und Kopfhörer gestellt.



Das Spiel gibt Surround aus,und die Soundkarte setzt ihre eigene Simualtion auch noch drauf.
Kann eigentlich nicht klingen.
Surround Ingame aus und auf Stereo gestellt, Dolby Headphone. bzw Dolby Home Theater Software an.
Die Surroundsimualtion sollte wenn schon ne Soundkarte vorhanden dann auch nur die Software der Soundkarte übernehmen.

Wenn BF4 auf Ingame Surround gesetzt ist,wird auch die BF4 Simualtion benutzt.
In dem Fall sollte in der Soundkartensoftware Stereo eingestellt sein.


----------



## C4_Tobi (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hmm. ich hhabe den 880 Bereits zurückgeschickt. Möchte gerne noch von AKG den K702 oder so ausprobieren. Wenn mir der nicht gefällt muss wohl der 880 wieder her. Der hat mich was den Sound angeht mehr als begeistert.
Das G35 ist ja geschlossen. Würde nicht ein geschlossener Kopfhörer ebenfalls mehr bringen als das G35, um gegner gut zu orten? 

Danke!


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



CSOger schrieb:


> Kenne ich nur als  halboffene Version.



Stimmt ich verwechsle immer die drei Beyer Hörer welcher nun genau offen und geschlossen war .
Man kann aber sagen das der DT880 obwohl er offen ist deutlich mehr nach außen hin abgeschirmt ist und etwas "dumpfer" Klingt als beispielsweiße zb. ein Fidelio X1 der auch halboffen ist.


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



CSOger schrieb:


> Das Spiel gibt Surround aus,und die Soundkarte setzt ihre eigene Simualtion auch noch drauf.
> Kann eigentlich nicht klingen.
> Surround Ingame aus und auf Stereo gestellt, Dolby Headphone. bzw Dolby Home Theater Software an.
> Die Surroundsimualtion sollte wenn schon ne Soundkarte vorhanden dann auch nur die Software der Soundkarte übernehmen.
> ...



BF4 sollte auch surround sound stehen mit 5.1 ausgabe (wenn möglich. kenne die Möglichkeiten für BF4 nicht auswendig).
In der Phoebus software sollte dann die Surroundsimulation angestellt werden und auf KH ausgegeben werden. (Wenn BF4 nur Stereo ausgibt, kann die Phoebus Software da auch keine Richtungsinformation raus interpretieren).


----------



## CSOger (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> BF4 sollte auch surround sound stehen mit 5.1 ausgabe (wenn möglich. kenne die Möglichkeiten für BF4 nicht auswendig).
> In der Phoebus software sollte dann die Surroundsimulation angestellt werden und auf KH ausgegeben werden. (Wenn BF4 nur Stereo ausgibt, kann die Phoebus Software da auch keine Richtungsinformation raus interpretieren).



Warum sollte die Phoebus Software das im Gegansatz zur Creative nicht können?
Wenn BF4 auf Surround steht ist das schon eine eigene Simualtion.

Ich zitiere da auch mal *PCGH_Phil* 	 aus nem anderen Thread.

"Aus technischer Sicht würde ich aber auch einfach mal die  Surround-Simulation von Battlefield und ohne die der U7 ausprobieren.  Die Sound-Designer die bei BF4 am Werk waren, hatten schon Ahnung von  der Materie"

Gut zu hören wenn man im Treiber der Karte auf Stereo schaltet und im Game nun zwischen Surround und Stereo wechselt.
Stellt man im Game auf Stereo und schaltet die Simualtion der Karte (SBX,CMSS-3D für Creative Karten,Dolby für die Asus) an bzw. aus,hört man das auch.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wie gesagt Bf4 auf Hifi oder wahlweise Kriegsbänder allerdings ist da die Ortung durch lautere Geräuschquellen schlechter und Surround anschalten, danach die Surroundsimulation von der Pheobus an und fertig.


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

CSOger
Weil die räumlichen Informationen nur aus dem 5.1 Signal optimal entnommen werden können und nur so wirklich räumlichkeit entsteht, wenn man DolbyHeadphone oder VirtuelDolby oder wie es heißt nutzen willst. Es kann (und wird teilweise auch) zwar ein Steresignal interpretiert, dieses muss aber oft nicht stimmen und wird sich nicht so plastisch anhören. Also muss du daher wo du es nativ bekommst ein Surroundsignal bekommen (In diesem Fall aus BF4 da es eine 5.1 Ausgabe ermöglicht) und diese an die Soundkarte übergeben, welche das dann zum Stereosignal (mit oder ohne Surroundsimulation) umwandelt..




Mal eine kleine Anleitung für (theoretisch) optimalen Sound:


C:\Users\solariz\Documents\Battlefield 4\settings\
Hier liegt eine Datei mit dem Namen *PROF_SAVE_profile *diese bitte mit einem Texteditor (Notepad++, Sublime Text, Notepad) öffnen und bei "*GstAudio.SoundSystemSize*" bitte 51 für 5.1 oder 71 für 7.1 eingeben.
    Per Default steht hier 20 für Stereo. Den Wert "*GstAudio.StereoMode*" bitte auf 0 sowie "*GstAudio.YourSoundSystem*" auf 3 setzen.

    Das ganze sollte dann so aussehen:     

GstAudio.AudioQuality 1
GstAudio.CarRadio 1
GstAudio.SoundSystemSize 51
GstAudio.StereoMode 0
GstAudio.YourSoundSystem 3

Danach in der Treibersoftware der Soundkarte den ankommenden 6 Kanal Sound wieder auf Kopfhörer bringen, dabei hat man die wahl zwischen zwei (drei) Möglichkeiten.
1.) Man bricht es einfach nur auf Stereo ohne Surround Simulation runter
2.) Man benutzt eine Surround Simulation, welche entsprechend der einzelnen Kanäle das Geräusch mit einer HRTF überdeckt und so eine Räumlichkeit Simuliert.
Bei 2. gibt es bei der Phoebus zwei verschiedene Methoden, da die Phoebus zwei unterschiedliche Simulationen hat. Welche einen besser gefällt und besser funktioniert muss man selber entscheiden.


----------



## Neion (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kann mir von euch jemand für meine DT 770 Pro Kunstleder und oder Stoff ohrpolster empfehlen? Gruß


----------



## Vlexor (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sehr schöner Theard, echt aufschlussreich. 

Ich hätte diesbezüglich gleich mal eine frage zur Kaufberatung, wenn das hier auch passend wäre? 

Ich besitze im mom ein Logitech G35 7.1 Headset. Und wollte mir jetzt ein Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ohm Anschaffen.
Genutzt wird dasg anze zu 90 % für Shooter(Gaming) und sollte im gegensatz zum Logitech einem besseren klang natürlich dienen 
aber Hauptsächlich, der besseren Ortung. 

Meine hauptfrage wäre aber welches Mic zum Modden Am betsen geignet wäre um minimum die aufnahmequali der G35 zu erreichen.
Nutzung ausschließlich TS.

Mfg Vlexor


----------



## Johnny_Burke (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jedes anständige Mikrofon über 5€.

Ne im ernst, das Mikrofon vom G35 ist nix besonderes.

Ein Anständiges Mikro sollte es locker in den Schatten stellen.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samson Go Mic Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antlion ModMic Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn der Kopfhörer nur zum Orten sein soll würde ich einen offenen und relativ neutralen Kopfhörer kaufen optimal dafür wäre ein AKG 701 / 702 kostet allerdings etwas mehr.


----------



## Darkseth (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jap, das 5€ Zalman mic1 reicht schon um keinen Rückschritt zu machen.
Das G35 schirmt nebengeräusche besser ab, das Zalman mic klingt dafür ein wenig klarer.

Zum KH: Wie kommst du auf den DT 770? Muss es bassbetont sein? Muss es eine geschlossene Bauweise sein?
Ein offener DT 990 ist zum Zocken besser geeignet, weil er ne bessere räumlichkeit bietet. Ein offener UND neutraler AKG K612 sogar nochmal ein stück besser (wenn man einzig und allein die gegnerortung betrachtet)


----------



## Vlexor (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Guten Abend, danke erstmal im vorraus. 
Also zumindest ne bessere ortung als mein aktueller. Mir wurde das Beyerdynamic schon mehrfach empfohlen.
Bin aber auch gerne für andere Vorschläge offen, bitte Pro/Kontra.
Das mit dem Mic klingt ja schon mal Super! 
Über das offene hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht, nur mein bedachtes Schwierigkeit wäre, das meine Umbegungsgeräusche mich stören könnten.
Ebenfalls Meine erzeugten Geräuche die Regierung verärgert(Die 3 m hinter mir Sitzt). Da mein Pc im Wohnzimmer steht.

Ich bin ebenfalls noch auf den DT 880 (Halb offen) Gestoßen. der natürlich noch ein gutes stück teurer wäre.
Den Beyerdynamics modellen kontte ich positiver Bewetungen entnehmen als im Vergleich zu den AKG Modellen.

Ortung soll sich nochmal ein ganze Stück verbessern( was auch bei einem G35 nicht alzu schwer sein sollte^^)
Klanglich ist es aber auch ok wenn der Kopfhörer doch spaß macht anstatt nachher zu Flach oder Fad klingt.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bei Regierung in Handlungsnähe ist der 770 schon eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Darkseth (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ah, die freundin/frau zu stören ist durchaus ein grund.

Aber Achtung: Halboffen ist heir EXAKT das selbe wie Offen. Denn es ist "Nicht-Geschlossen", und lässt geräusche durch.

DT 770 wäre daher in dem Preisbereich durchaus ne ordentliche Wahl, besonders wenn du relativ kräftige bässe möchtest. Aber das scheinst du ja zu wollen  Kannst du ausprobieren, da machst du nix falsch.

Hinweis: DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm hat ein 3 meter langes gerades Kabel. DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm hat ein Spiralkabel.

Klanglich klingt die 250 Ohm verison eine Nuance "ausgewogener/sauberer". Viel unterschied ist da nicht.. Die einen sagen man hört den realtiv deutlich, andere hören nahezu null unterschied. Ich würde evtl nach kabel kaufen, oder nach vorhandener soundkarte).
Die 250 Ohm ist zudem bei gleicher Verstärkerleistung eine ecke leiser aufgrund des hohen Widerstands (aber nicht viel leiser, denn der Wirkungsgrad ist immer noch gleich).


Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX wäre schonmal gut, wenn du günstig bleiben willst. Etwas besser zum Zocken (klingt bei games gefälliger, auch die surround simulation ist besser) wäre die soundblaster Z für etwa 60 €~. Die bietet entgegen der Asus sogar hinten nen eigenen Kopfhöreranschluss. Du kannst da also kopfhörer UND lautsprecher gleichzeitig dran haben.

Bei einer der beiden soundkarten ist es egal ob 250 oder 80 Ohm, beide werden gut angetrieben werden.

Mikro: Das Antlion Modmic lässt sich wunderbar seitlich am DT 770 anbringen ^^


----------



## Vlexor (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Guten Abend, danke schon mal für diese ausführliche Antwort xD 

Also ist der Effekt der halb/ofenen Varianten gleich zu setzten, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Dazu was ich will bin ich mir nicht zu 100% im klaren. weil es einfach ohne probe zu hören, schwer vorzustellen ist.

zu den Kabeln, wenn das Kabel an sich lang genug ist stört es mich wenig ob geringelt oder grade^^ die 250 ohm Version soll in den höhen mitten besser sein und mehr dampf haben( Vorrausgesetzt die Soundkarte hat ne KHV funktion wie die Asus Xonar DGX)
Die bis jetzt auch in Planung war.

das mikro ist echt praktisch, dachte ich mir ebenfalls xD


----------



## BigBubby (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Man darf das ganze auch nicht überschätzen. Der 770 ist trotz allem auch ein studiokopfhörer. Viele finden es nur angenehmer, wenn nicht der gesamte druck auf das Ohr kommt und stattdessen nach außen weg geht. Außerdem ist es vielen auch unangenehm, wenn sie die Umgebung kaum noch wahrnehmen. 
Von der Ortung her ist es übrigens unerheblich wie die Kopfhörer sind. Ich habe in meiner Diplomarbeit die Ortung überprüft und mit geschlossenen kommt man bis aus 1-2Grad unterschied bei den Quellen. Wichtig ist da eher die Simulation und wie gut diese zu deinen Ohren passt.
Am besten wäre du gehst in ein hifi Geschäft und probierst es aus, was dir vom klang besser passt. Auch wenn der 770 etwas mehr druck in der tiefe hat, kann man das notfalls über den EQ etwas reduzieren.


----------



## Vlexor (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also ich war grade in Braunschweig in diversen hifi Geschäften und Märkten um evtl mal ein paar hörproben zu nehmen und mal wieder Fehlanzeige. Echt lächerlich das die nur mal wieder Schrott haben naja^^ das heisst dann wohl eher bestellen und Zuhause probe hören ^^


----------



## Stratton (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bitte löschen. Falscher Thread.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bei den Mackies verkaufen einige Händler das Stück für 139€ und andere das Paar für 139€ ... 

MACKIE CR4
Mackie - CR4 4" Multimedia-Monitor (Paar) : Monitore / Verstärker

Nein, hier ist wohl immer der paarweise Verkauf gemeint....


----------



## Stratton (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@Icedraft

Ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Bisschen seltsam.

Hab das jetzt aber nochmal im korrekten Thread gepostet. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nd-kaufberatung-faq-und-wissenswertes-82.html

Die Macies habe ich übrigens aus einem Deiner Posts


----------



## raketenspeed (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey.Ich überlege grade da mein Ozone Rage ST headset kaputt ging (als ich es kaufte stand in der beschreibung in ebay das die ware neu sei, und als ich die ware bekam war die verpackung schon offen von mein Ozone Rage ST und er hatte nen wackelkontakt usw. der jetzt dadurch garnicht mehr geht) einen neuen Headset zu holen der aber diesmal Surround ist.Der Surround Sound soll Super sein.Ich hab eben auch noch bemerkt das Ozone Rage auch eine 7HX Headset rausbrachte.Als ich meine Freunde fragte was sie für Headsets nutzen und was Sie mir empfehlen, sagten 70-80% von denen: Ich soll mir den Logitech G35 holen weil er einen Perfekten Surround Sound hat.Während der rest andere Headsets vorschlug wie z.b ein Headset das irgendwas mit Turtle oder so hieß.

Jetzt überleg ich grad eine Ozone Rage 7HX Surround Headset zu kaufen oder eine Logitech G35 Surround Headset.Die G35 ist zwar Teurer als die 7HX, aber mein Geld würde grad noch so dafür reichen.Was empfehlt ihr mir?könnt ihr mir helfen bitte?

ps.Ich habe einen Acer Aspire G5910 Predator PC.Ich weiß nicht ob er eine Surround Soundkarte hat oder nicht, aber USB Surround Headsets gehen ja auch.


----------



## jamie (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wie wär's, du liest dir erstmal den Guide durch? 
Dann dürften sich die meisten Fragen geklärt haben.


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sag mal, hast Du Dir die 1. Seite mal bewusst durchgelesen? Wenn es unbedingt ein Headset sein muss, dann ein QPAD QH-90 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 oder ein Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz (KHX-H3CL/WR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , evtl. noch ein Func HS-260 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , dann hört es fast schon auf mit den "brauchbaren" Kandidaten. Eine Kombi aus KH und Mic wischt mit den sonstigen Headsets immer den Boden auf.


----------



## raketenspeed (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habs schon durchgelesen, aber es muss halt ein Headset mit 7.1 also Surround sein.Und mir ist auch klar das ein Surround Headset kein echtes Surround hat^^.
Bei den Headsets aus deinem Link steht aber nix mit Surround?könnt ihr mir einfach sagen ob ich mir nun die 7HX holen soll oder die G35?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Lol den sourrund macht die software, da ist es egal welcher kopfhörer dranhängt


----------



## _PeG_ (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

wenn ich die preise aus den geposteten links sehe, da schlackern mir die ohren..  so viel geld habe ich einmal für ein roccat kave 5.1 in die hand genommen und das bereue ich bis heute!! 

Superlux Kopfhörer und wenn du z.b. den hier Superlux HD681 Kopfhörer in verbindung mit KÃ¶nig Electronic CMP-MIC8 - Konig CLIP-ON MICROPHONE: Amazon.de: Elektronik und einer ordentlichen soundkarte nimmst, dann haste für games nen bomben sound!! (nutze ich so, siehe signatur )


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn Du den Artikel wirklich mit Verstand durchgelesen hättest, dann wüsstest Du jetzt, das Surroundheadsets reines Marketing sind und ihr Geld nicht wert sind....


----------



## raketenspeed (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Könnt ihr mir nicht einfach sagen ob ich nun die 7HX oder G35 holen soll?
Weil ich war echt begeistert von meiner Ozone Rage ST.Aber sie hatte leider einige Wackelkontakte und dadurch geht sie ja nicht mehr.
Trotzdem Danke das ihr versucht mir zu Helfen^^.

edit: Ja das hab ich ja gelesen deswegen schrieb ich auch das Surround Headsets auch nicht echt sind.Und das hab ich auch von Freunden gehört das die nicht so Toll sind.Aber trotzdem würd ich einen "Surround" Headset haben.Ich hol mir ja auch danach nie mehr ein Headset.Sondern ich warte noch auf ein Soundsystem.Vorher würd ich noch aber ein "Surround" Headset haben.


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Können wir nicht, weil beide (für jemanden der schon weit besseres zum gleichen Preis gehört hat) mit Verlaub gesagt sch***** sind und Dir hier niemand bewusst eine Empfehlung geben wird dein sauer erspartes Geld in Plastikschrott zu investieren.


----------



## raketenspeed (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Aber ich wollte doch nur eine Empfehlung zwischen den 2 Headsets ;(.


----------



## jamie (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Lies doch einfach den Guide, in dessen Thread du hier postest. Dann weißt du alles, was du wissen musst. Falls du noch Fragen hast, helfen wir dann gerne. 



raketenspeed schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte doch nur eine Empfehlung zwischen den 2 Headsets ;(.


 Weder noch!


----------



## BigBubby (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also wenn du die Wahl hast zwischen Pferdescheiße und Kuhscheiße, was würdest du empfehlen?
Die beiden sind einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld. Deshalb können wir dir guten Gewissen nichts vom beiden empfehlen. 
Icedraft hat dir oben Empfehlungen gegeben. Aber wenn du eher deinem Bekannten vertraust, als den Leuten, die hier mehrere Dutzend unterschiedliche Geräte gehört haben und schon Jahre mehr an Erfahrung haben, dann kauf das was er meint oder was du meinst, aber dann frage nicht.


----------



## raketenspeed (24. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hol mir jetzt die G35 und Ende.Der Sound zwischen der 7HX und der G35 muss ja nicht eine Bomben Surround Sound haben wie z.b Ein Heimkinosystem (sowas würde auch ein Headset überhaupt nicht schaffen) oder so.Ich wollte einfach nur eine Empfehlung zwischen den beiden.Aber jetzt hol ich mir die G35...trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Torianator (24. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

solange du damit glücklich wirst  vielleicht holst du aber auch einen Superlux für 20€ und lässt ne Software Surround simulieren, und du hast dann mehr von 
ich muss allerdings sagen das einer bei uns mit der g35 zockt und mit dem Orten ziemlich genau ist. sein Mic klingt oft doof, aber das könnte auch an ihm liegen 

also nochmal, wenn du was vernünftiges haben willst, dann kopfhörer + mic kaufen, dann hast du im endeffekt besseren klang und dabei weniger geld ausgegeben oder wenn es unbedingt sein muss holst du dir ein headset in der Preisklasse des G35, qpad-qh85 (offene bauweise) oder kingston hyperxcloud (geschlossen)


----------



## BigBubby (24. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nur so. Wenn du dich damit mehr beschäftigst, wirst du feststellen, dass man mit heimkinosystemen einen schlechteren sourroundsound hat als mit einer guten simulation und kopfhoerern. Aber das willst du ja nicht wissen. Es ist btw das g35 wenn es nicht mehrere werden soll. 
Eine frage habe ich aber, kann es sein, dass deutsch nicht deine Muttersprache ist?
Die beste Ortung hatte ich z.b. indem ich 5.1 simuliert habe, aber den Center nicht ausgeben lasse. So hoerst du den Wechsel von links nach rechts, wenn er genau vor dir ist.


----------



## raketenspeed (24. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich kann Super Deutsch! ich kann kaum die Sprache meiner Mutter.
Ich hab noch meine Ozone Rage ST hier liegen, der ist halt defekt aber funzt halt manchmal.Ich wollt jetztmal fragen: mit welchem Tool hör ich denn Surround? ich hab vor 3 Monaten ein Razer programm genutzt und es war grauenvoll.Ich würd gerne hören ob der Sound dann wirklich wie Surround ist mit einer Surround Software die einen Headset Simuliert zu Surround.
Aber die G35 hol ich mir eh noch^^Ich kann ja bei der G35 auch Surround ausmachen und dann mit der Surround Software es Simulieren.Sollte mir die G35 Wirklich nicht gefallen, kann ich sie immer zurück geben weil ich hab wiederrufsrecht und bekomme die G35 bald.


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vielleicht bringt Dich dieser Artikel mal in die richtige Richtung... Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen? - Fragestellung: Marketing oder echter Vorteil?


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



raketenspeed schrieb:


> Ich kann Super Deutsch!



Dann achte mal etwas auf deine Rechtschreibung oder schau wenn du mit deinem Post fertig bist nochmal drüber ich habe auch keine besonders gute Rechtschreibung und möchte dich nicht kritisieren aber das Lesen deiner Post fällt sehr schwer.

Ganz ehrlich sowohl mit dem Ozone Rage ST als auch mit dem G35 kannst du machen was du willst, die Dinger sind der letzte Müll und ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich habe schon einige Freunde von Plastikhörern erfolgreich wegbekommen,  schlechter als das G35 kann es allerdings kaum werden. Wenn du keinen Kopfhörer + Mic kaufen möchtest würde ich dir für ein ähnliches großes Budget wie dem G35 ein Qpad empfehlen, gibt es als QH-85 bzw. 90 Version offen bzw. geschlossen. 
Der Kopfhörer basiert auf dem Takstar Hi-2050 (die geschlossene Variante auf dem geschlossenen Takstar allerdings vergessen wie das Modell heißt) und schlägt alle Headsets die ich bisher gehört habe deutlich, mit dem G35 ist das nicht vergleichbar.  Wenn du die geschlossene Variante kaufen möchtest kannst du auch zum Kingston HyperX Cloud greifen (gibt es in schwarz oder weiß). Das Headset ist ein Qpad QH-90 nur mit mehr Zubehör wie zb. Velour Ohrpolster, Kunstlederpolster sind auch enthalten und glaub ich sowieso drauf.
Mittlerweile gibt es auch eine neue Version mit integrierter Soundkarte (Cloud Gaming 2), wie die Kombination sich im Vergleich zu einem Qpad 1 + Asus Xonar DG schlägt kann ich nicht sagen.

Wenn du weniger ausgeben willst kann man auch ohne Bedenken zum Bifenix Flo greifen, für den Preis ist das Headset sehr anständig.


----------



## raketenspeed (24. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sry ich war vorhin müde -.-.Und auf Grammatik achte ich nie, eigentlich schreib ich alles immer klein.Regt euch bitte nur wegen Grammatik bei mir nicht so auf .
Die Ozone Rage ST ist überlaut, und der Sound Klang ist Extrem Deutlich, das hab ich fast nie bei anderen Headsets gehört.Ich versteh jedes wort, und alles was leise ist hör ich sogar laut.Mit welchem Tool könnt ich denn Surround nun Simulieren?Ich würds gerne kurz testen.


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Du musst das Razer Surround ? Software für individuell kalibrierten 7.1 Gaming-Sound auch mit einem gescheiten Kopfhörer hören, dann klappt es auch eher mit dem Genuß...

Oder z.B. SRS Audio Essentials - Download


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. April 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mit dem Ozon brauchst du überhaupt keine Surround Software zu testen das Ding hört sich so schon sehr bescheiden an.
Generell kenne ich die Sätze wie "also ich finde Headset A. klanglich super"wenn man allerdings nachfrägt was man schon gegen gehört hat bekommt man wenn überhaupt noch Apple Inear zu hören. Um einen Vergleich zu ziehen muss man eben einmal etwas besseres gehört haben, wie soll man auch sonst vergleichen können?

Wenn du hier schreibst und eine Empfehlung haben möchtest dann nimm doch einfach mal die Hilfe die hier gegeben wird an und kauf ein Headset welches dir jetzt schon oft empfohlen wurde, wenn es dir nicht gefällt kannst du es innerhalb von 14 Tagen immer noch zurück schicken und dir ein Logitröt kaufen.


----------



## FeariTeiru (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallöchen,

ich habe nun endgültig mein Headset schrott gekriegt (ja, G35!). Es hat sich aber ~ 3 Jahre gehalten, hab also nichts zu beklagen; ich hatte schon Headsets, die nach 2 Monaten kaputt waren, dank Kabelbruch.  
Daher suche ich nun ein neues "Hörgerät". Wie ich hier gelesen habe soll das G35 ja Schrott sein; ich kann das klanglich nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht wirklich etwas zum Vergleichen habe. Was wäre denn die Alternative zu einem Headset, wenn ich beim Gamen noch auf Teamspeak etc zugreifen möchte? Preislich sollte es maximal ~ 100€ kosten. Wichtig ist mir, dass es zu keinem Kabelbruch kommt und es über das Ohr geht. Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe!


----------



## XyZaaH (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hyper x cloud.


----------



## Darkseth (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wie behandelst du die denn, dass du so oft nen Kabelbruch hast? ^^


----------



## Berky (12. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nach fast 3 Jahren hab ich den Q701 auf meinem Kopf neu positioniert als gewohnt. Tataaa ! 1 bis 2 db Bass Anhebung durch geschlossenen Seal! Ich erfahre grad die Q701 neu (!)
 Jetzt ist der Bass am richtigen Fleck, und je nach Musik schon fast schon eine Prise zu viel. Auch der K712 den ich noch habe, neu positioniert am Kopf klingt für mein Geschmack fast schon wie ein Bassbomber.
 Beim Q701 muss ich auf meinem Kopf die Ohrmuschel weiter nach vorne verlagern, damit der Seal geschlossen ist, nicht mehr so ganz bequem wie vorher, aber tönt besser.

 Bis vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich ein Tip zu einem geschlossen Kopfhörer gegeben, das der Seal zur Basswiedergabe und dem gesammten Klangbild sehr wichtig ist. Bei offenen KHs ist die Auswirkung eines offenen Seals geringer, immerhin kann man so fälschlicher Weise das volle potential nicht heraus hören und das Klangbild falsch einschätzen/interpretieren.


Spoiler



In meinem Fall 3 Jahre lang  



 Leute, schaut wenn ihr probehört, das der Seal Komplett geschlossen ist . Besonders bei grossen Ohrmuschel wie die von AKGs


----------



## BigBubby (12. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Oder wer nicht so badewanne will achtet drauf es nicht zu schliessen


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ähnliche Erfahrungen habe ich auch schon mit meinem AKG K-271 MkII gemacht. Ohne Brille schließen die Ohrmuscheln erst wirklich ab, was sich  sofort im Tieftonbereich bemerkbar macht, selbst bei dessen Frequenzgang weit abseits einer Badewanne. Der Unterschied ist nicht extrem, aber eben schon gut erkennbar.


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was mich jetzt noch interessiert, ist welche soundkarte empfiehlt sich zu einem MMX 300 ?


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die gleiche wie zu einem DT990 plus angeflanschtem Mic ( denn nichts anderes ist das MMX300):

https://geizhals.de/beyerdynamic-custom-headset-gear-a961368.html (passend zu USTOM One Pro Plus, CUSTOM Street und CUSTOM Studio )

https://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-dgx-90-yaa0q0-0uan0bz-a795560.html
https://geizhals.de/fiio-olympus-e10-a828374.html

Oder wenn es etwas edler sein darf:
https://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-u7-90yb00ab-m0uc00-a943618.html
https://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-essence-stx-a398398.html


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ist der Unterschied groß zwischen externer und interner Karte ( also USB und PCIe)?


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Weniger anfällig gegenüber Störeinflüssen (Störgeräusche etc.) sind auf jeden Fall die externen Soundkarten. Klangtechnisch ist extern auf keinen Fall schlechter.


----------



## XyZaaH (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kommt drauf an wie gut die Karte an sich ist. Externe Karten übernehmen jedoch schwerer Störungen aus dem PC.


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Okay, dann werde ich da mal schauen. Möchte nämlich umsteigen auf das MMX. Bisher hab ich das G930, was nicht schlecht ist, aber so ein Boost in Soundquali hätte ich schon gerne, ohne dafür ein Komplett-Headset aufgeben zu müssen.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn es unbedingt ein Headset sein muss, dann eines von denen hier: https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-141972 da passt wenigstens das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. 

In allen anderen Fällen ist eine Kombi aus Kopfhörer und Micro einem Headset vorzuziehen.


----------



## kC0pter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja, ich will wieder ein Headset und nicht so eine Kombi 
Hatte mir auch überlegt das G933 mal anzuschauen, aber nachdem ja alle so hochauf "begeistert" waren davon, wollte ich gleich was gescheites in der Headset-Ecke habe.


----------



## Promized (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi,

bin derzeit auch am suchen. Es sollte etwas geschlossenes sein, da ich die Abschirmung  mag und das es nicht so sehr nach außen hin kommt. Bass sollte auch vorhanden sein (so das Explosionen gut klingen haha)

War deshalb am überlegen, da ich das Headset eig. soweit nur bzw. fast nur zum zocken nehme was ich denn nun nehmen soll... Da ja die Tipps IMMER lauten, man solle sich Kopfhörer + Mic holen, wäre meine Wahl eigentlich ein Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro in der 250 Ohm Variante. Sollte doch ein guter Kauf sein oder? Könnt ihr noch ein Mikro dazu empfehlen? 

Wichtig wäre mir halt auch in Shootern, dass die Ortung der Gegner sehr präzise hin haut. Deshalb bzw. generell wollte ich mir auch noch eine ordentliche Soundkarte anschaffen, da ich denke das es besseres als den Onboard Sound meines Mainboards (MSI X99S Gaming 7) gibt oder? 

Mein Budget wären so um die 270 € bekommt man dafür etwas ordentliches? 

Was das Thema angeht bin ich leider nicht so auf der Höhe.. Leider habe ich hier in der Nähe von Leipzig keinen Hi-Fi Laden oder so den ich kenne wo ich z.B. solche Kopfhörer testen kann. MM, Saturn etc. führt solche Sachen ja nicht 

Danke im Voraus. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar die mir hilft


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

https://www.musikhaus-korn.de/de/infocenter/filiale-leipzig-connewitz

[url]http://www.deejayladen.com/de/Laden/Deejayladen%2BLeipzig

Rock-Gear.de | Equipment für Musiker | Rock-Gear.de

Gitarren Shop für Ibanez, Hagstrom, Höfner, Martin ... Neue Musik
[/URL]


----------



## Promized (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Oh danke für die Links. Das ist jetzt natürlich peinlich.. xD Tja wenn man zu doof zum googlen ist  Werde wohl da mal vorbei schauen. 

Bleibt wohl nur noch die Frage nach Soundkarte und Mikro xD 

Danke erst mal


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Für Teamspeak und Skype reicht schon ein Zalman Mic-1 allerdings muss man etwas Glück haben hatte schon ein paar Freunde die ihreres zurück schicken mussten weil es gerauscht hat. Ansonsten ist natürlich immer das Antlion Modmic eine Überlegung wert wird mittlerweile auch über Caseking vertrieben, die neue Revision ist allerdings etwas teuer. Wenn man sich alleine im Raum aufhält kann man sich auch ein Tischmikro anschaffen zb. das Samson Go Mic.

Wenn du keine 3D Simulation brauchst würde ich mir eine externe "Soundkarte" kaufen passend wäre hier ein FiiO E10k allerdings müsste man das Mikrofon weiterhin am Pc anschließen, eine Alternative wäre hier die Xonar U7.


----------



## Promized (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke für den Tipp. 

Da ich ab und an mal Tutorial Videos auf YouTube mache bzw. in Zukunft demnächst irgendwann mal mehr in diese Richtung gehen möchte, was empfiehlst du da für ein Mic? Bleibt es bei dem Antlion Modmic? 

Bezüglich der Soundkarte habe ich ja z.B. bei der Xonar U7 in den Rezensionen gelesen, dass sie wohl so gar nicht fürs Gaming geeignet ist und das ist mir schon relativ wichtig. Wie beschrieben wegen der Ortung und so :o 

Wie wäre denn diese hier? Ist die besser? Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo interne PCIe Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r Ist aber eine interne.

EDIT: Ist das MMX 300 eigentlich eine empfehlenswerte/ernstzunehmende Alternative? Irgendwie hört man ja von vielen Seiten alles mögliche xD

Grüße


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja was heißt nicht zum Gamen geeignet  soweit ich weiß ist die Simulation nicht die Beste allerdings halte ich sowieso nichts davon ich spiele meine Spiele immer über Stereo und gib dann ingame in Counter-Strike für Kopfhörer bzw. in Battlefield Kopfhörer Stereo aus. Um einen DT770/990 zu betreiben reicht die U7 völlig aus.
Wenn du irgendwann mal semiprofessionell Streamen / Videos aufnehmen möchtest würde sich auch ein teureres Mikro lohnen da müsstest du mal ansagen was es kosten darf.


----------



## Promized (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich denke mal um ein professionelleres Mikro werde ich mich später kümmern werde wohl erst mal das Antlion Modmic nehmen. Für den Anfang sollte das doch reichen nehme ich an. 

Alles Klar danke. Stimmt es denn eigentlich, dass eine externe Soundkarte wie die U7 deutlich mehr Nachteile hat als eine interne Soundkarte wie z.B. die Phoebus :O? Wie gesagt kenne mich auf dem Gebiet nicht so aus^^ und laut bestimmten Foren gehen die Meinungen hier irgendwie auch deutlich auseinander


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich würde sogar sagen das eine externe einen großen Vorteil hat und zwar ist das die Abschirmung. Mit internen Soundkarten kann man große Probleme mit Störsignalen im Sound bekommen, der oft beworbene EMI Schield ist im Großen und Ganzen eine Verarschung des Kunden ich habe bisher keine Soundkarte gesehen die gegen Störsignale abgeschirmt war wenn es welche im Gehäuse gab. Weiterhin ist eine externe Soundkarte deutlich zukunftssicherer und meisten nicht auf Treiber angewießen die momentan bei vielen internen Karten auf Windows 10 Probleme machen. Nachteile kenne ich keine.


----------



## Promized (17. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Alles Klar vielen Dank erst einmal für die Aufklärung   Mal schauen, was das Probehören der Kopfhörer ergibt ^_^


----------



## Promized (18. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So, habe nun zum DT 770 Pro 250 ohm gegriffen. Hat mir beim Test am meisten zu gesagt. Zusätzlich habe ich eine Asus Xonar U7 gekauft, da sie bei Conrad für 69,99 € im Angebot war. 

Ich muss schon sagen.. Ist mit meinem alten G35 mal so gar nicht vergleichbar. Da liegen ja wirklich Welten dazwischen. Hätte ich um ehrlich zu sein echt nicht gedacht. 

Der Windows 10 Treiber funktioniert auch super bisher. 

Habe derzeit alles auf Standard Einstellungen, wenn ich Musik höre, dann habe ich das Programm Dolby Home Theater auf "Musik" stehen. Wüsste jetzt auch auf die schnelle nicht, was ich an den Einstellungen generell verändern soll  

Wird sich dann wohl beim zocken zeigen 

Danke noch mal für die Tipps!

Edit: Sorry für "Doppelpost"


----------



## Neion (18. September 2015)

*Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also ich kann nur sagen dt770 250 Ohm + ansteck mic, kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Hatte vorher alles mögliche an Headsets, aber keins hat mich so überzeugt wie das dt770, hatte auch das mmx 300 aber nur in der 32 Ohm die hat mir aber nicht zugesagt. Soundkarte habe ich eine soundblaster z


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (19. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Dissi schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar sagen das eine externe einen großen Vorteil hat und zwar ist das die Abschirmung. Mit internen Soundkarten kann man große Probleme mit Störsignalen im Sound bekommen, der oft beworbene EMI Schield ist im Großen und Ganzen eine Verarschung des Kunden ich habe bisher keine Soundkarte gesehen die gegen Störsignale abgeschirmt war wenn es welche im Gehäuse gab. Weiterhin ist eine externe Soundkarte deutlich zukunftssicherer und meisten nicht auf Treiber angewießen die momentan bei vielen internen Karten auf Windows 10 Probleme machen. Nachteile kenne ich keine.



Meiner Erfahrung nach kann eine externe Soundkarte weiterhin Störgeräusche mit sich bringen, zumindest bei aktiven Lautsprechern und bei Anschluss über USB (selbst wenn USB nur für den Strom dient und der Sound optisch übertragen wird).
Ich sehe bei externen Karten dennoch weitere Vorteile. Allein die Tatsache, dass man alle Anschlüsse und Steuerelemente leicht erreichbar auf dem Tisch hat. Je nach Gehäusegröße gibt es zudem keine Platzprobleme z.B. mit der Grafikkarte. Es sind auch leichter mehr und/oder größere Anschlüsse (XLR) möglich.
Nachteile könnten theoretisch durch den längeren Signalweg über das Kabel entstehen, aber das halte ich im normalen Einsatz für unerheblich.


----------



## dreasgvm (22. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe diesen Artikel gefunden bei meiner Suche nach dem idealen Kopfhörer - hier herrscht Unklarheit ob man nun einen neuen Thread erstellen oder hier posten soll; ich poste erstmal meine 2-3 Fragen hier:

Es soll ein Kopfhörer hauptsächlich zum Spielen am PC sein - Single-Player Blockbuster wie GTA5, The Wicher 3, Fallout 4, etc. pp. Da ich meine Freundin nicht stören möchte, soll es ein Geschlossener (Over-Ear) werden, auch wenn die Bühnenbreite dabei zurückstecken muss (außerdem höre ich dann weniger von ihren Bauer-sucht-Frauentausch-Serien  ). Gelegentlich auf (Dienst-)Reisen etc. nutze ich ihn auch für Filme/Musik. Da soll er vor allem in Filmen guten Sound liefern, aber eigentlich gehts nur um Spiele. Momentan verwende ich einen günstigen Sennheiser (HD 201), der soll nun abgelöst werden durch etwas Gutes, Preis angepeilt ca. 150€, absolute Schmerzgrenze 250€.

In meinem Rechner steckt eine Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series, müsste so 5 Jahre alt sein. Diese ist mittels internem Kabel mit einem Kopfhörerausgang vorne am Gehäuse des PC's (Fractal Design Define) verbunden. Ich habe meine 5.1-Anlage (Denon, Canton) per 3 Stecker (Front, Rück, Center+Sub) an der Soundkarte stecken, also nicht über Digital verbunden - hatte ich damals so gemacht wegen EAX. Theoretisch könnte ich sie aber auch optisch betreiben, bin mir aber nicht über die Vor-/Nachteile im Klaren.

Meine Favouriten:

Sony MDR-1AS
beyerdynamic 709093 Custom One Pro Plus
beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80 oder 32 Ohm

Frage 1. Meinen aktuellen 'Billig'-Sennheiser habe ich an der Frontbuchse meines Gehäuse-Steckers. Wenn ich mir jetzt einen guten Kopfhörer mit höherer Ohm-Zahl und so weiter zulege - wird er dann unterversorgt an der Frontbuchse, d.h. müsste ich ihn dann direkt hinten an der Soundkarte einstecken, wo aber momentan die Anlage schon dran steckt? Wenn ja, was hab ich für alternative Möglichkeiten?

Frage 1,5. Es gibt ja auch extra Kopfhörerverstärker. Wäre es sinnvoll, so zwischen meinem Kopfhörer und PC zu betreiben, um den Kopfhörer optimal zu füttern?

Frage 2. Ich habe drei Favouriten ausgewählt. Welchen könnt Ihr ggf. hinsichtlich der Ortung im Raum am ehesten empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Darkseth (23. September 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Zuerstmal:; Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: (5/31/2015: Beyer COP+ and Shure 1540 added)
Hier werden alle möglichen KH bei games gestetet, in verbindung mit einer surround simulation (dolbi headphone).

Sony MDR1: Kann man nehmen. geschlossen, bassbetont. Probier, ob er bequem genug ist, ansonsten dürfte er für seine 160€~ eine gute Wahl sein.

Custom One Pro: Hmm.... Für 140€~ ist er "okay". Die 180€ (mit 20 covern und son kram) eher weniger!!. Hauptsächlich empfehlenswert, wenn du den KH auch unterwegs nutzen willst. Falls nicht, wäre ein DT 770 eine ganze stufe besser. Zudem hat der CoP "nur" kunstleder. Kann unbequemer empfunden werden, als velour.

DT 770: Bassbetont, höhenbetont. Bühne sollte soweit ichweiß minimal besser sein...  Die reine gegnerortung soll gut sein, sprich "richtungsortung/bühnendarstellung". Die bassbetonung soll die ortung aber erschweren  Der CoP hat da den winzigen vorteil, dass du ihn in einer Bass-stufe relativ "neutral" her einstellen kannst, sodass der bass nicht übertrieben wirkt. Würde aber persönlich den Custom Studio vorziehen, der dürfte das bessere Gesamtpaket bieten für zu hause.

Alternative zum Custom, da dein Budget bis 250 hochgehen kann: Beyer Custom Studio. Während der dt 770 noch etwas besser ist als der custom pro, ist der Custom Studio sogar BESSER als der DT 770 (bessere mitten, knackigerer bass). Kombiniert mit den "custom"- vorteilen. Sehr gute Wahl für nen geschlossenen, und der beste allrounder den ich kenne. Machst nix falsch damit.


Frage 1:  Die Ohm angabe sagt erstmal nur aus, wie viel spannung du brauchst um den KH anzutreiben. Mit lautstärke hat das ers tmal wenig zu tun. Wichtig hierfür wäre der Wirkungsgrad. Ein 250 Ohm beyerdynamic kann z.B. lauter sein, als ein 62 Ohm AKG K701  Als beliebtes extrembeispiel.
Das Frontpanel wäre in dem Fall, sofern an der titanium angeschlossen, auch nur ne verlängerung zur soundkarte sein.

Du scheinst an der soundakrte deinen Denon 5.1 AV-Receiver angeschlossen zu haben? Wieso steckst du den Kopfhörer nicht dort an? Gerade die Beyerdynamics, die an eine höhere Ausgangsipmendanz abgestimmt sind, sollten gut mit AV-Receivern harmonieren können ^^ Ich würde es zumindest so machen.

1.5: Nein. WENN du nen Kopfhörerverstärker kaufst, dann im idealfall direkt mit nem DAC dazu (womit deine titanium vollkommen ersetzt wird). Wobei auch einige die Titanium als DAC behalten, und einfach nen KHV kaufen. z.B. den o2. Wäre aber overkill finde ich. Die meisten kopfhörer in der preisklasse sollte eine titanium problemlos antreiben können!

2: Oben genannt.. ICH persönlich würde zum Custom Studio greifen. Wäre in dem Budget unter den geschlossenen meine erste wahl, einfach weil das quasi 4 Kopfhörer in einem sind, und er klanglich auch zum Preis passt.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich schließe mich hier mal an. Ich habe schon etliche Threads gelesen und tendiere Richtung Beyerdynamic. 
Bis jetzt hatte ich zb ein G930 und HyperX Cloud, welches jetzt von einem KH + SK ersetzt werden soll.

Hatte bis jetzt leider noch nicht die Möglichkeit umfangreich Probe zuhören.

Meine Kandidaten:
Beyerdynamic DT-880 Edition (600 Ohm):  200€
Beyerdynamic Custom Studio (80 Ohm):     195€ (wegen der guten Mic Erweiterung)
Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro (250Ohm):         150€
evt ein AKG 701
bin für weitere Alternativen offen.

dazu jetzt eine SK.

Zu meinen Fragen: 
1. Die Unterschiede bei den dt 990 und dt 880: 
1.1: Klang: 250 vs 600 Ohm Version (und dt 990 600Ohm vs dt880 250Ohm)
1.2: Edition vs Pro: Anpressdruck und Kabel verschieden?

2. In vielen älteren Threads wird zb zu einer fiio e10 geraten, die es mittlerweile hier nicht mehr gibt, oder nur noch zu höheren Preisen. Ist die (oder Nachfolger) dann immernoch gut vom P/L? Alternativen?

3. 600 Ohm an einer USB-SK ?

4. Da ich zurzeit recht viel CS:GO spiele ist mir die Ortung der Gegner schon sehr wichtig. Hab dazu auch schon bisschen gelesen, aber kann zb eine E10 das gut darstellen? Und was muss ich in CS:GO einstellen?
In BF kann man ja einfach ingame surround für einen KH berechnen lassen. Da muss die SK dann nichts mehr simulieren und ein e10 reicht auf jeden Fall.
Die zweite Option die man in BF hat ist: ingame 7.1 einstellen und diesen Sound dann von der Sk auf Stereo herunterrechnen lassen und dann so Surround zu erreichen. Braucht die SK in diesem Fall diese Dolby.. (oder wie die auch alle heißen) Technologien oder schafft das auch eine Fiio E10?
In CS:GO hat man leider meines Wissens nach nicht, wie BF die Möglichkeit einen erweiterten Stereo-Modus zu aktivieren..

5. Wenn ich ein Zalman Mic1 nutze, kann dies dazu führen dass die Leute im TS zb mein Sound (oder sogar sich selbst) durch die offene Bauweise eines DT990 hören?

ACHTUNG: Das was ich hier schreibe hab ich mir nur angelesen. Es könnte also grade beim Thema Surround Fehler von mir geben.


----------



## JPW (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich kann dir schonmal den Tipp geben, dass sich die 600 Ohm Variante eigentlich nie lohnt. 
Statt den Aufpreis nimmt man dann lieber direkt was besseres.

Dazu kommt noch die Schwierigkeit den anzutreiben.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

250vs600 macht klanglich keinen Unterschied. Also wenn dann zur 250er greifen.

Rest war mir zu viel Text


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der AKG K 702 ist momentan in recht vielen Läden auf 176 € gefallen.
AKG K 702 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Steckt da eine dauerhafte Preissenkung hinter? Das scheint mir recht viel zu sein und wirkt eher wie ein befristetes Angebot, dafür allerdings sind das recht viele Läden.

Und seh ich das richtig, dass 701 und 702 prinzipiell die gleichen Kopfhörer sind, was die Tonwiedergabe angeht?


----------



## Harlekin1781 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich selber nutze den Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro (250Ohm)   nach dem ich von Sennheiser weg bin!    und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden   (konnte circa ~60 Kopfhörer im Musicstore Testen )    aber ich würde ihn nicht Bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen    der Klang wird nicht um sonst als analytisch im Studio/Mastering bereich angegeben   ! Das gefällt Längst nicht jedem  und fast noch wichtiger  Reagiert wirklich manches mal Zickig  wenn die Soundtreiber reinpfuschen . Mir ging es zb. bei der Asus U7 so das sich einfach kein wirklich Neutraler Modus finden Wollte .Schlechtere MP3´s werden auch zum Horror  denn der DT 990 Pro  stellt jeden Fehler dar   

Aber alles in allem würde ich meinen Beyerdynamic´s  Nie wieder Her geben .

mfg.Harle


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache frage ich lieber kurz hier nach.
Ich habe seit zwei Jahren den Philips Fidelio X1 bei dem die Ohrpolster jetzt langsam sehr verstaubt / schmutzig sind, es nicht mehr so angenehm ist ihn aufzuhaben. 
Nun habe ich mich an den Support gewandt ob ein Tausch von Philips gegen Kosten übernommen wird allerdings wurde dies abgelehnt ich soll mir doch bitte passende Ohrpolsterüberzüge kaufen und vermeiden an den Ohrpolstern rum zu doktern da diese wohl verklebt sind.
Auf meine Anfrage ob solche Überzüge nicht das Klangbild verfälschen würden wurde mir gesagt dass die "Mitte" ja frei sei und daher keine Gefahr bestünde.. nur finde ich keine besagten Polster die ich kaufen könnte. 
Hat jemand schon mal die Polster vom Fidelio gewechselt oder irgendwelche Bezüge die ich kaufen könnte?


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ha genau aus dem Grund habe ich meinen X1 verkauft! Solange der X1 noch Up to Date war konnte man Ersatzpolster bei Philips nach ordern, aber nur kurze Zeit nach dem EOL gabs nix mehr und das wird beim X2 nicht anders sein! 
Mein Tipp is den X1 verkaufen und wenn dir das Klangbild gefallen hat entweder einen Hifiman HE-400i bzw. s kaufen oder den Sennheiser HD650 bei denen wirst du Jahrelang Ersatzteile bekommen. Du könntest natürlich ganz Vorsichtig die Pads abnehmen (wegen dem Kleber) und dann im Schonwaschgang Waschen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja den 650 fand ich schon vom Hören etwas anders, mehr typische Sennheiser Badewanne und ich möchte den Fidelio ungern abgeben. Ich hab jetzt mal die Ohrpolster mit ner Fusselbürste und Zewa etwas sauber bekommen trotzdem wären solche Ersatzpolster natürlich super hat da niemand Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## BigBubby (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jetzt werde ich vermutlich erschossen: Aber mal mit Dampreiniger probiert?


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dampreiniger


----------



## BigBubby (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

da hat meine Tastatur ein F geschluckt. Dampfreiniger.


----------



## S754 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo!

- maximales Budget?
200€

- offen oder geschlossen?
offen

- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden?
nein, brauch ich nicht - hab ein MSI Z97 Gaming 5 mit ausreichendem KH Verstärker, da sind zwei Texas Instruments OPA 1652 drauf die bis zu 600 Ohm können

- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %)
40% Musik, 30% Spiele, 30% Gespräche übers Internet

- Musikgeschmack? (möglichst genau in % pro Genre)
ich leg mich da nicht fest

-Quelle(n):
PC (mit obigem MoBo), Stereoanlage (Platte, CD) mit Denon PMA-520AE Verstärker

Hab im Moment einen Superlux HD681 und möchte ein wenig upgraden. Schwanke zwischen AKG K 701 und beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition. Wo liegen die wesentlichen Unterschiede? Warum gibt es zwei versch. Versionen vom beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition (250 Ohm und 600 Ohm) und inwiefern unterscheiden die sich?


----------



## BigBubby (17. März 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

260 und 600 unterscheiden sich nimma gross. Unterschied ist bei den 770 nur zur 80(?)ohm variante zu hören. Warum gibts die Unterschiede? Unterschiedliche Studiostandards. Sind schließlich Studiokopfhörer. Zu den AKG kann ich nicht viel sagen. Am besten probehören.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (21. März 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

- maximales Budget?
60€

- offen oder geschlossen?
offen

- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden?
Wird nicht benötigt

- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %)
40% YouTube/Musik, 30% Gaming, 30% Teamspeak

- Musikgeschmack? (möglichst genau in % pro Genre)
50% EDM, 50% House


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. März 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Würde ich nen Takstar hi-2050 empfehlen den bekommt man je nach Angebot für 60€ oder eben etwas mehr.


----------



## Icedaft (21. März 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Alternativ: img Stage Line MD-6800 (22.1180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## captaincrash0815 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was haltet ihr vom SoundblasterX H7 Headset ?


----------



## WarPilot (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

- maximales Budget?
200€


- offen oder geschlossen?
geschlossen


- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden?
ja


- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %)
20% Musik/Youtube, 70% Spiele, 10% TS/VoIP


-Quelle(n):
PC (Creative X-Fi Fatality)


----------



## buxtehude (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

vermutlich suchst du over-ear-kopfhörer (ohrumschließend). hier einige vorschläge:

Audio Technica ATH-MSR7 ab 165€
Audio Technica ATH-M50x ab 155€
Beyerdynamic DT770pro ab 140€
Shure SRH840 ab 135€
Sony MDR-1R ab 150€


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

bitte löschen - danke !


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin zusammen.

Mir fiel gerade mal auf, dass der AKG K 701 seit etwa einem Monat auf 149 Euro gesunken ist und dort dieses mal ziemlich stabil bleibt.
Preisentwicklung für AKG K701 weiß (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind jemandem genauere Gründe bekannt? Wird der 701 in nächster Zeit etwa abgelöst?


----------



## Meroveus (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die Preise für die DT Reihe von Beyerdynamic, sind doch ebenfalls auf dieses Niveau gesunken. Ich denk sie haben nur die Preise der Konkurrenz angepasst.


----------



## buxtehude (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

das könnte auch mit den unzähligen kritiken am kopfband des AKG K701 zu tun haben, die dem ruf dieses modell insgesamt geschadet haben.

außerdem sind inzwischen schon einige zeit der K702 (175€) und Q701 (160€) auf dem markt, so dass der K701 mehrere konkurrenten aus dem eigenen haus hat, die den preis von knapp 150€ (für mich persönlich) kaum noch rechtfertigen.

*genauer betrachtet könnte man die beiden o.g. modelle als nachfolger (bzw. sogar als verbesserte versionen) des K701 bezeichnen.


----------



## LukasGregor (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

er wird jetzt nicht mehr in AT sondern China gefertig - Gott sei Dank scheinbar mittlerweile  ohne "Killernoppen".


----------



## syntaxhighlight (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey Leute,

ich hoffe und denke ich bin hier richtig im Thread (auch wenn ich schon 2 Hörer habe).

Ich habe seit kurzem (Januar) einen DT-990 Pro(250 OHM) samt ModMic V4. Seit gestern einen DT  880 Pro. (600 OHM).

Aktuell habe ich noch keinen Dac oder sonstiges, lediglich meinen Onboard Sound des ASROCK Z97 OC Formula, welches den Realtek ALC 1150 Chip drauf hat.. ASROCK beschreibt ihn als 600 OHM KHV.

Beim DT 990 Pro war ich relativ zufrieden mit, allerdings habe ich dann mal bei nem Kollegen probe gehört mit dem DT 990 Pro, an einem Fiio E10K. War nochmal ne klasse besser. Allerdings möchte ich keinen Fiio mir zulegen, sondern möchte eine vernünftige Möglichkeit meine Kopfhörer noch qualitativ besser zu befeuern, zu dem habe ich das Realtek + ModMic Problem. Das Mic ist einfach total leise, muss es auf 100% Lautstärke und +30 DB Micboost stellen, um überhaupt was aus dem Micro zu bekommen. Bei meinem Kollegen mit ner noch eingebauten ASUS DGX läuft das Micro allerdings tadellos, und braucht nicht mal den Micboost welcher zu starken Rauschen führt.

Jemand ne Lösung für mich parat?

LG


----------



## LukasGregor (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mach einfach ma einen eigen Thread auf und schreib ein Budget dazu
LG


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Juhuuu, gestern nen Sennheiser HD 598SE für 115€ neu bei Amazon.fr. geschossen.
Heute steht der wieder bei 229€.
Hab zwar den Fidelio X2, aber die Kinder werden ja auch mal größer...


----------



## buxtehude (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

du glücklicher. verfolge den preis schon seit ca. 2 wochen, gerade jetzt schießt der preis in die höhe 
(bei amazon.it kosten die gerade 150€)

aber egal, hab gestern endlich den Philips SHP 9500 erhalten. das teil ist für den relativ geringen preis der hammer


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



buxtehude schrieb:


> du glücklicher. verfolge den preis schon seit ca. 2 wochen, gerade jetzt schießt der preis in die höhe
> (bei amazon.it kosten die gerade 150€)
> 
> aber egal, hab gestern endlich den Philips SHP 9500 erhalten. das teil ist für den relativ geringen preis der hammer



Wollte eigentlich gar nicht, da ich ja erst den Fidelio X2 gekauft habe, aber ich habe Kinder und die feiern schon die tolle Technik. Die sind zwar erst 4 und 7 aber klauen mir jetzt schon immer den KH. 
Da passt es ja.
Eigentlich bin ich auf nen T70 scharf.


----------



## buxtehude (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

oh ja, der T70 ist schon ein leckeres teil, aber kostet nochmal ne ecke mehr euros 

und der X2 wäre auch was für mich, muss momentan aber langsam machen. hab innerhalb der letzten 2 monate 4 KH zusammen gekauft.


----------



## LukasGregor (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das ist eine Sucht...fängt man einmal an kann man nichtmehr aufhören


----------



## buxtehude (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ja leider hast du recht 

und dabei habe ich bislang auch nur (halb)offene KH gekauft. dann fehlt mir also noch mindestens ein geschlossener...


----------



## LukasGregor (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

geht mir genauso(SHP 9500 über Amazon US 109 - sehr verlockend )

...nur brauch ich keine geschlossenen - für unterwegs gibts ja In-Ears


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Schlimm ist das!
Das ganze fing mit meinem G35 Logitrööt an.
Das war auf also musste was neues her.
Also letzten Monat erst mal n Scarlett 2i2, Auna CM001B, XLR Kabel, Fidelio X2, Kopfhörerständer gekauft.
Diesen Monat dann die JBL LS 305 Bundle Set, und dank des Forums, da man ja freundlich ist und anderen hilft und auf einmal sieht, wow da gibt's nen super KH zum spott Preis, den Sennheiser HD 598SE.
Infiziert bin ich denke ich schon längst, oder geht das wieder vorbei?


----------



## LukasGregor (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

sobald das Konto leer ist


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sodele, der HD598SE ist da! 
Dachte schon der kommt net, wegen dem unverschämt günstigen Preis. 2 Tage später war der ja wieder bei 220€. (Hatte da schon mal Probleme mit Alternate, GraKa bestellt. Preis war hammer, Kam jedoch nur die normale Version und die andere war leider nicht mehr lieferbar. Beim Rückversand war auf einmal die Karte angeblich weg, Geld nach 4 Wochen auf dem Konto ohne jeglichen Kommentar.)
Was soll ich sagen,. Klasse Teile, guter Tragekomfort, Zubehör ist vorbildlich und Qualität auch. Ohrpolster kann mann wechseln, nur wo gibts die in schwarz? Ist ja ne SE.


----------



## buxtehude (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

bei e*ay gibt es welche in schwarz, aber ob die wirklich auf den HD598 SE passen, sollte man beim händler sicherheitshalber anfragen.
bei ama*on gibt es auch welche, die aber nicht passen bzw. eine schlechte qualität haben sollen.
ansonsten bei sennheiser direkt mal anfragen.

übrigens: was sagst du zum sound der SE?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



buxtehude schrieb:


> bei e*ay gibt es welche in schwarz, aber ob die wirklich auf den HD598 SE passen, sollte man beim händler sicherheitshalber anfragen.
> bei ama*on gibt es auch welche, die aber nicht passen bzw. eine schlechte qualität haben sollen.
> ansonsten bei sennheiser direkt mal anfragen.
> 
> übrigens: was sagst du zum sound der SE?



Klasse Sound, leider nur kurz gehört. Mal warmspielen.
Und dann werde ich definitiv berichten. Finde aber, das die änlich wie der Fidelio X2 klingen und auch n schönen Bassbereich haben.
Also vom Tragekomfort her, sind die aber besser und die Polster kratzen nicht so und auch die Wärmeentwicklung ist besser.


----------



## buxtehude (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

das hört sich schon mal gut an. muss die auch nochmal ausführlich im laden probehören.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



buxtehude schrieb:


> das hört sich schon mal gut an. muss die auch nochmal ausführlich im laden probehören.



Klare Kaufempfenlung bis dato. Der macht einfach nur Spass, leider war ja nur die SE im Angebot. In Braun fand ich den eigentlich schöner. Witzug ist ja der Gewichtsunterschied. Woher kommt des? Das 2. Kabel oder dem Blei in der Farbe? 
Warum macht beim Fidelio x2 das Kabel eigentlich Geräusche beim berühren. Beim HD598 aber nicht?


----------



## Reap (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich hoffe und denke ich bin hier richtig im Thread (auch wenn ich schon 2 Hörer habe).
> 
> ...



Du willst keinen E10K ABER eine "vernünftige Möglichkeit deine Kopfhörer qualitativ besser zu befeuern"? Hm?
Nimm den E10K + Creative Soundblaster Play 2 oder ASUS Xonar U3 für das Mikro. Oder nimm eine DGX für beides, wenn das Budget knapper ist.


----------



## buxtehude (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@BBQ-Pirat: meinst du geräusche, wenn das kabel an der kleidung reibt? ist es vielleicht ummantelt?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja ist es, mit einer Art Kunststoffummantelung.
Also wenn man mit dem Finger übers Kabel geht dann kann man das sehr deutlich wahrnehmen.


----------



## buxtehude (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ach so, blöderweise sind die ersatzkabel leider nicht ganz günstig, wie ich gerade sehe.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



buxtehude schrieb:


> ach so, blöderweise sind die ersatzkabel leider nicht ganz günstig, wie ich gerade sehe.



Na wenns n Mangel ist, dann wirds reklamiert. Weiss halt nicht, ob das normal ist?
Liegts daran das es ein offerner ist?


----------



## buxtehude (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

nein, das soll wohl an der ummantelung liegen. darüber haben sich in verschiedenen foren schon mehrere leute beschwert, die sich daran stören.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Beim X1 habe ich auch Geräusche wenn ich ans Kabel komme nicht laut und eigentlich auch nicht störend passiert eigentlich nicht ungewollt, ist übrigens nicht mehr das mitgelieferte Kabel allerdings aus einem anderen Grund.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das passiert leider auch bei den besten Kopfhörern. Die Harman Kardon Noise Cancelling haben das leider auch, was das Gerät ad absurdum führt....


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Gibt's denn dann ne Lösung dafür?
Oder ist das halt so? ein anderes Kabel? Hatte gedacht die Schleifgeräusche vom Finger über den Kunststoffbezug übertragen sich  per Körperschall?
Oder sind das Interferenzen? Kenn das wohl bei billigen in Ears , wenn man joggen geht. Das kann einem schon den Nerv rauben!

Das Kabel vom HD %98 passt ja nicht, gelle? Oder ist die Belegung identisch?
Warum hat das eigentlich so ne komische Kerbe? Damit ich Original Zubehör kaufen muss?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So Leute hier die Antwort vom Sennheiser Support bezüglich der Ersatzpolster für den HD598SE:

_zur Klärung Ihrer Anfrage möchten wir Ihnen auf diesem Wege folgende Antwort übermitteln:

Gern helfen wir Ihnen weiter.

Hier können Sie auch diese Ohrpolster nutzen:

Sie können das gesuchte Ersatzteil bei jedem Sennheiserhändler bestellen.

Artikelnummer: 094738

Bezeichnung: Ohrpolster HD 595

Alternativ finden Sie Im Ersatzteilshop die gesuchten Ersatzteile:

Shop

Für weitere Fragen zu unseren Produkten stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich gerne zur Verfügung.
_

Das ist doch klasse, falls das die Originalen sind die jetzt drauf sind, dann bin ich happy. 
Denke werde zeitnah mal welche ordern.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange bei soetwas der Support ist.


----------



## buxtehude (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

cool, dann hat sich das ja mit den ohrpolstern beantwortet. hast du auch was zum kabel gefragt oder erfahren?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nee, das mache ich mal als nächstes. Philips hat ja n guten Service.
Aber so wie ich das hier gelesen habe, scheint das mit dem Geräusch durchs Kabel ja normal zu sein.

Stört mich jetzt unwesentlich, da ich mich ja wenig bewege vorm Rechner. Aber wenn man es einmal weiß ...


----------



## buxtehude (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

komische frage: hört man das reiben beim X2 nur links, wo das kabel ist oder auf beiden seiten?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Gute Frage. Ich meine beidseitig. Werde später mal testen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sodele,

also es ist eigentlich nur an der Kabelseite, auf der anderen Seite schwächer. DAs Geräusch haste aber auch, wenn du über Muschel, Hörer, Kopfgüel streichst.
Also sind es eindeutig Körperschallgeräusche.
Der Kopfhörer war überigens dabei abgestöpselt. das beruhigt schon mal. Aber trotzdem nervt es.
Naja, nichts desto trotz ist es ein fantastischer Hörer.
Da ich jetzt den Vergleich zum HD598 heb (Der macht kaum Geräusche), muss ich sagen der X2 ist basslastiger. Also zum zocken ist der Sennheiser erste Sahe und für Musik, Videos, etc... der Philips.
Ich behalte aber beide.  
Bei dem Preis für den HD 598SE konnte ich halt nich widerstehen. Bereut habe ich keinen der beiden Käufe!


----------



## buxtehude (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

danke dir schon mal für die infos. werde mich nach angeboten (ggf. gebrauchte HD598) umsehen


----------



## syntaxhighlight (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Reap schrieb:


> Du willst keinen E10K ABER eine "vernünftige Möglichkeit deine Kopfhörer qualitativ besser zu befeuern"? Hm?
> Nimm den E10K + Creative Soundblaster Play 2 oder ASUS Xonar U3 für das Mikro. Oder nimm eine DGX für beides, wenn das Budget knapper ist.


Ja das Ding ist, mir wurde in nem gewissem HiFi Forum abgeraten den E10K zu nehmen für den DT 880 im 600 OHM. Da wurden unter anderem presonus HP 20 genannt Objective 2 + Odac 


buxtehude schrieb:


> danke dir schon mal für die infos. werde mich nach angeboten (ggf. gebrauchte HD598) umsehen




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja der Fiio E10k würde schon reichen um einen DT880 zu betreiben von einem Kollegen weiß ich allerdings das der Umstieg auf einen Objective 2 Odac einen hörbaren Unterschied brachte ist eben eine Stufe über dem Fiio allerdings auch von Kaufpreis.


----------



## LukasGregor (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also..

1. ist das eine andere Preisklasse...O2+ODAC ist super, bin gespannt auf die Variante mit KH Eingang. (muss mal wer Tyler in den Arsch treten, dass er ihn endlich veröffentlich)

Wenn du den Fiio nicht willst, schau dir mal den SMSL M3 an....ähnliche Preisklasse.

SMSL SD 793II (SMSL DAC SD-793II Wandler mit innen: Amazon.de: Elektronik) - ist noch günstiger aber hat nur einen optischen Eingang und keinen USB.


----------



## buxtehude (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

falls noch interesse am Massdrop x Fostex TH-X00 Mahogany/Purpleheart besteht: den KH gibt es noch 13 stunden bei massdrop für 399$ plus 15$ versand nach D.
die "purpleheart" version kostet 50$ extra. verschickt werden soll ab 30.09.2016


----------



## syntaxhighlight (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Dissi schrieb:


> Naja der Fiio E10k würde schon reichen um einen DT880 zu betreiben von einem Kollegen weiß ich allerdings das der Umstieg auf einen Objective 2 Odac einen hörbaren Unterschied brachte ist eben eine Stufe über dem Fiio allerdings auch von Kaufpreis.





LukasGregor schrieb:


> Also..
> 
> 1. ist das eine andere Preisklasse...O2+ODAC ist super, bin gespannt auf die Variante mit KH Eingang. (muss mal wer Tyler in den Arsch treten, dass er ihn endlich veröffentlich)
> 
> ...




Ich habe mich von Th*mann beraten lassen, und auch im H*Fi Forum allerdings bin ich bisher noch auf keine für mich passende gute Lösung gestoßen, bzw halte ich es für nicht optimal.

Mir wurde bei obigen Shop empfohlen einen Presonus HP-A3 zu kaufen, angeblich wäre es nicht möglich mit einem Fiio E10k oder dem obigen genannten SMSL 3 zu betreiben da diese wohl nicht ausgelegt wären für 600Ohm. Nun, ich stehe deutlich auf den Schlauch. Ich werde einfach mal SMSL 3 sowie den Fiio testen. Wenns mir nicht gefäält, dann kommts eben wieder zurück. Allerdings liebäugele ich auch mit dem O2+ODAC. Wäre auf jeden Fall eine gute investition auf längerer Basis auch. Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden.

Grüße


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja ich hätte mir eben die 250 Ohm Version geholt damit hättest du ihn ohne Probleme mit dem Fiio betreiben 600 Ohm kann wirklich leise werden, gibt zwar Leute die auf die 600 Ohm schwören ich habe allerdings keinen Unterschied hören können.
Ansonsten der O2+Odac ist eben was richtig feines wenn du bereit bist das Geld zu investieren machst du auch nichts falsch.


----------



## LukasGregor (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Berichte uns mal wie deine Tests verlaufen...


----------



## syntaxhighlight (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja mit den 600Ohm hab ich mich überreden lassen,  bin hier im örtlichen Musik-Store gegangen... Und hab den 250 sowie 600 Ohm gehört. Hab mir einfach den 600er andrehen lassen, mittlerweile frage ich mich auch warum ich den genommen habe. Nun ja, egal. Hab ich nen Grund direkt nen gutes Gerät zu kaufen, als ein mittel Ding ala Fiio E10k. Werde euch berichten sofern der O2+ODAC hier bei mir eintrifft. Bestellt ist er seit gerade eben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja der Fiio ist auch kein schlechtes Gerät, ich meine wir vergleichen hier einen 100€ Kopfhörerverstärker mit einem 250-300€ teuren. Nur reicht der für einen so schwer anzutreibenden Kopfhörer eben nicht aus in der Preisklassse gibts es allerdings nicht besseres möchte ich mal meinen.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kauf dir ne pre amp und dann nen Shyt Lyr2 
Du benötigst doch im Endeffekt nur ne DAC und kannst dann daran jeden AMP durchschleifen (Ausgang vorausgesetzt). Und wenns dein alter Hifi Verstärker ist.

Der O2Odac reicht auch nicht für 600 Ohm!

Mal was anderes, nach nem enstpannetne WE habe ich endlich, nachdem ich wieder zu HAuse bin, meinen FiiO Olympus e2K testen können.
Das ist ja pervers, was aus so nem kleinem Metallkasten kommen kann. Ich bin echt begeistert! Danke Prime Day. Hätte den sonst net gekauft. Habe ja schon nen Sacrlett 2i2.


----------



## criss vaughn (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo zusammen,

da bereits mehr als genug Threads existieren, nutze ich der Übersicht-halber den Einkaufsführer-Thread 

Ich suche einen guten All-Rounder (ja ich weiß, der war gut ) der über einen Onkyo TX-NR737 betrieben werden soll. Einsatzgebiet sind 50:50 Gaming zu Film/Musik. Gehört werden Alternative, Soul, R'N'B und Rap der alten Schule, sowie ab und zu Elektro und Klassik. Bei Filmen sind es meist Mystery- und Krimi-Serien, wirklich Filme laufen über die 5.1. Eingeschossen habe ich mich so ein wenig auf den Philips Fidelio X2, bin bei dem offenen Konzept allerdings noch ein wenig unsicher. Ein Bekannter hat den Custom One Pro Plus von BD in den Raum geworfen, jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass dieser kaum vergleichbar ist, da geschlossen und andere Preiskategorie. Ich weiß, Pauschalaussagen sind sinnfrei, doch wollte ich mal nach der allgemeinen Meinung zu den beiden Hörern fragen und / oder auch Alternativvorschläge für den genannten Einsatzbereich abklopfen. Ein guter Freund nutzt die Beats Studio Wireless, allerdings kommt aus den 380 € Dingern mMn nicht viel mehr außer "Bumm" 

Thx


----------



## LukasGregor (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ich würd sagen du darfst dir gerne einen eigen Thread aufmachen....kann dir schonmal so viel sagen...es wird auf selber Anhören hinauslaufen


----------



## criss vaughn (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> ich würd sagen du darfst dir gerne einen eigen Thread aufmachen....kann dir schonmal so viel sagen...es wird auf selber Anhören hinauslaufen



Huh, dann ist natürlich die Frage, ob ich überhaupt einen Thread aufmachen sollte .. ach, was solls


----------



## Tommy1911 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der fiio e10k ist ein gutes Gerät, klanglich verdammt gut. Aber es fehlt im definitiv die Leistung für einen Kopfhörer mit 250 Ohm oder mehr. 
Meine DT990 fingen am Fiio bei rund 80% an zu clippen. Der Fiio war am Ende. Die Lautstärke okay, nicht besonders laut. 

Hab die DT990 dann beim kumpel an einer alten Asus Xense gehört. Es ist ein brachialer Unterschied.  Alle Bereiche werden deutlich angehoben, die Mittel werden präsenter, der Tiefton kräftiger die Höhen Detailierter. Man merkt, dass im DT990 endlich das Potenzial geweckt wurde. Der M3 ist hier noch schwächer. Der wäre für 250 Ohm noch weniger geeignet. :/

Folgend kam ein Asus Impresario in mein Equipment, welcher stark genug war für die DT990 und aktuell sogar der Yulong U100. 

Für die AKG K701 oder Ultrasone 840 wäre der fiio perfekt. Auch die 80 Ohm Variante der DT770 sollte der fiio locker schaffen. 

Für die 250 Ohm sollte ein anderer KHV oder DAC gewählt werden. 
Fiio hat noch den K5 im Angebot. Kostet 150€
Der kleine Lake People G103 wäre ebenfalls brauchbar. 

Ansonsten mal bei Ebay nach den Yulong U100 Ausschau halten.  andere habe ich noch nicht getestet. 

Aber ich kann definitiv sagen, dass 250 Ohm mit dem fiio e10k keinen Spaß macht. Auch wenn die Beyerdynamic einen hohen Wirkungsgrad haben.


----------



## XMode (19. August 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo zusammen  
Da meine alten Kopfhörer leider so langsam Macken entwickeln, bin ich auf der Suche nach neuen. Sie sollten so ca. 100€ kosten. Genutzt werden sollen sie sowohl für Musik (hauptsächlich Rock und Metal), als auch für Gaming (Soundkarte ist vorhanden). Nach Möglichkeit sollten sie offen sein und nicht allzu basslastig.  Würde mich freuen wenn jemand ein paar Tipps hätte


----------



## RC Shad0w (11. September 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hab jetzt mal ne dumme frage. Wie kann ein Stereo Headset Raumklang erzeugen, wenn es nur mit einem 3.5mm klinke angeschlossen wird. Ich dachte darüber kommt nur 1 Analoges Signal Links + und -, Rechts + und -. Wie wird das dann simuliert, wenn das von der Soundkarte/Chip auf dem Mainboard erzeugt wird.
Ich hab zwar hier Seite 1 gelesen aber es ist mir trotzdem nicht klar.


----------



## LukasGregor (11. September 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die bessere Frage - du hast 2 Ohren, wie machen die das?

Durch minimale Zeitunterschiede zwischen Links und Rechts und vers. "Lautstärken" errechnet es dein Gehirn


----------



## RC Shad0w (11. September 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja schon klar. Ich hab vielleicht die falsche Denkweise. Bei 5.1 hab ich Vl,Vr,Hl,Hr als Kanäle die jeder einzeln angesteuert werden und wo ein Ton dann zeitversetzt abgespielt werden kann. Aber wie funktioniert das über 1 Kabel


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2016)

*Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vielleicht bringt das Licht ins Dunkel: Dolby Virtual Speaker: simuliert Surround-Sound – Teufel Blog

Virtueller Raumklang – Wikipedia


----------



## LukasGregor (11. September 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mhm...es reichen 2 Quellen, da du ja auch nur 2 Ohren hast und die Treiber sitzen direkt vor diesen.

Die Berechnung können verschiedene Dinge übernehmen...neben Soundkarten, welche auch verschiedene Methoden verwenden, kann es in vielen/den meisten Games, die Game-Engine selbst bereits besser - dann ist nurnoch eine Stereosoundkarte nötig.


----------



## RC Shad0w (11. September 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Dankeschön


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das ist der Grund, warum "Gaming-Supersurround-Headsets" Schwachsinn sind. Die Simulation erfolgt nur softwareseitig und kann von jedem guten Kopfhörer um ein Vielfaches besser dargestellt werden.


----------



## RC Shad0w (11. September 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jup. Habs verstanden ✌
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir in meinem Thema noch helfen die passenden Kopfhörer zu finden. Wäre klasse
Neuer Kopfhörer Wireless bevorzugt


----------



## Supes (14. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey Leute!

Bin auch ein bisschen verwirrt ob ein eigener Thread okay ist, oder ob Kaufberatungen zu Kopfhörern hier rein sollen.  Ich schreibe nun aber einfach mal hier...

Ich bin vor kurzem mit meiner Freundin zusammengezogen und sie ist (schon) ein bisschen genervt von der Geräuschkulisse wenn ich zocke.  Brauche daher nun ein paar Kopfhörer!

Anspruchsvoll bin ich diesbezüglich nicht. Mein Soundsystem ist ein Edifier C2 Plus 2.1, Soundkarte ist eine Sound Blaster Audigy FX und ich bin damit zufrieden. Brauche entsprechend auch keine Kopfhörer erster Klasse. Eine erste Google-Suche brachte mich zu Superlux HD330. Hier soll man wohl noch Velour-Pads von Beyerdynamik DT770 draufmachen können und hätte dann was ordentliches. In anderen Foren auch empfohlen sind die Superlux HD681 (EVO). Ich war dann erstaunt, aber auch froh, dass man scheinbar schon unter 50€ was bekommen kann, wenn man nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll ist. Hier aber werden jetzt wieder nur welche in der Preisklasse deutlich über 100€ empfohlen. Meint ihr, ich muss/sollte auch so viel ausgeben? Oder reicht was günstigeres wie oben genannt nicht auch?

Und: Passt meine Soundkarte, wenn es was der unteren Preisklasse wird? Oder sollte ich hier trotzdem nachrüsten?

Danke!

EDIT

Ach ja, ganz vergessen: Die Kopfhörer sind eigentlich nur fürs Zocken, Musik höre ich nur sehr selten.


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was hast du denn momentan für Kopfhörer / Headset?
Wenn deine Freundin sich gestört fühlt hast du wohl einen offenen / halboffenen Kopfhörer folglich wirst du wohl zu einem geschlossenen greifen müssen um die Geräusche nach außen zu senken. Der Superlux ist für den Preis super habe meinen immer noch zwar nicht mehr im Einsatz weil nach fünf Jahren das Kopfband durch ist ansonsten wäre er allerdings nicht voll funktionsfähig. Allerdings ist der Kopfhörer halboffen bzw. meiner Meinung nach offen also für dich keine Wahl.
Auch muss dir klar sein das du mit geschlossenen Kopfhörern automatisch lauter sprichst wenn du also mit Freunden übers Teamspeak usw. zockst oder gerne mal einen Wutanfall bekommst wird das für deine Freundin nicht weniger störend sein .
Für 50 Euro wirds schwer was zu bekommen mir würde spontan jetzt nur als Headset das Bitfenix Flo einfallen mit dem man halbwegs was anfangen kann und welches geschlossen ist. Für um die 60 Euro gibts auch eine geschlossene Version von dem Takstar HI 2050 mir fällt aber gerade der Name nicht ein kann aber später mal schauen wenn ich am Pc sitze.

Bei Kopfhörern bekommt man im Prinzip das was man bereit ist zu zahlen, für 100 Euro bekommst du entsprechend etwas besseres als für 50 solang man zu keinem Müll greift. Wenn du bereit bist mehr auszugeben ist ein Beyerdynamic DT 770 schon klar besser.


----------



## BigBubby (15. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Du hast schon richtig erkannt. Die Superlux HD681 (EVO) sind vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn man keinen höheren Anspruch hat. Wenn du wirklich eine gute Klasse besser werden willst, wären es die eben benannten DT770. Das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied. Hier könnte man noch sagen, dass Preis und Mehrwert auf eine Gerade liegen. Dadrüber wird es oft schon schwieriger zu sagen obs besser oder nur anders wird. Zumindestens für 0 8 15 Audiohörer. Trainierte Ohren hören natürlich noch mal deutliche Unterschiede.


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So endlich daheim ich habe den Img Stage Line MD-6800 gemeint der ist je nachdem wo man einkauft für knappe 60€ zu erwerben, ist geschlossen und soll dem Takstar HI-2050 sehr ähnlich klingen welcher wiederum ein nachempfundenes Klangbild des DT-880 besitzt, letztere habe ich beide schon gehört und kann das bestätigen.


----------



## Icedaft (15. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Den habe ich selbst und für das Geld ist der echt O.K..


----------



## Supes (16. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Morgen

Danke für eure Antworten!



> Was hast du denn momentan für Kopfhörer / Headset?



Aktuell nutze ich nur mein Edifier Lautsprechersystem, habe noch keinen Kopfhörer und hatte nie welche. Am Verstärker vom Edifier ist zwar ein Eingang für Kopfhörer, aber der kann nicht mal mein Handy-Headset richtig befeuern. Bei Horizon 3 beispielsweise höre ich Musik und teilweise Umgebungsgeräusche normal, mein Auto aber nur seeehr leise. Klingt ein bisschen, als würde es mein Headset für ein 5.1 System halten, bei dem dann aber ein paar Lautsprecher fehlen...



> Wenn deine Freundin sich gestört fühlt hast du wohl einen offenen / halboffenen Kopfhörer folglich wirst du wohl zu einem geschlossenen greifen müssen um die Geräusche nach außen zu senken.



Naja, ich denke, dass auch bei einem halboffenen weniger raus kommt, als aktuell bei meinem Lautsprechersystem. Aber je leiser, desto besser, das stimmt natürlich.

Was Teamspeak & co. angeht: Das ist kein Problem, ich bin der totale Singleplayer-Typ. Bin alle paar Wochen mal ein bisschen am Skypen, aber mehr ist da nicht. Wutanfälle, jah, gut. Das kommt vor. Aber damit muss sie dann leben! 

Der IMG Stage Line passt preislich noch, danke für den Tipp! Könnt ihr mir da was im Vergleich zu den Superlux HD330 oder HD681 (EVO) sagen?

Ich warte jetzt aber mal noch die Amazon Cyber Monday Woche ab. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, und es gibt ein gutes Angebot. Gestern waren jedenfalls schon irgendwelche Funkkopfhörer von Sony reduziert.


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vergiß funk. Die sind selbst im 500€+ bereich eher bescheiden.


----------



## Supes (16. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Vergiß funk. Die sind selbst im 500€+ bereich eher bescheiden.



Ok, gut zu wissen. An sich ist so was kabelloses ja schon praktisch, aber wenns zu Lasten dessen geht, wofür der Kopfhörer eigentlich da ist - zum Hören! - ists natürlich witzlos. Der da gestern hat gute 50€ gekostet, da dachte ich mir dann schon, dass das eher nicht taugen kann.

Bitte liebes Amazon, schenke mir ein Angebot für den DT770! Dass es im Falle schnell geht mit dem Bestellen: Zum Zocken und selten mal Musik den mit 250 Ohm nehmen? Ich brauchs ja nicht so abartig laut, dass mir das Trommelfell bald platzt. Aber ein bisschen Krach muss er trotzdem machen können... und brauche ich definitiv einen Kopfhörerverstärker o.ä., oder soll ich erst mal mit der Audigy FX probieren, obs mir reicht?


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

250Ohm ist gut. Hab ich auch zu hause.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich würde es einfach mal am Audigy FX versuchen wenn nicht tauschte um und nimmst die 80 Ohm Version klanglich wirst du keinen Unterschied hören möchte ich behaupten.
Der Beyer soll angeblich aber minimal von einem Kopfhörerverstärker profitieren selbst habe ich ihn auch nur ohne gehört und kann daher keinen Vergleich geben.
Zum Img Line MD-6800 kann ich nichts sagen denn hatte ich bisher nicht auf und auch nicht in der Hand vielen Meinungen zufolge klingt er allerdings dem Takstar HI-2050 sehr ähnlich nur eben geschlossen, daher etwas dumpfer, etwas weniger räumlich dafür etwas druckvolleren Bass. Der Takstar hat mich sowohl klanglich als auch haptisch fürs Geld beeindruckt, hat ein relativ(!) neutrales Klangbild mit etwas verstärktem Bass hat mich etwas an meinen Fidelio erinnert. Von der Verarbeitung und den verwendeten Materialien ist der nochmal ne ganze Schippe besser als der Superlux aber das ist kein Wunder für 30€ kann man eben nicht alles erwarten.


----------



## Supes (17. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es die HD-681 EVO bei Thomann für 29,99€ gibt und will die jetzt einfach mal bestellen. Günstiger wirds eh nicht und wenn ich mir die Bewertungen so durchlese, bin ich überzeugt, dass der passt!

Allerdings hätte ich jetzt gerne noch einen Audio-Hub oder so was. Will ja nicht immer hinter den PC krabbeln, wenn ich zwischen Lautsprechern und Kopfhörer wechsle. Bei Thomann finde ich mich aber null zurecht was das angeht, wäre daher super, wenn mir jemand was entsprechendes verlinken würde. So günstig wie möglich bitte. 

Danke!


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der war soweit ich weiß nie teurer aber ich würde dir wirklich raten den Aufpreis für den Takstar oder den geschlossenen in Kauf zu nehmen der Unterschied zum Superlux ist spürbar und der Kopfhörer ist nach 3 Jahren nicht durch.


----------



## Supes (17. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Auf Amazon gibt es eine Bewertung zu dem IMG, bei dem auch Bezug zum 681 Evo genommen wird. Der Schreiber empfindet den Klang des IMG gegenüber dem 681 als zu schrill und metallisch. Meint, er würde die Höhen Überbetonen und dadurch verfälschen. Insgesamt sei er zwar trotzdem ausgewogen, aber wer etwas weniger aggressives wolle, der solle sich lieber den 681 EVO ansehen. Die Bewertung wird dann ein bisschen diskutiert, mancher schließt sich an, und er schreibt später, dass er den Klang des IMG optimieren konnte, indem er Schaumstoff/Filz zwischen Treiber und Ohrpad gelegt hat. Auf solche Operationen habe ich aber ehrlich gesagt keine Lust...

Da hier die beiden verglichen werden und der 681 EVO besser weg kommt, hatte ich mich nun eigentlich eher auf den eingeschossen. Bei Thomann liest es sich ja auch ordentlich. Sicher ist der nix für besonders audiophile Menschen, aber für mich muss es doch reichen!? 

Mit Takstar meinst du den HI-2050? Wo bekommt man den denn überhaupt noch? Finde spontan keinen deutschen Shop, der ihn noch hat.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Auf Ebay gibts noch einen der praktisch neu sein soll nur 3 Stunden benutzt ansonsten finde ich momentan auch nichts. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das der schwammiger klingen soll das der Superlux der ist selbst nicht sonderlich präzise..


----------



## Supes (17. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Dissi schrieb:


> Auf Ebay gibts noch einen der praktisch neu sein soll nur 3 Stunden benutzt ansonsten finde ich momentan auch nichts. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das der schwammiger klingen soll das der Superlux der ist selbst nicht sonderlich präzise..



Nee, also per Shipping Company muss das nicht sein. 

Na gut, bei deinen Bedenken zum Superlux warte ich dann doch noch die Cyberweek ab und hoffe, dass da was vernünftiges zu einem guten Preis zu schnappen ist.


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Man muss bedenken,  dass leute die sich über zu schrille höhen beschweren meist einfach kaputte ohren haben und daher so aufdrehen  dass es verzerrt wirkt.  Aber mit den evo machst du nichts falsch erst mal.

Edit: kleine korrektur nicht zwingend kaputt aber so an ein bestimmtes system gewohnt sind,  dass sie beim umstieg ein anderes als unangenehm eralchten.  Meist wenn man ein paar wochen auf dem neuen war ohne was anderes dazwischen und dann zurückwechselt merkt man erst, ob das neue wirklich schrill ist oder das alte dumpf wie durch einen vorhang.


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Dissi schrieb:


> Auf Ebay gibts noch einen der praktisch neu sein soll nur 3 Stunden benutzt ansonsten finde ich momentan auch nichts. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das der schwammiger klingen soll das der Superlux der ist selbst nicht sonderlich präzise..



Naja der kostet 35-60Dollar + 33,31 Fracht + 17,58 Zollgebühr. macht dann 86-110Dollar. Das ist dann nimma so günstig 

Aber schau mal da:
Beyerdynamic dt770 pro 80 ohm wie neu! in Munchen - Obergiesing | Lautsprecher & Kopfhorer gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohm | Studio Kopfhorer in Munchen - Sendling | Lautsprecher & Kopfhorer gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Beim zweiten würde ich einfach mal 80 anbieten, sodass man sich auf 100 einigt. Dann hast du ein top gerät zum schnäppchenpreis.

und viele mehr:
Dt 770 eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Supes (18. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Joa, gut. Bevor ich für einen gebrauchten 100€ hinlege, nehme ich ihn dann lieber neu für 127€.

Wie gesagt, ich schaue mal was kommende Woche bei Amazon geht, vielleicht habe ich Glück. Wenn nicht, dann bestelle ich einfach mal ein paar verschiedene (den IMG, den Superlux und evtl. den DT770 Pro) und gucke selbst, welcher mich in Sachen Preis/Leistung zufriedenstellt.


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja, wenn du reinguckst, sind die im prinzip neu. Wo hast du den denn für 127 gesehen? Ich finde nur 133€. Wobei man sagen muss, dass er schön günstig geworden ist. Ich habe ihm noch für 160€+ in Erinnerung und selber damals als B-Ware für 130 gekauft.


----------



## Supes (18. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja, mag sein dass die quasi neu sind. Aber ich weiß ja nicht, wer die vorher schon auf dem Kopf hatte. Muss ich nicht haben.  Bin grundsätzlich nicht so der Gebrauchtwarenkäufer.

Bei Thomann: Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohm

Die mit 80 und 32 Ohm sind dann bei 133€, ja. Aber das sollte mit 250 Ohm schon passen, ich mags eh nicht zuuu laut.


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Interessant. Google hatte mir nur die 133er angezeigt. War zu faul die Seite zu öffnen 

Gebraucht oder nicht, muss jeder seinen Vorlieben entsprechend entscheiden. Da braucht man nicht drüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Firefox83 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo

Was empfiehlt ihr für ein Headset mit Multikanal für Gaming, evtl auch einsetzbar für die PS4? Bin unschlüssig ob ich ein Headset mit USB oder Klinkenstecker kaufen soll. Soununterschied vorhanden? Preislich irgendwo unter 100euro, weniger = besser!

Meine Soundkarte ist eine Asus Xonar DX.

Thx !


----------



## BigBubby (22. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Multikanal bei Kh ist kacke und unnütz.  Spar dir das Geld lieber für vernünftige StereoKH


----------



## Firefox83 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Okey. Was haltet ihr vom steelseries siberia 200? Oder Alternative bis 100€?

Hatte früher vor 4-5 jahren auch ein steelseries 7H Headset, war mit dem sehr zufrieden, bis es ausstieg. Nur hatte ich relativ schnell schmerzende Abdruckstellen vom Brillenbügel unter dem Headset.

Besteht das Problem heute noch?


----------



## JackA (23. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mythos Gaming Headset. Lesen, verstehen und kein überteuertes Kackklang-Gamingrotz-Headset kaufen.
Hol dir nen anständiges Hyper X Cloud oder Qpad QH-85, je nachdem ob du geschlossen oder halboffen willst und werde glücklich damit bei <100€. Das sind so ziemlich die einzigen Headsets, die auf Hifi-Kopfhörer basieren und im zahlbaren Bereich liegen. Die Hifi-Kopfhörer, die dafür genutzt werden, sind einmal: Takstar Pro80 und Takstar HI2050.


----------



## Firefox83 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Mythos Gaming Headset. Lesen, verstehen und kein überteuertes Kackklang-Gamingrotz-Headset kaufen.
> Hol dir nen anständiges Hyper X Cloud oder Qpad QH-85, je nachdem ob du geschlossen oder halboffen willst und werde glücklich damit bei <100€. Das sind so ziemlich die einzigen Headsets, die auf Hifi-Kopfhörer basieren und im zahlbaren Bereich liegen. Die Hifi-Kopfhörer, die dafür genutzt werden, sind einmal: Takstar Pro80 und Takstar HI2050.



Das Kingston Headset hat mich überzeugt. Lohnt sich da gleich zum Revolver zu greifen? nicht falsch verstehen... 
Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht?

Vom Cloud gibt es ja eine USB Version. Gehe davon dass meine 6 jährige XonarDX Soundkarte noch super Sound stemmen wird. Also verzichte ich auf die USB Soundkarte... Oder was meint ihr?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## mAwA88 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin,

ich bin ja auf der Suche nach einem sehr guten Headset mit sehr guten Sound für Musik und , Spiel und Film und eben Chat. Da die Kombination aus Kopfhöhrer und Mikrofon am besten ist entscheide ich mich für dfolgendes 

Beyerdynamic DT-880 Edition HiFi-Kopfhörer 250 Ohm
Und als Mikro
AntLion Audio ModMic V4 Mikrofon, abnehmbar, inkl. Mute-Button

Wäre das so in Ordnung oder habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge ? Ich habe nur eine OnBoard Soundkarte eventuell kann man dort was verbesser mit einer USB Spundkarte ? Aber wohl erst etwas später da das Budget wohl bei 250 Euro ca liegen wird.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Auf jeden Fall keine schlechte Entscheidung. Es gibt dort auch enorm viele Alternativen.

Bei den DT-880 muss du bedenken, dass die halb offen sind. Deine Umgebung bekommt also ziemlich viel von deiner Sound mit. Willst du nicht, dass die irgendwas mitbekommen, dann die DT-770.


----------



## mAwA88 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall keine schlechte Entscheidung. Es gibt dort auch enorm viele Alternativen.
> 
> Bei den DT-880 muss du bedenken, dass die halb offen sind. Deine Umgebung bekommt also ziemlich viel von deiner Sound mit. Willst du nicht, dass die irgendwas mitbekommen, dann die DT-770.



aber qualitativ  kein unterschied zwischen dt770 und  880 ? obowohl das eigentliche gal ist da ich eh einen Raum habe wo der rechner usw steht.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Qualität ist gleich. Die sind aber verschieden Abgemixt. Der DT770 ist etwas stärker im Bassbereich durch die geschlossene Bauweise. Der DT880 etwas neutraler im Gesamten.


----------



## mAwA88 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Qualität ist gleich. Die sind aber verschieden Abgemixt. Der DT770 ist etwas stärker im Bassbereich durch die geschlossene Bauweise. Der DT880 etwas neutraler im Gesamten.




Ein Frage habe ich jedoch. Da beim. Dt 880 Geräusche nach außen dringen. Kann es dann auch sein das dass mikro diese ebenfalls aufnimmt und überträgt? Wäre in Sachen Ts relativ schlecht


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Möglich klar. Liegt natürlich auch immer dran, wie laut du es hast. Wenn du ModMic hast, ist das Mikro aber meist nah am Mund und dein Kopf "verdeckt" die Kopfhörer, sodass die nur einen deutlich kleineren Teil auffangen. Ansonsten einfach testen und wenns nicht klappt die Kopfhörer zurückschicken (da darfst du dann nur den ModMic nicht direkt anbringen, sondern erst mal provisorisch).


----------



## mAwA88 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Möglich klar. Liegt natürlich auch immer dran, wie laut du es hast. Wenn du ModMic hast, ist das Mikro aber meist nah am Mund und dein Kopf "verdeckt" die Kopfhörer, sodass die nur einen deutlich kleineren Teil auffangen. Ansonsten einfach testen und wenns nicht klappt die Kopfhörer zurückschicken (da darfst du dann nur den ModMic nicht direkt anbringen, sondern erst mal provisorisch).



Wie sieht's aus mit einem standmikro? Wäre das dann nicht sogar die bessere Wahl?

Und habt ihr noch eine Empfehlung für ein KHV bei dem ich den Kopfhörer quasi anschließen kann und somit eine externe Soundkarte habe? Villt sogar so das ebenfalls das normale Soundsystem dran passt ohne immer alles umstecken zu müssen


----------



## BigBubby (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Standmikro wäre in dem fall dann eher von nachteil, da weiter weg vom kopf.  Aber wie gesagt austesten. 
Bei den khv muss dir wer anders helfen. Hatte mich damit nie beschäftigt,  da ich damals eine xonar phoebus gekauft habe.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Standmikros gehen auch wenn du sieh direkt vor dir auf die Tischkante positionierst. Ich selbst nutze seit 3 Jahren ein billiges 7 Euro Ansteckmikro welches ich auf ne Wasserflasche geklebt habe, sieht billig aus hält aber, macht sein Job und hört sich im Teamspeak besser an als das eine oder andere 70 Euro Headset.
Generell kann man eben sagen das im Raum um dich herum mehr mitgenommen wird, mit meinem alten Mitbewohner welcher auch eine Tischmikro hatte wurde das zum Problem wenn wir beide im gleichen Teamspeak Server waren.  Bei billigen Ansteckmikros schwankt übrigens sehr stark die Qualität bzw. habe ich auch schon gesehen das die sich etwas einlaufen müssen.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Heute und nur für kurze Zeit und Amazon Prime Mitglieder gibts den Sennheiser HD 598 SE für schlappe 129 Euro!!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sereksim (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: EinkaufsfÃ¼hrer Headsets und KopfhÃ¶rer*

Hey,

Ich habe mich nach guten Kopfhörern im Bereich bis 100,-€ umgesehen und wollte mal fragen, was ihr von meiner engeren Auswahl haltet:

1. Teufel Aureol Real (offen, OverEar,~80,-€)
Teufel Aureol Real schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2. Philips SHL5905FB/10 - CitiScape Uptown (geschlossen, OverEar, ~60,-€)
Philips SHL5905FB/10 CitiScape Uptown Headband: Amazon.de: Elektronik

3. Beyerdynamic Custom Street (geschlossen, OverEar, ~70,-€)
beyerdynamic Custom Street schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich möchte die Kopfhörer sowohl zum Musik hören, als auch zum Serien schauen und zocken verwenden, deswegen bin ich wegen dem Teufel noch am überlegen,
weil der ja wegen seiner offenen Bauweise und der dadurch entstehenden Geräuschkulisse sicherlich nicht einfach in der Öffentlichkeit benutzt werden kann, oder?
Was sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit offenen Kopfhörern?

Ansonsten habe ich, Mangels Erfahrung auch keine besonders hohen Ansprüche an die Kopfhörer. Am besten mit möglichst ausgewogenen Klang, wobei ein guter Bass ja auch nicht schadet.
Sollten nur keine Beats oder so sein, die einem die Bässe um die Ohren hauen, aber sonst nichts können... 

Ansonsten meine Frage:

Welchen von diesen Kopfhörern würdet ihr mir empfehlen und falls keinen von denen, was für welche dann?

Vielen Dank schonmal,
sereksim


----------



## Aladin (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hallo,
ich brauche ein neues Headset, weil bin wohl zuoft übers Kabel gefahren, bei meinem zig jahre alten Medusa NX, bekomme es nicht mehr gefixed

- maximales Budget?: 50€ (notfalls 60) 
- offen oder geschlossen?: offen, nach mehrstündigen chatten, im Sommer einfach zuviel geschwitzt, sollte auch nicht zu eng sein, also der Druck, da Brillenträger
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden?: ja > Creative SB X-Fi Music
- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %): 70 % Teamspeak, hmm naja 30 % Spiele, wobei da auch TS meistens läuft, bei online Spielen

ah Klinke wäre mir noch wichtig, kein USB bitte
und bitte kein Funk-Headset, falls es sowas gibt 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen, danke

gruss A


----------



## BigBubby (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich würde sagen, du ließt die hier die letzten 2-3 Seiten durch und dann reden wir noch mal drüber 

Edit: ganz vergessen, dass hier ja unterschiedliche viele Beiträge pro Seite sind. Bei mir sind es 40. Also sagen wir so die letzten 100 Beiträge. Das solltest du in weniger als einer halben Stunde schaffen und dann hast du eigentlich schon deine Antworten


----------



## Supes (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey,

habe mir gerade den DT 770 Pro bestellt! Bei session.de gibt es mit dem Code XMAS2016 gerade 24€ Rabatt ab 100€ Einkaufswert, macht bei den DT 770 also 103€. 

Jetzt hätte ich gerne noch ein Gerät, mit dem ich zwischen KH und Lautsprechersystem wechseln kann. Am simpelsten ist wohl ein Hub (?), der auf dem Schreibtisch steht. Was kann ich da nehmen? Bitte so günstig wie möglich.


----------



## sgtluk3 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was hast du denn für ein Lautsprechersyetem? Also ich habe meinen DT 990 Pro (250 Ohm) an einem Verstärker angeschlossen. Daran sind auch Lautsprecher und diese kann ich dann einfach separat stumm schalten. Der Verstärker ist an einer X-Fi Titanium. 
Wäre also noch interessant welche Impedanz dein DT 770 hat und woran du den überhaupt betreiben willst. 

Bei mir kommt morgen auch noch ein Avinity AHP-967 an. Der kommt ebenfalls von Beyerdynamics und soll wohl vom Klang wie ein DT-880 Pro sein und dabei das Gehäuse etc vom T90 haben.  Da freue ich mich auch schon drauf. Mal sehe ob der viel anders als der 990 Pro klingt. Für 99€ jedenfalls ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Supes (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Morgen

Ist ein Edifier C2 Plus, nichts besonderes. Die DT 770 habe ich mit 250 Ohm gekauft. Soundkarte ist eine Sound Blaster Audigy FX. Man sagte mir hier, dass ichs erst mal mit der probieren soll und wenns nicht taugt, bessere ich nach.

Der Verstärker vom Edifier hat selbst einen KH Ausgang, aber der steuert selbst mein Handy-Headset nicht richtig an. Beispielsweise bei Horizon 3 höre ich mein eigenes Auto ganz normal, die Umgebungsgeräusche nur teilweise, Autos von Gegnern oder Unfälle sind seeehr leise. Irgendwie so, wie wenn bei einem 5.1 System ein paar Lautsprecher nicht mitmachen. Aber vielleicht warte ich doch erst mal, bis die Beyerdynamic da sind, und schaue, ob das mit denen normal funktioniert, bevor ich was bestelle.

Ein Tipp, was ich mir falls nötig holen könnte, wäre trotzdem schon mal nett.


----------



## sgtluk3 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hmm, schon komisch, dass das Signal nicht richtig aus dem Ausgang für Kopfhörer raus kommt. 
Du könntest aber ansonsten ganz einfach ein Y-Kabel nehmen woran du dein Lautsprechersystem und deinen Kopfhörer anschließt. Das Y-Kabel dann an die Soundkarte.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Y Kabel sind grausig 
Aber Soundkarten haben häufig noch einen Frontanschluss, dann kann man in Windows sagen, ob vorne oder hinten sound rauskommen soll


----------



## Supes (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Die ganzen Frontanschlüsse sind bei mir leider hin, fies was passieren kann, wenn ein USB Stecker nicht mehr richtig sitzt und es anfängt zu schmoren. 

Will mir zu Weihnachten aber ein neues Case kaufen, dann schaue ich mir das an. Erst mal hoffe ich, dass es am Verstärker vom Edifier klappt.


----------



## Supes (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Tag!

Die DT 770 sind vorhin angekommen. Kurz: Bin ziemlich begeistert! Ist echt was anderes als mit dem Edifier. Höre bei Musik Töne, die langsam im Hintergrund anschwellen, viel früher als mit dem Edifier. Manche Sachen habe ich mit dem Edifier gar nicht gehört. Und es ist auch toll, dass man einen Ton, der links kommen soll, auch wirklich links hört - und andersherum. Muss gleich mal eine Runde DOOM zocken und fürchte, dass das nervlich jetzt noch belastender sein wird. 

Zum Klangbild kann ich jetzt nicht so viel sagen, kenne mich da nicht aus und habe ja auch keine anderen KH zum Vergleich. Es gefällt mir aber definitiv sehr gut, wie sie abgestimmt sind. Bass ist auch genug da. 

Was um mich herum passiert höre ich nur sehr gedämpft, wenn ich mit normaler Lautstärke höre. Ist aber genau richtig, dringt nicht störend zu mir vor, aber wenn meine Freundin oder die Katze rufen, bekomme ich es immerhin so deutlich mit, dass ich die KH abziehen und noch mal lauschen kann. Von den KH dringt bei normaler Lautstärke absolut gar nichts nach außen, erst wenns lauter wird hört man dann doch ein bisschen was. Passt aber auch!

Zum Anschluss: Funktioniert am Tuner vom Edifier mit Musik wunderbar. Lautstärke lässt sich da bis 60 aufdrehen, ab 35 ist die Schmerzgrenze für mich aber langsam schon erreicht. Mal sehen, obs beim Zocken auch passt. Aktuell habe ich sie aber direkt an die Soundkarte gehängt und bilde mir ein, dass es so noch ein bisschen besser klingt. Problem ist nur, dass mein PC rechts von mir steht, das Kabel aber vom linken Kopfhörer kommt. Geht jetzt also einmal quer über den Schreibtisch. Am Edifier ist das besser, deswegen betreibe ich die KH nun erst mal darüber, auch wenn der Klang vielleicht ein bisschen leidet. 

Vielleicht lege ich mir irgendwann doch noch einen Verstärker zu, den ich auf den Schreibtisch stelle und an dem ich beides betreiben kann. Was müsste ich für so was denn mindestens investieren?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

FiiO Olympus 2 E10K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Habe selbst den E10k und kann ihn nur wärmstens empfehlen, auch die schlechten Bewertungen wonach der E10k schnell Defekt wird kann ich nicht bestätigen hab den seit 2 Jahren jeden Tag im Einsatz.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Schön, dass du noch ein Feedback hier schreibst. Die meisten vergessen das. Noch schöner, dass du zufrieden mit dem KH bist. Mehr braucht es nicht


----------



## Supes (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Icedaft schrieb:


> FiiO Olympus 2 E10K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Puh, also das ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer. Dafür klappt es mit dem Verstärker vom Edifier zu gut. Vielleicht irgendwann mal. 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich die Kopfhörer mal am Handy getestet, nur versuchsweise, will die Dinger nicht mit mir rumtragen. Trotz der 250 Ohm Variante kann mein HTC M8 die super befeuern! Ab 2/3 Lautstärke wirds langsam unangenehm, volle Lautstärke ist nicht auszuhalten. Entgegen so manchem was ich gelesen habe, könnte ich die 770 also auch am Handy betreiben.

Zocken macht damit auch wesentlich mehr Spaß. Egal ob Dirt 3, Horizon 3, Witcher oder DOOM. Die Immersion ist überall eine ganz andere. Wirklich super.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo, 

ich hätte gerne neue Kopfhörer/Headset, einfach um Spiele mal wirklich genießen zu können mit guter Soundqualität und um mich auch komplett hinversetzen zu könen (Surround Anlage zuhause über PC/Fernseher wird es nicht spielen bei 4 anderen im Haus^^)

- maximales Budget: mhm, ich würde so im Bereich bis 150-200€, aber da die Anschaffung nicht sofort sein soll, ist das Maximum 300€, am besten für diese beiden Preisklasse ein Vorschlag wäre super!
- offen oder geschlossen?: egal
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden?: nein, welche wäre da zu empfehlen? Muss man da beim Mainboard auf was achten? Hab ein Asus Z170P-D3
- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %): 90-95% Zocken, 5-10% TS/Discord, Musik hör ich da nur über meine 2 Boxen

Ob jetzt Kopfhörer oder Headset, da zieh ich zwar dem Headset vor, aber auch nur weil ich das mit dem Standmikro unpraktisch finde auf meinem Schreibtisch, aber ich wäre offen für Vorschläge für beides!
Ich schreibe hier eine direkte Anfrage, da ich nicht mehr weiß, wie aktuell der Einakufsführer auf der ersten Seite ist, sind ja ein paar Jahre her und was es so neues mittlerweile gibt^^
Ich habe einmal vor ein paar Monaten wo anders wegen Sound angefragt, da meinte einer was mit Kopfhörern und Virtual Dolby Surround oder so?

Danke im voraus


----------



## BigBubby (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Für deinen ersten Finanzbereich findest du auf den letzten paar Seiten schon eine Lösung ; -)


----------



## rodeo123 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin,

ich betreibe einen DT990 und einen CustomOne an einer Titatium HD PCIe und fahre damit ganz gut. Meine Frage wäre, ob sich in den letzten Jahren was in Sachen 3D Simulation bei den neuen Soundkarten getan hat, was besser ist als das Creative System?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## SnaxeX (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo Leute! Ich habe mich jetzt hier im Forum etwas schlauer gemacht und eingelesen. Im Moment habe ich nur ein GHB Sades SA-901 7.1CH Surround, wo es mir einfach schwer fällt direkt zu orten, ob der Gegner über oder unter mir ist, ich höre einfach nur die Richtugn maximal. Da ich aber auch Spiele wie Firewatch, The Long Dark etc. (also mit einer guten Soundkulisse) und diese entsprechend genießen mag wegen der Atmosphäre, würde ich mir jetzt folgendes kaufen:

beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO + Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 PCI-Express Sound Karte.

Das die Kopfhörer offen sind stört mich nicht, da ich eh ein Einzelzimmer habe. Nur bei der Soundkarte bin ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher, da anscheinend empfohlen wird, eine externe zu kaufen wegen den Interferenzen? Ansonsten, was für ein "elegantes"/nicht teures Standmikro wäre zu empfehlen? Sollte halt unauffällig sein und nicht hässlich.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Unauffällige und nicht hässliche Standmikrofone gibt es nicht 

Ext. Soundkarte hat immer den Vorteil, dass du gerade beim Microfon weniger/keine Störungen reinbekommst. Daher kann ich dir das nur empfehlen. Welches genau, müssen andere sagen. Ich habe intern mit Hubschrauber hintergrund am Mikrofon


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Gibt es aktuell zufällig ein Art "Geheimtipp" für ein brauchbares Wireless-Headset unter 150 Euro?


----------



## BigBubby (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn du Wireless streichst, ja. Sonst nein


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich sags mal so:
werde oft von Leuten nach Alternativen gefragt, welche z.B. schon länger den "Luxus" eines kabellosen G930 gewohnt sind. Aber die Teile gehen wohl auch relativ schnell kaputt... Logitech halt.

Ich rate dann immer zu einem KH + Ansteck-Mikro. Aber spätestens seitdem ich Unruhe mit meinem ModMic-Kabelsalat verbreitet habe, will keiner mehr wirklich etwas von solchen Konstellationen hören 

Mehr als den üblichen Gaming-Krempel scheints im Wireless-Segment (inkl. Mic) aber wohl nicht zu geben.


----------



## Meroveus (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Mehr als den üblichen Gaming-Krempel scheints im Wireless-Segment (inkl. Mic) aber wohl nicht zu geben.



Naja ein bisschen was gibt es dort schon noch, wie zum Beispiel das Sennheiser PXC 550 Wireless Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Nur wollen das viele eben nicht bezahlen. Für unter 150 Euro bekommt man nur super tolles 7.1 Gaming Razer Domination Ultra Bass Boost 3.0 Zeugs. Quasi kein gescheiter Konterpart zu deinem bisher Vorgeschlagenen Lösungen. Da würde ich lieber Kabelsalat in kauf nehmen .


----------



## FuTheBear (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin zusammen!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Beyerdynamic DT-xx0 Pro und dem Antlion Modmic 4/5?
Die Kopfhörer kommen ja leider mit Spiralkabel, dh. ich kann die beiden Kabel nicht einfach zusammen sleeven. Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Welche Sondkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen. An meinem Billig-Board will ich es nicht lange betreiben müssen.
Intern/extern, Audiointerface... ist mir egal. Zwingend erforderlich ist nur die Möglichkeit, gleichzeitig meine Nahfeldmonitore über Klinke oder Toslink anschließen zu können.

Gruß Bear


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Naja ein bisschen was gibt es dort schon noch, wie zum Beispiel das Sennheiser PXC 550 Wireless Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Nur wollen das viele eben nicht bezahlen. Für unter 150 Euro bekommt man nur super tolles 7.1 Gaming Razer Domination Ultra Bass Boost 3.0 Zeugs. Quasi kein gescheiter Konterpart zu deinem bisher Vorgeschlagenen Lösungen. Da würde ich lieber Kabelsalat in kauf nehmen .


Hab dem Kollegen jetzt mal eine Kombi aus einem SHP9500 + V-Moda BoomMic empfohlen.
Da umgeht man dann immerhin etwas den Kabelsalat und der Preis bleibt im überschaubaren Rahmen 



FuTheBear schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Beyerdynamic DT-xx0 Pro und dem Antlion Modmic 4/5?
> Die Kopfhörer kommen ja leider mit Spiralkabel, dh. ich kann die beiden  Kabel nicht einfach zusammen sleeven. Wie habt ihr das gelöst?
> ...


Oh ja,... eine lange Geschichte.

Hab mit dem normalen DT990-Spiralkabel + ModMic V4 angefangen und mich immer geärgert, zwei Kabelstränge direkt nebeneinander zu haben. Bin dann irgendwann hingegangen und habe das Mikrofonkabel einfach durch das Spiralkabel hindurchgeführt. Im ersten Moment lief das auch ohne Probleme. Nach einiger Zeit wickelte sich der ganze Apparat aber immer mehr um die eigene Achse, bis dann irgendwann ein vollöig undefinierbarer Kabel-Klumpen draus hervorging 
Die Bilder will ich dir an der Stelle ersparen. Ich möchte nur sagen, dass die Kombi einen wirklich zur Weißglut treiben kann. Zumal das Spiralkabel allein ja auch schon nicht sonderlich leicht ist...
Im Endeffekt hatte ich dann die Schnauze voll und habe mir eine kleine XLR-Buchse in meine DT990 eingebaut. Als Kabel habe ich mir dann ein ganz normales, flaches zusammengebastelt. Waren dann zwar immernoch zwei Kabel, aber immerhin ohen schwerem Spiralkabel. Die Krux an der Geschichte: durch die längere Nutzung und ständige Aufwicklung durch das Spiralkabel war das ModMic-Kabel bereits derart auf Drill, dass es sich immer wieder Stück für Stück aufrollte. Mittlerweile hat es nun auch mein nagelneues Verlängerungskabel mit Mini-XLR in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Ich hänge nun wieder am selben Kabelklumpen mit zwei verschiedenen, ineinander verwobenen Strängen. Ich würde auch unbedingt davon abraten, die Kabel miteinander zu verflechten. Wenn man da nicht haargenau auf die richtigen Längenverhältnisse achtet, verstärkt man den Effekt nur noch.

Ende vom Lied: zur Zeit hänge ich immer noch mit dem nervigen Klumpen fest, der einst aus zwei glatten Kabeln bestand 
Wollte mir deswegen demnächst auch mal ein 2-1 Kabel zusammenbasteln. Also einfach Mikrofon und KH durch einen einzigen Strang führen. Erfordert dann allerdings, dass ich auch seitens des ModMics sämtliche Garantieansprüche ablege...
So lange es keine brauchbare Wireless-Alternative gibt, sehe ich mich aber dazu gezwungen, den Mist zusammenzulegen.

Mag aber gut sein, dass wenn man von Anfang an darauf achtet und die besagten Fehler vermeidet, die Symptome nicht so intensiv oder erst später auftreten.
Gerade in Verbindung mit dem Spiralkabel würde ich aber eher von der Kombi abraten. Gab auch mal einen Thread bei Computerbase, der ganau dieses Problem illustrierte: Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro + ModMic - ComputerBase Forum
Im Vergleich zu dem Knoten, den ich mir mittlerweile eingehandelt habe, ist das aber noch gar nichts 

Wenn möglich, dann würde ich das ModMic nur mit glatten Kabeln kombinieren.

Als Eingang nutze ich übrigens ein Behringer Xenyx 302 USB. Ist eigentlich ein kleiner Mixer, der aber schon sehr günstig zu haben ist und einen anständigen Mirkofon-Eingang mit 3,5mm Klinke bietet. Kannst dir auch eine kleine 5-Euro-USB-Soundkarte bei Amazon besorgen. Da ist es aber immer ein Glücksspiel, ob man ein brauchbares Modell mit stabiler Spannung bekommt (beim Xenyx immerhin 4,5V). Und gerade das ist beim Antlion das Problem. Denn wenn die Versorgungsspannung unzureichend ist, ist das Mikrofon extrem leise (kaum Gain) und es rauscht wie Hölle. Das ist leider bei sehr vielen Onboard-Lösungen der Fall, die in der Regel nicht genügend Spannung bereitstellen.

Das ModMic kannst du übrigens nur über einen 3,5mm Klinken-Eingang mit Tonaderspeisung befeuern. Audio-Interfaces fallen da leider zu 99,9% raus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



FuTheBear schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Beyerdynamic DT-xx0 Pro und dem Antlion Modmic 4/5?
> Die Kopfhörer kommen ja leider mit Spiralkabel, dh. ich kann die beiden Kabel nicht einfach zusammen sleeven. Wie habt ihr das gelöst?
> ...



Servus,

ich habe den 990 Edition.

Der hat ein gerade Kabel und sitzt nicht so _straff_ wie der 990 Pro.

Dazu habe ich mir ein Zalman Mic1 besorgt.

Beide mit einem Spiral-Kabelschlauch ummantelt - sieht top aus!

Als SoKa sehr günstig die Asus DGX geschossen.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Aufbau.

Meine Mates verstehen mich astrein im TS mit dem Mic.


----------



## FuTheBear (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@DerKabelbinder: Danke für den Hinweis!  Ich konnte die Bestellung des DT-990 bei Amazon gerade noch stornieren. 
@amer: DT-990 Edition mit glattem Kabel! 

Das Zalman Mic1 habe ich derzeit mit einem Superlux HD681 im Einsatz. Dieses werde ich aber wohl durch ein ModMic ersetzen.
Als Soundkarte schwebt mir noch immer die ASUS Xonar Essence vor. Aber die ist echt teuer.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kannst dir ja ein kleines Interface, z.B. ein Focusrite Scarlett oder Steinberg UR für Kopfhörer und Boxen zulegen und das Mikro dann per kleinem USB-Adapter speisen. Wenn du mehr Kontrolle über das Anltion haben möchtest (Gain, Vol, EQ), dann würde ich dir unbedingt das Xenyx empfehlen. Das kriegtst du bei Kleinanzeigen gebraucht schon  ab 20 Euro. Hab mit dem bisher auch immer einen sehr guten Rauschabstand erzielen können (Im Gegensatz zu Onboard kaum Grundrauschen).


----------



## crossshot (21. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo zusammen,

suche momentan nach neuen Kopfhörern. Hatte mir auf die Empfehlungen hier und die guten Bewertungen die Superlux bestellt.

Leider habe ich etwas größere, abstehende Ohren. Daher schmerzen die Kopfhörer bereits nach 20 Minuten stark. Nach einer Stunde war ich froh sie wieder abzunehmen. Die Kopfhöhrer fliegen sofort wieder raus :/ Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es eher an meinen Ohren liegt als an der Bauweise. Die meisten scheinen mit den Superlux ja zufrieden.

Ich habe bisher das "Wintech WH-41 Multimedia Headset" benutzt (jetzt wisst ihr warum ich etwas neues suche). Vom Tragekomfort her war es für mich super. Konnte es stundenlang benutzen. Eigentlich wird nur etwas für csgo gesucht.

Kann mir jemand Kopfhörer mit einer ähnlichen Bauweise wie das Wintech WH-41 Multimedia Headset empfehlen, nur mit gutem Sound für Gaming?

Preis bis 100 € wäre ok.

Kann jemand etwas zum Sony MDR-10RC sagen?

Grüße


----------



## BigBubby (21. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mit den Ohren musst du halt austesten. Bis 100€ könntest du gebraucht z.B. Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Schwerte | Lautsprecher & Kopfhorer gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
nehmen. Aber da gibts x möglichkeiten.


----------



## Daniel87 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin,



Ich wollte mir ein neuen kabellosen Kopfhörer zulegen:
- für Sport, u. A. auch Joggen, und sollten daher gut sitzen.
- zocken, alles möglich
- sollten idealerweise auch die Möglichkeit bieten per Kabel angeschlossen zu werden, wenn ich am Pc sitze. Als Verstärker wird dann ein "X7 Sound Blaster" verwendet
- vernünftige Optik, also kein Gamingmurks

Bauweise: am ehesten geschlossen, ist aber vernachlässigbar
Budget: kommt drauf an, ca. 200-400€

Sennheiser PXC 550 TRAVEL - Wireless Kopfhorer Headset Bluetooth(R) - Active Noise cancelling Was haltet ihr z. B davon? Hab bloß nichts darüber gelesen, ob auch eine Kabelverbindung möglich ist, oder kann das jeder Wireless?

Sennheiser HD 4.50 BTNC Kabellose Kopfhorer Bluetooth mit Gerauschunterdruckung Der kostet grob die Hälfte, ist bloß die Frage ob da Welten zwischen dem Hier und dem PXC 550 liegen...

Sony MDR-1000X im Test bei kopfhoerer.de             zwar keine sennheiser, aber liest sich ganz gut
Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen...


----------



## BigBubby (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kabellos,  geschlossen und für joggen geeignet?  Vergiß es. Ich jogge auch und glaub mir,  da kommst du kaum um inears rum.  Alles andere wandert. Gerade die überkopf,  da das höhere Eigengewicht in keinem Verhältnis zur Reibung am Kopf ist,  sodass er verrutscht.


----------



## Daniel87 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja ok, dann streich joggen, aber für den Crosstrainer sollte es wohl langen.  fürs joggen hab ich sonst noch onears (geben bloss langsam den geist auf)

hast denn ne empfehlung ?


----------



## BigBubby (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Brauchst du dann writerhin kabellos?


----------



## Daniel87 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Jup, hab noch ein paar meter entfernt mein Crosstrainer stehen. Auch generell für andere Sachen hatte ich halt an kabellos gedacht. 

Hatte mich schon früher mit kabelgebundenen Kopfhörer beschäftigt, da wüsste ich schon, was ich nehme. Aber Bluetooth passt mehr zu meinen Bedürfnissen.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

BT ist nicht meine Welt sry.  Hab da nichts bezahlbares,  brauchbares bis jetzt gefunden.


----------



## Daniel87 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich werde am wochenende mal probenhören gehen. ich denke einer von den 3 wirds dann auch. Auch wenn sie nicht grad günstig sind, aber Qualität hat seinen Preis


----------



## Daniel87 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Soo, kleine Rückmeldung.
Es sind die Sony MDR 1000x geworden. Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum immer zum Probehören geraten wird


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hat zufällig wer einen Tipp für einen neutralen Hörer bis etwa 250 Euronen?
Bauweise wenn offen bis halb-offen, ohrumschließend.

Vielleicht ein AKG K701 oder K712?


----------



## JackA (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



> Vielleicht ein AKG K701 oder K712?


Exakt. KHV nicht vergessen, die wollen bissl Leistung


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke!
Werd mal schauen, wie gut die mit meinem iD14 bzw. V90 harmonieren. Hab mir gestern einfach mal die K712er zur Probe bestellt. Bei den K701ern schreckt mich der oft bemängelte Komfort noch etwas ab. Das Kopfband soll auf Dauer ziemlich drücken.

Bin mir generell auch noch nicht ganz sicher, was ich von AKG halten soll. Klanglich scheinen sie unter den neutraleren, günstigeren KH ja ganz gut mitzumischen.
Über die Verarbeitungsqualität​ und Haltbarkeit liest man dann aber doch sehr abenteuerliches.

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Orka45 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Bin mir generell auch noch nicht ganz sicher, was ich von AKG halten soll. Klanglich scheinen sie unter den neutraleren, günstigeren KH ja ganz gut mitzumischen.
> Über die Verarbeitungsqualität​ und Haltbarkeit liest man dann aber doch sehr abenteuerliches.
> Bin mal gespannt


Also ich habe meine 702er jetzt 3 Jahre und die sehen aus wie am ersten Tag
Ich denke an denen wirst du noch lange freude haben


----------



## JackA (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also über den 701er, 702er und 712er höre ich bis Dato nur sehr gute Berichte. Vor Allem Leute die es neutral wollen und dann auch Wert auf Ortung in Games damit legen, sind sehr zufrieden mit den AKGs. Nur eben dass normale Soundkarten, Onboards und co. sie nicht gut antreiben wollen und eher nen potenterer KHV von Nöten ist (trotz deren eher niedrigerer Impedanz).
Alternativ zu den AKGs kannst du dir den Fostex T50RP-MK3 ansehen. Da kriegst du bereits sehr günstig einen neutral abgestimmten Kopfhörer mit Magnetostat Treibern, die normal viel viel mehr kosten. Problem bei den Fostex ist, dass man zwangsweise bessere Ohrpolster dazu holen muss.
Und wenn man nicht viel Geld ausgeben möchte: Teufel Areol Real (ein paar Teufel Produkte sind durchaus nennenswert).


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Danke für die Tipps 

Hatte ein paar Berichte bei Amazon (ich weiß, diskussionswürdig) gesehen, in denen diverse Verschleißerscheinungen wie etwa gebrochene Arretierungen seitens der Bügel oder sogar eine gebrochene XLR-Buchse (im Falle des K712) angeprangert wurden.

Der Fostex wäre mir persönlich schon zu geschlossen. Sollte wenn möglich ein eher luftiges Design (gerade wegen des anstehenden Sommers) haben.
Und Teufel, naja... ich glaube da bin ich hoffnungslos voreingenommen 

Werde am Donnerstag erstmal berichten, wie der 712er so performt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hab den AKG gestern und heute mal ein wenig auf die Probe gestellt 

Der "Soundcheck" fiel eigentlich aus wie erwartet: vom DT990 aus kommend erstmal bedeutend analytischer und neutraler.
Entgegen meiner Gewohnheit wurde ich dann auch gleich mit den bisher erfolgreich verdrängten Mitten "geplagt" 
Ist auf Dauer sicherlich kein "Spaßhörer". Gerade bei klassischer Musik kann der K712 aber definitiv punkten.
Die Ortung erschien mir in Rainbow 6 (für die grottige Engine) gestern Abend eigentlich auch ganz gut. Auch von der Seite her ein Plus.

Als Wermutstropfen sehe ich allerdings noch den Komfort.
Mein eher schmaler Kopf will dem AKG nicht ganz gefallen. Vom Kopfbandmechanismus her befinde ich mich leider schon an der unteren Schwelle. Die beiden Hörer liegen dann leider auch nicht ganz mittig auf und das lederne Kopfband drück auf Dauer doch sehr an den Schädel. Habe mir jetzt provisorisch zwei Schichten Schaumstoff druntergepackt. Sieht zwar eher bescheiden aus, erfüllt fürs Erste aber seinen Zweck. Im Endeffekt habe ich aber immernoch das Gefühl, dass mein Kopf leicht zu schmal ist und der Aufliegewinkel der beiden Hörer daher auch nicht ganz optimal verläuft.

Werde mir das Ganze nochmal in Ruhe überlegen und die Hörer weiter testen.


----------



## JackA (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

kannst natürlich auch nen DT880 in Betracht ziehen oder den EQ vom 990er anpassen.
Wenn man den EQ für perfekte Ortung normal einstellt für nen Kopfhörer, dann hat man sowieso einen Klang, mit dem man keine Musik mehr hören möchte, da zu verfälscht, zu viele Mitten und sonstiges.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Habe die letzten Tage nochmal einige Stunden verglichen.
Irgendwie bietet mir der K712 - von der deutlich mittenlastigeren Abstimmung mal ganz abgesehen - keinen Mehrwert, der die rund 230 Euro für meine Zwecke rechtfertigen könnte.
Bei klassischen Stücken spielt er etwas feinfühliger, wirkt auf Dauer allerdings auch sehr ermüdend. Die Ortung in Spielen ist etwas besser. Da werde ich aber schauen, ob ich mit dem DT990 + EQ nicht noch auf ein ähnliches Niveau komme.

Im Endeffekt stört mich vor allem die Tatsache, dass ich unter das Kopfband noch einiges an Schaumstoff klemmen muss, um die Kopfgröße und den Komfort in den Griff zu kriegen.
Der AKG wird damit wohl zurückgehen.

Vielleicht schaue ich mich nochmal nach Alternativen um.
Oder ich spendiere dem DT990 einfach mal ein paar neue Ohrpolster


----------



## DerLachs (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo,

sind im Bereich bis ca. 80 Euro die HyperX Cloud immer noch das Maß aller Dinge unter den (geschlossenen) Headsets?


----------



## Stuart0610 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der Lioncast LX50 soll auch ganz gut sein

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## DerLachs (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis (ca. 10 Euro) vom Lioncast LX50 zum HyperX Cloud?


----------



## movingshadow (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey,

ich habe schon eine Vorauswahl getroffen, aber es sind mir noch zu viele Kandidaten. Wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könnt, so dass nur mehr 3 bis 5 übrig bleiben, die ich mir zum Testen nach Hause bestellen würde.

Kriterien:

Bis 250€ (wenn es zwischen 250€ und 300€ weitere Empfehlenswerte gäbe, bitte nennen!)
Geschlossen (im selben Raum sieht meine Frau fern, ich bin ca. 5mt daneben und keiner soll vom Sound des anderen viel mitbekommen)
Einsatzbereich hauptsächlich Egoshooter/Actionspiele und Filme/Serien in DTS/TrueHD. Würde mich aber auch über Musik hören freuen (Genres: Electronic, TripHop, Rock, Drum and Bass, Vocal, HipHop, Acoustic). 192kkbs-320kbs-FLAC/lossless.
Sollte der Hörer einen KHV benötigen wäre das für mich in Ordnung (Hörer bis 200€, KHV um die 100€, damit ich bei ca. 250/350€ bleibe).
Ein Basshead Hörer muss es nicht sein, ein Beyerpeak ebenso wenig. Flat/neutral auch nicht. Am liebsten angehobener Bass, Mitten präsent/nicht übertont von einem zu starken Bass und Höhen nicht zu schrill/harsch;
Toll wäre es, das Kabel austauschen zu können und die Möglichkeit, Polster zu wechseln

Nun meine bisherige Auswahl basierend aus dem Lesen hunderter und hunderter Posts/Tests/Vergleiche   (habe bisher keinen davon selbst gehört):

Audio Technica: ATH-M50x, MSR7
Shure: SRH750, SRH840, SRH940
Beyerdynamics: Custom One Pro, Custom Studio
Ultrasone: HFI-580, HFI-780
V-Moda Crossfade M-100
Koss Pro DJ200
Sony MDR-1

Und aufgrund der tollen Reviews/Erfahrungsberichte erscheint mir der Soundmagic HP151 (bzw. die Vorgänger HP100/HP150) am interessantesten. Den will ich definitiv probe hören. Klingt für mich wie ein Geheimtipp, wie das Gelbe vom Ei nach all dem was ich darüber gelesen habe (hauptsächlich bei Headfi.org). Bessere/weitere Bühne im Vergleich zu anderen geschlossenen Hörern (bei Shootern und Filmen sicher fein), leicht angehobener Bass (weit weniger als M50x/V-moda M100), dafür gehen die Mitten nicht stark unter und auch keine zu starken Höhen. 

Insgesamt sind das  jetzt 13 Kopfhörer! So viele kann ich mir nicht nach Hause bestellen 

Welche würdet ihr an meiner Stelle streichen?
Fallen aus eurer Sicht für meine Wünsche ein paar davon weg?
3, 4 oder 5 Stück würde ich mir liefern lassen, mehr ist glaub ich zuviel.
Müsste ich die Vorauswahl etwas eingrenzen würde ich mich für einen Ultrasone, einen Beyerdynamics, einen (oder zwei?) Shure, einen (oder zwei?) Audio Technica und den Soundmagic entscheiden. Please help   

Vielen Dank für jede Meinung!

nice greetz,
shadow.


----------



## Stuart0610 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis (ca. 10 Euro) vom Lioncast LX50 zum HyperX Cloud?


Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, ich schlage vor du testest sie einfach selbst in Media Markt etc.



movingshadow schrieb:


> Hey,



Besser du erstellst einen eigenen Thread, hier gucken eher weniger Leute rein ^^

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## movingshadow (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Besser du erstellst einen eigenen Thread, hier gucken eher weniger Leute rein ^^



ok, danke, werde ich machen!


----------



## JackA (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis (ca. 10 Euro) vom Lioncast LX50 zum HyperX Cloud?


Nein, lohnt sich nicht. Hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4k4LJKXSbqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wer noch nen schönen KH sucht, der X2 ist gerade für ca. 141 bei Amazon.uk zu haben

Amazon.co.uk: Buying Choices: Philips Fidelio X2 Hi-Res Headphones Premium Design (Over-Ear, Velvet Cushions, 3 m Cable) - Black


----------



## Tony130 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was würdert ihr eher nehmen ein mmx 300 2gen mit 32 ohm oder 600?

ich sehe grad das es kein 600 ohm gibt für die 2gen


----------



## JackA (26. September 2017)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hättest du überhaupt nen Verstärker für die 600 Ohm?


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mal ne Frage wie in die Runde, ich hab hier meine Fidelio X2 liegen und schon wie beim X1 verstauben die  Velour-Ohrmuscheln extrem obwohl mein Zimmer an sich oft gesaugt und abgestaubt wird (hab ne leichte Hausstauballergie). Alle 2 Monate hock ich dann immer locker 1/2 bis eine Stunde rum und versuch mit ner Bürste und Zewa den Staub wenigstens ansatzweise rauszukriegen, wie macht ihr das, hab ihr dafür irgendeinen Geheimtipp? Klar kann man sich über den Support neue Ohrmuscheln bestellen nur kosten die beim Fidelio X2 sicher nicht wenig und würde dafür nur ca. alle 2 Jahre in Frage kommen wenn die Polster durch sind.


----------



## BigBubby (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Waschmaschiene? Aber nie probiert, da meine nicht so dreckig werden. Oder Ohren waschen


----------



## Lappa (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Oder die Kopfhörer nach Gebrauch in einen Sack oder in eine Kiste packen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Waschmaschiene? Aber nie probiert, da meine nicht so dreckig werden. Oder Ohren waschen



Das Velour von den Fidelios kann man nicht einfach so abnehmen die sind mit ner Schale drauf gesteckt und mit der fest verbunden glaube da fällt die Waschmaschine untern Tisch, Ohren waschen hilft gegen Staub wenig das hat ne andere Farbe .



Lappa schrieb:


> Oder die Kopfhörer nach Gebrauch in einen Sack oder in eine Kiste packen.




Eigentlich nicht mal dumm die Idee muss mal schauen ob ich was da habe nur auf dauer ist das ab und dran stecken sicher auch nicht gesund für den Kopfhörereingang?!


----------



## BigBubby (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Musst ja nicht abstecken. Aber ich frage mich wirklich, was du da drin hast. Ich habe keinen X2, sondern einen Beyerdynamics seit etwa 5 Jahren und da ist nichts am Velour. Fast wie am ersten Tag. 
Haste vielleicht mal ein Bild davon?


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kann ich gerne mal morgen machen das Velour vom Beyer ist allerdings auch hell wenn ich mich nicht irre da sieht man den Staub natürlich nicht so extrem wie  auf dem schwarz.


----------



## Brixx (3. April 2018)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey, ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren das HyperX Cloud gekauft, das zeigt aber nun Ausfallerscheinungen und ist mittlerweile außerhalb der Garantie. Das Mikrofon hat einen schweren Wackelkontakt und ist bisweilen unbenutzbar geworden. Dazu scheint auch die "Fernbedienung" den Geist aufzugeben, daran zu wackeln führt du verzerrten Geräuschen und die Lautstärke darüber zu regeln führt zu einem Ausfall einer der beiden Lautsprecher.

Daher dachte ich nun an eine Alternative aus Kopfhörer und Ansteck-Mikrofon, wie auch im Startpost empfohlen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Superlux HD-681 B die gleiche Klangqualität oder den Tragekomfort bietet, wie das jetzige HyperX. Bei der eigenen Recherche bin ich auch noch auf das Superlux HD-668 B gestoßen, das laut manchen noch etwas besser klingen soll und auch "nur" einen 10er mehr kostet. Was ist davon zu halten? 

Gäbs noch andere Alternativen? Derzeit ist eine Asus Xonar DGX verbaut.

Gibts außerdem noch eine Empfehlung für ein Ansteck-Mikrofon? Ich stoße da immer wieder auf das Zalman ZM-MIC1, aber das hat mich jetzt klanglich in den Testaufnahmen nicht so wahnsinnig überzeugt.


----------



## FlashVim (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Da die Creative Aurvana Live! nicht mehr produziert werden interessiert es vielleicht jemanden, dass die Creative Aurvana Live! 2, welche vor kurzer Zeit noch eine Preisklasse über dem Vorgänger waren (~80-90€), nun auch günstiger zu bekommen sind. Creative selber verkauft diese auf der eigenen Webseite für ~69€

Ich hab hier zum direkten Vergleich meine alten Creative Aurvana Live! und Sure SRH440, welche auch im Einkaufsführer in der Mittelklasse empfohlen wurden .

Und ich muss sagen, dass der Sound im Allgemeinen sehr hochauflösend und qualitativ hochwertig ist, leider sind die Bässe im Vergleich mit dem Sure SRH440 relativ schwach, was meiner Meinung nach aber nicht weiter schlimm ist. Die Verarbeitungsqualität hat sich zum Vorgänger weder verbessert noch verschlechtert. Der Bügel ist genau der gleiche (was ich persönlich schade finde, da meine ersten Aurvana Live! am Bügel gebrochen sind), die Ohrmuscheln und Treiber sind neu.
Die Kopfhörer werden als On-Ear verkauft, verschließen meine Ohren aber rundherum komplett. Ich weiß nicht ob ich von den Sure SRH440 durch die durchaus gute Geräuschunterdrückung verwöhnt bin oder ob die Creative Aurvana Live! 2 einfach nicht gut sind in diesem Aspekt, aber Geräusche von außen werden leider nur sehr schlecht unterdrückt, was ich persönlich blöd finde bei Kopfhörern die unter anderem als Reise-Kopfhörer vermarktet werden und ggf. auch in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln genutzt werden, wo eine gute Geräuschunterdrückung schon wichtig ist. Die gute Seite daran ist, dass der Sound dadurch etwas mehr Raumgefühl vermittelt. Allgemein sind die Creative Aurvana Live! 2 in vielen Aspekten ein guter Kontrast zu den Sure SRH440.

Mein Fazit: Wenn eure derzeitigen Kopfhörer kaputt sind und ihr in der Mittelklasse neue sucht dann sind die Creative Aurvana Live! 2 definitiv was für euch. Für einen Kauf im Sinne einer Aufrüstung d.h. wenn ihr eure derzeitigen Creative Aurvana Live! oder Sure SRH440 satt habt und nun bessere Kopfhörer haben wollt, dann kann ich von einem Kauf nur abraten, da die (Sound-) Qualitätssteigerung sich wirklich in Grenzen hält. In anderen Worten: Die Creative Aurvana Live! 2 sind, was Qualität in allen Aspekten angeht, auf dem gleichen Level wie sein Vorgänger und die Sure SRH440.


----------



## Undeathly_Shadow (31. März 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo,

Ich habe bis "heute" das ROG Strix Haedste gehabt. Ich war sowohl Klang als auch Micro-technisch sehr zufrieden, und es hat auch 4 Jahre gehalten bei fast täglichem mehrstündigen Einsatz.
Wie auch immer seine Zeit ist als bald gekommen und ich suche schon mal nach was neuem.

Frage: Kennt jemand ein Headset das man Ein- wie auch Zwei Ohrig nutzen kann?
Warum will man sowas? Nun ich habe durchaus die Geräuschisolierung eines Overear-Haedsets zu schätzen gelernt, aber im Sommer läuft dir da einfach nur noch die Suppe vom Kopf weil es so fürchterlich warm drunter ist. Meine Idee war jetzt also für den Sommer evtl. eine Seite einfach "ausklinken" zu können.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (31. März 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wird schwierig sowas zu finden. Die Alternative wären geschlossene Kopfhörer mit besseren Pads oder direkt offene bzw halboffene Kopfhörer.


----------



## Undeathly_Shadow (31. März 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hast du ein zwei Verschläge?
Weiß aktuell nicht so richtig wo und wie ich zu suchen anfangen soll


----------



## JackA (1. April 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@Undeathly_Shadow: Nimmt doch einfach, wenns warm ist, In-Ears.


----------



## sonny1606 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Schaut euch mal das video an bezüglich gaming headset an. Finde ich einleuchtend. Werde mir wohl lieber eine Soundkarte holen und dazu mein 15 jahre gutes altes sony stereo hifi headset ranklemmen. Hat immer guten sound gemacht.


----------



## JackA (26. April 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hö? welches Video? biste nen Sony Fanboy?


----------



## WaldemarE (26. April 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



sonny1606 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das video an bezüglich gaming headset an. Finde ich einleuchtend. Werde mir wohl lieber eine Soundkarte holen und dazu mein 15 jahre gutes altes sony stereo hifi headset ranklemmen. Hat immer guten sound gemacht.



Dann am besten gleich diese Sony TA-ZH1ES schwarz ab €' '1999 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Repsoler (28. April 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo Com,


Ich nutze nun seit vier Jahren mein logitech g930 Wireless Headset. Das Teil nervt mich nun langsam mit Tonaussetzern. 

Ich schwanke nun zwischen zwei Optionen:

1: Ein beyerdynamic mmx300 Version 2 mit Klinke und dazu eine Creative Soundblaster zxr.

2: Ein audeze mobius gaming Headset. Dies wird über USB-C angeschlossen und braucht keine Soundkarte.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben. Eine Empfehlung wird wohl schwierig, da jeder anders hört.


Als Onboard Soundkarte hat mein Maximus 11 Hero einen umgelabelten Realtek alc1220 Chip.

Generell möchte ich weg von Wireless.

Gruß und schönen Sonntag


----------



## DuckDuckStop (28. April 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn du weg von wireless willst, warum dann das Moebius? Warum hast du dich auf die beiden Headsets begrenzt? Es gibt auch deutlich günstigere Headsets die nicht schlechter sind als das mmx300.


----------



## Repsoler (28. April 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das audeze Headset habe ich mir nicht wegen dem Bluethoot angeschaut. Dies ist sowieso beim Spielen unnütz, da die Latentz zu hoch ist. Interessant finde ich es wegen dem Headtracking und dem allgemein gut getesteten Raumklang.
Wobei ich mir beim audeze mobius unsichicher bin, da ich Features zahle die ich nicht nutze. Dazu zählt vor allem das Bluethoot.

Das mmx 300 hab ich mir nur ausgesucht weil es im PCGH Einkaufsführer als Empfehlung steht.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## DuckDuckStop (28. April 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Cooler Master mh751/752

Mmx300 ist allgemein überteuert.


----------



## justme (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Wenn die Ohrpolster nicht so mega hässlig wären...


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das ist normales Pleather? Was ist daran hässlich?


----------



## justme (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber Pleather würde ich sehr ungern tragen..gefällt mir persönlich kein bisschen!
Ich find dadurch kriegen die Kopfhörer einen absoluten Billig-Look.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich suche ein Brauchbares Headset, am liebsten zum Zocken eins mit 5.1, sollte aber auch einen guten Stereosound hinbekommen für den Musikgenuss, am liebsten mit Kabel, damit ich es direkt an mein Internes Soundblaster anschließen kann. 
Preis bis 150-200€ ich hoffe da gibt es schon was brauchbares.


----------



## Hubacca (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Einfach mal hier einlesen :
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Head...ials/Bestenliste-Kaufberatung-Test-1147053/4/

Auch von Anfang an - vielleicht kann man dann schonmal die Suche etwas eingrenzen ?


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich Rudere zurück, ich benötige einen Kopfhörer. Das Mikrofon ist nicht von Nöten, aber wie ich bereits gelesen habe gibt es von vielen Headsets auch reine Kopfhörer.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DuckDuckStop (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Und was willst du? Offen, geschlossen? Overear/onear? Bassbetont, Badewanne, eher neutral? Möchtest du möglichst abgeschottet sein oder noch was von deiner Umwelt mitbekommen? Ist dir präzises orten von Schritten in shootern wichtig oder voluminöse Explosionen?


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also,
ich möchte mit ihm genau so gut Musik hören können wie auch spielen können, ich spiele so gut wie keine Shooter von daher muss keine super Ortung gegeben sein.
Ob ich jetzt noch was von der Umwelt mit bekomme oder nicht ist zweitrangig, da ich wenn dann eh die Musik so laut habe das ich nicht wirklich was von aussen mitbekomme. 
Der Klang sollte möglichts "rund" sein.


----------



## Hubacca (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Preisgrenze ?-)


----------



## DuckDuckStop (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Befinden sich andere Personen mit dir in einem Raum die von der lauten Musik gestört werden könnten?


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich sitze zu 90% alleine im Raum, also wird niemand gestört 
Preisgrenze, so 150-200€


----------



## Hubacca (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also ! Meine Kopfhörer momentan sind Beyerdynamic DT880 Edition als halboffenen KH der sehr luftig und neutral klingt - manche sagen das die Höhen überspitzt sind aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Dann der DT990 Pro als offener KH der bassbetonter ist und die Höhen sind auch nicht so extrem - ich finde das ihm dafür es ein wenig an Bühne fehlt.

Den DT770 Pro besitze ich nicht, aber einen Custom One Pro der von Sound her gleich sein soll. Das sind beides geschlossene KH mit nochmals mehr Bass und beim Custom kann man diesen sogar noch in drei Stufen 
am KH verstellen (mechanisch über Bassreflexöffnungen). 

Preise würde ich mal direkt bei Beyerdynamic schaun - auch im Outlet( DT990Pro für €113, DT770Pro €109....). Deine Soundkarte dürfte auch für die 250 Ohm Versionen ausreichen.

Edit : Den Surroundklang bekommste mit der entsprechenden Software dann hin. Was es da von Creativ zum Soundblaster gibt weiß ich nicht, aber ansonsten ist Razer Suround ganz gut.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Alternativ würde ich mal noch einen AKG 702 in den Raum werfen, im Vergleich zum DT770 / 990 weniger bass dafür oben rum deutlich mehr und breitere Bühne, generell würde ich ihn als lienearer einschätzen.


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo hab mir jetzt mal den AKG Bestellt 
Werde berichten wenn er da ist und ich mal probegehört habe. 
Hab auch keine Bedenken mit zu wenig Bass, nach dem Razer Fiasko auf meinem Kopf gibt es nur eine Richtung


----------



## Hubacca (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Auch keine schlechte Entscheidung ! Zum AKG K702 kann ich nix sagen, einen K701 hab ich vor langer Zeit gehabt und bin auch zufrieden gewesen - allerdings kann ich nach der Zeit keine Vergleiche mehr ziehen.
Hier mal die technischen Seiten:
Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO vs AKG K702 Side-by-Side Headphones Comparison - RTINGS.com
Headphones - 1.2 - Graph - RTINGS.com


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

So heute kam das AKG und was soll ich sagen, 
ich höre nicht sonderlich viel Unterschied zu meinem Razer Headset, die Musik ist dünn wie eh und je.
ALso ich hab mir da wesentlich mehr drunter versprochen. 
Quelle ist mein PC und eine CD im externen DVD Laufwerk.
Kann es sein das meine Soundkarte Müll ist? 
Ich besitze ein Sound Blaster Audigy Rx, warum gerade das? Naja das gabs mal auf dem krabbeltisch für den schmalen Taler, dachte mir muss wohl besser sein als das Onboarddingen.

Ich hab jetzt mal bisschen rumprobiert, irgendwie bringt ein nachbessern mit Onboardmitteln nichts, mehr Bass wird sofort mit extremen clipping quittiert. 
Da fehlt es komplett an Dynamik, das hört sich einfach  nicht rund an. 
Bei Metal ist der Doublebass einfach ein dünnes plack plack plack, da fehlt es einfach an Wumms.


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der K702 ist auch das komplett falsche Kopfhörer für dich ^^ der K702 seziert die Tracks förmlich dann ist es auch kein Wunder das du bei Metaltracks nur "plock plock" hörst. Der K702 gibt halt nur das wieder was die Quelle hergibt und verfärbt nichts.

Der bessere KH wäre eher der Drop: Passions lead here (formerly Massdrop) für dich gewesen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hubacca (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja der HD58x ist auch nicht schlecht, aber ist nicht vielleicht ein geschlossener besser ?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Erst einmal solltest du jetzt ne Woche mit dem akg hören und dann nochmal zurück zum razer wechseln, dann wirst du definitiv einen gewaltigen Unterschied hören.

Wieso sagst du erst dass du einen möglichst runden (was wohl jeder als neutral, ohne angehoben Bässe etc. interpretiert) wenn du in wirklichkeit viel Bass willst?


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also,
ich hab mich jetzt mal den ganzen Mittag mit ihm befasst, ich denke mittlerweile der Kopfhörer ist nicht Schuld, es liegt wohl eher daran das ich bisher Musik immer nur anders gehört habe. 
Rund ist für mich halt wenn alles da ist, aber mir kommt es halt so vor als würde da etwas fehlen. Vll liegt es auch einfach nur an meiner Hörerfahrung. 

Aber mal zur Verständnis, was ist an der Quelle schlecht? Ob es nun ein Metalalbum, oder ein Klassikalbum ist, es kommt doch darauf an wie das ganze abgemischt wurde. 
Der Kopfhörer oder die Musikrichtung kann doch nichts dafür?


----------



## Johnny_Burke (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Mal aus Neugierde: welches Razer Headset hast du?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Verschiedene Kopfhörer haben halt ihre Stärke in unterschiedlichen Genres. Hörst du viele Vocals bietet sich z.B. ein Kopfhörer mit guten Mitten an.
Genau so ist es wenn ein Album schlecht produziert wurde, dann kann der beste Kopfhörer da kein Klangerlebnis draus machen.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

ALso ich hatte, bzw habe ein Razer Electra V2. 
Ja das stimmt wohl ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung ich hab bisher beim normalen Musik hören immer Bass und Höhen zu weit hoch gedreht.


----------



## Hubacca (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal bisschen rumprobiert, irgendwie bringt ein nachbessern mit Onboardmitteln nichts, mehr Bass wird sofort mit extremen clipping quittiert.
> Da fehlt es komplett an Dynamik, das hört sich einfach  nicht rund an.
> Bei Metal ist der Doublebass einfach ein dünnes plack plack plack, da fehlt es einfach an Wumms.



Mir scheint du solltest dein ganzes System mal auf Null setzen denn das Clipping kann nicht am KH liegen sondern an der "Übertseuerung" deiner Soundkarte.
Von den technischen Daten her müsste sie locker den AKG antreiben und wenn überhaupt nicht laut genug aufspielen - aber Clipping zeigt davon das irgendewas zu weit "aufgedreht" ist :-O


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das System ist recht frisch aufgesetzt, also noch keine 5 Wochen, hab da bisher noch nichts geändert.
Das clipping kam von meinen Equalizer Einstellungen...^^


----------



## JackA (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also... du hast halt mit dem K702 genau das Gegenteil gekauft, was dir dein Electra beschert hat.
Razer ist die typische Badewanne für Gamer-Kiddos. Viel Bass, bisschen Höhen, keine Mitten, wenig Details.
Jetzt hast du mit dem K702 neutral bis wenig Bass, gepushte Mitten und bisschen Höhen. Das kann sich nur falsch anhören, wenn man Razer gewohnt war. Darum muss man sich das eingewöhnen, um die klanglichen Vorteile raus zu hören.
Als Trainer weiß Ich, dass 13 eine magische Zahl ist. Du musst 13 Einheiten ohne Abwechslung dir antrainieren, damit das trainierte zum Gewohnten wird. D.h. 13 Tage nur K702, dann kannst du mal auf das Razer zurück wechseln und hörst dann deutlich die Unterschiede.
Ob dir dann der K702 gefällt oder nicht, steht wieder auf einen anderen Blatt, für mich wäre die Abstimmung z.B. nichts. Aber du musst erstmal von dem verbogenen Razer-Klang runter kommen.

Eine EQ Anpassung machst du übrigens nicht so, dass du tiefe Frequenzen anhebst, wenn du mehr Bass willst, sondern senkst du die Mitten und Höhen unter 0. Wenn du anhebst, führt es zum Übersteuern. für den richtigen Weg, brauchst du aber dann mehr Lautstärke, da du ja senkst. So sieht das dann z.B. aus:
https://inspiringheadphones.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/EqualizerAPO-Peace-GraphEnabled.png


----------



## Rallyesport (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Einwandfrei!
Ich werde testen und dann guck ich mal weiter!


----------



## Soul-Spirit (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi,

vielleicht kann mir hier einer weiter helfen.
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem sehr preiswerten Headset für PC und PS4 bis max 40€ wenn möglich günstiger.

Es gibt im dem Preisbereich bei Amazon sehr viel leider kenn ich mich null aus.
Das Headset wird 4-6h in der Woche zum Spielen und Reden benutzt.

Eventuell kann mir einer ein Headset empfehlen das in dem Preisbereich nicht allzu schlecht abschneidet.


----------



## Gecko2110 (23. August 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin,

brauche leider neue Kopfhörer und hatte an soetwas in die Richtung Beyerdynamic DT880 gedacht. Da ich jedoch ab und an mal auch ein Mik brauche, jedoch keines neben dem Rechner rum stehen habe, gibt es auch noch Kopfhörer in der Klangklasse mit Mikro?

VG Gecko


----------



## JackA (23. August 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Philips SHP-9500 + V-Moda BoomPro
Generell ist es sehr schwierig, offene Kopfhörer wie den DT 880 direkt als Headset geschweige denn mit abnehmbaren Kabel um dann ein Boom-Mikro anzuschließen, zu finden.


----------



## Hubacca (23. August 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Audio Technica ATH-ADG1X ist ein Top offenes Headset !


----------



## DuckDuckStop (23. August 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Und genau so überteuer wie das MMX300


----------



## Gecko2110 (23. August 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hey, super, danke für die Posts! 

Ich werde mal schauen, was ich mache, aber das + V-Moda BoomPro war mir nicht so bekannt. Danke and euch


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hallo. Ich suche auch nach neuen Kopfhöhrern und hatte zuerst an das Creative Aurvana Live! 2 gedacht. Leider kostet dieses bei Amazon 75€. Gibt es einen over the ear Kopfhöhrer/ein Headset unter 30€ die etwas taugen? Oder muss man zwingend 50€+ ausgeben? Für ein bisschen Musik und Youtube Videos müsste es ja auch etwas günstiges mit angenehmen Tragekompfort geben.


----------



## Hubacca (30. August 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Superlux HD681 Evo - Headset würde ich bei dem Budget lieber erstmal nicht empfehlen ....


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Kaufe den nachher, wenn ich zu Hause bin.

Superlux HD681 Evo BK Studio Kopfhoerer Over Ear Schwarz online bestellen | Thalia Den gibts bei Thalia? Sachen gibts...


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. August 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ja unter 30€ kann man knicken für ein Headset, sowohl Kingston als auch Lioncast haben zwar ganz gute Sachen aber die fangen auch erst ab 60€ an. Mit dem Superlux solltest du zu dem Preis aber dicke zufrieden sein, würde meinen heute noch benutzen wenn das Kopfband nicht nach 3 Jahren durch wäre.


----------



## JackA (2. September 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Doch, es gibt schon Headsets, die für <30€ was taugen:
Lioncast LX20 Gaming Headset ultralight fuer PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
NUBWO PC Gaming Headset, N2 USB Gaming Headphones mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die werden aber beide dem Superlux nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Superlux hat für den Preis eine ordentliche Klangqualität und einen guten Tragekomfort. Allerdings würde ich nicht empfehlen den Kopfhöhrer den ganzen Tag zu tragen. Ich setze den Kopfhöhrer daher jede Stunde für 10 Minuten ab. Wobei meistens zwischendurch mal wieder etwas zu tun ist, sodass die Stunde Kopfhöhrer eher selten ganz zustande kommt.


----------



## Hubacca (16. September 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Warum ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Hubacca schrieb:


> Warum ?



So bequem sind die Kopfhöhrer nun auch wieder nicht. Nach anderthalb Stunden merkt man den Druck der Kopfhöhrer auf den Ohren schon deutlicher. Wahrscheinlich bin ich Kopfhöhrer einfach nicht gewöhnt.


----------



## JackA (16. September 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

hattest du die Superlux modifiziert? wenn nicht, dann ist klar, dass der Tragekomfort mies ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. September 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> hattest du die Superlux modifiziert? wenn nicht, dann ist klar, dass der Tragekomfort mies ist.



Modifiziert habe ich diese nicht.
Mies ist ein bisschen übertrieben. Wenn man die Superlux jede Stunde für ein paar Minuten absetzt geht's.


----------



## Hadabase (18. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moinsens, brauche mal eure Hilfe. Meine Teufel In-Ear sind meinen Katzen zum Opfer gefallen. Nun brauche ich was neues und will auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben.
Ich suche wireless In-Ear Kopfhörer, die müssen aber nicht True-wireless sein.
Ich fahre viel Bahn (täglich 3 Stunden) dementsprechend sollten die auch gut isolieren und vor allem gut sitzen, hab oft Probleme mit In-Ears das diese rausfallen beim gehen.
Ich höre größtenteils Elektronische Mucke, schaue aber auch mal Serien bzw YT damit.
Mein Budget liegt 200€, absolute Schmerzgrenze wären 250€.
Freue mich schon auf Hilfe von euch ^^

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arndtagonist (18. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Stellen Over-Ears mit ANC eine Option dar? 
Ansonsten gibt es bereits herausragende In-Ears für ca. 50€, die dann mit Bluetooth nachgerüstet werden können. Wäre das eine Option oder lieber ein geschlossenes System?
Dürfen die Dinger ein Kabel haben oder lieber nur ohne?


----------



## Hadabase (18. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also Over-Ears sind keine Option, das ist unterwegs einfach nichts für mich 
Wie gesagt, True-Wireless muss es jetzt nicht sein. Mir ist nur wichtig das wenn ich mit meinen Handy rumfummel kein Kabel im Weg.
Nachrüsten wäre jetzt auch nicht so meins, der soll einfach out of the Box das tun, was er soll ^^

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## UnaBomba (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Howdy folks 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei Kopfhörern im High-End-Bereich. Einmal kabelgebunden mir Vorverstärker und einmal Wireless.
Ich steh auf tollen Sound, hab aber keine Ahnung was der Markt so zu bieten hat. Micro benötige ich nicht, aber guter Umgebungsklang wäre schon
wünschenswert. Hauptsächlich verwende ich die für Gaming, aber auch Film und Musik sollen nicht zu kurz kommen. Preis ist Nebensache.

Ich hoffe hier ein paar gute Tipps zu bekommen und verzeiht mir, wenn ich die 134 Seiten nicht zu 100% durchgeschaut habe.


----------



## Icedaft (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Definiere „High-End“. Für den Einen sind 200€ schon recht viel, für Andere fängt dies erst jenseits der 1.000€+X€ (nur für den KH wohlgemerkt)an.


----------



## UnaBomba (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also ich denke schon das ich so 350-500 Euro pro Kopfhörer ausgeben möchte, wenn die Qualität stimmt. Kann auch etwas mehr sein, sollte es plausible Gründe geben.  Also die Optik will ich nicht unbedingt bezahlen, sondern eher den Sound.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Na dann schieß mal los was du so klanglich haben willst. Hilfreich ist auch welche Kopfhörer du schon hattest und was dir an diesen gefallen/nicht gefallen hat.

Sollen es over oder onears sein? Offen oder geschlossen? Sind in den 350 der KHV inbegriffen?


----------



## UnaBomba (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Also ich hatte mal ein Logitech Wireless Headset. Keine Ahnung wie sich das nannte. Das hat sich aufgrund von schlechtem Material leider in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst. Allerdings fand ich das sehr angenehm zu tragen. Dann habe ich noch ein Astro Gaming A50. Das finde ich nicht so angenehm wie das Logitech, aber vom Sound her (besonders Mitten und Tiefen) um ein vielfaches besser wie das Logitech. Ich habe auch noch ein Sennheiser Game One. Das finde ich auch sehr angenehm zu tragen. Es ist super leicht, doch der Sound ist irgendwie durchschnittlich. Alle sind auch mit Microfon. Das benötige ich nicht, da ich mir ein separates Mikro kaufen möchte.  Für mich ist es wichtig besonders vom Sound her ein oder zwei Schritte nach oben zu machen. Der Tragekompfort ist wichtig, aber eher subjektiv. Sound hat auf jeden Fall den Vorrang!  KHV ist nicht inbegriffen und Over ist mir am liebsten.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habs befürchtet.

Ich vermute den kabellosen willst du unterwegs nutzen? Dann wäre wh1000xm3 die beste Wahl. Haben wir das Thema schonmal durch.

Jetzt zum Kabelgebundenen:

Soll er offen oder geschlossen sein? Willst du noch was von deiner Umwelt mitbekommen oder möglichst abgeschottet sein? Sind andere Personen im Raum die dich stören würden wenn du sie noch hörst? Willst du möglichst eindrucksvolle Explosionen oder präzises orten von Schritten?


----------



## UnaBomba (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Nein, den Kabellosen will ich auf dem Sofa nutzen um Filme und Spiele über Konsolen und PC zu zocken. Oft spät in der Nacht, wenn man niemanden stören möchte.  

Der Kabelgebundene soll einfgach nur super Sound bieten. Umwelt ist nicht wichtig!


----------



## DuckDuckStop (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Gut dann bin ich raus. Wenn du es nicht mal schaffst einfachste Fragen zu beantworten soll sich wer anders damit rumschlagen.


----------



## UnaBomba (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kein Thema! Wenn du zu inkompetent bist eine Auskunft zu geben, dann GFU


----------



## Hubacca (20. November 2019)

*AW: EinkaufsfÃ¼hrer Headsets und KopfhÃ¶rer*

Wenn du keine zwei Kopfhörer brauchst dann nimm einen Beyerdynamic Amiron wireless oder Audeze Mobius,  die kannst du auch kabelgebunden betreiben und er hat alle Voraussetzungen
um auch einigermassen vernünftig Zocken zu können : aptx LL = geringe Verzögerung, aptx HD = Audioqualität in höchster Auflösung:

beyerdynamic Amiron wireless: High-End Bluetooth(R)-Kopfhoerer mit Klang-Personalisierung
oder
MOBIUS - Audeze LLC

Dann fehlt dir allerdings noch ein Bluetooth Sender/Transmitter um deine "Geräte" (TV,XBOX,PC) wireless zu machen und ich gehe mal davon aus das dein TV einen optischen / Toslink Ausgang
hat ? Dort kannst du dann sowas anschliessen - funktioniert dann für XBOX und Fernsehprogramm - eventuell noch einen zweiten für den PC:
https://www.amazon.de/Avantree-REIC...refix=bluetooth+sender+aptx+l,aps,146&sr=8-10


----------



## Hubacca (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Zum KHV ist die Frage ob es ein reiner Verstärker sein soll oder gleich mit DAC um ihn per USB an PC oder Smartphone anzuschliessen ?


----------



## UnaBomba (20. November 2019)

*AW: EinkaufsfÃ¼hrer Headsets und KopfhÃ¶rer*

Danke Hubacca. Den Mobius hatte ich schon im Blick. Der wird es wohl auch werden. Da Gaming-Room und Wohnzimmer weiter auseinander liegen. Hätte ich doch gerne zwei. Aktuell tendiere ich zum zum Beyerdynamic T 5p. Den möchte ich allerdings erstmal testen. Alternativ habe ich den Bowers & Wilkins P9 im Auge. Wie eingangs schon geschreiben, habe ich wenig Ahnung vom Markt und kann mich aktuell nur auf Bewertungen und Empfehlungen verlassen.


----------



## Hubacca (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Naja - in der Preisklasse habe ich schon einge KH´s probeghört, aber eben nicht in meiner "gewohnten  Umgebung" und darum spreche ich ungerne Empfehlungen aus ! Zumal 
es ja auch nicht unwesentlich Geschmackssache ist ob ein Kopfhörer gefällt und viele Kopfhörer ganz gut sind, aber auch abhängig davon was man hört ?
Wie ist die Qualität des Soundmaterials ? Für Spiele, Spotify und Filme halte ich einen T5p für übertrieben zumal da auch ein entsprechender KHV zu gehört und er ja doch auch schon 
über deinem Budget liegt....
Ich selbst nutze z.b. einen Beyerdynamic T90 ( Vorgänger vom Amiron, aber anderer Klang ) und habe einige KH getestet und was eigentlich für mich preislich und mit klanglichem "Fortschritt"
noch in Frage kommt sind :
Audeze EL-8 open back, LCD-2 ; HiFiMAN Ananda, HE-560 ; Ultrasone Edition 12 usw.

Den Beyerdynamic DT1990 würde ich auch noch mal richtig vergleichen, aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich an einer Stelle wo die Kette mit DAC+Verstärker+ Kopfhörer so gut ist das ich entsetzt bin 
wieviel schrottiges Musikmaterial angeboten wird !!! Was nützen einem da die besten Komponenten ?


Achso ! Wenn möglich doch einfach mal ein paar Fachgeschäfte aufsuchen - da klären sich dann oft viele Fragen und auch einige Kandidaten verschwinden schnell von der Liste,
zumal dort oft ja auch der direkte Vergleich möglich ist. Und eigene Mukke/Hörproben mitnehmen !


----------



## JackA (20. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Kleiner Tipp:
Den Mobius gibts auch als HyperX Cloud Orbit für einen attraktiveren Preis.
Und wenn du nichts gegen WHD, dann sogar noch attraktiver.
Ist aber glaub Ich nur bedrahtet.
Und dann gibts noch den Audeze LCD-GX


----------



## UnaBomba (21. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



Hubacca schrieb:


> Naja - in der Preisklasse habe ich schon einge KH´s probeghört, aber eben nicht in meiner "gewohnten  Umgebung" und darum spreche ich ungerne Empfehlungen aus ! Zumal
> es ja auch nicht unwesentlich Geschmackssache ist ob ein Kopfhörer gefällt und viele Kopfhörer ganz gut sind, aber auch abhängig davon was man hört ?
> Wie ist die Qualität des Soundmaterials ? Für Spiele, Spotify und Filme halte ich einen T5p für übertrieben zumal da auch ein entsprechender KHV zu gehört und er ja doch auch schon
> über deinem Budget liegt....
> ...




Ich möchte schon ein tolles Klangerlebnis. Klar wird er hauptsächlich am PC genutzt. Doch ich habe auch eine tolle Plattensammlung, welche in den letzten Jahren sehr vernachlässigt wurde. Da bin ich aber mit einer neuen Anlage noch nicht so weit. Das wird dann im kommenden Jahr in Angriff genommen. Von daher möchte ich schon etwas vernünftiges haben. Dafür dann aber noch ein drittes Headset anzuschaffen macht für mich erstmal keinen Sinn.

Was das Budget angeht, ist da noch Luft. Ich schrieb ja eingangs, dass ich mich auf dem Markt nicht so gut auskenne. Für beide Headsets hatte ich so ca. 1000 Euro eingeplant. Wenn das dann 100-200 Euro mehr sind, weil das Produkt überzeugt, ist das nicht das Problem.

Danke dir für deine Hilfe. Ich werde mich die Tage mal auf den Weg zu dem ein oder anderen Händler machen. Jetzt habe ich zumindest eine grobe Vorstellung.


----------



## UnaBomba (21. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp:
> Den Mobius gibts auch als HyperX Cloud Orbit für einen attraktiveren Preis.
> Und wenn du nichts gegen WHD, dann sogar noch attraktiver.
> Ist aber glaub Ich nur bedrahtet.
> Und dann gibts noch den Audeze LCD-GX




Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Nightmare86 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Bin zurzeit an einem headset am suchen. Was ist da zurzeit zu empfehlen? Hab schon beyerdynamic mmx300 2.gen und beyerdynamic team tyrl angesehen. Was ich zurzeit besitze ist ein 7Jahre altes Beyerdynamic dt990 edition (kopfhörer sieht auch nicht mehr so gut aus^^  und hat macken) mit mod mic.(modmic ist nun zum 3.mal kaputt und keine lust nochmal zukaufen).


----------



## DuckDuckStop (30. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was möchtest du denn haben?


----------



## Nightmare86 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Headset oder kophörer mit standmikro. Ich habe einige Sachen durchgesucht, aber irgendwie gibt es zuviele. Wäre bereits bis 300 bzw mit soundkarte bis 400 zublättern. Dachte zb. Mmx300 und sb g6. Es wird für Gaming benutzt, teamspeak,discord und manchmal gestreamt. Den mmx300 gibt ja zurzeit im angebot und bei beyerdynamic noch in-ear-kopfhörer dazu, den ich für handy benutzen könnte.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (30. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Na dann kauf dir mal das mmx300 und die g6. Die Antworten im luxx scheinen dir ja nicht gefallen zu haben.


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ist doch keine schlechte Wahl - bei den jetzigen Preisen auf jeden Fall ! Aber warum dann vom DT990 auf einen geschlossenen ala DT770 wechseln ?


----------



## Nightmare86 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Was würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Geht ja nicht darum was ich empfehlen würde - es geht darum was du möchtest ! Ist es dir egal ob das Headset offen wie der DT990 oder geschlossen wie ein DT770 ist ?
Ich habe zwar ein Beyer Custom Game, aber der befindet sich dauerleihweise wieder bei meinem Schwager und wies aussieht bleibt er auch da.
Da ich offene KH und Headsets wie den DT990 bevorzuge -  nutze ich z.B. den T90 als KH , das Audio Technica ATH-ADG1X und einen Astro A40  als Headsets.
Der ADG1X ist z.B. momentan für €160,- zu bekommen - UVP war/ist €299,- und dafür bastel ich mir kein Headset aus einem DT990 und irgendeinem Moddermic 

Einzig der Kopfbügel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig kann aber mit einem Gummiband o.ä. gemoddet werden falls das Headset rutscht oder zu lose sitzt. Ich finde es genial -
beim erstem Aufsetzen kommt es einem komisch vor , aber nach kurzer Zeit merkt man kaum das man was auf der Rübe hat !
Das Mikro ist nicht ganz aus dem Gesichtsfeld zu klappen, nur mit biegen des Schwanenhalses und das stört mich auch nicht da ich zum Musik hören und wenn ich kein Mikro
brauche den T90 KH nehme.
Den Custom Game und ADG1X nutze ich übrigens mit einem Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S da ich kein Klangspielereien usw. brauche. Ansonsten würde ich momentan als reinen
DAC+KHV mit Mikrofoneingang auch den SBX G6 empfehlen - Schiit Fulla und Hel sollen auch ganz gut sein kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## Nightmare86 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Axo^^ sry. Komme mit beiden klar offene und geschlossene. Einer, den ich kenne hat geschlossene DT770 und komme damit auch klar. Jo die Kombination Kofhörer und aufklebende Mikro mach ich auch nicht mehr. Habe denke durch mein Beyerdynamic bisschen beschädigt.... der Kleber von Modmic ging mir irgendwann auf dem Zeiger, sodass ich Sekundenkleber benutzt habe und ja ich weiss net grad clever. Werde mich mal um sehen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich packe dies mal hier hinein: Habe in letzter Zeit wieder vermehrt Gefallen an meinem AKG K340 (nicht die In-Ears) gefunden, normalerweise ist mein Haupt-KH der Senni HD 800 in der Erstauflage, aber der AKG hat was, was man gar nicht so wirklich beschreiben kann - weiß eventuell einer von euch, ob es für den AKG schon vorgefertigte Profile für den APO Equalizer gibt, am besten für die Peace GUI?

Ich vermute nämlich mal nicht, Googeln führte meist nur zu neueren bzw. heutzutage geläufigeren AKG Modellen ...


----------



## Aarox (9. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Moin,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kopfhörer und nem Standmikrofon (+ Soundkarte?) für meinen PC.

Mir haben es die Kopfhörer von Beyerdynamic ziemlich angetan nur leider weiß ich überhaupt nicht welche Variante ich da nehmen soll.
Bei dem Standmikro sowie der evtl. Soundkarte bin ich über jeden Vorschlag dankbar da ich dort keinen Plan habe.

Budgetgrenze wären so um die 300€.
Wenn die Komponenten auch bei einer PS4 funktionieren würden, wäre das ein sehr netter Zusatz, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.

Danke über jede Antwort.


----------



## JackA (10. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Oha, der Colonel hat sich gelöscht.

@Aarox: wieso haben es dir Beyer Kopfhörer angetan? Gehirnwäsche vom Marketing oder wirklich ausprobiert?
Ansonsten guck mal hier: Beyer Team Tygr


----------



## Aarox (10. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich habe die schon einmal ausprobiert und war von dem was ich gehört habe schon überzeugt. Bin aber gerne auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## BigBubby (12. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich hatte vorher auch ein Standmikrofon. Das blöde ist, dass es eigentlich fast immer zu nahe an der Tastatur ist bzw. einfach Platz auf dem Tisch braucht. Daher bin ich zu dieser Kombi gewechselt (da brauchst du dann auch keine Soundkarte fürs Mic und hast dank USB keine Störgeräusche wie Brummen).
Marantz Professional MPM-1000U + HAUEA einstellbare Mikrofonständer (billiges Teil, aber mehr als ausreichend und einfach zu montieren) + einen Mic Pop. Zusammen so 70-90€. Dann hättest du noch 200+€ für deine Kopfhörer.


----------



## Aarox (12. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher auch ein Standmikrofon. Das blöde ist, dass es eigentlich fast immer zu nahe an der Tastatur ist bzw. einfach Platz auf dem Tisch braucht. Daher bin ich zu dieser Kombi gewechselt (da brauchst du dann auch keine Soundkarte fürs Mic und hast dank USB keine Störgeräusche wie Brummen).
> Marantz Professional MPM-1000U + HAUEA einstellbare Mikrofonständer (billiges Teil, aber mehr als ausreichend und einfach zu montieren) + einen Mic Pop. Zusammen so 70-90€. Dann hättest du noch 200+€ für deine Kopfhörer.



Hört sich echt super an. Ich werde mir mal die Produkte angucken.


----------



## C Punkt (16. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Der Thread hat mich etwas irritiert.. aufeinmal steht da was von wegen, dass heatsets nicth die beste Wahl sind und wer nicht mit einem Ansteckmikroklar kommt, aber trotzdem unbedingt ein Headset haben möchte... etc.. aber davon war nie die Rede von einer Alternative.. 

Also wenn ich jetzt gute Kopfhörer habe, diese aber nicht als Headset nutzen kann (trotz integriertem Mikro) weil der PC ja zwei stecker hat, nutze ich dieses dann und kaufe ein Mikro (suchbegriff: ansteck-mikro?)  dazu? Oder kaufe ich ein Kabeladapter, der die klinke in micro und kopförer ausgang weiterleitet? Würde letzteres funktionieren? Habe mal versucht meine Kopfhörer (ich rede von PC, also WIndows) am Xbox Controller der per Kabel am PC verbunden war zu nutzen, da der ja nur einen Ausgang/Eingang über Klinke hat, dachte der kombiniert den mikro/kopfh. aus/eingang dann von selbst, aber ging nicht. Weiß jetzt nicht was ich kaufen soll, möchte möglichst einfach ne möglichkeit haben ein headset zu baseln, gerne möglichst günstig, da ich es vermutlich eh nur wegen def corona-krise nutzen werde..


----------



## JackA (16. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

@C Punkt
Verstehe deine Bedenken und vllt. war das noch vor 10 Jahren der Fall (Alter des Threads) und viele "Helfer" sind in der Zeit auch gedanklich hängen geblieben, aber Gaming-Headsets haben sich stark gewandelt und sind sehr oft (nicht jedes) heute auf dem gleichen klanglichen Level wie Hifi-Kopfhörer der gleichen und teureren Preisklasse.
Da du leider verschweigst, was für Kopfhörer du hast, kann man leider auch keine optimale Variante des Mikrofons nennen.
Zum Klinken-Anschluss am PC und Xbox-Controller (und ähnliche wie Smartphone und co.): Da ist der Unterschied ob 2x 3polige TRS für Kopfhörer und Mikro (überwiegend am PC) oder 1X 4polige TRRS Buchse für Kopfhörer und Mikro in einem.
Hast du 2x TRS und ein Headset mit TRRS, dann gibts dafür "Headset Adapter" und auch umgekehrt, wenn du 2x TRS am Headset hast und nur 1x TRRS am Quellgerät.


----------



## C Punkt (17. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ok danke, habe diese hier:

Monster Diesel VEKTR OnEar Designer-Kopfhoerer mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

und da steht im dritten Punkt ich kann es als Headset nutzen, klappt aber iwie nicht.. ginge es mit so einem kable splitter adapter?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (17. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Auf dem vorletzten Bild sieht man eine 3 polige klinke, wahrscheinlich wird das Mikrofon nur beim kabellosen Betrieb via Bluetooth nutzbar sein.


----------



## JackA (17. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Monster Diesel Bluetooth fähig ist.
Ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, da nicht eindeutig beschrieben, aber wenn der Anschluss am Kopfhörer 3,5mm Klinke ist, dann kannst du einfach ein BoomMic dran anschließen, wo dann alle nötigen Adapter dabei sind.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (17. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Stimmt, hatte mich da von der Produktbeschreibung fehlleiten lassen (freihändiges telefonieren blabla).


----------



## C Punkt (17. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das Monster Diesel Bluetooth fähig ist.
> Ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, da nicht eindeutig beschrieben, aber wenn der Anschluss am Kopfhörer 3,5mm Klinke ist, dann kannst du einfach ein BoomMic dran anschließen, wo dann alle nötigen Adapter dabei sind.




Checke die Konstruktion nicht ganz. Am Kabel vom Diesel Headset ist schon so ein Lautstärkregler mit Loch als Mikro wie beim iPhone Kopfhörer so kann ich per iPhone damit skypen. Nur am PC geht es nicht als Headset, weil es ja zwei Anschlüsse gibt für Mik und Kopfhörer, hilft daher schon der splitter oder brauche ich ein Mikro?

Edit: Hätte jezt gefolgert, dass dann der Splitter reicht, aber hätte der Test, es an den XBox kontroller anzuschließen der wiederum per Kable am PC hängt dann nicht Headsetnutzung ermöglichen müssen? Da kam dann aber auch nur Ton :/


----------



## JackA (17. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



C Punkt schrieb:


> hilft daher schon der splitter oder brauche ich ein Mikro?


Ja, dafür ist der Splitter.

Wie der XBox Controller über den PC angesprochen wird, weiß Ich nicht, kann gut möglich sein, dass da das Mikro generell nicht funktioniert oder bei deinem Windows nicht konfiguriert ist (Der Controller dient ja dann zusätzlich als Soundkarte, wenn er über USB am PC hängt und daran ein Headset angeschlossen werden kann).


----------



## C Punkt (17. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Hi, habe heute das gekauft: Müsste doch auf jeden Fall mit den iPhone Kopfhörer funktionieren? Höre aber nach wie vor nur Ton ! :/ Mikro vom Kopfhörer funzt definitiv, habs am iPhone ausprobiert...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (18. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Das Ding scheint ja zwei Kabel dabei zu haben. Bist du sicher, dass du das richtige benutzt?


----------



## C Punkt (18. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Ich muss ja beide benutzen, das ist ja der Sinn. Eins in die Mikro, eins in die KH Büchse. Und ja habs richtig rum, da  andersrum nicht mal ton durch den KH kommt.


----------



## BigBubby (18. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*

Sorry habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Deine Kopfhörer haben ei zweites Kabel dabei. Diese zweite Kabel hat dann am Klinke niht zwei, sondern drei unterbrechungen. Dieses wiederum funktioniert z.B. an iPhones oder auch manchen Laptops mit entsprechenden Klinkesteckern. 
Ob diese über Adapter, wie oben, wieder getrennt werden können, konnte ich bisher nicht rauslesen. Sollte aber gehen.


----------



## C Punkt (19. März 2020)

*AW: Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Sorry habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Deine Kopfhörer haben ei zweites Kabel dabei. Diese zweite Kabel hat dann am Klinke niht zwei, sondern drei unterbrechungen. Dieses wiederum funktioniert z.B. an iPhones oder auch manchen Laptops mit entsprechenden Klinkesteckern.
> Ob diese über Adapter, wie oben, wieder getrennt werden können, konnte ich bisher nicht rauslesen. Sollte aber gehen.




Mein Kopfhörer haben eigentlich nur ein Kabel, das sind gewöhnliche Apple Kopfhörer (und ein Diesel Kopfhörer zum ausprobieren habe ich auch) 

Am Iphone funktionieren beide Kopfhörer komplett (also mit KH und Mikro) aber es geht jetzt drum sie auch so am PC zu nutzen wo zwei Stecker in zwei separate Büchsen (KH, Mikro) müssen.


----------



## lovobo (20. Februar 2022)

hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist mal wieder ein headset hinüber ( ist mittlerweile das 9te und im schnitt machen die alle 2 jahre die biege). nun bin ich generell am überlegen ob ich nen headset möchte, oder doch "nur" ein mikro (erstmal ohne seperate kopfhörer). zum einen ist die überlegung, da mir die teile immer hops gehen (meist wegen meinem fetten schädel) würde das beim neuen headset über kur oder lang auch so sein. dann wäre eben kein headset mehr da was kaputt gehen kann.

generell macg ich aber headsets schon, weil man auch mal was hören kann (video oder musik oder was auch immer), wenns draussen geräusche sind die einem auf die ketten gehen.

ich hatte jetzt das steelseries artic pro und dort hat man quasi 2 ausgabegeräte, zwischen denen man die lautstärke hin und her wechseln kann. das gefiel mir schon sehr.

wenn ich mich doch entscheide für ein headset, so stellt sich mir die frage welches? steelseries hat sich auch dadurch ausgezeichnen wie die lautsprecher am bügel befestigt sind. bei den alten creative tactical "xyz" wars nen dünnes metallband und da ist es mehrmals gebrochen. diese modelle gibt es nicht mehr, dafür aber andere, die nicht so anfällig aussehen. davon abgesehen hatte ich damals zu release das sound blasterX h6, war so neu das es software probleme gab und ich hatte es zurück geschickt. trotzdem wars toll :/
die neue serie sieht sehr danach aus, als würde es auf dem headset aufbauen und ich bin schon neugierig. steelseries hat aber auch noch gute andere headsets und wer weiß was für andere hersteller es noch gibt, aber da wird man behämmert wenn man sich alles angucken will.

das zu den headsets, als mikro fand ich das mackie chromium usb-studiomikrofon. das war das was ich vor ner langen zeit suchen fand, das mir zusagte. aber erfahrung habe ich dabei nicht.

also, ich wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könnt xD


----------



## DuckDuckStop (20. Februar 2022)

Wenn du mit dem steelseries zufrieden warst, nimm es einfach nochmal?


----------



## lovobo (20. Februar 2022)

ja, das denke ich halt auch, jedoch ist es trotzdem kaputtgegangen und wie ich schon sagte creative macht auch nen guten eindruck und dann ist da generell die sache ob überhaupt noch mal nen headset und nicht nen mikro. so simpel hab ich mir das auch überlegt, nur habe ich dann im hinterkopf noch die anderen sachen und ich dreh mich da schon seit geraumer zeit im kreis  ich weiß nicht genug argumente dafür, noch dagegen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (20. Februar 2022)

Wenn du nur ein Mikrofon haben willst, willst du dann Lautsprecher benutzen oder wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## lovobo (20. Februar 2022)

ja genau so dachte ich mir das. du siehst schon, ich eher fundamental hin und hergerissen und dazu noch im detail. das geht nicht erst seitdem mein jetziges headset kaputt ist, sondern schon monate davor, weil ich weiß das es iwann kaputt geht. doch nun ist es halt akut geworden.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (20. Februar 2022)

Wenn du mit Lautsprechern spielst, wirst du nicht verhindern können, dass ein separates Mikrofon, erst recht wenn es irgendwo auf dem Schreibtisch rumsteht, zwangsläufig die musik/ingame Geräusche / Kollegen im voicechat etc. ebenfalls aufnehmen wird und dann störende rückkopplungen erzeugen wird. 

Das wird keinem deiner Kollegen im voicechat gefallen.


----------



## lovobo (20. Februar 2022)

das kommt ganz aufs mikro an, ich hatte das schon ausprobiert und das funktioniert tatsächlich fabelhaft. wenn das ein gerichtetes mikro ist, dann klappt das gut. ich bin auch nicht der einzige der das dann so haben würde, kenne einige die nur ein mirko haben und es über die normalen lautsprecher hören.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (20. Februar 2022)

Nein.

Aber wenn du dich damit arrangieren kannst und Kopfhörer bzw. Headsets bei dir eh nicht lange halten würde ich es dann so umsetzen.


----------



## lovobo (21. Februar 2022)

DuckDuckStop schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Aber wenn du dich damit arrangieren kannst und Kopfhörer bzw. Headsets bei dir eh nicht lange halten würde ich es dann so umsetzen.


wie nein? was an dem was ich sagte ist denn "nein" ? xD

naja, das bringt mich halt auch nicht weiter, ich hab halt noch immer kein argumentatives übergewicht für die eine, oder andere variante...


----------



## DuckDuckStop (21. Februar 2022)

lovobo schrieb:


> wie nein? was an dem was ich sagte ist denn "nein" ? xD


Eigentlich alles. 

Ob du jetzt neues Headset kaufen willst oder Lautsprecher benutzen willst kannst du nur selber für dich entscheiden.


----------



## lovobo (21. Februar 2022)

ja ok, dann macht das nein für mich keinen sinn.

wie auch immer, das ist mir durchaus klar das ich das für mich entscheiden muss, nur glaubte ich hier irgendwie user zu finden, welche mehr erfahrung haben als ich, die argumente haben die entweder mehr für das eine, oder andere sind. aber iwi scheint das forum hier dezent tod zu sein. schade. naja trotzdem danke für den versuch


----------



## sonny1606 (30. April 2022)

lovobo schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei mir ist mal wieder ein headset hinüber ( ist mittlerweile das 9te und im schnitt machen die alle 2 jahre die biege). nun bin ich generell am überlegen ob ich nen headset möchte, oder doch "nur" ein mikro (erstmal ohne seperate kopfhörer). zum einen ist die überlegung, da mir die teile immer hops gehen (meist wegen meinem fetten schädel) würde das beim neuen headset über kur oder lang auch so sein. dann wäre eben kein headset mehr da was kaputt gehen kann.
> 
> ...


Headset sind zum zocken natürlich besser als Boxen. Dort kannst präziser orten. Wenn du alle 2 Jahre deine headsets tauschen musst frage ich mich schon was du mir denen so machst? Dann solltest vielleicht ein Superlux Headset kaufen, die kosten nur 25€ und 2 Jahre halten die auch. 
Ansonsten ist alles was Sound betrifft natürlich Geschmackssache und abhängig von der Anwendung. Das muss jeder für sich beantworten. 
Ich nutze creative headset weil es das 150€ Teil für 60€ gab. Bin dalit zufrieden. Klingen aber genauso wie die 25€ Superlux. Im Soundbereich wird auch viel Schlangenöl verkauft.


----------



## GamePat96 (9. Dezember 2022)

Hi Leute, wollte mal Fragen ob jemand Kopfhörer kennt, die vom Gewicht her den Philips SHP 9600 ähneln, aber etwas mehr Sound bringen?

 Die meisten Kopfhörer sind für mich einfach zu schwer, um damit 2-3 Stunden am Stück auf dem Kopf leben zu können. Die SHP9600, sind aber mega, da sehr leicht (Plastikspaß und so), und der Sound ist durchweg gut, aber grade wenns mal etwas lauter wird, übersteuern die gerne... Und ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ein paar memoryfoam Ohrpolster wären auch ganz geil. Aber leider müssen die highend Modelle ja immer aus Metall sein, und bei mir nie wirklich auf dem Kopf sitzen, an den Ohren habe ich quasi garkeinen "Druck", die liegen 100% auf dem Kopf auf, deswegen geht das auch nie lange gut  

Vom Sound her gefallen mir die SHP 9600 aber sehr gut, vor allem im zusammenspiel mit meinem Mayflower ARC Mk.2 kommt da echt ein brauchbares Sounderlebnis bei rum.  Wenn es ums Thema offen oder geschlossen geht, ist mir das grundsätzlich egal. Ich mag zwar den Sound von offenen Kopfhörern, aber wenn ein geschlossenens Set da auch ran kommt, nehme ich das gerne.

Ich hab jetzt schon ein paar Kopfhörer gefunden, die aus Carbon sind und daher eher auf der leichten Seite, aber bin noch nicht so weit gekommen da mehr reinzuschauen, was es noch so gibt. Daher wollte ich einfach hier mal Fragen, ob jemand vielleicht einen solchen Kopfhörer hat/kennt, und mir helfen kann nicht zu ziellos herum zu suchen.


----------

